# [LPF] Evil Unto Evil



## Systole (Dec 31, 2013)

A medium length adventure for Living Pathfinder, designed for four 8th level characters.

GM: Systole
Judge: Glasseye

Heroes:
@*perrinmiller *: Tyrien e’Adrianne, Fighter 6/Bard 1/Arcane Archer 1
31 Dec 2013 - 44777 xp

 @_*Satin Knights*_ : Kalgor, Summoner 6/Ranger 1/Wizard 1
31 Dec 2013 - 44865 xp

 @_*Scott DeWar*_ : Heinrich Schreibersen, Wizard 9
31 Dec 2013 - 52351 xp

 @_*jkason*_ : Eanos Setirav
31 Dec 2013 - 27722 xp 

[sblock=XP]Encounter 1: 
Encounter 2: 
Encounter 3:
Enouncter 4:[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Encounter 1: 
Encounter 2: 
Encounter 3: 
Encounter 4:[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* Initiative, saving throws, and perception rolls will be made for the players by the GM if it moves the adventure along quickly. Otherwise, players will roll their own dice.

* For players, dice rollers should be Invisible Castle or similar. The GM will use his own dice at home or an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the GM. In general, please try to post 3x/week. Players who consistently slow down the game will be removed, at GM's discretion. _Note: I will not be available from Friday evening to Sunday evening most weekends during the summer._

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids.

* A mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post. Please spoilerblock OOC posts and discussions.

[sblock=Example Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 31, 2013)

The back room of the Dunn Wright has changed not at all since the last time you were here.  A thin, sticky film of spilled ale still coats the floor, and the chairs and table haven't magically become any less battered and creaky.  Sugar Sweet, the halfling who made the announcement and who put Grog at such ill-ease, lounges on the center of the table, cleaning her nails with a dark-colored dagger that reflects no light at all.  Meanwhile, the elf called Rahor stands in the corner, with both hands lingering near his javelins and his attention focused wholly on Sugar Sweet.  At this distance, and in these confined quarters, it's impossible not to notice his rank, unwashed smell -- or the hatred in his eyes as he watches the halfling.  

Sugar Sweet doesn't look up from her nails as people begin to file in.  After a moment, she drawls in an amused tone of voice, "So, brave adventurers ... which of the G's I offered brings you to us: gold, goodwill, or goats?"  









*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . *


----------



## jkason (Dec 31, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Replying to subscribe. Eanos is leveled save for the finances, since he has some shopping to do. If you don't object, I was going to post his Pearl trip while this thread gets going? Apologies all round. Ye holidays have actually meant LESS time for me to post, oddly enough.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 31, 2013)

"Well, gold and good will, mostly in equal measures." "Goatsss"  The man stares down at his panther for a moment, surprised by his choice.

When the half elf walks in behind him trying to be nice, he answers her as minimalistically as possible.  "Hi."
[section]

[sblock=Kalgor and Gragnor]*Kalgor* AC 18 HP 72/72,  Init +2, Perception +12/+14 vs human, Darkvision, Move 30'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 Fort: +6, Reflex +6, Will +7, CMB +8, CMD 21
+1 Greatsword +10, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, +1d6 Precise when flanking with Gragnor or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +8, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +9, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +8, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 15 CI, 20 Silver, 9 Blunt, 2 Smoking, 4 Grappling
Sling +7, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Spell Storing Armor: If touched can release, 3d6 Shocking Grasp
Ring of Force Fangs: 6 of 9 charges stored, CL9

...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon, Invisibility
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Shocking Grasp, Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (80 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (8 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 AntiToxin, 2 AntiPlague, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, 50/50 charges Wand of CLW
.............Consumables: 10/10 charges Wand of Lesser Restoration, 1 Scroll of Fly, 1 Scroll of Ant Haul, 1 Liquid Ice
.............Consumables: 50/50 charges Wand of Mage Armor
.....,......Party Supplies:
 ...,,,,.Effects: 
.,,...In hand: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: 47/47,  AC *23* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +4, CMD 18, Evasion, size small
Perception +8, Stealth +15, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +20, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce, Piranha Strike
Normal Bite +10, d4+1; Claw +10, d3+1; Claw +10, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1d6 Precision damage each
Piranha Bite .+8, d4+5; Claw ..+8, d3+5; Claw .+8, d3+5 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1d6 Precision damage each
Effects: 
[/sblock]
[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 1, 2014)

Heinrich listens to the banter, not unlike what  he is use to, and listens to the pitch.

Knowledge Geography: 1d20+17=18

Knowledge Local: 1d20+10=19

A human walks in, hair the color of red flames, whom many know him to be a fire elementalist wizard of some talent. he nods to all here and answers the question, "goot vill und gold." His thick Olde Landllian accent not being restrained at all. He sweeps his hand and the floor and table become clean, the dirt and _whatever els_e is there, get swept by invisible brooms to an unoccupied corner, the floor no longer stick of spilled ale. 

A quick gesture and some repairs to a few of the chairs gets mended, one of which is chosen and sat in by him.

"I am Heinrich, A vizard. Vhat ist das Mord - Murder?"

He nods to those he knows from being in the tavern.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien held the door open for the red-headed archer and said, "Glad you arrived just in time, Eanos. There is definitely something going on.”

“We are here potentially offering our aid in tracking down a murderer in a town outside of Venza. Apparently there are gold and goats aplenty for rewards, if you can take what the Halfling woman says as gospel.”

“Though judging from the owner of the offered goats’ expression, I would not count on the carnal pleasuring goats as being available. Besides, Kitty has called first pick on those."

The archeress glanced at the black feline creature and wondered if he was looking to sexually gratify himself with goats or just hungry. She shook off the thought.

"Anyway, this looks to be a job and an opportunity to make ourselves scarce from Venza for a while… just in case, yeah?" her mouth upturned in a knowing smirk.

The half-elven girl finished entering the room and answered for the pair of them, "Tyrien e’Adrianne, archeress of the arcane. This is my friend Eanos, an archer as well. Gold is nice, but catching a murderer needs doing as well.”

“Can I ask why you two are here getting help for such a thing? Why are the local authorities unable to deal with this madman? Why are you promising gold and goats to deal with him instead of taking care of it yourselves?”

“Also, why does he look like he wants to kill you?" Tyrien gestured towards the elf staring dagger at the halfling

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos raises an eyebrow at Tyrien's filling him in, choosing not to comment on the talk of goats and their uses for whomever seemed tempted by them. He returns her smirk at mention of leaving town, however.

"Road trip would definitely be a boon," he agrees. As the talkative archer has already asked several questions, Eanos merely nods confirmation at his introduction, then holds back to listen to the answers.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking at Eanos, "So... What's your desire for high tailing it out of town motivated by?  I know Tyrien's shortcomings, having worked with her before, at least until she cut out in the middle of some important work."  Turning to Tyrien, "I heard you shot up a church.  Killed the guardian and everything.  I bet they weren't too happy with you."

Pausing for a moment, before sticking another proverbial needle into her side, "By the way, we did kill off the cultists and stopped the demon that you bailed on.  Needed the crow paladin's help, but we did save the town while you were on your boat ride home."

[section]

[sblock=Actions]Kn Local on Tyrien's exploits (1d20+7=26) and talk[/sblock][sblock=Kalgor and Gragnor]*Kalgor* AC 18 HP 72/72,  Init +2, Perception +12/+14 vs human, Darkvision, Move 30'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 Fort: +6, Reflex +6, Will +7, CMB +8, CMD 21
+1 Greatsword +10, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, +1d6 Precise when flanking with Gragnor or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +8, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +9, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +8, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 15 CI, 20 Silver, 9 Blunt, 2 Smoking, 4 Grappling
Sling +7, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Spell Storing Armor: If touched can release, 3d6 Shocking Grasp
Ring of Force Fangs: 6 of 9 charges stored, CL9

...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon, Invisibility
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Shocking Grasp, Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (80 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (8 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 AntiToxin, 2 AntiPlague, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, 50/50 charges Wand of CLW
.............Consumables: 10/10 charges Wand of Lesser Restoration, 1 Scroll of Fly, 1 Scroll of Ant Haul, 1 Liquid Ice
.............Consumables: 50/50 charges Wand of Mage Armor
.....,......Party Supplies:
 ...,,,,.Effects: 
.,,...In hand: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: 47/47,  AC *23* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +4, CMD 18, Evasion, size small
Perception +8, Stealth +15, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +20, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce, Piranha Strike
Normal Bite +10, d4+1; Claw +10, d3+1; Claw +10, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1d6 Precision damage each
Piranha Bite .+8, d4+5; Claw ..+8, d3+5; Claw .+8, d3+5 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1d6 Precision damage each
Effects: 
[/sblock]
[/section]


----------



## Systole (Jan 2, 2014)

Sugar Sweet raises an eyebrow at the voice coming from Kalgor's feet.  She leans forward a little to get a better look, then leans back with a nod and a knowing smile.  

Rahor's reaction is far different.  The elf seems almost startled and for a moment seems to forget Sugar Sweet's presence.  "The spawnings of the Hunter in the Darkness!" he says, looking at Gragnor in what might be awe.  "You are come for the summons?  This is much good omens!"  He turns to the halfling and says excitedly, "This one will findings the killer for us.  I am sures of it."  Then he suddenly seems to remember who he is addressing, and his wariness instantly returns.  Meanwhile, Sugar Sweet smirks at him.

When Tyrien asks her questions, the halfling sits up and replies easily, "Your answer requires a bit of exposition, Ms. e’Adrianne.  So if you'll pardon me, I'll begin: Gandling is a port town a few days sail from Venza.  It's one of the many ports that supplies Venzan ships as they travel to and from Jirago and points west.  Gandling, as well as most of those other port towns, can be ... somewhat lawless places."  She smirks again, obviously quite at home with the lawlessness there.  "Two competing business interests are present in most or all of those towns: the Western Sea Syndicate, by whom I myself am employed, and King's Crew, of which Mr. of Clan Gregga is a member.

"Several weeks ago, our organizations began to be targeted by a murderer.  Or perhaps by murderers," she adds, emphasizing the plural. "Although I use the word 'targeted' in the loosest possible sense.  While the primary goal seems to be to exterminate employees of the Syndicate and the Crew, bystanders have not been spared."  She shakes her head in disappointment.  "Rather sloppy work, in my opinion.

"In any event, the Syndicate and the Crew compete for the same business, and as such we are not prone to sharing information.  To our regret, it took us both some time to realize that there was a third party committing the murders.  And even then, our organizations have found it impossible to cooperate for long enough to track down the person or persons responsible.  That being the case, Mr. of Clan Gregga and I have been appointed as representatives from our respective organizations, in order to find independent investigators to solve the mystery and stop the bloodshed."  She flashes a predatory grin at Rahor. "A certain subset of the bloodshed, in any event.

"And to your final question, I suspect that Mr. of Clan Gregga _looks_ like he wants to kill me because presumably he _does_ want to kill me.  Although I haven't checked with him recently to determine if that remains the case.  Do you still intend to try to kill me, Mr. of Clan Gregga?"

Rahor growls, "I am already sweared the promise to make only one beating hearts between us, Sugar Sweet.  That promise does not changing ever, for any Jiragan.  This is only small delay, at request of the King."

Sugar Sweet turns back to Tyrien with a broad smile.  "Well, Ms. e’Adrianne, I expect that answered your question, yes?"









*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . *


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos considers a moment before replying to the man with the talking cat. He considers the ears in the room, his gaze pausing a touch longer on the halfling, before whispering to Kalgor, "Bit of trouble with a jilted ex lover," adding, "Rather be otherwhere while he cools off, yes?"

He listens to the halfling relate the politics of the situations, considering.

"Gold's probably safest of the three then, yes?" Eanos asks aloud. "Sounds like the peace is ... tenuous? So, find the killer quick before someone's finger slips on the bowstring?"

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +7
*AC:* 22 (24 w/ SoF)
*HP:*54  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement:* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Dispel Magic, Prayer[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2014)

*OOC:*


wrong thread posted to. sorry


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






With an arched eyebrow, Tyrien glanced at Kalgor as he wanted to bring up the past at a time where they were trying to discuss a new job. He had plenty of time to come over and start giving her crap in the tavern’s main room and decided not to.

She shrugged, "Well, the grumpy dragonne was brought back to life anyway. I learned that you have to be wary of employers and it is best to stay away from bathhouses."

She knew full well there was way more to the stories than her few words conveyed, but if the man really wanted to know, he could ask later.

Having already mentioned wariness of trusting employers, Tyrien turned back to the Halfling and elf.

"Yes, gold would be nice. Before we get down to negotiating, I have a few more questions."

"Can you describe these murders? Have they been ‘targeting’ your organizations at the exact same time, or just separately?"

"Have they been leaving any witnesses behind?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 3, 2014)

"Huh, finding murderer in hive of scum und villins ist like finding needle in haystack. all you need ist magnet. Dependink on answers of Tyrian will describe magnet to find needle."


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2014)

The halfling watches Eanos' and Kalgor's exchange with glee.  "A bit of dark history, then?  Interesting."  She clucks her tongue at Kalgor and Tyrien.  "Dirty laundry?  In front of a potential employer?  It must be _very_ dirty laundry if it needs airing out that urgently."  Despite the admonishment in her words, her tone is one of amusement.

To Tyrien she says, "The murders seem to be somewhat random and rather bloody.  The attacks happen every two or three days on average, but never more than once a day, and never more than four or five days apart.  As for the _who_, each attack feels rather like a coin flip: one of ours, two of theirs, one of ours, one of theirs, two of ours, and so on.  They target individuals or small groups.  There have been no survivors, but in some cases, neighbors have heard or seen things.  When we reach Gandling, you'll be able to interview those people directly as well as look at crime scenes.  Any more questions?  No?"

She turns to Rahor, "On behalf of the Western Sea Syndicate, I would like to appoint the woodsman and Ms. e'Adrianne, because of their interesting mutual history.  And the archer, too, since it seems he has an urgent need to be anywhere but Venza, and I do have a soft spot in my heart for people in that situation."  To Eanos she adds, "And if you have need of equipment, I will be able to arrange for a sending and have it available for you when we reach Gandling."

The elf nods.  "For me being King's Crew, I am officially agree. And for King's Crew, I am officially point the Spawn of the Hunter in the Darkness.  And Heinritz Vistard, because he is smart talkers and has beard that show he is mighty Elder."

Sugar Sweet chuckles.  "The Syndicate accepts your choices.  Ah, my dear Mr. of Clan Gregga, you never cease to amaze me.  I might even miss you a little when you're dead."

Rahor puffs his chest out.  "Because I am Jiragan, and all Jiragan is amazing."










*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 3, 2014)

To himself Heinrich says, "Ach Vhat myself I haf gotten into this time"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 4, 2014)

"Just some gentle teasing I assure you.  If I was going to go through the laundry list of her shortcomings, we might be here until dawn.  But, they are all things, once you know them, you can plan for and use.  I don't expect her to actually stab me in the back.  I just expect bouts of incompetence here and there.  Chatterbox that she is, she won't hesitate to gossip with anyone about anything.  The odds of us investigating discretely are almost impossible.  So, I fully plan on letting her annoy and tip off the mark we are hunting for.  Eventually, she will annoy him enough that he will come after her.  Once he goes after the bait, it is only a matter of rescuing her and keeping her alive.  Done it before successfully, and I will try to do it again."  His smile is somewhat genuine. 

"Now on to the investigations themselves.  Would you have any tokens or trinkets that we can use to show your respective factions that we are working for the pair of you, and in your interests in finding this murderer?  Each of you work in organizations the would not normally discuss internal matters with outsiders I am assuming.  Having something that breaks that first wall of gathering information would be most helpful.  It will likely also avoid skirmishes of misunderstanding."

"And then once we are relatively certain of our suspect, do you want him captured alive, or can we go the easier route of being executioner on the spot?  Of course, if we get into a battle, we are going to protect ourselves to the best of our ability, and misjudging the health of another in battle is difficult.  That thin line between unconscious and splat is hard to achieve.  I am just curious how important the distinction is for the two of you."

"Let's see, more questions...  Any places that are off limits?  Is there a third minor group that might be wanting to start a war between you two?  How long to sail out there?"  
[section]

[sblock=Actions]talk[/sblock][sblock=Kalgor and Gragnor]*Kalgor* AC 18 HP 72/72,  Init +2, Perception +12/+14 vs human, Darkvision, Move 30'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 Fort: +6, Reflex +6, Will +7, CMB +8, CMD 21
+1 Greatsword +10, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, +1d6 Precise when flanking with Gragnor or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +8, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +9, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +8, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 15 CI, 20 Silver, 9 Blunt, 2 Smoking, 4 Grappling
Sling +7, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Spell Storing Armor: If touched can release, 3d6 Shocking Grasp
Ring of Force Fangs: 6 of 9 charges stored, CL9

...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon, Invisibility
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Shocking Grasp, Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (80 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (8 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 AntiToxin, 2 AntiPlague, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, 50/50 charges Wand of CLW
.............Consumables: 10/10 charges Wand of Lesser Restoration, 1 Scroll of Fly, 1 Scroll of Ant Haul, 1 Liquid Ice
.............Consumables: 50/50 charges Wand of Mage Armor
.....,......Party Supplies:
 ...,,,,.Effects: 
.,,...In hand: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: 47/47,  AC *23* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +4, CMD 18, Evasion, size small
Perception +8, Stealth +15, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +20, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce, Piranha Strike
Normal Bite +10, d4+1; Claw +10, d3+1; Claw +10, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1d6 Precision damage each
Piranha Bite .+8, d4+5; Claw ..+8, d3+5; Claw .+8, d3+5 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1d6 Precision damage each
Effects: 
[/sblock]
[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2014)

Satin Knights said:


> "Just some gentle teasing I assure you.  If I was going to go through the laundry list of her shortcomings, we might be here until dawn.  But, they are all things, once you know them, you can plan for and use.  I don't expect her to actually stab me in the back.  I just expect bouts of incompetence here and there.  Chatterbox that she is, she won't hesitate to gossip with anyone about anything.  The odds of us investigating discretely are almost impossible.  So, I fully plan on letting her annoy and tip off the mark we are hunting for.  Eventually, she will annoy him enough that he will come after her.  Once he goes after the bait, it is only a matter of rescuing her and keeping her alive.  Done it before successfully, and I will try to do it again."  His smile is somewhat genuine.




"Sounds like goot magnet to me"




Satin Knights said:


> "Let's see, more questions...  Any places that are  off limits?  Is there a third minor group that might be wanting to  start a war between you two?  How long to sail out there?"




Hearing further questions being asked, and good ones at that, he remains quiet until they get answered.

[sblock=stat block] HP 72/72,  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; 14 [w/ shield spell]; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or abative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * Feather Fall 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
            pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Detonate* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 6, 2014)

Sugar Sweet looks perplexed for a moment.  "In Gandling?  I'd be surprised if anyone in Gandling didn't know who we were, and by extension you are.  Word travels quickly in there, especially when both the Syndicate and the Crew _want_ word to travel quickly."  She gives Rahor a sidelong glance.  "The Syndicate does have a code phrase if you run into someone uncooperative.  It's 'Reginald needs a bath.'"  The feral elf stiffens, and his hands move toward his javelins before he stops himself.  

Seeing his reaction, she smiles and continues.  "Alive would be preferred, but dead is quite acceptable.  So long as the attacks end."  She shrugs again when asked about Gandling and the possibility of a third group.  "No places are off limits.  And there are no third parties that we know of.  That's the problem.  Occasionally, there's a moron who gets it in his head to be a big name, but they're never much of a threat and they never last long.  And it's about five or six days' sail, depending on the wind."










*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . *


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos keeps his expression pleasant as the halfling notes his troubles. 

"Got a few things would be useful. Won't say no to avoiding public shops for a smidge," he returns, attempting to express thanks without actually expressing a debt. He suspects doing so might complicate his life considerably. 

He glosses over the clear tension between Tyrien and Kalgor for now, instead latching onto the answers to questions.

"Sounds like a very clever--or very lucky--soul who keeps a secret this strong 'round your territory," he says with a nod. "Figure we'll learn not much more here, from the sound of it, yes? 

"What's the going price for clearing the field to rejoin the feud these days, anyway?" he finishes by way of asking about compensation. 

[sblock=ooc]I did a shopping post a smidge ago so I wouldn't be holding things up (it always takes me forever to re-stat myself after shopping). Thanks for setting it up in-thread so I'm not warping the laws of spacetime  

Eanos won't stop anyone asking any more questions. Just sounded like there wasn't much more to be learned directly from these two. For what it's worth, though, might not hurt to throw a Sense Motive to see if Eanos can get an idea if they're holding back anything as pertains to the murder. I imagine these two are hiding all SORTS of things in general, though, so I also suspect the results might be muddy.  

Sense Motive Sugar Sweet; Rahor (1d20+18=24, 1d20+18=31)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +7
*AC:* 22 (24 w/ SoF)
*HP:*54  Current: 54
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement:* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Dispel Magic, Prayer

Random notes: Syndicate code phrase: 'Reginald needs a bath.'[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2014)

"I sense Das vizard ist a bit out uf his field. Hrm. Das hive here might haf more innocents then what might be safe for a Fuer ball spell. I haf very limited divination spells."


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Expect if it was just a truth spell or two, they'd have saved the money and bought those," Eanos says with an assuring tone to  Heinrich. Then he gives a sidelong glance back to the pair of potential employers before adding with a wry smile, "State of things like it is, might still be plenty useful to have fireballs on hand."

[sblock=mini-stats]




Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +7
*AC:* 22 (24 w/ SoF)
*HP:*54  Current: 54
*Senses:* Perception 16, Sense Motive 18/21
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement:* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Dispel Magic, Prayer

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2014)

A quick nod to Eanos, Heinrich says, "Ja I haf. Und *Oh-ter spells* in case vee encounter fuer resistance creatures. My last job vas mostly fuer resistance creatures, like das Salamanders. Bad tings zose. I vas not prepared fur that fight." 

A discreat look about to see what a fight in the present circumstances puts Heinrich on an edge of readiness on the case of a surprise at any time. He is not wanting to be in the middle of a turf war, but innocents are at risk.

"Vith das innocents persons battle vill be very troublesome tactically. Vee neet to work out battle plans while vee haf the quiet time to do so.Ja?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien just glared at Kalgor and debated internally if she should empty her apple mead on his head or shoot arrows into his back at the first opportunity. Maybe when she was younger she would have stuck out her tongue and verbally retaliated. She just shook her head and said nothing.

Looking at the red-headed wizard she has trouble making out what he was saying and was glad Eanos could. When it came to fancy words and lying to people, the red-headed archer proved himself.

She remarked about the fireballs in a dead-pan, “Just remember we are not out there to add more fuel to the fire.”

Tyrien had nothing more to say. All she needed to do was hear the offer of payment, let Eanos negotiate a better price, and gather the rest of her gear from her apartment on the way to the ship.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2014)

The red headed Wizard turns and grins with his eyes mostly closed like measuring another person's mettle.

"More. Fule. To. The. Fire. Ist Hilarious" He grins and chuckles.


----------



## Systole (Jan 10, 2014)

"Eh ... money," the halfling says dismissively, as if such things are beneath her.  "I believe the bounty currently stands at forty thousand sovereigns, plus full claim on the guilty party's possessions.  If you want to haggle, you'll have to talk directly to Mr. Cato or Mr. King."  She smirks.  "Please let me know if you plan to try."

Rahor nods at Heinrich.  "To burning down the town is good start, Elder.  I recommend this thing many time."










*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . 


*        *GM:*  Haggling in LPF is difficult because of TBG.  Let's just say it's a fair price.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2014)

*wide eyed wizard*

"Burn down town? _Nein Nein NEIN! Nicht_ vhat I mean!! I say, I must be careful NOT to burn down town!"


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos studies the two representative a moment, considering the offer against the trouble that was bound to result. He glances to Tyrien and merely raises an eyebrow to convey his own opinion that he felt these two likely to be intractable on price. He also didn't miss Sugar Sweet's clear dismissal of monetary gain, though he tried not to dwell on what it might be the vicious, small humanoid might find the best reason for taking work. 

"Figure whoever makes it under both your radar probably has gear worth having," he says with a nod.

[sblock=ooc]I figured as much. With the Wealth Per Level in place, haggling is largely filler. I'd rather spend the RP on plot-forwarding when I have the time for it, myself.  

Besides, Eanos figures being on the good side of not one, but two "connected" organizations might be worth something in and of itself at some point.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +7
*AC:* 22 (24 w/ SoF)
*HP:*54  Current: 54
*Senses:* Perception 16, Sense Motive 18/21
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement:* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Dispel Magic, Prayer

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2014)

Heinrich is deep in contemplative thought, but nothing is coming to term.









*OOC:*


Guys, I am drawing a blank on more. Sorry.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 11, 2014)

"Forty thousand?  Forty thousand?  Nah, something doesn't feel right.  I am fine hunting undead or demons.  But, hunting humans is just not my style.  Forty thousand is not just a request to bring someone to justice..."
"But..."
"Nah.  Not interested.  Sorry to you both, but I am going to decline your offer of work."

Kalgor gets up from his seat and goes back on out into the main bar room.  The cat looks around the room, seems to shrug his shoulders a bit, and says "Oh welll, gooodbye." and then follows his master out.
[section]

[sblock=Actions]talk[/sblock][sblock=Kalgor and Gragnor]*Kalgor* AC 18 HP 72/72,  Init +2, Perception +12/+14 vs human, Darkvision, Move 30'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 Fort: +6, Reflex +6, Will +7, CMB +8, CMD 21
+1 Greatsword +10, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, +1d6 Precise when flanking with Gragnor or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +8, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +9, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +8, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 15 CI, 20 Silver, 9 Blunt, 2 Smoking, 4 Grappling
Sling +7, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Spell Storing Armor: If touched can release, 3d6 Shocking Grasp
Ring of Force Fangs: 6 of 9 charges stored, CL9

...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 5/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon, Invisibility
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Shocking Grasp, Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (80 minutes) 
.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (8 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 AntiToxin, 2 AntiPlague, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, 50/50 charges Wand of CLW
.............Consumables: 10/10 charges Wand of Lesser Restoration, 1 Scroll of Fly, 1 Scroll of Ant Haul, 1 Liquid Ice
.............Consumables: 50/50 charges Wand of Mage Armor
.....,......Party Supplies:
 ...,,,,.Effects: 
.,,...In hand: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: 47/47,  AC *23* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +4, CMD 18, Evasion, size small
Perception +8, Stealth +15, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +20, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce, Piranha Strike
Normal Bite +10, d4+1; Claw +10, d3+1; Claw +10, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1d6 Precision damage each
Piranha Bite .+8, d4+5; Claw ..+8, d3+5; Claw .+8, d3+5 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1d6 Precision damage each
Effects: 
[/sblock]
[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien only nodded as Kalgor and Kitty departed, not really sorry to see the gruff man go.

Turning to the pair of red-headed men she said, "I am in."

"So, we are going to rely on spells and arrows to deal with the murderer or murderers..."

"Heinrich, how are you at conjuring up monsters to put between us and potential foes? What about creating obstacles like illusions that will either slow down the enemy or just keep them back? I can fill them full of arrows, but it is a bit harder if they get close to us."

"Also, does everyone have a healing wand? I can use them fine, but I am very limited on healing spells in combat. I can cast two minor ones and that's it."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2014)

"Ja, I haf one spell to summon. I can summon lion, Tiger or bear, or other creature. I can summon elemental even, fire uf course. I can do once, maybe twice."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






If they did not have many battles to fight in tracking down the murderers, then a few spells might be enough.

Tyrien said, "Hmm, I have some more gold if we need to purchase a scroll or two. A couple hundred at least."

"Do you both have a healing wand?" She asked each in turn.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 13, 2014)

"Ooh, a shame," Sugar Sweet says as Kalgor leaves.  "It would have been so interesting."

Rahor glares at the halfling. "What was you say to make spawn of Hunter in Darkness leaving?"  He grits his teeth, "It was because he think you unworthy, I am think."

The halfling smirks at him, "Maybe he thought you were unworthy, Mr. of Clan Gregga.  After all, you swore that oath and I'm still alive.  In fact, I'm right here in front of you, am I not?  It's seems rather un-Jiragan, if I may say so."

The wild elf starts to reply, but he stops and the color drains from his face.  He's clearly shaken by the idea.  "I ... I am not ... These peoples are good ... accepted on behalf of King's Crew..." he mumbles.  "I am ... I will meet you at boats."  He hurriedly steps outside.

Watching him leave, Sugar Sweet has an unbearably smug and satisfied look on her face.  "I suppose I'll see you tomorrow morning then?" she says a moment later, still savoring Rahor's shame and discomfort.  "We're leaving on the morning tide.  We'll be taking the _Magritte_, currently docked at the central wharf.  Until then."  The halfling gives a small bow, hops down off the table and saunters out.

        *GM:*  When you're ready, post your arrival to the docks tomorrow morning.     









*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . 
*
[sblock=K:Local 10]The central wharf is Venza's premier dock.  Whoever can find a place to berth there is either a noble, or is a premier importer/exporter, or has some incredible connections.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos has trouble hiding his surprise as the dark warrior and his companion leave the room. His eyebrows narrow a moment as he seems to puzzle over it, but he says nothing. 

He waits until both employers have been gone a few moments, checking the door to see they aren't eavesdropping, then turns to the two who remain, frowning.

"Not sure what that was about," he says, nodding in the direction Kalgor left and giving a raised eyebrow to Tyrien, "Hoping it's just whatever bad blood you two have, and not his sussing out something worse about those two than I did."

He crosses back into the room, lowering his voice despite having checked at the door.

"'Code phrase' was a load of cow's dung," he says, referring to 'Reginald needs a bath.' "Made it up to tork off the elf. Dunno what it means, but we hear it anywhere, only going to mean trouble.

"'Course, when the folks _paying us_ don't mind jerking us around, not sure there's anything about this that won't be trouble, yes?" he offers in a normal voice. 

He nods to Tyrien. "Got a wand of my own, and Lady of Secrets blesses me to use it," he replies to her query on wands. 

"Don't want to count on Heinrich having time to summon a beastie, though. Going to check the pearl for something more useful close up than this," he holds up his left hand with its cestus. "Afraid I might need it."

[sblock=ooc]Well, that was fast. 

I'll have to take a look at my gear and re-assess what Eanos has. He's basically built with little more than some "oh sh**" melee options, since inquisitoriness doesn't allow for much fighty variety -- and since his archetypes are geared toward social and support roles. And ... now there's a lot less to support.

I don't know if I'll have time to get to it today. Wasn't expecting this particular turn. I'll try to get it sorted by tomorrow.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +7
*AC:* 22 (24 w/ SoF)
*HP:*54  Current: 54
*Senses:* Perception 16, Sense Motive 18/21
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement:* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Dispel Magic, Prayer

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2014)

"Agree, code vas sheite. I haf wand, but not easy to use it. If wee haf tomorrow to leave vee can haf more summon creature spells.I haf spells also to make you as fast as lightning or graceful like cat. I can do twice right now. I can make me into creature uf plane of fire, but das ist only once today. Othervise ist only tings linke ball uf fire or boltuf lightnng."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien did not comment about Kalgor and was thoughtful as they discussed their plans. She nodded as they let the cat out of the bag on the joke code word.

“Good that you have the healing wand. Either myself or Eanos can use it on you should the need arise, Heinrich.”

“Though, I think we can do just fine without you standing in the front taking blows, Eanos. All we really need is to keep our foes back from reaching us until we take them out with spells and arrows.”

“Patches of grease might work nicely. Illusionary trenches the delay them as they go around. That sort of thing.”

Tyrien looked at both of the red-headed men with a look of inquiry to see if there was more to discuss.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos considers, then cocks his head to one side, as if listening to another voice no one else hears. He raises one eyebrow, then nods. "Suppose I have a few spears if they get too close, and my Lady tells me there may be a new secret she can share for helping me avoid getting too close to trouble.

"Need to stock up at the pearl before it gets too late. With all the underhandeds, might be good to get some antitoxin. Not sure we'll be able to trust the plates in front of us, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Okay, after checking with Systole, I'm going to go ahead and throw some DMC at Eanos to get him up to 8. It's actually a pretty big level for him: second judgement, dex bump for another bonus, iterative attack, and he finally gains access to his Dimension Hop domain ability (the "secret" Issolatha just whispered to him for getting out of trouble).

I have it mostly done, then have to use the gold to get another goody. Probably going to try for spider climb shoes (seems like they might be a good combo with the move-action teleporting), though we'll have to see.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +7
*AC:* 22 (24 w/ SoF)
*HP:*54  Current: 54
*Senses:* Perception 16, Sense Motive 18/21
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement:* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Dispel Magic, Prayer

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2014)

"Ja,antitoxin.goot idea. I believe vee shoot all have, Yes?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien nodded and gestured to the door of the room as they were all pretty much decided to go shopping.

"Hmm, that is a good point. I am not carrying any anti-toxin normally. And that reminds me of something else."

"Eanos, are you able to cast a spell of restoration that deals with some of the lessor curses and afflictions? I cannot cast the spell myself, but if I bought one on a scroll would you be able to?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 16, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos's hand drifts to where the silvered key hangs under his armor, cocking his head to one side as if listening intently to someone at his ear, then he nods to Tyrien's question.

"Not a secret she's given me, but the Lady can show me the workings with a scroll as an aid," he confirms, moving to leave, himself.

[sblock=ooc]Translation: I didn't pick it for one of his spells known, but Lesser and regular Restoration are on the Inquisitor list, so he can cast it from scrolls. 

FYI, I'm plopping in his new mini-stats so I don't forget to update them, though Eanos isn't approved yet.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17, Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2014)

"Be back, Neet to buy at pearl some anti toxin."

About an hour later he returns to see if ayone else is present. he has gotten the Anti toxin but has left himself with hardly any coin left.

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; 14 [w/ shield spell]; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * Feather Fall 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
            pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Detonate* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






 Tyrien nodded in agreement and said, "Oh, aye. Let us all go together since we have need. Mayhap we should all have a scroll or two of that spell. If one does get poisoned it would help to reverse the effects."

She departed the Dunn Wright Inn with the others and accompanied them to Arcane Row.

Afterwards the archeress said, "I will be heading to my apartment, so I shall meet you at the ship, Heinrich. Eanos, you are welcome to come to my place for a bit if you wish, otherwise I shall see you on the morrow as well."

Tyrien has had Eanos to her place before and felt okay from him to visit socially. However, without a need, she was not so comfortable extending an invitation to the red-headed mage she just met.


[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods at the thought behind the scrolls. "Good thought. We'll check the stock and hope we're lucky.

After the Pearl:

"Found my own quiet hole for going to ground in after our last job," Eanos says when invited to visit Tyrien. "Appreciate the offer, but think I'll make sure things are settled and secure there tonight. 'Til morning, then."

Eanos nods a polite farewell to both of his companions, then, and moves off into the city of glass. Careful of tails, he makes use of his newly-acquired hat / hood to change his appearance once or twice as he passes through deserted alleys, eventually making his way to the humble flat he's taken. 

The woodsy acolyte of Issolatha arrives the next morning at the docks, geared up and alert as he makes his way to rendezvous with his companions and employers.

[sblock=ooc]Eanos is still waiting approval for level 8, but he's all stocked up. I figure the boat trip will probably be a day or so's posting, as well, so we should be fine."[/sblock] 


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17, Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2014)

"Goot nobin Mein Herr und Frauline. Good night sir and mam." Heinrich having taken a bit of a clue he translates for the others. He heads to his own home but stops off at the Dunnwright for some wine.


----------



## Systole (Jan 20, 2014)

The next morning, you can easily find the _Magritte _docked at one of the central wharves.  The ship is small but sports three masts and large sails, so it's clearly built for speed and maneuverability rather than shipping.  The figurehead is oddly shaped until you step closer and realize that it's a reverse mermaid, and her legs are arranged in such a way as to leave nothing to the imagination.  To call it 'tacky' would be a understatement of epic proportions.

On the whole, the crew looks exceptionally seedy and shiftless, but they are nevertheless taking on supplies quickly and with practiced efficiency.  However, their zeal for loading probably has less to to with the satisfaction of a job well done than it has to do with the knotted and well-used lash that hangs from the captain's belt.

On the docks, Rahor stands with a small harpoon attached to a line and is apparently busy murdering as much of Venza's wildlife as possible.  So far, his catch appears to be a dozen seagulls, a half-dozen pigeons, two harbor seals, a pelican, and an albatross.  The sailors are definitely uneasy about the elf's 'hunting,' but no one dares to confront him about it.  He grunts something like a greeting to you and then launches another throw, which takes down yet another seagull who misjudged the strength of the Rahor's arm.  He begins reeling it in.

At the aft of the ship, Sugar Sweet is busy performing handstands and cartwheels on the_ Magritte's_ railing as the ship bobs up and down on the waves.  "We are, of course, ever so glad you could make it," she greets the investigators.  "We're leaving rather soon.  And I believe someone has a list for me?"










*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . 
*
[sblock=K:Local 15 (or auto-success with ranks in Prof:Sailor)]The _Magritte _was designed as a raiding ship, although it's not currently outfitted as one.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos keeps his eyes sharp as he and the others board the ship. He wasn't sure if he should worry more about threats on the water, or those already aboard ship, but he kept his worries to himself. 

As Sugar Sweet reminded him, the chosen of Issolatha gave a relaxed smile. 

"Turns out our Pearl had it all in stock," Eanos says of his equipment list. "Never had that happen before, but never question the good luck, yes?" he finishes. "Save the magic 'gainst need."

[sblock=ooc]As he said. Eanos didn't have to commission anything, since the dice were cooperating, so the overnight in-story time was plenty enough to get him equipped.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17, Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2014)

"Eanos," Heinrich says quietly as he approaches, " I change some spells. Hope they are goot choices."

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; 14 [w/ shield spell]; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
            pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 After greeting her companions, Tyrien boarded the ship and had a skeptic eye for the dubious nature of the crew.

It looked like a ship of pirates and she wondered if they would be safe from being robbed along the way. Of course, it was likely the halfling and elven barbarian wanted them to arrive unharmed to investigate, and that could be enough of a deterrent. She likewise reserved voicing her opinion aloud.

Tyrien acknowledged Sugar’s greeting, “Oh Aye, we are here as agreed.”

“Where are we going to be berthing?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2014)

"All aboard for Gandling!" the captain shouts.  "That means you land-lubbers better get moving or I'll put me boot up yer ... uh ... o'course, beggin' yer pardon Mister Rahor, sir," he finishes rather timidly.  The elf ignores him as he picks up his kills and walks up the gangplank.

The next few days are uneasy ones.  The weather is clear and the sailing is fine, and even though the captain and crew are accomplished sailors, they're -- quite frankly -- scum.  Meanwhile Sugar Sweet spends her time mercilessly needling the elf and as time goes by it's obvious that whatever leash he's on is frayed to the breaking point and could snap at any moment.  It's a relief when, five days later, the port town of Gandling comes into view.

A few conversations with the sailors puts the town in some context.  A few years ago, Gandling was a simple fishing village. However, Venzan merchant ships have found it a convenient stopping point, in part because it's a convenient distance from Venza and in part because the harbor is broad and approachable.  As Venzan trade routes opened up with the West, business has boomed, and like many boomtowns, Gandling is filled with hastily-erected, ramshackle buildings offering services of dubious quality and even more dubious legality.  And while the Syndicate and the Crew are in constant conflict, both factions go out of their way to make sure the ships and their crew are completely safe while they're in port -- no one wants to attract the attention of Venzan authorities.






The docks themselves are eerily silent, except for two groups of shifty-looking men who are standing deliberately apart from one another and eyeing each other with mistrust.  You suspect that these are the greeting parties for King's Crew and the Western Sea Syndicate, and your suspicions are confirmed when Sugar Sweet approaches one and Rahor approaches the other.  After a moment in conference, the two representatives return with a blind man in tow.

"This gentleman is Mr. B.H. Harson," Sugar Sweet announces.  "Mr. Cato has requested a debriefing from me, and I suspect that Mr. of Clan Gregga is under a similar obligation from Mr. King, so we'll be leaving you in Mr. Harson's company.  He'll be able to lead you to the crime scenes, or wherever else you wish to go.  If you have questions for the Syndicate or the Crew directly, Mr. Cato or Mr. King will make time to speak to you.  Mr. Harson also knows where to find them."

"Anywhere in Gandling you want to go, I can get you there.  And if you got general questions, I can probably answer most of them," Harson agrees.  "By the way, you can call me Blind Harry, or just Harry.  Miss Sugar is the only one who calls me by my full name."

"In the past week, there has been one attack on the Syndicate and one on the Crew.  Both crime scenes have been preserved.  You may wish to start your investigations there. And while it is customary to allow travelers time to settle in, we would appreciate if you would begin your investigations immediately."  
​










*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2014)

"Das ist goot to visit Das scenes of der deaths. One team to each, Perhaps?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien had nothing but wary rest while they sailed to Gandling so she was fine with getting down to the tasks at hand without much delay. She almost felt lucky to have arrived in one piece considering the crew of the ship.

She was not sure what the red-headed wizard meant by teams as there were only three of them. “I am thinking it be better we stay together for the moment. The more eyes to see with, the better.”

“No offense intended, Blind Harry,” she added for their guide’s benefit.

Pulling Eanos aside for a moment she asked softly, “This town is a hornet’s nest most likely. You are a good judge of people, you can let us know if we find someone you think to be trustworthy.” She nodded back to Blind Harry.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> Tyrien had nothing but wary rest while they sailed to Gandling so she was fine with getting down to the tasks at hand without much delay. She almost felt lucky to have arrived in one piece considering the crew of the ship.
> 
> She was not sure what the red-headed wizard meant by teams as there were only three of them. “I am thinking it be better we stay together for the moment. The more eyes to see with, the better.”



[sblock=Perrinmiller]For some reason I was thinking we had more pc's and had been split into two teams.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos bows his head slightly in thanks to Sugar and Rahor, allowing that they have other obligations calling to them. 

Eanos nods to Tyrien's suggestion, his sharp gaze lingering slightly on the blind guide as he assesses him. Whatever he might learn, he says only, "Fastest way to start is the closest site, yes? Lead the way, Harry," Eanos says, uncertain whether the Syndicate or the Crew death is nearest to their current position.

[sblock=ooc]Invisible Castle is down for me, so rolled the Sense Motive on Coyote Code. Eanos is just looking for a general sense of trustworthiness at this point, since Harry's not said much to test for lies:

Sense Motive Blind Harry: 1D20+20 = [13]+20 = 33
 [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17, Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2014)

Sugar Sweet and Rahor take their leave, the groups of thugs following them with several backward glances.

Blind Harry nods and begins heading in the general direction that Sugar Sweet went, his walking stick clacking along the poorly-set cobblestones.  "Yes, sir!" he says with what seems to be a genuine smile.  "So I understand you're going to be putting an end to all this?  It'd be a great weight off my shoulders, that's for sure.  Can't make much of a living being a guide for visiting sailors when they're afraid to set foot off their ships.  And rightfully so, I regret to say.

"In any event, we're going to visit the apartments of Ms. Variona van Sart, who was one of the Syndicate's financial types, and her bodyguard.  Well, he was a bodyguard in addition to 'other considerations,' if you know what I mean.  The gentleman's name was Rupert Han, if memory serves."

Harry leads you to a house that's been well-fortified, as if it were a building under siege.  Boards have been nailed up over the windows, and the door is made of heavy oak which has been smashed inwards, apparently with an axe.  A pair of thugs stand guard outside, and nod to you as you approach -- it's obvious that they've been informed of your arrival.  A light scent of rotten meat drifts out of the apartment, and Harry wrinkles his nose at the odor.  "They need to fetch that drunken fool of a priest again.  The preservation spell's wearing off."

Through the doorway, you can see two fresh-looking corpses: a fairly overweight woman of approximately middle age, and a well-built younger man with long hair.  "The door was locked and barred from the inside, by the way," Harry offers.  "The Syndicate gentlemen had to break down the door themselves, and found the two of them dead right there."
​




*. . . . Blind Harry . . . .*

[sblock=Eanos]Sense Motive on Harry reveals little.  He's a blind man who's survived on the streets of a murderously violent town for quite some time, so whatever he's thinking or feeling, he's learned to hide it quite well.  As best as you can tell, he seems honest.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien looked at Blind Harry with an eyebrow arched. He was not the most likely of guides, but appeared to know what he was doing and was capable.

She was not in a hurry to enter the building just yet and looked over the boarded up façade.

She asked Harry, “Was this building already fortified before the incident? Did the priest that cast the preservation spell also determine?”

“Are these the two gentlemen that broke down the door?” Tyrien had more questions for them if they were the first on the scene.

Not being much of a healer herself, she looked at Eanos, “How are you at looking at bodies to determine the cause of death?”

[sblock=OOC]Tyrien is asking about Eanos using the Heal to check the corpse. Welcome to CSI LPF. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 24, 2014)

Harry nods.  "With regard to the barricading, yes, ma'am.  Almost all of the Syndicate management had the security of their living quarters beefed up two or three weeks ago.  Mr. Cato was a forward thinker in that regard, once people started to figure out what was going on.  So the shutters have been on for about that long, I suspect."

He looks confused at the second question.  "Also determine what, ma'am?"

When asked if they were the ones that broke open the house, one of the guards grunts a no.  
​




*. . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]huzzah! A locked room mystery. [/sblock] 

Eanos shakes his head as Tyrien asks him about his autopsy skills.

"Better at finding the soft spots for killing than sorting them out after," he says. "Can ask my lady for a slight bit of help, but think the bodies'll be more useful for clues left behind. And, if I think I can stand it, scent."

While he waits for Blind Harry to answer Tyrien,  Eanos begins to whisper odd syllables, brushing his fingers over his eyes in a distinctive pattern. There is no outward change in the man, but he seems satisfied that he has achieved his desired result.

Another thought seems to occur to him as he asks, "Syndicate and Crew must have ponied up for some dead-speaker at some point, yes? Any of the victims give help?"

ETA: "We'll want to talk to whoever did the door smashing, then. When we're done here."
[sblock=ooc]Eanos hasn't taken any ranks in Heal, unfortunately. He has a +3 base, and can throw a +1 guidance on it, but a medical specialist he is not. 

Speak with Dead is on Eanos' spell list if we want to try to get a scroll of it, but as he says, I figure influential crime folks would probably try that before the far more expensive option of hiring adventurers, but never hurts to ask. 

Perception (building exterior oddities). (1d20+17=35)

Casting Deadeye's Lore. 8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed. 

How ripe do the bodies appear to smell? Eanos was going to cast Bloodhound in addition to Deadeye's Lore on himself, but if they're so bad that he'd just wind up nauseated while searching the room, he'll hold off on the former until he's at least surveyed the room visually once. He's used the spell before, so I'm working under the assumption he has a good idea how much "worse" bad smells get when he casts it.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17, Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 24, 2014)

Harry nods again.  "They tried to use those magics, sir.  Mr. Cato got the priest a scroll, but the he couldn't get it to work.  Then the Syndicate went to a sea-witch who lives about a day's sail away, but..." he pauses and coughs, not wanting to speak plainly in front of the Syndicate guards.  "I'm told she refused their request somewhat ... uh ... _bluntly_, as it were.  With some very explicit language, I'm told."

"I do confess, I don't know who opened the house.  It would probably be best to go to Syndicate headquarters if you want to find someone who was there at the time."

An examination of the outside of the house reveals little other than that the windows have been boarded over, the back door has been nailed shut, and there's a heavy grate bolted on the chimney.  None of these seems to have been tampered with, and the guards will confirm that all these were in place before the attack.  As for trace evidence, it's been five or six days since the attack, so there seems to be little to find outside the house. 
​




*. . . . Blind Harry . . . .
*
[sblock=OOC for Eanos]The dead bodies are not that bad.  They've only got about a day or two worth of decomposition (five days since attack minus three days of Gentle Repose), so it'll be unpleasant but not nauseating.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Likely will do," Eanos says of visiting the headquarters. "But bird in the hand, rank as it may be..." 

He whispers again, pulling a pinch of brown powder from the pouch at his waist. He breathes in the powder, then immediately grimaces.

"Now I want to find whoever it is just to pay back the stench," he says, though he quickly composes himself. It's clear the smell now bothers him more than before, but the human chosen of Issolatha puts his self-control to the task and sets himself to looking for evidence.

"Shall we?" he asks his companions. Assuming no on objects, Eanos moves into the room to begin surveying the scene.

[sblock=ooc]Alrighty, then: Bloodhound. Eanos gains Scent, the ability to track by scent, +4 competence bonus to Survival for tracking (stacks with the sacred bonus from Deadeye), +8 to scent-based perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects. 

Perception rolls for inside the house. It's long past time for there to be a good scent trail, but maybe someone left something innocuous around that has a scent he'll recognize later.

Perception (visual / auditory); Perception (scent) (1d20+17=19, 1d20+22=42)

Wow. I really hope there's something useful to smell in that room, because I'd hate to waste that roll.  [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects). 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2014)

Heinrich shudders at the memory of the tyrant run barony his parents live in, just like this shanty town. He remains quiet, miostly to pay attention to what is going on.When the sumject of anatomy comes up, he immediately went into thought mode.

"I know a bit about anatomy. I can assist some."
Heal - assist another
1d20+1=4 fail
Knowledge Nature (the nature of humanity and its phisical make up (trying for this!)
1d20+13=32 (Hope I didn't waste a good roll)
perception: CSI Schreibersen, looking for clues
1d20+10=23
Cast orison: Detect Magic
"If there ist a magic aura, Und if it is overvelming in a power, I can detect it.

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; 14 [w/ shield spell]; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
            pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






 Tyrien blinked as she had been lost in thought and repeated her question, "Oh, I meant did the priest determine how they people died. We should probably speak to him next, maybe before we go talk to the syndicate to see who broke in to find the bodies."

The archeress was thoughtful after Harry mentioned the failed speak with dead spell and remarked, "Well maybe they are not really dead.  Do you think they could be undead, Eanos? Hey, can you check for evil in here?"

Tyrien stayed with the other two.

She asked, "Harry, we were told there were innocent bystanders being killed as well in the murdering. This situation appears to be very focused and not some wanton killing spree."

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I left off a few words on that question. I deleted them because I did not want to repeat "cause of death" and forgot to add a replacement later when I posted the draft.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 27, 2014)

Eanos moves into the house, his stomach churning at the intensified scent of decaying flesh.  But underneath the smell of the two corpses is the scent of something even more foul ... something that has been dead for much longer than two days, or even five.  Eanos can smell that, and seawater.

Papers and ledgers are scattered around the floor.  They seem mostly to be accounting statements, along with a few books of light reading that presumably belonged to one or the other of the deceased.  Most of these appear to have gotten wet at one point, or at least thoroughly damp.  At this point it's also possible to see that the male's neck is thoroughly abraded -- he appears to have been strangled to death.  The woman is lying facedown in a patch of dried blood.

Heinrich sees faint, lingering traces of magic near the doorway. It might provide a clue as to how the assailant entered.

Harry turns an involuntary snort of laughter into a cough.  "The priest ... ?  No, ma'am.  I would wager that Father Mackavoy did not determine how they died.  I would wager quite heavily on that, in fact."

He shakes his head slightly at the next question.  "Well, in this instance, the murderer only got Syndicate folks, that's true.  But he started off with a bar that belonged to the Crew.  When it happened, there were four sailors and a mop-boy that had nothing to do with any shady dealings, but they ended up just as dead as the pair of Crew boys that the murderer was probably after.  And since then, there have been wives and family that have gotten in the way, too.  And maybe a couple of fisherman ... but I suspect that one was just due to drink."
​




*. . . . Blind Harry . . . .
*
[sblock=OOC for Heirich]Spellcraft if you want to try understanding the trace magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2014)

Systole said:


> Heinrich sees faint, lingering traces of magic near the doorway. It might provide a clue as to how the assailant entered.
> [sblock=OOC for Heirich]Spellcraft if you want to try understanding the trace magic.[/sblock]




"Verry interestinc" Says Heinrich as he loos intensely at the doorway.

"Vee haf magic use here." 

Spellcraft check: 1d20+18=37


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien glanced around and nodded as Heinrich mentioned magic. She was able to cast a few spells herself and was going to be able to cast more now that she learned to blend her arcane arts with her archery.

"Oh, aye. Check for magical auras."

"Without any other explanation, magical means of entry would be the logical explanation. Spells to turn one gaseous or into a cockroach would allow the villain to gain access and then he or she only need wait until they could commit the murders. Afterwards, they slip out again the same way."

"Anyone see the weapon used to kill the woman? I presume the pool of blood is from her."

She turned back to Harry and asked, "The incident in Crew Bar where the innocents were killed. What else do you know about that one? How long ago was it?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Not sure about undead," Eanos answers Tyrien, rubbing his nose to rid it of an odor he can't escape, [color=c6666]"But something here--or that was here--was dead a lot longer than these two. 

"Not sure if it's the same something, but there's an awful lot of seawater smell about, as well. But we left the water back thataway, yes?"[/color]

He picks up the dampened books and uses them to make his point. 

"Accountants like reading in the tub that isn't even in this room, do they?" he says with a  frown. 

The inquisitor shakes his head, muttering a soft prayer repeatedly as he susses over the scents he has discovered, his eyes glazing over a few times as he takes a slow survey of the room and its inhabitants, as well, using whatever otherworldly sight Issolatha grants the woodsy man. 

Then Harry's answer about the priest perks his interest. 

"Incompetent, or something else gone wrong with this Mackavoy?" Eanos asks. [cc6666]"Don't seem like a heavy better to me, Harry, so must be some good odds."[/color]

[sblock=ooc]Not sure he has enough to go on, but a handful of Know checks (with guidance, which is the whispered prayer above) to see if the long-dead smell + seawater kicks up anything in his memory. Also, I suppose he can check for undead-ness in the corspes, but I think the Gentle Repose stops that, though I could be remembering that wrong: Know: Arcane, Dungeon, Nature, Planes, Religion, each with Guidance (smell, undead) (1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=17)

Also, at Tyrien's suggestion, he'll cycle through his Detect alignments and scan the room for auras: Evil and Chaos first, then good and law just for thoroughness. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects). 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 28, 2014)

Heinrich is easily able to identify the spell as a short-range teleportation spell, generally called 'Dimension Door' by most practitioners of the art.  Locked room mysteries are significantly less mysterious when a user of arcane magic is in the picture.  Aside from some poorly enchanted armor on the bodyguard and a circlet of intelligence on the accountant, there is also some lingering enchantment magic on the woman, and traces of necromancy on both corpses.

There doesn't seem to be any sign of the weapon used to kill the woman.  The bodyguard does have a longsword and a dagger, but both are still sheathed.  

Blind Harry thinks for a minute.  "Let's see ... the first attack was about five weeks ago, I think.  Because there was about a week and a half of ... misunderstandings between the Crew and the Syndicate at first.  Then they figured out it was someone else and they tried working together for about another week and a half.  Then they sent Mr. Rahor and Miss Sweet to Venza, and that was about two weeks ago.  That adds up to ... yes, five weeks.  Give or take."

You are indeed several blocks away from the docks and a few dozen feet above sea level.  The sea water didn't get here by itself.

The corpses have a definite taint of evil to them.  They're not undead yet, but rather in an in-between state, much like a person who has been drained by a vampire, but who has not yet risen as one (although there's nothing that indicates it was a vampire in this case).  It seems likely that the taint would have been enough to interrupt the delicate workings of a deadspeaking spell, however.  And it also seems likely that the priest's preservation spell would have temporarily paused the transformation.  

Blind Harry hesitates when asked about the priest. "Oh, I wouldn't say that, sir.  He's a deeply religious man.  And a ... connoisseur of fine wines, as well.  Wines of all sorts, actually ... not just the fine ones," he answers carefully.  Reading between the lines, it's rather clear that Harry's opinion of the priest is that he's a drunk and a fool, but as someone whose livelihood depends on not making enemies, he doesn't want to say it outright.  His earlier frank words regarding the priest seem to have been an error on his part.
​




*. . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Understood," Eanos says to Blind Harry as the nature of his opinion on the priest becomes clearer. "We'll know what gifts to bring the temple when we visit, yes?" he says easily, trying to make clear in his tone that he has no intention of using Harry's slip against him.

He says no more, then, as he moves to directly examining the bodies, until his vision shifts, and the human chosen of the Halfling goddess frowns and stands.

"Good instincts, Tyrien," he says to the female archer. "Think the dead I smelled was undead after all. And these two are somewhere ... in between. Not a vampire that I can tell, but maybe something like it. When the searching's done, these'll need burning, yes?

"But if we're the first to notice in five full weeks ... " the frown deepens. "Harry," he asks, his tone full of carefully controlled concern. "where d'you expect we'd find the FIRST bodies from this little spree?"

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects). 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2014)

Systole said:


> Heinrich is easily able to identify the spell as a short-range teleportation spell, generally called 'Dimension Door' by most practitioners of the art.  Locked room mysteries are significantly less mysterious when a user of arcane magic is in the picture.  Aside from some poorly enchanted armor on the bodyguard and a circlet of intelligence on the accountant, there is also some lingering enchantment magic on the woman, and traces of necromancy on both corpses.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any sign of the weapon used to kill the woman.  The bodyguard does have a longsword and a dagger, but both are still sheathed.




"Ist magic breach, dimension door ist called. Just vaht I vood use. . . . . . das body guard has minor enchantment on armor . . . . . Accountant has circlet to enhance intelligence, and . . . . . .ACH! Ick!!! Ja, necromancy magic on both corpses Ist not goot at all."

Heinrich has never put credence in acts of superstition, only the pure science of the arcane.

After discovering the trace of necromantic magic, tho, he hand gestures a sign of warding, a look showing a bit of actual fear in his eyes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien frowned as the more knowledgeable red-headed men revealed very unsettling news.

“With teleportation and the taint of necromancy already in evidence, I am not sure we need to really speak to the men who broke in now. Not sure the priest will know more either, but we should still ask him.”

“If you take arcane teleportation, necromancy, and sea water together, what do you get?”

“Methinks, a sea witch.”

She turned back to Blind Harry and asked, “Did you not just mention such a person? Can you tell us more about her and where she can be found?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 29, 2014)

Harry tries to follow the conversation about undead and the intricacies of spells, but frankly it's over his head.  "The other bodies would be up at the cemetery on Gurry Hill, just a short walk out of town.  Nom Raskey does the coffin-making, grave-digging, and general caretaking of the place, and his shack is up there as well, if you'd like to speak to him.  He's a bit .... he's not a particularly fast thinker, if you catch my meaning, sir."

He frowns at Tyrien, pondering the possibility that the sea witch might be behind the attacks.  "Lady Enosi?  I ... I suppose she might know those magics, miss, but I've never known her to care a whit about the town one way or the other.   I know she sells certain kinds of, uh, 'remedies' on occasion, but it's usually only the fishermen and their wives that go to her.  And she's a day away by boat, and I'm fairly sure there was an attack right about the same time that the Syndicate gents were inquiring about the possibility of her doing the deadspeaking.  The scheduling seems a bit tight to me, but then again, I'm not privy to the ways of sea witchery."







*. . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Sea witch might be worth talking to, but you said it's a day's ride, yes? More concerned with what might have gone on if they didn't burn or bless the other bodies ... " Eanos trails off, giving Heinrich and Tyrien loaded stares. 

"City isn't swimming in undead, so if they're turning, it's to something controllable, or they're not making it out of the caskets. Think we need to head to the hill from here. Want to see what we're dealing with before nightfall if we can. Fighting undead at night is a pain, yes?"

The inquisitor checks the bodies for any other stray evidence, collecting their magical gear as part of the process. 

"Figure the Syndicate either wants this back, or has another accountant ready to write these off as part of our pay," he says of the items. "Either way, no reason to burn good magic. 

"The bodies, though: you see them move, you burn them to ash, yes? And I don't care who doesn't like cross-talk with the Crew, you send word of the same warning to the other crime scene." These last warnings and commands he delivers to the guards, his gaze cold as he makes clear the threat wandering undead might pose. 

[sblock=ooc]I didn't recall if I said Eanos actually checked the bodies or not, but since he's wanting them burned, figured it was now or never.

As he said, Eanos wants to find out if the older bodies are still interred, or if they've turned and run off without the slow-witted cemetery attendant knowing. Best to find out if the killer's building an army sooner rather than later.  

Not sure if Eanos needs to make any social rolls to pass along the commands to the guards. Since they're part of the investigation, I figured his empowerment from the Syndicate / Crew would cover it, but he has +12 Diplomacy / +16 Intimidate if necessary.

I'm not sure if the items are intended as loot or not, but again, made sense to pull it off the bodies, even if we're just handing it to the guards for keeping / returning.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects). 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2014)

"Ja Eanos, Cematary is best. Also goot to see das bodies when there, to make sure they get burned. I can burn these here now, if you think ist goot"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien shrugged and did not argue, "Twas only an idea. In truth, if it were a sea witch responsible I would know it not."

"I suppose we can burn the bodies, but why not just use holy water if we are worried about undeath..."

"Here, let me try this."

She removed a flask of sanctified water blessed by one of the good gods and unstopped it. She carefully tipped it to poor only a drop onto each of the corpses to see if there was any affect.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2014)

1d20+16=22

Heinrich watches the water, and at the same time he pieces together as much information as he has available


----------



## Systole (Feb 1, 2014)

The guards look at each other and then nod.  "Burned.  Sure, we'll let our people know."

Harry frowns.  "Undead, sir?  Nom hasn't mentioned having any problem along those lines.  But then again, he isn't the most talkative sort.  And if you'll hold a moment, I'll tell the Crew."  Putting his fingers to his lips, he whistles loudly.  A moment later, a street urchin comes scuttling out of a side alley, his feet silent on the cobbles.  Harry smirks.  "You'll have to do better than that to sneak up on old Blind Harry, Jobe.  Go run and tell Mr. King that the investigators say he should burn the bodies if they start to twitch."  The boy nods and runs off.   

There's no hiss or smell of burning flesh as the holy water touches the corpses, but with second sight, it's easy to see the taint of evil and necromancy retreat a bit from the point of contact.  A full vial would probably be enough to cleanse each corpse completely.






*. . . . Blind Harry . . . .
*[sblock]The goodies are studded leather +1 and a circlet of intellect +2.  They were intended mostly window dressing.  If you can make use of them, then by all means take them, but they're vendor trash otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2014)

"Das Holy Vaater ist goot, one vial to a body vill do trick." Heinrich's inner sight reveals how the necromantic lines of force diminish. It is easily apperennt there is relief on the young wizard.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien did not have a problem with ceremoniously cremating the dead, but after Heirich confirmed that holy water would sanctify the corpses, she was relieved, “Oh, that is good news.”

Since they were taking the magical items with, she made mention to her companions softly, “I don’t mind using that headband for now. I don’t need it, but it is better around my brow than sitting in a haversack. Unless you want to wear it, Eanos?”

With those issues settled, Tyrien was ready to move along from the house. They had learned a fair amount, but they had not enough to make significant progress yet.

“Well, let’s continue on then.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos' tension fades slightly as Heinrich confirms the methods for removing the necromantic power.

"Little more expensive, but much less messy, yes?" Eanos says of cleansing the bodies via holy water. He turns to the guards. "Grab yourself some holy water if you don't want the stink of burned corpses. Don't really care which you use, so long as I don't see these two up and walking about later, yes?"

The inquisitor nods as Tyrien asks after the headband. "Work on instinct more than book learning, so you're welcome to it," he says. He has no use for the armor, as his own breastplate offers better protection, so he leaves that with the guards. 

"Hill next. Hopefully s'just me worrying too much, but I'll feel better once I've talked to Nom and seen the graves."

To Tyrien, he adds, "Keep the holy water handy, yes?"

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects). 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope vee von't  neet more holy vaater fur more corpses later.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien put the holy water away and said, “I ahve only three flasks. But I should not need to deal with these corpses. They can get the priest to give them some blessed water and take care of them while we continue our investigation, yes?”

She put on the headband underneath her jingasa, “Okay, then. I will wear it but I am nto sure I feel any smarter for it.”

She followed along beside Eanos as they headed to the hill.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2014)

"Ja, I concur, get priest of theirs here to bless vaater. Come, we go." Heinrich contemplates his inventory of abilities to possibly use in the case of needing to destroy rising undead at the graveyard. He nods and grunts to him self as he comes to the conclusion that the fire jet would be the best choice.


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Are we all waiting on each other? I think the group seems to have collectively decided that they're letting our employers burn or holy water at their discretion (and on their dime), and we're heading to the Hill to check for other undeadliness, yes? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]You're waiting on me -- sorry.  I didn't have a chance to update Tuesday or Wednesday.  Should be later today.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2014)

Systole said:


> [sblock=OOC]You're waiting on me -- sorry.  I didn't have a chance to update Tuesday or Wednesday.  Should be later today.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


remember, real life before games!


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2014)

Harry nods.  "Well then, I suppose we're burning daylight."  He chuckles.  "Not that it matters to me, of course.  Aside from finding that I prefer the warmth of the day more and more as I get older."

The old beggar leads you through the twisting alleyways of Gandling -- the entire town appears to have been thrown together haphazardly and without any sort of order, and beyond the docks, there's not really much that qualifies as a main street.  While he leads you toward the cemetery, the old man relates an amusing story of a time when three sailors had gotten into an argument over the patronage of a local courtesan, but were all too drunk to stand, let alone fight.  "So by that time, quite a crowd had gathered, and the oddsmakers were taking any kind of bet you could imagine.  Most popular was who would land the first punch.  And mind you, this is when fight (as it were) had been going on for nigh-on fifteen min..."  The old man suddenly stops and looks upward with a concerned expression.  "Is someone there?"  

A moment later, a javelin thuds into the meat of the old man's leg, and he cries out in pain and falls to the ground.  Around you, dark shapes move out of the alleyways and onto the edges of the rooftops.  Alerted by Harry, Eanos is already moving.

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Information]Harry takes a javelin to the leg from Highwayman #2.  He is out of the fight.  That is H2's action for the surprise round - I just wanted to take care of that first.

Eanos makes his Perception roll and can act in the surprise round.  The party wins initiative.

Ignore the S and D notations on the map.  I have no idea what they are supposed to be.

Initiative:
Eanos (surprise round)
Highwayman 1, 3, and Boss (surprise round)


Party Stats:

```
Heinrich:   11/11 HP remaining
Tyrien:     08/08 HP remaining
Eanos:      13/13 HP remaining

Spells Cast:
Heinrich:   
Tyrien:     
Eanos:     

Abilities Used:
Heinrich:   
Tyrien:      
Eanos:     

Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Highwayman 1 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Uninjured (0 damage), javelin in hand
Highwayman 2 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Uninjured (0 damage), armored gauntlets
Highwayman 3 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Uninjured (0 damage), javelin in hand
Highwayman Boss (AC19/14Touch/15FF): Uninjured (0 damage), longbow in hand, high ground, partial cover
```
[/sblock]









*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Highwayman . . .

*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2014)

initiative:
1d20+2=5









*OOC:*


 I am guessing Harry saw the highwayman to the east of Heinrich on the roof







The wizard turns his gaze in the direction of where the javalin came from. He then opens his mouth and seems to scream, though it seems no sound is heard at all . . . . 



Spoiler



AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!



Action Cast silent scream
4d6=11

fort save [evocation school/sonic damage][dc 18] = 1/2 damage and negates daze

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; 14 [w/ shield spell]; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
            pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

The inquisitor whispers something under his breath as Harry's pause alerts him. The wind swirling about him seems to whisper in response as Eanos' arrow flies even as Harry cries out. It lands with a solid, painful thunk in the shoulder of the dark figure directly in front of Eanos.

"Fools and cowards attack a blind man," he growls. "Show you the secrets of pain for that, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Can Eanos tell if all the attackers are human, or what races they appear to be? I wasn't sure if the 'dark shapes' stuff was atmosphere or if their features are genuinely too obscure to tell. Went with Judgement over Bane until Eanos can be sure.  

Also, not sure if the HP for our characters in your stats are shorthand, or if something else is going on, but wanted to check. 

*Suprise Round Actions*: 

*Swift*: Invoke Judgements: Justice (+2 attack) & Destruction (+2 damage)
*Standard*: Bow attack w/ Deadly Aim, Justice & Destruction Judgements, PBS vs. H3: 1d20+14;1d8+9

Bow attack w/ Deadly Aim, Justice & Destruction Judgements, PBS vs. H3 (1d20+14=24, 1d8+9=10)

Hit for 10 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects), Justice (+2 attack) & Destruction (+2 damage) Judgements. 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 30/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 7, 2014)

The ruffian on the rooftop calls down.  "It's just business, guv.  No need to call names."  He fires an arrow that strikes Heinrich in the shoulder.  "If you stay still, we'll make it quick for you."  The others throw their javelins and start closing with the party.  Unfortunately for them, the javelins skitter off Tyrien's and Eanos' armor.

Now that the figures are moving closer, Eanos can identify them as humans -- living humans, to be precise.

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Information]Boss hits Heinrich for 14.  1 and 3 miss by very narrow margins.  The guys on the ground also step forward.

HP was off because I copypasted from PM's adventure and forgot to fix the HP totals.

The party is up.
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] Heinrich could not act in the surprise round.  I will use that for his first round standard action.  You also have a move action if you wish to use it.

Initiative:
Party
Highwaymen


Party Stats:

```
Heinrich:   24/38 HP remaining
Tyrien:     64/64 HP remaining
Eanos:      61/61 HP remaining

Spells Cast:
Heinrich:   
Tyrien:     
Eanos:     

Abilities Used:
Heinrich:   
Tyrien:      
Eanos:     

Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Highwayman 1 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Uninjured (0 damage), armored gauntlets
Highwayman 2 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Slighty injured (10 damage), armored gauntlets
Highwayman 3 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Uninjured (0 damage), armored gauntlets
Highwayman Boss (AC19/14Touch/15FF): Uninjured (0 damage), longbow in hand, high ground, partial cover
```
[/sblock]








*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Highwayman . . .*


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Heinrich! Find cover for you and Harry," the inquisitor calls out as an arrow sinks deep into the caster. He whispers another prayer and his bow flares briefly with light.

"We're under contract and protection from The Crew _and_ The Syndicate," Eanos calls out to the man on the rooftop. "So who's business you doing that lets you hurt us, hmm?" 

A barrage of arrows flies at the highwaymen already sporting Eanos' arrow. While one flies wide, and a second skids off the armor at his shoulder, the third sinks deeply into his gut. 

"Unless your business is dying messy?" 

[sblock=ooc]Swift: Bane (humans) on Bow: +2 attack, +2d6 damage
Move & Standard: Full attack vs. H3

Okay, there's kind of a crazy amount of modifiers on Eanos' attack now, eek. I'll break them down so I can sanity check myself: 

Rapid Shot (-2) Justice (+2) PBS (+1) Bane (+2) Deadly Aim (-2)  

Full Attack (+13/+13/+8) vs. H3 w/ Rapid Shot(-2) Justice (+2) PBS (+1) Bane (+2) Deadly Aim (-2);Damage w/ PBS, Deadly Aim, Destruction;Bane damage (1d20+14=30, 1d8+9=14, 2d6=8, 1d20+14=15, 1d8+9=17, 2d6=5, 1d20+9=17, 1d8+9=10, 2d6=6)

Darnit. One hit. Blech. 22 damage is probably better than I usually manage with my characters, at least.  

FYI, if Harry is hit again with any attacks, Eanos will burn a use of Determination to force a reroll on the attack (Free action). [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects), Justice (+2 attack) & Destruction (+2 damage) Judgements, Bane (human)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 27/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 7/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2014)

"Ha!" then "erungh" as the arrow finds the wizard unawares. he places his hand on Blind Harry and says, Dis vay Mein man.

move to get to harry after casting silent scream

[intention: get blind harry to the accounting office they just exited, cast . . . . silent scream at this time]

http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/52f5584f3b8dd 

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; 14 [w/ shield spell]; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
            pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





 Tyrien is not surprised very often with her vision. Taking a javelin in her armor before she could even bring her bow to bear was not a very comforting experience and she resolved to try and not let that happen again. She took a step back to get a better angle on the one one the roof.

"You boyos are really in over your heads."

In a blink of an eye, arrows are appearing in her bow and it thrums from the quick shooting. She send 3 arrows up at the man on the roof and her last one at the lone highway man down the street. All of her arrows found their mark, but she could not tell how effective the three were at the man up above.

Updated Map
[sblock=Crunch]5ft step, updated map
Full Attack: 1st 2 Arrows (MS, RS, DA) at Boss (1d20+14=33,  2d8+20=30), 1st Attack Critical Confirm (1d20+14=19,  2d8+20=35)
2nd Attack (RS, DA) at Boss (1d20+14=22,  1d8+10=12)
Total on Boss is 30 dmg unless the 5ft step reduced the cover from the angle of the roof. Otherwise it is 77dmg
3rd Attack (DA) at High 1 (1d20+9=20,  1d8+10=17)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 10, 2014)

The man on the rooftop laughs at Eanos.  "We're doing our own work, guv!  When whoever it is gets finished killing the Crew and the Syndicate, the Black Blades'll be able to -- _*OOF!"*_  His proclamation is punctuated by an arrow that rips a nasty gash above his ear, missing his eye by inches.  Bloodied, he glares down at Tyrien.  "You want it messy then?  We can accommodate."   He fires a trio of arrows back, but all of them go wide.

However, the distraction is enough for the northernmost bandit to charge into the fray, and his longspear scores a blow against the warrior maiden.  The other two mercenaries draw their weapons and close with Eanos.  A morningstar slams into his stomach.

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Information]Boss still has partial cover.  He's going to have partial cover unless you move probably 20-30 feet out from where you are.  

H2 saves vs. Heinrich's scream (barely).  Boss misses with full attack on Tyrien.  H1 draws longspear and hits with charge attack on Tyrien for 15.  Note that his longspear threatens 10'.  H2 and H3 move while drawing weapons and attack Eanos.  H2 misses, H3 hits for 18.

Initiative:
Party
Highwaymen


Party Stats:

```
Heinrich:   24/38 HP remaining
Tyrien:     49/64 HP remaining
Eanos:      43/61 HP remaining

Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Highwayman 1 (AC18/10Touch/18FF) [-2 AC charge]: Moderately injured (17 damage), longspear in hand, charging
Highwayman 2 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Moderately injured (15 damage), flail in hand
Highwayman 3 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Moderately injured  (22 damage), halberd in hand
Highwayman Boss (AC19/14Touch/15FF): Severely injured (30 damage), longbow in hand, high ground, partial cover
```
[/sblock]








*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Highwayman . . .*


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Crowding ain't nice," Eanos says, grunting in pain as the morningstar hits home. He stumbles back a step to give himself room, then lets loose another volley of arrows. Two of them find homes, ripping open highwayman guts as the third arrow hits at a bad angle and bounces off the armor of its intended target.

"Nice pig sticker, little man," Eanos calls to the spearman threatening Tyrien. There seems to be a second voice speaking with him, a hushed whisper which lulls the man slightly as Eanos adds, "Looks pretty heavy though, yes? Must be hard to move too quick with it."

He gives the slightest smile to Tyrien, saying, "You're too fast for him now, girl. Teach him not to stand in front of an archer, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]5-foot step horizontally / east (leaves Heinrich a 5' option that way, as well). 

Full Attack as before:

Full Attack 1st arrow (+13) vs. H3 w/ Rapid Shot(-2) Justice (+2) PBS (+1) Bane (+2) Deadly Aim (-2);Damage w/ PBS, Deadly Aim, Destruction;Bane damage (1d20+14=22, 1d8+9=15, 2d6=4)

Attack 1 hits for 19 damage. Not sure if that's enough to drop H3. If it is, the next attack is for his buddy, H2. If not, stick with H3.

Full Attack 2nd arrow (+13) vs. H3 (H2 if H3 fell) w/ Rapid Shot(-2) Justice (+2) PBS (+1) Bane (+2) Deadly Aim (-2);Damage w/ PBS, Deadly Aim, Destruction;Bane damage (1d20+14=29, 1d8+9=17, 2d6=8)

Attack 2 hits for 25 damage. I'm going to assume at this point that H3 is down for sure. 

Full Attack 3rd arrow (+8) vs. H3 w/ Rapid Shot(-2) Justice (+2) PBS (+1) Bane (+2) Deadly Aim (-2);Damage w/ PBS, Deadly Aim, Destruction;Bane damage (1d20+9=17, 1d8+9=14, 2d6=6)

Miss. 

Forgot to roll my arrow recovery last round, so I just did three this go 'round to cover all the misses:

Missed arrows destroyed? (Arrows destroyed on 51-100) (1d100=47, 1d100=100, 1d100=68)

Two smooshed, one recoverable.

Swift Action: Cast Litany of Sloth on H1. He can't take AoO this round. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 43
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects), Justice (+2 attack) & Destruction (+2 damage) Judgements, Bane (human)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 25/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (3/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 10, 2014)

*GM:*  Confirming that Highwayman 2 is down.  It did take both arrows.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2014)

"Come vith me Harry!" Heinrich takes Blind Harry by the arm, points his hand with the other, "Magisches Geschoss!* " he yells.
*german for magic missile
5d4+5 magic missile on Highwayman 3: 5d4+5=15 (what is with all these stinkin' 1's?)

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; 14 [w/ shield spell]; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
            pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1: --            Magic Missile--

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]

Re: Ditzie . . . . . not sure which building is the one we were in, so when I get that I will move H. and Harry there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien gritted her teeth through the pain from the scoring of the spearhead. It was not a bad wound, but it bled some and was painful nonetheless.

It did not stop her from nocking more arrows though and she stepped closer to the spearman to be inside his reach. “I will deal with you in a moment.”

She sent another volley of arrows up to the bandit archer up above but all three arrows missed.

Then she knocked a blunt arrow and tried to only knock out the thug right next to her.

Updated Map For Tyrien & Eanos
[sblock=Crunch]5ft step, updated map
Full Attack: 1st 2 Arrows (MS, RS, DA) at Boss (1d20+14=18, 2d8+20=32)
2nd Attack (RS, DA) at Boss (1d20+14=15, 1d8+10=15)
Total on Boss is 0 dmg
3rd Attack (DA, Blunt) at High 1 (1d20+5=22, 1d8+10=12) - Non-Lethal[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 43
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 11, 2014)

[sblock=GM]Need some clarifications before update.

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] You're several blocks from the crime scene.  Now that Harry is down, the attackers seem to be focused on the party -- they just wanted to make sure Harry couldn't run.  Also, casting in the square that you're in will provoke an AoO.

 [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] According to the SRD, only melee weapons can be used to deal NL damage.  Also, NL and lethal damage don't stack, so it's going to extend the fight considerably to bring him all the way down to unconscious.  Would you prefer no damage or lethal damage from your third arrow?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I'm not PM, but since I think he can only post mornings and I think I know at least one of the answers, I'll chime in:



Systole said:


> [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] According to the SRD, only melee weapons can be used to deal NL damage.




It's a special quality of blunt arrows that they can be used for nonlethal as if with a melee weapon (since they're not pointy, I assume). The core combat rules don't appear to have been updated since that equipment was introduced in the APG, I guess under the "specific trumps general" idea, though the sprawl does make it harder to find these sorts of things, so it would be nice if they amended...



> Also, NL and lethal damage don't stack, so it's going to extend the fight considerably to bring him all the way down to unconscious.




They're tracked separately, but the rules for falling unconscious from NL look like lowered HP make it easier, unless I'm reading it wrong. from This section:



> when your nonlethal damage equals your current hit points, you're staggered [...] and when it exceeds your current hit points, you fall unconscious.




It probably still complicates things insofar as it's harder to hit when you're trying to knock out, but I think the "make him fall to the ground" time from lethal / non-lethal damage combinations should be roughly the same as taking a single track? I don't use NL a lot, though, so if I'm misreading, my apologies for muddying things.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 11, 2014)

[sblock=GM]You're correct on both counts, jk.  I did not know that about blunt arrows, and I misread the NL section.  (For the record, that was how I thought NL damage worked, but when I was trying to read up on blunt arrows, I got confused by 'total' and 'current.'  Taking new meds and am a bit woozy and headachy.)  PM's actions stand, but I still need to know if Heinrich wants to take the AoO or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2014)

Systole said:


> [sblock=GM]Need some clarifications before update.
> 
> @_*Scott DeWar*_  You're several blocks from the crime scene.  Now that Harry is down, the attackers seem to be focused on the party -- they just wanted to make sure Harry couldn't run.  Also, casting in the square that you're in will provoke an AoO.












*OOC:*


rats!







Clerifications: With harry down and the highwaymen who called themselves the Blackblades focusing on the party, He would cast defensively. it is a first level spell so the dc is concentration: 15+2*level (17)
roll is auto success with +19 modifier
[sblock=math]
Int mod: +6
level: +9
Feat [combat casting]: +4
total bonus: +19 = auto success
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Note]







			
				Jkason said:
			
		

> When your nonlethal damage equals your current hit points, you're staggered [...] and when it exceeds your current hit points, you fall unconscious. It probably still complicates things insofar as it's harder to hit when you're trying to knock out, but I think the "make him fall to the ground" time from lethal / non-lethal damage combinations should be roughly the same as taking a single track? I don't use NL a lot, though, so if I'm misreading, my apologies for muddying things.



  It is not that bad, actually. Just add them together and not there is NL damage. The only real difference is getting staggered 0HP. With NL you are limited to single action, but you can still attack without taking an additional point of damage and falling unconscious.  Also once negative HP with NL, you don’t keep bleeding out until you actual damage exceeded your total HP.

  … okay maybe it is not that easy either. 

  I am tempted to do the same thing against the leader for interrogation purposes, since I am not sure a flunky is enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2014)

Eanos' arrows perforate the chest of one of the attackers, and he falls to the ground, burbling blood.  Another staggers under the dual assasult of Heinrich's spell and Tyrien's arrow.  The man's eyes cross, but he staggers to spear range and stabs at Tyrien.  Half-concussed, his attacks do little more than skitter across her armor.  The man on the rooftop has slightly more success with his bowshots, and an arrow scores across her hip.  Meanwhile, the thug next to Eanos hits him in the ribs again with a glancing blow.

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Information]Eanos drops Highwayman 2.  Highwayman 1 misses Tyrien.  Highwayman 3 hits Eanos for 10.  Boss hits Tyrien for 8.  

The next successful attack on Highwayman 3 will almost certainly drop him.

Initiative:
Party
Highwaymen


Party Stats:

```
Heinrich:   24/38 HP remaining
Tyrien:     41/64 HP remaining
Eanos:      33/61 HP remaining

Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Highwayman 1 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Moderately injured (17 damage), longspear in hand
[s]Highwayman 2 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Dying (59 damage)[/s]
Highwayman 3 (AC18/10Touch/18FF): Severely injured/near collapse (37 damage + 12 NL), halberd in hand
Highwayman Boss (AC19/14Touch/15FF): Severely injured (30 damage), longbow in hand, high ground, partial cover
```
[/sblock]









*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Highwayman . . .*


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Looks like I'm stuck, yes?" Eanos says as he sees the spearman has moved in a way that ostensibly blocks his options for firing without drawing a threat. 

He winks at the closer Highwayman and whispers, "But I know something you don't know." With a woosh of air, the archer disappears, only to blink back into existance on the far side of the man he dropped in a bloody pool.

"Don't need to walk to get where I'm going," he finishes with a grin. Taking his cue from Tyrien, Eanos snags a blunt arrow from his enchanted quiver, loosing it at the surprised highwayman. He bites his lip as he sees the arc of the shot, but even as he does so, an unnatural gust of wind seems to right the shot, which bounces solidly off his target's temple. 

"Only one left down here, boyo!" Eanos calls to the man threatening Tyrien with his reach. "Awful burden, that." Again, a second, whispering voice seems carried with the inquisitor's words, and the lance man finds his reactions impaired. 

UPDATED MAP

[sblock=ooc]
*Move*: Dimensional Hop 15' (doesn't provoke)
*Standard*: Nonlethal attack H3 (or whoever's on the verge of falling over) with blunt arrow: +13 w/ Justice (+2), PBS (+1), Nonlethal (-4); NL damage with Destruction (+2), PBS (+1)

Nonlethal attack H3 (or whoever's on the verge of falling over) with blunt arrow: +13 w/ Justice (+2), PBS (+1), Nonlethal (-4); NL damage with Destruction (+2), PBS (+1) (1d20+12=17, 1d8+5=6)

Oh, for the love of ... Screw it. Eanos is burning a Determination to re-roll.

Determination re-roll: Nonlethal attack H3 (or whoever's on the verge of falling over) with blunt arrow: +13 w/ Justice (+2), PBS (+1), Nonlethal (-4); NL damage with Destruction (+2), PBS (+1) (1d20+12=17, 1d8+5=6) (1d20+12=27, 1d8+5=7)

That's better. 7 more Nonlethal damage. Our wobbly Highwayman should be taking a nap now. 

*Swift*: Litany of Sloth on H1 (lance highway guy). No AoO for him again this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 43
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects), Justice (+2 attack) & Destruction (+2 damage) Judgements, Bane (human)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 25/31 
Blunt Arrows: 19/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=confusion]
Now its my turn for needing clarity: ai see you list of Highwaymen has #2 down, but ditzie shows that one up and # 3 down. 
So I guess I need to know so I can determine if there is any casting defensively or not.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien ignored the second wound, not letting it affect her aim, "Very nice, Eanos. I had not known you can do that. We have a prisoner if we need one to interrogate now, so there is no reason to go easy on the rest."

She nocked two arrows at once and stepped in close to the spearman again to be inside his reach. She put both into his face at point blank range, the fletching sticking out from his eye sockets as the heads protruded from the back of his skull. He was dead before his fell to the street.

Her next two arrows flew up at the man on the roof, one getting him as well.

Updated Map For Tyrien & Eanos
[sblock=Crunch]5ft step, updated map
Full Attack: 1st 2 Arrows (MS, RS, DA) at Highwayman 1 (1d20+14=34, 2d8+20=35), Crit Confirm (MS, RS, DA) at Highwayman 1 (1d20+14=27, 2d8+20=34) = Total 69 KIA
2nd Attack (RS, DA) at Boss (1d20+14=32, 1d8+10=12)
3rd Attack (DA) at Boss (1d20+9=15, 1d8+10=16)
Total on Boss is 12 dmg[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 41
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] [sblock=Scott DeWar]







> Now its my turn for needing clarity: ai see you list of Highwaymen has #2 down, but ditzie shows that one up and # 3 down.
> So I guess I need to know so I can determine if there is any casting defensively or not.



After Eanos’s actions, both of them are down. Also, Tyrien just killed the remaining Highwayman with a critical.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 14, 2014)

[sblock=GM]







Scott DeWar said:


> Now its my turn for needing clarity: ai see you list of Highwaymen has #2 down, but ditzie shows that one up and # 3 down.
> So I guess I need to know so I can determine if there is any casting defensively or not.




Sorry, the tags on the different guys got messed up.  Two of the bandits are dead, one is unconscious, and the boss is still alive.  You do not need to cast defensively.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2014)

Systole said:


> [sblock=GM]
> 
> Sorry, the tags on the different guys got messed up.  Two of the bandits are dead, one is unconscious, and the boss is still alive.  You do not need to cast defensively.[/sblock]




[sblock=status]
got it, highwayman boss is the only one left standing.
[/sblock]

We must not let this scabous excuse of humanity escape, Heinrich considers, "Schweben!" [translate: german for levitate]

Action: Cast level 2 spell on the boss: levitate [20 feet], to keep him from escaping.
Save: none; duration: 9 minutes
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/l/levitate


----------



## Systole (Feb 14, 2014)

[sblock=GM]Levitate has to be cast on a willing subject.  You can retcon the post if you'd like.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2014)

Systole said:


> [sblock=GM]Levitate has to be cast on a willing subject.  You can retcon the post if you'd like.[/sblock]




[sblock= open at your own risk]
@#%^ #!## #!!! !#$$ @!!* #%&(
translation:      
[/sblock]

retcon: Ye alde standby of magic missile
5d4+5=21

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; 14 [w/ shield spell]; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 15, 2014)

As the last of his compatriots falls, the leader on the rooftop turns to run and calls out, "Hah!  You'll never get m-" His declaration is cut short by one of Heinrich's magic missiles, followed by the crackling magical impacts of the remaining four.  From above comes the sound of a body collapsing, quickly followed by the sound of a body sliding downward across slate roof tiles.  A moment later, the corpse slides bonelessly off the edge and plummets the thirty feet to the cobblestones, landing headfirst with a wet splash.

Harry groans, and then says through gritted teeth, "That sounded bad for Mack, I think.  Gods, I hope so ... if you don't mind my saying."

To the side, one of the highwaymen breathes out a death rattle.  Another one moves weakly, concussed and barely alive.

[sblock=Combat Information]Combat over.  You've got one captive.  The boss is extremely dead.

I'll get XP up shortly.

Loots are: Selection of masterwork weapons (longspear, heavy flail, spiked chain, halberd), 3x masterwork half plate, 4x cloaks of resistance +1, potion of invisibility, chain shirt +1, comp longbow +1 (+1 str), ring of deflection +1.  Also some arrows, javelins, and sunrods/smokesticks etc.  I imagine most of this will be vendor trash for you guys, but if there's anything specific you want to know about or take, let me know.

Party Stats:

```
Heinrich:   24/38 HP remaining
Tyrien:     41/64 HP remaining
Eanos:      33/61 HP remaining
```
[/sblock]








*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Highwayman . . .*


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos steps toward the groaning man, picking up the arrow which bounced off clean and returning it to his quiver.

"Mack should have been a better listener," Eanos says in response to Harry. "Taking his Black Blade to the other side now, yes?" he offers by way of sympathy to the wounded guide.

The human chosen of Issolatha draws a wand from its place tucked in his belt. A few whispered words from the inquisitor and the runes along its surface flare briefly. He touches the end to his wounds until he's' satisfied what's left is manageable, then crosses to Blind Harry.

"Let's get that extra stick out from your leg, yes? Do you have healing potions or a wand? Can patch you up with mine if need be. Then you can help us ask the one we left alive why The Black Blades think it's open season, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]CLW charges on self. (1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=8)

14 HP healed to 47.

CLW charge on self. (1d8+1=8)

Another 8 for 55. I'll stick there for now.

Eanos is willing to use a charge or two on Harry if need be.

I think Tyrien's able to activate her wand without help, but if Heinrich wants Eanos to activate his, assume he does. Just go ahead and roll the healing for however many charges you're using out of his want, SDW. 

Out of the gear, the potion of invisibility is probably the only thing Eanos would ask the party to keep. He has the spell, himself, so he doesn't need to carry it, but extra invisible is never a bad thing to have on hand. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects) 
*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 25/31 
Blunt Arrows: 19/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2014)

Heinrich looks to Eanos and says, "I haf wand to use on Harry und I, if you please magister? I am not skilled in proper use, just haf in case of emergency like now."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien cast a healing spell of her own before drawing out her wand to finish dealing with her wounds. It only took two charges and the skin where the thugs' weapon had drew blood was completely repairs and unblemished. The wonders of modern medicine. She use another cantrip to clean up the residual blood.

Not caring a lick over the dead thugs, she collected some arrows to replenish her stock since Eanos and Heinrich had the blind man taken care of.

Tyrien started checking the dead ones for anything in their pockets as she asked Harry, "Since you know who these prigs were, mayhap you can tell us about them. The more we know beforehand, the better the interrogation of the one dung-head we left alive."

[sblock=Crunch]Cast Prestidigitation & CLW Spell: 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9
Use her wand: CLW Wand: 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9 & CLW Wand: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2014)

Heinrich looks to the unconscious bandit and says, " Ha, she called you a *Seits Kampf*. It fits. you are in deep _*Sheit*_ now." Then to every one, "So where to interrogate? When? Now or after where we go next?"


----------



## Systole (Feb 18, 2014)

Harry winces in pain as the arrow is removed, but takes it gamely.  He stands up with a surprised look on his face.  "Healing magics?  For me?  Thank you very kindly, sir."

He nods to Tyrien.  "This lot'd be the Black Blades.  The one that was up top was Mack Black.  The others would be Silk Pete, Boris, and Cheesewright.  The one that's still breathing sounds like Cheesewright, I think.  He's missing half an ear?"  

After you confirm that this is the case, Harry continues, "That'd be him, then.  He talked in an unflattering way about Ms. Sweet one time, and word got around to her.  Most folk consider that he got off pretty lucky, all things considered.  Anyway, these four were a small-time band of independents that the Crew and the Syndicate kept around, because sometimes it's useful for them to have ... what's the phrase?  'Plausible deniability,' I think it's called.  There's a few groups like them around.  The Syndicate and the Crew hire them out for odd jobs, so long as they don't get any big ideas about moving up in the world.  If that happens, Ms. Sweet or Mr. Rahor goes and sorts things out, as it were.  Mr. Black and the Blades didn't like the arrangement much, but it kept them in ale."






*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . *


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Totally self-serving, Harry," Eanos says, winking his thanks to Heinrich as he takes the wizard's healing wand for the task. "Any more welcome wagons, I'll need my hands free instead of carrying our guide, yes?" He gives the blind man a comeradely pat on the shoulder, then applies the wand to the nasty looking leg wound.

When Harry's back up and about, he does the same for Heinrich, then returns the wizard's wand to him and looks to make sure Tyrien needs no assistance checking the bodies. 

"Might be he just got big for his britches seeing someone poke holes in the powers that be," Eanos thinks aloud about the small crew, "'Specially if he was chomping at his overlords' bit. Hopefully Cheese brains'll give us a better idea," he finishes.

At Heinrich's question, he shakes his head. "Not dragging this one all over town if we can help it," he says, nodding to Cheesewight. "Get what we're getting out of him now, though maybe not in the middle of the street, yes?" he offers, looking toward the rooftops cautiously. "Any place close we might be able to use, Harry? If not, don't figure this one's gonna complain if we use the closest alley, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]I don't know how many charges each person wants / needs, so I'm just going to roll two for each, and if either wants more, he can roll them himself and assume Eanos administers them. If not, Heinrich just needs to deduct 4 charges.  

CLW charges for Heinrich and Harry.: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D8+1 = [1]+1 = 2
1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9


I'm an idiot, by the way. If you look for Eanos rolls, you'll find a second set of CLW rolls because I got 4 in my head and made that the bonus. Above is the re-roll with the proper bonus. Just wanted to be up front about what happened there. [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects) 
*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 25/31 
Blunt Arrows: 19/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2014)

"Vhat about down das straat where we just left?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien looked around at the three dead bodies and then at her companions. The town was run by criminals already so she hardly thought they even needed to quibble about things too much.  The nearest alley was only a few paces away and she grabbed the dead Mack by the ankle with her free hand and dragged him there.

“Right here is probably good enough for us to take whatever gear they have worth selling to compensate us for our troubles and interrogate the live one.”

“Though, after what Harry says I am of the mind we are not going to learn a whole lot more. I just don’t think they are behind the murders and even if Mack Black knew something important, he is already dead.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 19, 2014)

Harry seems to agree with Tyrien.  "It's not a particularly big deal around here, sirs and ma'am.  Word will get around to Nom and then he'll be along with the cart to take care of these gents.  Take what you want from the bodies, talk to Cheesewright if you want, and the natural order of Gandling will sort the rest out."

A groan comes from the fallen bandit.  "Where am ... oh sh--!" he says, struggling to stand and failing.  "Look, Harry will tell you, it was just business ... and it was Mack's idea, okay?"  The man's eyes are bleary and unfocused -- he seems to be dealing with a bit of a concussion.  But then, it doesn't seem like he's the keenest thinker even at the best of times.

Harry turns toward Eanos.  "It being Mack's idea, that's almost certainly the truth, sir."  He turns back to Cheesewright.  "But I took a javelin in the leg just now, and I'm inclined to take it a bit personal, Cheesewright."

"That was Boris, not me, Harry!  Look, what do you guys want to know?  I'll tell you everything I've got if you let me go afterwards, and you'll never see me again.  I swear!  I'll go ... go be a farmer ... or a shepherd ... anything!  Just please don't give me over to Sugar Sweet!"









*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . Cheesewright . . . .*


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Works for me," Eanos says as Harry and Tyrien make clear the unique social contract that seems to be in place in Gandling. He takes a cue from Tyrien and snags a few arrows to refresh his own supply. 

"Look who wants to negotiate now he's alone," Eanos says. He crosses to Cheesewight and squats in front of him, his eyes clear and cold as he stares down the man. 

"Tell us what you know, and we'll decide if it's worth keeping Sweet from having her fun, yes?" 

Here he holds up the ornate silver key that hangs from his neck, and there's the briefest change in the quality of the color in the inquisitor's eyes. "Answer careful. Mine's the Lady of Secrets, and she's taught me plenty well how to spot a liar. 

So: What, exactly, was Mack's idea? Take us out for the killer, and then what? Trust word of mouth to get Mack on the killer's good side? Seems like a wild hope to risk Sweet for. Did he have any kind of line on who was doing it? How'd he plan to avoid just being the next victim when everyone else was dead and gone? Any other of the freelance crews in on this broken-headed plan?"

[sblock=ooc]Activating Silver Tongued Haggler for the Sense Motive check. I can never remember if you can take 10 on those, but the bonus is enough I'll risk it and roll:

Sense Motive with Silver Tongue: 1D20+24 = [6]+24 = 30


Sigh. Well, it's reasonably solid. We'll try that for now, and if Eanos gets any nagging sense that things aren't quite right with our boy, he'll kick in a Discern Lies round[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects) 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 19/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2014)

As interrogation is not Heinrich's schtick, he will keep Blind harry safe by putting them both in a corner and use his own body to shield their guide from prying eyes. He will then keep an eye out for any trouble outside of the alley.

"Harry, Vhat you think. Ist cheese for brains reliable to tell truth und disappear für goot?"


----------



## Systole (Feb 19, 2014)

"To take you out for the killer ... ?" Cheesewright asks, obviously a bit confused.  "No, we don't know who the killer is, guv.  We heard there was investigators, so we were just trying to ki-- to run you off so that you couldn't figure out who was doing it.  Then the killer would keep on killing the Crew and the Syndicate until there wasn't any of them left.  Then we could take over after he was all done.  It would've been only fair.  I mean, the Blades have been here for years and years, since before the Syndicate and the Crew were two separate outfits, even.  And we've never had a chance to be nothin', on account of them always oppressin' us, Cato and King and the Don and Sugar Sweet and everybody."

At Eanos' next question, he shakes his head then gets a bit woozy.  After taking a moment to recover, he says, "There weren't no other freelancers in on this.  This was going to be the way we proved we were the best gang around, for when the Syndicate and the Crew were gone."

Harry replies to Heinrich's question.  "After pulling a stunt like this -- attacking people under the protection of the Crew and the Syndicate -- well, I don't think Mr. Cheesewright will have much of a future in Gandling if he chooses to stay.  I'd venture to say that even he can understand it'd be best for him to start running as soon as possible and then to keep running, sir."  The look of almost-pity on his face clearly adds: _Not that'd I'd give much for his chances either way._ 










*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . Cheesewright . . . .*

[sblock=Eanos]Cheesewright is telling the truth, except for the part about only 'running you off.'

And yes, the plan is _completely _stupid.  There was a reason these guys were third-string losers.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2014)

"Vhat, mein goot herr, does he mean by 'before the Syndicate and the Crew were two separate outfits' ? They vas in, *ahem* 'business', together? Daht might shed some light to who is behind attacks, ja?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien glanced at Heinrich and nodded. 

She was not concerned about what Cheesewright did after answering questions. She was not even inclined to mention the affair to their employers at all unless they asked about it. Gangling politics was a den of evil and it would likely remain so.

She asked, “Yeah, Harry. Since the Blades are finished, who else stands to gain by filling the hole left by the Syndicate or the Crew if they both get rooted out?”

“There isn’t by chance some good citizens that could be funding this vigilante, is there?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos sighs, standing. 

"Not much guile to him, other than the lousy try to make this out to be just scare tactics and not murder," Eanos says, his glare returning to the cowering, concussed highwayman on the last word. 

"Anyone have any other questions for him, ask 'em now," the inquisitor says as he turns his attention back to Cheesewight. "Not sure I'm doing you any favors, but not inclined to skewer the helpless, either. The others here say they're done asking, you go. Suggest you run far and fast, though, 'cause we all know Sweet don't tire easy when she's ready to play, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]As above. Eanos will make sure no one else has any questions for cheesy beard, then let him go, since it's clear what their bosses would do with the man, and Eanos wouldn't want to be a part of that.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects) 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 19/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 20, 2014)

"It used to be that there was La Famiglia, and Don Faizal ran everything, and King and Cato were his capos.  Then Cato killed the Don and tried to take over, like five or six years ago I think ... can't remember exactly.  The only thing was, King was too tough for Cato and he got away and took half the gang with him, so there was a ... a civil war kind of thing for a while.  But even when they was fighting each other hard-like, they was still oppressin' us.  We couldn't get nowhere.  It weren't _fair_," Cheesewright says.  "Weren't fair at _all_," he repeats.

Harry shrugs.  "That's sort of true, I suppose.  Except that some people say it was King who killed the Don, not Cato.  Not that I'm expressing an opinion one way or the other," he adds hurriedly.  "I'm simply repeating what I might have heard once or twice."

The old man considers Tyrien's question.  "Not really anyone here, I'd say.  There's the Torta brothers, but they're ... uh ... generally not highly motivated.  Same with the Riders ... the Side Sreet Gang ... no, none of them would do it.  There's some older kids with the Topsiders -- the orphans, I mean -- who might get big ideas about moving up, but usually they just join one side or the other.  If the Syndicate and the Crew both disappeared, there's really no one who could just step in, I think.  Not in Gandling, anyway.  Maybe it's someone from the outside trying a hostile takeover, ma'am?"

He scratches his head about possible vigilantes.  "Before Venzan ships started using this place as a port, Gandling used to be just a tiny little fishing village, and there's still a core of fisherman here.  I suppose they might have something to do with it, but it seems like a stretch.  They mostly keep to themselves."









*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . Cheesewright . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2014)

A look of intense consternation is on Heinrich's brow as he processes the information, almost like he is studying a new spell's formulae.

"It is not an immediate possible relevant point, but that information could pan out to something. You, Cheesewright, May never be able to run far enough or fast enough if Sugarsweet ever finds out. I haf no further questions." He stops speaking to the assailant abruptly as the gang of ruffians attacking a blind man is nothing less then cowardly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien already dismissed the thug from her mind and waved him away without even a word of encouragement.

She was too preoccupied with her current thoughts on the situation and trying to determine the motivation the killer has to only target the top criminal organizations.

“Hmmm, now might not be the best time to discuss this, but we are here in a somewhat private spot for the moment and I might forget later.”

“Harry, thank you for the information you have provided so far. But I have more questions.”

“With the two gangs running things and no one else readily available to take their place here, then there must be a third player in this game with the motive. Gangling’s business relies on trade, yes? But if it is not fishing that making the money, how are the gangs making their gold?”

“What is making the town business decent enough that so many criminals can survive leaching off of it?”

“I understand Vensan ships are reprovisioning here, but that is hardly a booming business to sell them food and water unless they have high tariffs and fees. But those cannot be too high, otherwise the ship captains would skip stopping in Gangling altogether.”

“Are there warehouses to store the trade goods until the caravans are taking them elsewhere overland?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 21, 2014)

"It's not the tarriffs, ma'am.  Everything in Gandling is designed to extract money from the ships and the crew without them noticing.  The prices for restocking goods and water are high, but the captains can depend on the supplies being here when they need them, so they pay.  The sailors on shore leave have their choice of drink, gambling, and ... uh ... ladies of negotiable virtue.  And the ships and the crews are guaranteed safe when they're here, which makes it even easier for them to spend money.  When the killer got those two sailors as collateral damage, that was pretty upsetting to everyone involved."  Harry clears his throat.  "And while the Syndicate and the Crew don't steal off the boats, exactly ... well, if someone knows the contents of a particular shipment, and then makes it back to Venza a day or two before the goods arrive ... there's certain ways to turn that in profit, if you know the deals to make.  

"And more than that, there's just a LOT of profit to make from the Jirago trade, ma'am.  There's a veritable river of gold flowing from west to east.  It's easy for the Crew and the Syndicate to dip a bucket in."

Off to the side, Cheesewright gets to his feet and begins to sidle off into the shadows.









*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . Cheesewright . . . .*

        *GM:*  While the Syndicate and the Crew are at each other's throats, none of that violence gets passed on to the sailors or the ships -- no one wants to kill the golden goose, as it were.  They're both very carefully extracting the maximum amount of money from the visitors with the minimum amount of fuss, Las Vegas-style.  And they're supplementing that with some insider trading. 

Edit for TLDR:
1. High restocking fees.
2. Sailor money.
3. Insider trading.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2014)

"Hrrmm, So maybe third player is enemy uf Venza?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien let the injured thug slip away and in fact snapped an order at him, "Just run away right now."

She watched the man take off and waited before resuming her speculation as she commented, "No need to have him overhear our words."

Once Cheesewright was gone, she continued and answered Heinrich, "Enemy of Venza? Maybe it is Venza."

"I am not so familiar with the powers that be in the City of Glass, but I can see a conglomerate of shipping companies deciding that the criminal organizations here are costing them money that they could earn for themselves."

"However if they are behind it, that doesn't help our investigation unless..."

Tyrien turned to Harry again and asked, "Is there any representatives of the ship captains or the Venzan merchant guilds here in Gangling? Mayhap a Guild House or something where they have offices or people?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

"Yeesh, it literally could be any one."Heinrich takes a moment entertaining ideas of 'purifying the street scum by fire, over and over. But he sighs and returns his concentration on the task at hand.

"We need to get moving, I think"


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos listens as he learns more about the workings of Gandling's local economy, but nods as Heinrich suggests moving.

"Tyrien's got good questions, but Heinrich's right. Might as well answer them on the way to the hill, yes?" he gestures to the path they'd been on, frowning slightly as he sees the bloody corpses in their path. Harry had already shown more than capable of filling the silence on the stroll before this; Eanos figured the man could do the same now as they moved to investigate the bodies -- or lack thereof -- at the hill.

[sblock=ooc] Tyrien's line of inquiry seems pretty thorough to me, so Eanos doesn't have much to add that I can come up with[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects) 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 19/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheesewright half-limps, half-stumbles off into the shadows.  Harry shakes his head, listening to him go.  "Don't give much for his chances at all..." he says.  "Anyway, you wanted to go visit the graveyard, and this leg of mine feels just fine.  Now where was I?  So one of the sailors managed to stand up, and took as swing at the one of the other gents.  But because he was nigh-insensible from drink, he managed to hit his own chin with his own haymaker, and he knocked himself out, which led to considerable consternation amongst the betting public ..."





Harry leads you out of Gandling and into the bluffs overlooking the town.  Eventually, the road turns to the east, and you can see the Gurry Hill Graveyard in front of you.  The graveyard is an odd place, as it seems to be two different graveyards, uncomfortably mashed together.  Many of the graves are simple and older, and bear simple inscriptions, often with fishing motifs.  Along the east side are a set of newer, more expensive and elaborate crypts which seem to date to within the last five or ten years.  It would be a reasonable guess to that Gandling's _nouveau riche_ erected these.  

A cold mist hangs over the graveyard, and there's an uncomfortable odor of decaying flesh.  Perhaps not unsurprisingly given the recent murder spree, there seems to have been a fair amount of recent foot traffic.

Sitting on one of the stones in the center of the graveyard is a grubby, heavyset man, who is presumably Nom Raskey the gravedigger.  His spade lies on the ground next to him, as you round the bend, you can see he has an inkpen and parchment, and is writing something down with a look of intense concentration.  Seeing you approach, he hurriedly puts the writing materials away and retrieves his shovel.  "What is it yer wants?" he says in a rather suspicious tone.









*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Nom Raskey . . . *


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos frowns at the gravedigger's response, though he chooses not to remark on it for now. 

"Here looking into the Syndicate and Crew murders," he says plainly. "Found worrisome magic on the latest set. Need to check the other bodies ain't wandered off, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Throwing in a roll to see if Eanos can tell if Nom is just being naturally skittish (he is in a crime-run town with a killer on the loose) or if he's purposefully hiding something important. "Important" is vague, I realize, but since Eanos is starting out by identifying that he's looking into the murders, I figured he might be able to suss from Nom's reaction if what he hid pertains to that investigation, at least?

Sense Motive (Nom hiding something important, or just naturally suspicious?). (1d20+20=32)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects) 

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 19/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2014)

Heinrich looks around to see if something looks out of place: Fresh disturbed from below like when a gopher or mole digs out; movement of anything of gnome size or larger, remembering his friend Ni to use for scale; anything ominous like a raven or something paying too much attention to the party; any thing that might fall under the purvue as being superstitious.

to know if something falls under superstitious activity:
Knowledge: arcane: +18 1d20+18=21
knowledge nature: +13 1d20+13=19

perception roll: +10 1d20+10=27

The red haired wizard remains quiet while Eanos speaks, but he keeps an ear out to the conversation.

ooc: wouldn't you know it: the lowest mod has the highest roll!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien was not really scared of graveyards, but she did not find them the slightest bit pleasant either. Having dealt with the walking dead in a crypt before, she found them stubbornly resistant to arrows. 

Since Harry had resumed talking about some other story instead of answering her questions on the way to the graveyard, she was lost in her own thoughts and speculations.

The archeress remained alert and watchful, letting the red-headed Eanos talk with the gravedigger.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 26, 2014)

*GM:*  Brief pause for [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] here as Tyrien has leveled up.  Current XP total for her is 53650 as of 26 Feb 2014.

Actual level-up happened on 12 Feb 2014, right before the end of the last combat.  As usual, I've been a bit remiss on updating the XP spreadsheet.  Sorry.

Eanos and Heinrich will probably both level or be very close at the end of the next encounter.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2014)

*OOC:*


Submitted for approval


----------



## Systole (Feb 27, 2014)

"Yer the investigators I heard about, then?  Sure, go have a look inna crypts if you like," he says darkly, starting to walk toward the nearest crypt.  "A lot of 'em are still inside." 

Eanos thinks, _Wait ... 'a lot of them' ...?  Shouldn't that be '*all* of them' ...?_ At that exact moment, Nom also seems to realize that he's said too much.  He starts running toward the crypts, yelling commands to whatever might be inside.  "Get 'em!  They're here!  Come out!  My lady, help me!  *HELP!"
*
Combat Map





* . . . Nom Raskey . . .

*[sblock=Combat Information]Party wins initiative.  Doors to the crypts are currently closed.  Headstones and grave markers provide partial cover, and count as difficult terrain if you're trying to move through them (use your judgement here).

Ignore the lettering on the map.   

Party Stats:
Heinrich.....38/38 HP remaining
Tyrien.......??/?? HP remaining
Eanos........61/61 HP remaining

Enemy Stats:
Nom Raskey (AC11/9Touch/11FF): Uninjured, shovel in hand[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos sighs.

"Turn your back on the _archers._" he says "That always works, yes?" With a whispered prayer, Eanos sends three blunt arrows flying across the small space between himself and the gravedigger. All of them hit, but one lands hard in the soft spot at the base of the digger's skull, eliciting a groan as the man falls slack.

"Guessing what we're after's in the crypt, yes?" Eanos says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]*Swift*: Judgment: Justice & Destruction (+2 to hit, +3 damage)
*Full Attack*: Nonlethal Primary attack (13 +2 Justice +1 PBS -4 nonlethal -2 Rapid); damage w/ PBS & Destruction. Nonlethal Rapid Shot attack (13 +2 Justice +1 PBS -4 nonlethal -2 Rapid); damage w/ PBS & Destruction. Nonlethal Secondary attack (8 +2 Justice +1 PBS -4 nonlethal -2 Rapid); damage w/ PBS & Destruction. (1d20+10=30, 1d8+6=11, 1d20+10=20, 1d8+6=8, 1d20+5=17, 1d8+6=8)

Really, dice? This is when you give me a crit threat? Sigh:

Crit confirm; Crit damage (1d20+10=21, 2d8+12=23)

lol. And a confirm. Okay, wow. With 50 nonlethal damage, I guessed our graveman dropped into a nice nap in my narration above, though I'll apologize if I massively underestimated his HD here. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]




Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +8
*Will:* +9
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects), Justice (+2 attack), Destruction (+3 damage)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 27, 2014)

*GM:*  Confirmed that Nom is down, but the margin was probably lower than you thought.  He's actually a level 7 commoner.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2014)

"Harry, You stay out here, Ja?"

Heinrich next casts Shield as he watches Eanos take down the fleeing man.

"I vunder who das frau ist? I guess vee find out soon"

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien knocked an of arrow with a sharp broad head. She was not going to mess around with non-lethal force for whoever was coming to the grave digger’s aid. Knocking out a commoner was okay, but if there was an evil bitch coming after them, she was going to shoot deadly first.

The bow string was taunt as she drew it back, the fletching on the arrow against her cheek. She held her fire until a target presented itself.

Tyrien called out, "Come come, Lady! Show yourself!"

[sblock=Crunch]Move Action: Perception (1d20+19=33)
Standard Action: Readied Longbow; Arrow Deadly Aim (1d20+16=31,  1d8+12=17) +1 for PBS if within 30 feet[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 28, 2014)

A quiet, ominous moment passes with no sound save for a faint groaning coming from the gravedigger and a soft scurrying noise as Harry wisely retreats toward the cemetery gates.  Then, one after another, from north to south, the crypt doors crack open.  They don't open fully -- not even a handswidth.  But it's enough for an unnaturally dark mist to flow out, creating an impenetrable fog in front of each of the crypt doors.  Tyrien catches a hint of movement inside the central crypt and fires expertly into the crack.  She thinks she hears the arrow strike flesh, but she can't be sure.

From within the depths of the center cloud comes a raspy, gurgling voice, but it is one that is undoubtedly masculine.  _"'Lady'?"_ it says mockingly. _ "You hear the words of a fool gravedigger spoken in terror and you think you know who is the master and who is the mastered?  You know *nothing *... and the dark depths have taught me ... so many things!  I know about a crypt, under the ground ... filled with shambling skeletons draped in rotting, bloody flesh ... you and them alone together ... forever and ever in the cold and the darkness ... *Tyrien*."_

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Information]Nom is out cold.  Harry double moves away from combat.  Tyrien's readied action was used -- probably a hit even with improved cover.

There is an Obscuring Mist in front of each of the crypts.  You can't see anything at the moment, but you haven't heard the doors fully open yet.

Tyrien needs to make a DC23 Will save or be shaken.

Party Stats:
Heinrich.....38/38 HP remaining (Shield)
Tyrien.......72/72 HP remaining
Eanos........61/61 HP remaining

Enemy Stats:
Nom Raskey (AC11/9Touch/11FF): Unconscious[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2014)

*'aw sheit!'* thinks Heinrich to himself as he hears a faceless voice call the archeress by name. He prepares to use a fire Jet on whoever pokes their nose out.

 no change 

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos frowns as mutliple fog banks materialize simultaneously. 

"Reminds me of a shell game," Eanos says, casting his gaze about. He closes his eyes, then, his hand reaching for the silver key on its chain rather than for more arrows. He whispers, and a second, chittering whisper seems to whirl about him in response. His eyes still closed a moment, Eanos takes a deep sniff of the air, turning a bit to angle himself toward each of the crypts as he does so. Then he opens his eyes again. 

"Mine's the mistress of secrets, fiend. Figure we'll learn yours well as any others," the inquisitor says, bracing himself. 

[sblock=ooc]*Swift*: Change Destruction to Purity: +2 sacred bonus to saves. 
*Standard*: Cast Protection from Evil on self: +2 AC and saves vs. evil creature attacks / effects (8 minutes). Looks like that doesn't stack with his cloak, but a little bump's better than none. 
*Move*: Scent to detect direction of creature scents in 30'. Basically, he's trying to figure out if there are actually creatures within / behind the  clouds that are in scenty range, so he can let the others know where to focus their efforts. 

The Scent ability doesn't list a roll for this particular application. It's Survival to track, but that's not what this is. It's possible it doesn't take a roll, since the description also says strong odors make this application impossible, and standing next to a Scent creature means they always know where you are, so it may be an on / off thing, but I rolled Perception just in case: 

Sniff out critters at / in crypts within 30' (further for stinky ones). (1d20+21=36)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (21 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +8 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +9 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed), Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye), +8 Scent Perception (does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim) , -4 save vs odor based effects, Justice (+2 sacred to attack), Purity (+2 Sacred to saves), Protection from evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien was not sure who was behind the mists, but she was very uncomfortable about it. She pulled back and stammered,  "We-we d-don't need to s-stay so close."

She backed away from the crypts and nocked another arrow, ready to fire at a target that came out at them.


*Updated Map*
[sblock=Crunch]Will Save (1d20+9=22)
Move & Updated Map
Readied Longbow at first target to present itself; Readied Arrow  without PBS (Includes Shaken penalties) (1d20+14=17,  1d8+10=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), *Shaken*
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 3, 2014)

There is movement in the banks of fog -- enough for Tyrien to loose an arrow which she hears strike the stone of the crypt, and for Heinrich to fire a jet of flame, which strikes something shambling and humanoid.  For an instant, its pale, rotting face is illuminated, and then it exhales another dark cloud of mist, obscuring it.  The party can see dim outlines in other banks of fog before the mist extends farther toward the party.  Eanos quickly realizes that the things that are moving are dead, and that there are several of them.

The voice in the center cloud is closer now. _ "You seek secrets__, Eanos Setirav__?  I will tell you a secret ... just between you and me.  In the deepest pits of Hell, there is a place where the souls of the innocent linger ... the ones snatched by demons when the angels' backs were turned.  They burn there, hanging over pits of corrupted elder fire elementals who revel in their pain.  And you don't even have to imagine what so much burning flesh smells like, do you?  Because you already know."_

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Information]Eanos realizes that all of the clouds are full of humanoid undead just about the same time that the party can see that all of the clouds are full of humanoid undead.  Tyrien's readied attack misses due to concealment.  Beastie fails its save against Heinrich's readied attack.  I rolled randomly for which you targeted.

Undeads move forward and bring more mist with them.  It is now Eanos' turn for a DC 23 Will save.  On the good side, Tyrien recovers from being shaken.  Curse you, 1d4!

You are facing a minimum of six foes -- the mistmaker in the center is clearly not the same as the voice in the center.

Party Stats:
Heinrich.....38/38 HP remaining (Shield)
Tyrien.......72/72 HP remaining
Eanos........61/61 HP remaining

Enemy Stats:
Nom Raskey (AC11/9Touch/11FF): Unconscious
North (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Center North (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Center (AC15/11Touch/14FF): 18 damage
Center South (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
South (AC15/11Touch/14FF): 10 damage, on fire (1d6) 
Voice (AC??/??Touch/??FF): Uninjured[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 3, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos cracks his neck and smiles.

"Was _raised_ by liers, you rotting, cowardly thing," Eanos says. "Have to do better than demon bedtime stories to scare me 'bout what's to come."

He backs away from the advancing fog, and his bow glows briefly as he does so. 

"Have to be faster than that, too," he says, bowstring taught as he looks for movement in the clouds.

"Heinrich, give yourself room, then I think we could use with burning away some of this fog, yes?" he calls to his wizardly compatriot where he still stands near the advancing fog.

[sblock=ooc]Will vs. DC 23 (1d20+12=27)

Whew. All that buffing was going to be embarrassing if I still flubbed the roll. 

*Move*: 40' back. Blargh. I can only ever get ditzie to work for me about half the time. This isn't one of those. Eanos' base move is 40'. On the map, that should get him to the square on Tyrien's upper right (same lane as Harry).
*Swift*: Bane vs. Undead (+2 attack, +2d6 damage)
*Readied Action*: Bow attack: If he sees enough movement to pick a square for a target, he'll fire a shot. He's going to prefer the center cloud if possible, then moving outward from there if that doesn't work. Seeking enchantment on the bow ignores miss chances from concealment:

Readied Bow attack w/ Justice & Bane; Damage; Bane Damage (1d20+17=25, 1d8+2=10, 2d6=11)

21 total damage

Know doesn't take an action, does it? If it does, let me know and I'll work it into next round, but let's see if Eanos knows anything about undead that pump out cloudy stuffs:

Know (Religion): undead fog makers. (1d20+4=7)

That would be a no, then. [/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (21 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +8 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +9 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Justice (+2 sacred to attack)
* Purity (+2 Sacred to saves)
* Protection from evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks)
* Bane Undead (+2 attack, +2d6 damage)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2014)

OOC: ciminey, that thing is a real 84574rd! PS: I smell a fire ball I get to use.

Heinrich moves back 30 feet to clear himself of getting caught by the mysterious cloud and unknown walking dead.

"Eanos, move too so I can do goot spell, please."

 updated map 

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien shook off the fear that had gripped her. She was not sure how the cryptic thing knew her name, but if it bled then it could be destroyed nonetheless. Unfortunately her arrows had not had much effect. She called to her companions, “I know not how the voice knows our names. But we do not need to fight on their terms. Keep falling back and shoot the ones that come out of the mist if necessary. Better to hold them bottled up at the gate behind us.”

Tyrien shifted to her left to have a better angle and nocked a pair of arrows. She waited a heartbeat for the fire wizard to unleash his own hell on earth before barraging the area where the voice was coming from.

*Updated Map for Tyrien and Eanos*
[sblock=Crunch]Updated Map for Eanos
Waiting for Heinrich's Fireball, maybe it will reduce the concealment?
Full Attack on Voice: 1st Arrows (MS, RS, DA), Concealment miss 1-20 or 50 (1d20+14=34, 2d8+24=38, 1d100=31) - Oh I am going to be pissed if that missed
Crit Confirm Arrows (MS, RS, DA) (1d20+14=30, 2d8+24 =30)
2nd Arrow (RS, DA), Concealment miss 1-X (1d20+14=28, 1d8+12=16, 1d100 =17)
3rd Arrow (DA), Concealment miss 1-X (1d20+9=18, 1d8+12=20, 1d100 =97)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] 







*OOC:*


Scott, Eanos moved farther away than Heinrich. Fireball away!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2014)

*OOC:*


I thought I acted already this round! oh well, here goes!!!!!







Feuer Kugal

10d6=33
reflex save vs dc 21
A conflagration of blue-red flame erupts with a soft *whoosh*, though it seems it has a bit less the stellar results [ugh, less the average] The Fireball is centered on a point *40 feet in front of the wizard, 20 feet in front of the mausoleum*. He knows there was at least a target in there somewhere.









*OOC:*


emphases for benefit of the dm







[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stoneshape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2:             cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 6, 2014)

*GM:*  Just spent an hour working through this round and En just ate my post.  Too pissed for words now.  Will repost tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2014)

*OOC:*


Yeah, the site has been wonky for the last day.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2014)

Strange, I have had no problems.


----------



## Systole (Mar 7, 2014)

Heinrich launches a fireball into the mist ahead of him, searing it away.  Nom is badly burned, and two of the undead fall to the ground, their rotting flesh blasted from their bones.  Tyrien targets a third one, which had been burned but not destroyed by the fire magics, and kills it.  She fires two more arrows, one which disappears into the fog, and one which strikes flesh.  Eanos sends his own arrow after the archeress’ and hears the thump of a corpse falling lifelessly to the dirt.

For a moment, there’s no movement and no sound, and then a mocking laugh comes echoing out of a different bank of fog.  _“Hah ... hah ... hah,” _it rasps.  _“You thought my true vessel was the corpse of some pathetic fisherman?  You no longer interest me.  Goodbye.” _ As it speaks the words, five pale corpses burst out of the mist and advance.  One manages to close with Heinrich and slashes him with wicked, dirt-encrusted fingernails, and the wizard feels a deathly chill run through his body.  The other undead move to surround the intruders.

A sixth walking corpse limps out of the cloud where the voice had relocated.  It appears to have been a female ruffian in life, but the voice that comes from its throat is rasping and masculine.  _“And you, Nom … you should know that your flower was *never *going to be yours.  Yessss … every word from her lips was a *lie*.  And now you’re going down … down where the wigglies will nibble on your bits.  All your bits, Nom.  *Alllll *your bits.” _ The gravedigger whimpers weakly in terror, and then the walking dead reaches down toward him.  There’s a sharp crack, and then Nom is still.    


Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Information]Here’s the short writeup.  I had a longer, more detailed one, but after En ate it, I’m not inclined to type the whole thing out again.

Heinrich launches fireball.  Mist is burned away in fireball’s radius.  W4 fails save and dies.  W7 is already damaged from Tyrien’s arrow through the crypt doors and dies, save or no save.  W6 makes save and survives.
Tyrien’s first arrow kills W7.  Second arrow misses due to concealment.  Third arrow hits W8.  Eanos hits W8 and finishes it off.
End of player turn.
W3 charges Heinrich.  Hits for 5 damage plus *level drain (DC 14 Fortitude)*.  W5 moves south and finishes off Nom.  All the others move forward into attack positions.
End of undead turn.   Party is up.
 

Party Stats:
Heinrich.....33/38 HP remaining (Shield) plus DC 14 level drain
Tyrien.......72/72 HP remaining
Eanos........61/61 HP remaining

Enemy Stats:
Nom Raskey (AC11/9Touch/11FF): Dead
Wight 1 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 2 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 3 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 4(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 5(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 6(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 7(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 8(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 9(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 10(AC15/11Touch/14FF): 15 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2014)

*crap!*

Heinrich sees he is within reach of two of the beastly undead creatures and their touch of the cold of death. he steps away from one, but knows he can't get away from the other. He then, realizing his vulnarability, casts a defensive spell, Gnade der Katze der lebendigen Flamme (grace of the living cat of flame).

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/c/cat-s-grace

though troublesome, he manages to shake off the drain from the deathly cold.

1d20+5=14 (Whew!)

update 

actions: move 5 feet, defensively cast cat's grace - increase AC by 2
min concentration check = 20 vs dc 19 is auto success


[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien gritted her teeth as undead swarmed them and her hand nearly blurred with the speed in which she nocked, drew and fired in smooth motions that thunked arrows into her targets. Her first two arrows took the creature near Heinrich in the face and dropped it.

"At least they die readily enough. What are they?"

She put another arrow through the face of the second undead creature on the other side of Heinrich and dropped it too. Her last arrow went at the one in front of her, then she stepped closer to help shield the red-headed wizard.

*Updated Map for Tyrien with 2 kills*
[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack: 1st Arrows (MS, RS, DA, PBS) on Wight 9 (1d20+15=35, 2d8+26=35), Crit Confirm (MS, RS, DA, PBS) (1d20+15=33, 2d8+26=34) = 69 dmg
2nd Arrow (RS, DA, PBS) on Wight 10 (1d20+15=35, 1d8+13=16), Crit Confirm (RS, DA, PBS) on Wight 10 (1d20+15=24, 1d8+13=15) = 31 dmg (Assuming Kill, if not 3rd arrow goes there too)
3rd Arrow (RS, DA, PBS) on Wight 3 (1d20+10=22, 1d8+13=15)
5ft step, updated map[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos swears loudly as Nom meats his grisly end, then unleashes his own flurry of arrows, cutting down the remaining undead to a trickle. 

"What they are is between us and figuring out who the body jumper is," Eanos says flatly in response to Tyrien's question. "Running out of bodies, though, yes?" the inquisitor calls to the undead standing over his lost prisoner.

[sblock=ooc]I'm hoping that actually being able to see the creepy thingees allows for a second Know check, since his other was a generic "what makes fog"? If not, feel free to ignore.  If so:

Identify undeads now visible? (1d20+4=16)

Not especially impressive, so not sure what that might tell him, anyway.

Full attack with Rapid shot:

Rapid shot full attack 1 vs. W3 (+13, +2 Justice, +1 PBS, +2 Bane, -2 Rapid); Damage w/ PBS; Bane Damage. (1d20+16=18, 1d8+3=10, 2d6=8)

Hit for 18. Not sure if that's enough to drop it. If it is, moving on to Wight 1. If not, sticking with 3:

Rapid shot full attack 2 vs. W3 or W1 (+13, +2 Justice, +1 PBS, +2 Bane, -2 Rapid); Damage w/ PBS; Bane Damage (1d20+16=36, 1d8+3=5, 2d6=6)

So... fun-fact-but-not: I realized while trying to look up bane damage and crits that I've been using bane wrong, and should have been giving Eanos an extra +2 on his base damage since the general enhancement on the weapon scaled (I was only applying it to the attack roll). I'm not going backwards because it makes annoying math more annoying, but just wanted to explain why there seems to be more damage in the crit roll below:

Crit confirm; crit damage (1d20+16=36, 2d8+10=15)


26 total damage with crit. Probably not enough to drop W1. If somehow it did, we'll move onto W2. Otherwise, we'll stick with a dance partner 'til she falls. One last shot before the hurt:

Rapid shot full attack 2 vs. W1 or W2 (+8, +2 Justice, +1 PBS, +2 Bane, -2 Rapid); Damage w/ PBS & Bane; Bane Bonus Damage (1d20+11=28, 1d8+5=13, 2d6=12)

25 damage without a crit. I will not be upset about that at all. [/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (21 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +8 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +9 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Justice (+2 sacred to attack)
* Purity (+2 Sacred to saves)
* Protection from evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks)
* Bane Undead (+2 attack & damage, +2d6 damage)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 27/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 7, 2014)

Eanos and Tyrien kill several more of the undead creatures, leaving two.  The nearer one advances on Eanos and belches forth another cloud of mist, but this one is heavy with the scent of rot and seawater, like something dead has been drifting on the sea currents for weeks ... or maybe longer.  Amplified by his heightened senses, the stench is almost unbearable.  

The bearer of the voice grins at Eanos.  _"Here, in this graveyard, you are correct, inquisitor ... but I left only the weakest ones behind to keep Nom amused.  You cannot stand in the way of my vengeance.  If you try, you will meet the same fate as the rest."_  It rushes at Tyrien.  Its ragged fingernails barely graze her wrist, but she feels the same grave chill that Heinrich had.

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Information]Wight moves up and spews a different mist at Eanos that the other ones.  DC 14 Fort save or nauseated, and it is a stench-based effect so don't forget your modifier. Muahahaha.  The other one charges Tyrien and rolls a 20 but then blows the crit confirm by, like, a lot.  Stupid dice.  3 damage and DC14 level drain.

EDIT: Creature info - Eanos would know that the creatures are mechanically similar to wights, except that they're not independent or intelligent, as normal wights are.  The ability to exhale mist at will is something new and different as well.   All in all, there's some strange, dark necromancy at work here.

Party Stats:
Heinrich.....33/38 HP remaining (Shield, Cat's Grace) 
Tyrien.......69/72 HP remaining DC 14 level drain
Eanos........61/61 HP remaining DC 14 nauseated

Enemy Stats:
Nom Raskey (AC11/9Touch/11FF): Dead
Wight 1 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 2 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 3 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 4(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 5(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 6(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 7(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 8(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 9(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 10(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Wights," Eanos declares. "Well, mostly. Should be able to think for themselves, though. These sure don't. Touch drains life, bolsters their own. Once they suck you dry, you turn into one. Never seen this cloud belching stuff, though," Eanos offers quickly to warn the others.   

Just then, he finds himself in the midst of a much worse variation of the cloud belching.

[sblock=ooc]Ack. I should have guessed that weakness was going to bite me in the butt eventually.  

Save with -4 from Bloodhound factored in:

Fort vs. nauseate (1d20+5=17)

Whew.[/sblock]

Eanos coughs and sputters at the overwhelming stench, but manages to hold his breath just in time. He steps out of the cloud quickly to clear it from his nostrils, and pincushions the belcher with a trio of arrows, sending it to the ground. 


"Wait, vengeance?" Eanos says. "Not just a power grab? Vengeance against both gangs for ... wait." His eyes narrow a moment as a detail from their interrogation of Cheesewight suddenly seems to click:

"Don Faizal?"

UPDATED MAP

[sblock=ooc]That'll teach me not to note deceased NPCs. I think I dug through the thread three times before I could find that flipping name. I could only remember there was something we'd heard where either King or Cato killed someone, but the stories didn't agree on who. I'm probably just snagging at red herrings, but what's a good mystery story without managing to do that?

Free action: activate Silver Tongued Haggler for the Sense Motive roll:

Sense Motive wighty response? (1d20+24=30)

I thought about delaying until he gets an answer, but looked like he'd lose all but a standard attack if he did that, so I just rolled the attacks anyway, and hopefully our walking talker doesn't fall before Eanos gets a response. Talking is a free action, but not sure how that applies to in-combat back and forth conversations, heh. 

5' step out of AoO range of the wight who stinkied him, then full attack on it:

1st attack vs. W2 (+13 +1 PBS +2 Justice +2 Bane -2 Rapid); Damage with PBS & Bane; Bane damage. (1d20+16=34, 1d8+5=10, 2d6=11)

21 Damage. 

Second attack vs. W2; damage; bane damage. (1d20+16=32, 1d8+5=13, 2d6=3)

16 Damage. I haven't been able to tell the HP on these things, so I don't know if that drops him or not.

3rd attack vs. W2; damage; bane bonus damage (1d20+11=21, 1d8+5=11, 2d6=12)

22 more. That should do it. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]




Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (21 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +8 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +9 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Justice (+2 sacred to attack)
* Purity (+2 Sacred to saves)
* Protection from evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks)
* Bane Undead (+2 attack & damage, +2d6 damage)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 3/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 8/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 7, 2014)

[sblock=Update]The one that belched is dead.  The one that's speaking is hurt but not dead.  You will have to hold off on killing it this round if you want an answer.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Realizing his eagerness to end the undead may cut off yet another investigative line, Eanos curses at himself.

"Heinrich, you have any way to hold that thing so we don't have to let it suck us dry to ask it questions?" he calls to the wizard.

[sblock=ooc]Worth a shot. Eanos isn't really set up to hold stuff in place, and I think he's managed to get two of our primary interrogation targets (Black and the gravedigger) dead before we could grill them, so he's inclined to not pass up on a third. But, yeah, letting the thing drain us while we try to get it to talk seems like a poor plan, too.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2014)

probably not. looking right now. . . . . .









*OOC:*


thought exorcise to all:

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/w/wall-of-force

wall of force says: "The caster _*can*_ form the wall into a flat, vertical plane whose area is  up to one 10-foot square per level. The wall must be continuous and  unbroken when formed. If its surface is broken by any object or  creature, the spell fails."

'can form' sounds permissive, but not definite.

does this mean that he han for it as a cylinder with a circumfronce of 10 feet and not use the other 8 * 10 x 10 squares? specificly, can he capture and hold in a cylinder prison of force the wight indicated by eanos?

also the stats are: a _wall of force_ has hardness 30 and a number of hit points equal to 20 per caster level (lv 9 x 20 = 180 hit points).

^^^also his knowledge plaines roll to see what he knows of these wights

1d20+16=19

geeze. p.i.t.i.f.u.l.

I guess I could make it a 10 x 10 cube


----------



## Systole (Mar 8, 2014)

[sblock=GM]Resilient Sphere is a different spell.  You have to form Wall of Force into one single flat sheet.  If you make a 90' long, 10' wall, the wight will not be able to get around it and attack this turn.

If you feel I've ruled in error, we can talk to GE.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2014)

ooc: another thought. can I just make it 40 feet for a box, 10 x 10? (ignore the other 50 feet)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien stepped away from talking creature and nocked an arrow. She did not think an undead creature would be subject to a blunt arrow to knock one out. But she had not other option to try and stop one short of lethal attacks.

"Can you knock out undead creatures?"

She held her arrow to see if the creature was going to talk first or advance after her and Heinrich.

*Updated Map for Tyrien & Eanos's Kill*
[sblock=Crunch]Fort Save (1d20+8=15)
Delay until after Heinrich, then 5ft step (Updated map)
If Heinrich cannot stop the Wight, then she will ready and attack if moves towards them. If it has to go around an invisible force wall, she will wait for it to go around first and get with PBS range and not have cover: Readied Arrow vs Wight 5 (PBS, DA) (1d20+17=19, 1d8+13=16)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2014)

> "Can you knock out undead creatures?"




Heinrick scours his mind in thought to answer the question


1d20+16=18


----------



## Systole (Mar 10, 2014)

[sblock=GM]Wall of Force: One, single flat sheet, comprised of a number of 10x10 squares equal to your level.  Resilient Sphere is a different spell.

Nonlethal damage: I don't see anything that limits NL damage to living things, although it seems strange to me that undead would be susceptible to getting KO'd.  Let's call it 'incapacitating damage' instead.  So yes, you could incapacitate an undead.  However, that wouldn't give the voice much incentive to stick around and answer questions.  EDIT: Ah, it's under the Undead type.  For 's sake.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2014)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I did not meant that issue to hold things up. Tyrien's IC question was facetious. Undead are immune to Non-lethal damage and since Tyrien has fought a number of them in Crypt of the Everflame, she probably would have known that now that I think about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2014)

Systole said:


> [sblock=GM]Wall of Force: One, single flat sheet, comprised of a number of 10x10 squares equal to your level.  Resilient Sphere is a different spell.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] got it. Just too bad I don't have resilient sphere[/sblock]

"I haven't the necessary spell, Resilient sphere, to do the task you wish,"

ooc: sorry for any slow response. Mozilla locked up on  me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2014)

*OOC:*


Unless I missed it, I do not think Heinrich has actually performed an Action yet this round. Free Action Speech and Knowledge checks don't normally count.


----------



## Systole (Mar 11, 2014)

[sblock=GM]Correct.  Heinrich still has an action.  Wall of Force will buy you one round of no attacks if you position it between you and it.  However, it's not clear what the remaining wight will do after that.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry, I have been trying to make it work to confine it. I was hoping maybe Eanos might have Resilient Sphere.


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]It's not on the inquisitor list, and he used up his actions this round, anyway. The one round delay the wall gives us may or may not give us useful information from the voice. Who knows if it'll stick around or just go running since it's three against one, now. Use your best judgement on whether or not you think it's worth burning a high level spell for it. 

Eanos has managed to kill / get killed at least two likely sources of information so far, so it's not like he'd have any excuses for being upset if you just fry the thing, and Heinrich can always claim a language mishap. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2014)

*ooc: sigh. ok*

Heinrich speaks some new words of power, ones he is sure none have heard him say before. Though just shy of being undetectable, an invisible wall rises from nothingness.

[ok, so without grid poits for refences I am going to proclain A,1 is upper left corner . . . . .]

wall of force from M,4 to M,22, pretty much from 5 feet south of the north fence to the south fence.


----------



## Systole (Mar 11, 2014)

The remaining wight grins wickedly at Eanos.  _"Aren't we friends, inquisitor?  You should call me Armando."_  Then without warning, it launches itself at him, teeth bared and claws raised high.  Its attack is thwarted by Heinrich's wall of force, which it strikes with a sickening thud and drops to the ground.  Although the impact probably would have knocked a living person unconscious, the wight climbs back to its feet without a pause, although one arm dangles uselessly from its shoulder, clearly broken.  With its good hand, it taps the invisible magic with a jagged fingernail, its demeanor one of curiosity.   _"Hah ... hah ... hah," _it rasps, obviously amused. _ "Clever wizard.  But I know something you don't know." _ The next words it speaks are in Old Landellian: _"Ein Thema von Baron Drei-Spitzen, sind Sie, Herr Schreibersen? Wissen Sie, was Ihr Herr und Meister hält in den Tunneln unter den Steinbrüchen? Wissen Sie, *was* er speist mit ihnen? Wissen Sie, *wer* er speist mit ihnen? Ah, man denke nur an den Fingerknocken verstreut unter all den zitternden schwarzen Fleisch. Wie es im Fackellicht glitzert!"_

[sblock=Translation]_"A subject of Baron Drei-Spitzen, are you, Master Schreibersen?  Do you know what your lord and master keeps in the tunnels beneath the quarries?  Do you know *what* he feeds to them?  Do you know *who* he feeds to them?  Oh, just think of the fingerbones scattered among all the quivering black flesh.  How it glistens in the torchlight!"_[/sblock]





*. Armando Faizal (?) .*


[sblock=Combat Information]Combat is essentially over, since you can easily kill the last one if it does come around.  Of course, that doesn't stop it from pulling a DC23 Will for Heinrich or shaken.  Because the voice is a jerk.

Party Stats:
Heinrich.....33/38 HP remaining (Shield, Cat's Grace) 
Tyrien.......69/72 HP remaining DC 14 level drain
Eanos........61/61 HP remaining DC 14 nauseated

Enemy Stats:
Nom Raskey (AC11/9Touch/11FF): Dead
Wight 1 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 2 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 3 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 4(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 5(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Uninjured
Wight 6(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 7(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 8(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 9(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 10(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2014)

Ach! Scheißkerl! 

[sblock=translation]no translation provided due to the grandma rule[/sblock]

1d20+9=16

Heinrich's face turns deathly white as thought of his family race through his mind, having not heard form them much less seen then since his youth- since _the incident_ that made him flee to his uncle's shop in  Venza.  Tears form in the corner of his eyes as he pictures his parents being victims of that creature.

"Sie sta weg von meiner Familie!!" he says, but if it is meant to sound threatening, it comes out pleading.

[sblock=translation] You stay away from my family! [/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Don't listen to his nonsense, Heinrich," Eanos says, keeping his bow ready as he holds his ground on the other side of the wall. "Just wants in your head, yes?"

The inquisitor's eyes narrow. 

"All right, _Armando_," Eanos says, his tone matching the voice coming from the wight, "So, old buddy: only one of your capos killed you, yes? Why go after both? And why after so long?"

[sblock=ooc]Dropping Bane, and if combat's over, that ends the Judgement, as well.

I assume a Sense Motive roll applies to a continuous interaction, though I'm not sure. I figured it was a bit like sneaking through a room: you make your opposed checks for the whole of the sneaking, and either they notice you or they don't; same with realizing if someone's hiding something in a conversation? Next time you talk, you or they may be on or off their game by more, but once you're snowed in a convo, you're snowed.

I can make more rolls if need be. No worries. Just let me know. Did Eanos get any impression that he was right, or that the voice is just doing more playing around with them?

This time 'round, he'll throw in a Discern Lies as well for his answers (he couldn't last round because activation is a standard action so far as I can tell, and he didn't have any actions left). Let me know if you want a round / use per question, and I'll just adjust his mini-stats.[/sblock]




[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (21 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +8 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +9 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Protection from evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 3/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2014)

"He ist sprechin uf mein family!" his voice shakes as heat waves emminate off his hands. What ever is in his mind, It is fueling anger, a burning anger . . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien still had two arrows nocked and had proven that she was capable of dropping the undead creatures quickly. Since the pervert voice was indicating a more intelligent foe at work, she hoped there was some answers able to be gleaned from it.

“You appear to know much, evil one. But you cannot know all.”

“But even you must know that the wizard’s wall is only thing keeping me from turning you into a pin cushion.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2014)

ooc: how long H. is affected, 1d6 i think.

1d6=2


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2014)

A loathsome grin creeps across "Armando's" rotting face while he (or her ... or _it_?) observes Heinrich's reaction.  The grin vanishes as Eanos speaks, but it makes no move to circle around the wall of force.  _"They both killed me!  Together!  Treacherously!__" _it growls, clearly furious._  "Even if one acted alone, then the other one failed me, and he deserves no mercy!  I made this town!  Every single life in it is mine by right and I will *snuff* them out *one *... by *one *... by *one until  MY KILLERS ARE DEAD!*" _the creature shrieks with unbridled rage.  After a moment, it composes itself, and the grin returns.  _"Hah ... hah ... hah.  Run back to Alfonse and Reginald and tell them I said that.  Tell them I'm coming for my killers.  Tell them that if one of them is truly innocent, he'd better ... let's say ... 'take care of business' with the other before I come calling for him."
_
It turns to focus on Tyrien as the archeress speaks, and the low, grating laugh comes again.  _"Hah ... hah ... hah.  Do you still think this body means anything to me?  Do you think I fear what lies beyond?  Do you know how long I *floated *down there, Tyrien?"  _The remaining wight calmly reaches up to its own neck with its ragged claws, then calmly tears its own throat out.  The body topples forward in a heap, its body crumpled against Heinrich's magical wall.

In the ensuing silence, Harry advances cautiously.  "Holy hells," he whispers.  "Is it over?"










*. **Armando Faizal (?)** . . . . Blind Harry . . . . *


[sblock=Combat Information]Will need a Sense Motive from everyone here.  Combat is now truly over and everything is dead.  Will get XP up soon, since I'm pretty sure Heinrich and Eanos leveled.

EDIT: Edited for clarity.

Party Stats:
Heinrich.....33/38 HP remaining (Shield, Cat's Grace) 
Tyrien.......69/72 HP remaining
Eanos........61/61 HP remaining

Enemy Stats:
Nom Raskey (AC11/9Touch/11FF): Dead
Wight 1 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 2 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 3 (AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 4(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight5(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 6(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 7(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 8(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 9(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead
Wight 10(AC15/11Touch/14FF): Dead[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2014)

Heinrich looks to blind harry and says, "It knows my family. Vee are not from here, how."

if Harry cold see he would be meetting the gaze  of pleading eyes.


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Other world holds a lot of secrets we don't know, yes?" Eanos says as a vague attempt to answer Heinrich's uncertainty.

To Harry, he says, "This fight? Over. That thing is what it says it is, though, we're just getting started."

[sblock=ooc]Sense Motive w/ Silver Tongue (1d20+24=38)

Eanos had a Discern Lies round going, as well. Did that ping on anything our ghouly friend said?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (21 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +8 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +9 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Protection from Evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks) (8 minutes)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 3/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2014)

*GM:*  Eanos hits 9th today with 50028 xp.  Heinrich has another week or two.  Sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2014)

Heinrich picks up 



Spoiler



a toad and dissects it - alive j/k


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien frowned at the now dead creature after it tore its own throat out. During its ranting, she had been struck with an idea to deal with the whole situation.

“Oh, aye. This little battle appears to be over. Whether we truly won, I cannot say. Dead spirits talking with other dead spirits could reveal much about our lives, perhaps.”

“Tis rather uncomfortable to be sure.”

“Do you supposed we could speak with it again? Mayhap we could probably put the spirit to rest by convincing Alfonse and Reginald to bring their people here and let them all settle it once and for all.”

She was not sure if that would work or not, but it certainly was a better prospect to her than venturing into the crypts after more undead. Tyrien assumed that was going to be their next course of action and she had not enjoyed her last sojourn into a crypt.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 21, 2014)

Harry blanches a little when Tyrien speaks.  "Best not to use the 'R' word, ma'am," he says.  "He much prefers 'Mr. King.'  Or even just 'King.'  He takes exception to being called Re-- to the other name, ma'am.  Quite a lot of exception."

A look into the crypts reveals that they don't go particularly far back, and that the other bodies in there are both dead and inanimate.  Neither the dead nor the undead seem to have anything in the way of weapons or wealth.  However, the charred and broken corpse of Nom the gravedigger lies face down nearby, and a short distance away, you can see the rude shack that must have served as his home.






* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . *


[sblock=OOC]The crypts are above ground and don't contain anything particularly interesting -- just figured I'd get that out of the way.  The other undead and their master appear to be in some other location.  At the moment, you have not searched Nom or his shack.[/sblock][sblock=Eanos]Discern Lies: No lies detected.  Two rounds used.

Sense Motive: While he wasn't lying exactly, Armando is definitely unsure of who his killers were.  That it was Cato, King, or both is supposition or speculation on his part.  This is in stark contrast to everything else he said, where he was clearly privy to a _lot _of deep, dark secrets.  His mentioning of the fire elementals to Eanos, for example, was clearly a reference to the burning of the camp in The Ties That Bind.  It's interesting that he knows so many secrets so completely ... but he doesn't know the one thing that he really wants to know, and he's clearly bothered by it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Working on level up. This one's pretty straightforward; ranged fighting makes a lot of the feat choices for you. Just trying to figure best spell choices, especially from trying to glean the nature of our dead friend. Should hopefully be ready by tonight or tomorrow.[/sblock]

"Call 'em by their titles. Got it," Eanos says when Harry corrects his fellow archer. 

Relieved to discover the crypts don't seem to go anywhere, Eanos moves to the charred body of the gravedigger first, wrinkling his nose with the enhanced odor he smells due to his sensory magics. 

"Twitchy as their truce is, might be asking for trouble if we bring 'em together and pass on all of Armando's message," Eanos says. "A little more interested in what he _wasn't_ saying, though. Knew all sorts of things about all of _us_, but cocky as he was, don't think he actually knows who killed him. 

"Might be that's the secret to sending him on his way, yes? Find that answer, maybe he finally gets to rest?

"Don't want to leave without checking the gravedigger's shack, though. Working with them like he was, might have something useful in there. He _was_ writing something when we got here..."

Eanos, looking down at the man's charred remains, sighs.

"...which might be a bit charcoaled now, but maybe more of the same's in the shack, yes?"


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*61  Current: 55
*Senses:* Perception 17 (21 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 20/24
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +8 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +9 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Protection from Evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks) (8 minutes)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 3/8 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 6/8 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 65'/80' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (2/2 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2014)

is Heinrich still 'spooked' ?


----------



## Systole (Mar 21, 2014)

Luckily for his writings, the blunt arrow to the back of the head dropped Nom forward, so the fireball charred only his back.  The parchment he'd tucked into his front pocket survived a bit crumpled but otherwise it's unscathed.  Unfolding the paper, it seems the gravedigger was working on a poem.  Well, it's a poem if one uses the broadest possible definition.  And based on the number of cross-outs and corrections, he appears to have put quite a lot of work into it.  The final draft reads (as far as you can make out from his atrocious penmanship):

_To my darleng FLOWER
I am in luve with you evry HOUR
You are a SWEET BLUME
When you ar’int here I am filld with GLUME_​
Otherwise, the possessions he had on him total: a charcoal pencil, a spade, some shabby workgloves and workboots, a small ring of keys, a pipe, a pouch of cheap tobacco, and a flask filled with some noxious but potent liquor.  The key ring has five ornate keys that looks like they'd open the crypts, a cheap-looking key that probably opens his shack, and a smaller key that likely fits a lockbox of some sort.

[sblock=OOC]Heinrich has recovered.  It was only for a couple rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2014)

*sssiiiggghhh*

"Sorry friends, My family is . . .important."

He looks at the charred remains of the grave digger, "Sorry if I destroyed information."


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos shakes his head.

"Just bad poetry," Eanos says, holding up the paper which managed to survive thanks to Nom's positioning. He also jangles the keys, though, smiling.

"These might help speed up searching, though, yes?" He holds up the smallest of the keys, adding, "While we're in the shack, keep your eyes out for any kind of lock box or chest. Hopefully, he valued more than his poetry."

Provided the others don't stop him, Eanos moves toward the shack to search it.

[sblock=ooc]Have to update my mini stats for the new level, should have that done tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien nodded as she was corrected by Harry on the use of the two criminal element leaders. She still thought that was the key to resolving the situation. Letting the spirit dispatch both potential killers might cause a hole in the power base of the community, but she was not convinced that would be a bad thing.

However, she realized that Eanos probably had stated the one way to allow the spirit to rest.

“I suppose that makes sense, Eanos. If we learn who killed him, then he would be able to focus his revenge and the needless killing of others would be over.”

“I wonder if they would tell the truth if it will put an end to the murders like they are paying us to solve.”

With an arrow nocked, Tyrien followed Eanos and covered him.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2014)

"Das story ist more then just twisted. *sigh* Let us to the shack we go."


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2014)

The key that looks like it goes to the lock on the shack does indeed go into the lock on the shack, although both are of such shoddy construction that the key repeatedly sticks, and when it finally does turn, it fails to engage the tumblers in the lock the first two times.  Eventually, you get the lock open, but it probably would have been faster, easier, and less frustrating to just kick the door in.

Inside, the shack is not much different than you might have expected: filthy and littered with dirty dishware and dingy smallclothes.  Nom's lockbox is (also unsurprisingly) hidden underneath his cot.  Opening it, you find a collection of jewelry which probably belonged to people interred in the cemetery before Nom helped himself to their belongings.  A few of the pieces also radiate magical auras which the gravedigger must have been unaware of.  There's also a whole sheaf of more terrible poetry, all of which are addressed to "my darleng flower" or "my butifull blume" or some variation on the theme.   Most of them talk about how 'butifull' the woman in question is, although a few also talk about how smart she is as well.  The least cringeworthy one of these reads:

_He can nevir KNOWE
How we are using him SO
We will rulle this town TOGIYTHER
Both of us in luve FORAVER_​
[sblock=OOC]Nom's loots are:

Ring of Spell Knowledge II
Bracers of Armor:2
Headband of Wisdom +2
A bunch of loose jewelry which will be included as part of final gold tally at the end of the adventure
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2014)

*asking the obvious outloud . . . . .*



Systole said:


> _He can nevir KNOWE
> How we are using him SO
> We will rulle this town TOGIYTHER
> Both of us in luve FORAVER_​




"huh, who is '_*HE*_' und who are '_*WE*_'?


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos raises an eyebrow as they uncover some of the magical items Nom has collected.

"Man knew how to loot a body, yes?" he says. He points to the bronze headband, adding, "Can't use the ring or the bracers, but think I might get some use out of the headband."

To Heinrich's question, the inquisitor shrugs. 

"Might mean there's another force behind Armando, but Armando seemed to think was the other way around. Might explain how he came back after so long. Too vague to know for sure, but ...

"Harry," Eanos calls to the blind guide. "Anyone hereabouts named after any flowers or suchlike? Might be Nom just can't come up with any other pretty metaphors, but almost all these sappy love odes talk about a flower or a bloom. Makes me wonder if he wasn't trying to play on her name, whoever she is."

"While I'm at it, if we're after a ghost who pops in and out, Gandling have a Mystic Pearl? Might be a scroll or two would be useful if we manage to catch up to Armando so he can't just hop off on us again."

[sblock=ooc]On scrolls, Eanos is thinking about Dimensional Anchor specifically, maybe Halt Undead

I think I've got the mini-stats sorted. I added extra uses / HP and whatnot while keeping the relative totals for lost HP / used stuff the same. Doesn't include the headband yet. I don't think either of the others have a use for it, but I figure Eanos would probably wait to make sure.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 18 (22 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 21/25
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +9 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Protection from Evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks) (8 minutes)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 15): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 16): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 25, 2014)

Harry chuckles a bit.  "Named after flowers?  Only every other one of the tavern ladies.  Well, now that I think about it, most of them take their names from gemstones, actually.  But I can think of a Lily, a Lilac, a Laurel, and a Rose ... no two ... _three _Roses, actually, if you count 'Honey Rose.'  Then there's Lotus and Jasmine -- both from Rhat'manis, allegedly, but Jasmine has a Venzan Planks accent to my ear.  And a Cherry, but I'm not sure if that's the fruit or the flower or the ... never mind.  There's also two Gingers and Rosemary, but I suspect those'd probably be stretching it a bit.  Let me think ... and a Petal ... and a Blossom."  He pauses.  "There's also a Petunia that works one of the bars close to the docks ... but you were asking about females specifically, weren't you, sir?"

The old man scratches his head.  "You're looking for wizard spells?  The Syndicate keeps a few on the payroll, but they're not the more advanced sort of wizard, as I understand it.  The Crew doesn't care much for the wizardly approach at all, so I suspect you won't have much luck there."  







* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . *

[sblock=OOC]The Dimensional Anchor will only work if Armando's spirit is body hopping.  If it's a scrying/control effect, it won't.  

In other words: if Armando has his own corporeal body and he's just looking out through the eyes of his minions and commanding them somehow, Dimensional Anchor won't work (though it would stop Dimension Door, which you know was used at the crime scene you investigated).  On the other hand, if Armando is only a possessing spirit without a body of his own, then catching him with Dimensional Anchor would lock him in the body he was currently possessing until the body was destroyed.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2014)

"Say, das Keys. They are for the tombs, yes? Could there be a lower level with more clues?_* IT*_ mentioned how long it had been floating, Ja?"

[sblock=note on the ring of knowledge]
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic-items/rings/ring-of-spell-knowledge
I am unclear how that works. Does it work as a spell book? how many spell level/pages would it hold? 

or

does it act like more spells that can be cast? if so how many? would the -ring II allow 2 levels of spells?

is there any clarification anywhere?[/sblock]

edit: I found this supposedly is a dice roller . . . . .
Test:
[roll]1d20+50[/roll]
this post was:[roll]1d20+50[/roll]

never mind.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien took a look at the ring, foregoing any need for the headband or bracers. If she found a decent spell on a scroll or if Heinrich knew one she could learn then it would increase her repertoire.

“The spirit’s bones must be somewhere. To end this without letting it kill the crime lords, then we might need to dose them with holy water.”

[sblock=Ring of Spell Knowledge]That is a magic item only usable for spontaneous arcane spell casters. It would require exposure to a spell that Tyrien wants to teach the ring, then it is treated being on her known spell list for purpose of her bard spell casting. The nice thing is that the spell can be changed.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos sighs as Harry rattles off the girls, sliding the headband into place on his brow, where the runes on its surface flash briefly, then fade back to normal.

"Was afraid of that," he says. "Didn't hurt to ask, though."

"Can look again, but didn't find any doors down before," he offers to Heinrich's suggestion. At Tyrien's mention of holy water, though, the inquisitor tenses slightly.

"Can look for his bones, but we should also make sure Nom's not ready to come back. Come to think on it ... Heinrich, wanna take a magic sight look at those re-dead corpses? Might be an aura tells us what kind of magic Armando used to control 'em; Could be that helps us figure out how to stop him."

"And since the head butting is like to be annoying if we visit one or the other first: Harry, any more messengers handy to set up a mutual meeting if we need it?"

[sblock=ooc]I didn't think of it, but we should probably give Nom a once-over with Detect Magic to make sure that was just a standard neck snap, and not a 'make you a brainless ghoul later' move. 

Also, Systole's breakdown on Dimensional Lock nudged me to think about Detect Magicking the ghouls. If it was a scry / control effect, that'd leave a different aura behind than a regular possession, or am I wrong there? Of course, since it took me so long to think of it, auras may have faded either way, but like the name: doesn't hurt to ask, I suppose.

If anyone else wants to do / search anything, feel free to drag Eanos along. With the Scent bump, his perception's pretty wild right now. 

SDW, I believe Systole told us there's nothing really to find in the crypts; they were there to house our ghoulies, which are re-dead.

Mini stats should reflect everything from the headband except for the bonus casting for 4th level spells and the extra use of his domain ability. I believe Eanos has to wear it 24 hours and make it 'permanent' before those take hold? [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Protection from Evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks) (8 minutes)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 26, 2014)

The keys fit the outside doors of the crypts, presumably with the intention of keeping grave robbers away from the bodies of the dead.  Well, grave robbers aside from the recently departed Nom, in any event.  A thorough search of the inside reveals no secret passageways in the crypts themselves -- they're simple, above-ground crypts for storage of dead bodies.

No lingering traces of undead magic linger on Nom's corpse.  Either the spawned undead aren't capable of creating additional spawn, or the neck-snap didn't count as a suitably undead-creating type of death.  Also, the only magic detectable on the undead spawn is necromancy -- which doesn't rule out a sort of astral projection, actually.  But it does rule out that Armando was using some sort of dimensional magics to move himself or his spirit into the various corpses.  The most likely explanation is probably that as the master undead, he possesses an innate connection to his spawn that doesn't require moving his spirit around.

"We'd have to get back to town before I could find some runners, sir.  They don't generally frequent the cemetery.  And I don't know what you'd be expecting, but I guarantee you'll never get a sit-down between Mr. Cato and Mr. King in the flesh.  You'd get representatives instead ... most likely Mr. Rahor and Miss Sweet.  If you wanted to talk to the chairmen themselves, it'd require direct visits on your part," Harry explains.  He hesitates for a moment before continuing, "And I'm not sure if this is my place to say, sir ... but that voice said that it would stop if the murderer were killed even by someone else, didn't it?  And supposing it was -- now, I'm just saying for the sake of argument -- supposing it was Mr. King that did it, and Mr. Cato was innocent.  Well, in that case, Mr. Cato's choice would be either having his organization wiped out by some sort of unstoppable undead fellow, or doing whatever it takes to kill Mr. King before that happened.  I'm just saying that's a dangerous bit of information you have, there, sir."






* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=Ring of Spell Knowledge]That is a magic item only usable for spontaneous arcane spell casters. It would require exposure to a spell that Tyrien wants to teach the ring, then it is treated being on her known spell list for purpose of her bard spell casting. The nice thing is that the spell can be changed.[/sblock]



[sblock=ring]
So, can Heinrich 'upload' a spell to the usb device ring  and a spontanious caster 'download' it?[/sblock]



jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]I didn't think of it, but we should probably give Nom a once-over with Detect Magic to make sure that was just a standard neck snap, and not a 'make you a brainless ghoul later' move.
> 
> Also, Systole's breakdown on Dimensional Lock nudged me to think about Detect Magicking the ghouls. If it was a scry / control effect, that'd leave a different aura behind than a regular possession, or am I wrong there? Of course, since it took me so long to think of it, auras may have faded either way, but like the name: doesn't hurt to ask, I suppose.
> 
> ...






Systole said:


> The keys fit the outside doors of the crypts, presumably with the intention of keeping grave robbers away from the bodies of the dead.  Well, grave robbers aside from the recently departed Nom, in any event.  A thorough search of the inside reveals no secret passageways in the crypts themselves -- they're simple, above-ground crypts for storage of dead bodies.
> 
> No lingering traces of undead magic linger on Nom's corpse.  Either the spawned undead aren't capable of creating additional spawn, or the neck-snap didn't count as a suitably undead-creating type of death.  Also, the only magic detectable on the undead spawn is necromancy -- which doesn't rule out a sort of astral projection, actually.  But it does rule out that Armando was using some sort of dimensional magics to move himself or his spirit into the various corpses.  The most likely explanation is probably that as the master undead, he possesses an innate connection to his spawn that doesn't require moving his spirit around.



[sblock=JKson]
Well, It appears Systolehas been taking in account Heinrich's skills and abilities, and that I would do the requisite check. The results bein then posted as you see.[/sblock]
"Ja, Tyrein Holy vater is much needed.IF vee can find das bons."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien nodded as Harry pointed out importance of the knowledge they had learned from the spirit. She also noted that Harry also had that same knowledge now too.

“You are correct, Harry. That is some dangerous knowledge and probably quite valuable. Just what are your own intentions about it?”

Without any apparent way of finding the bones in the graveyard, she followed up with another question, “Also, Harry, do you happen to know where the spirit’s body was buried?”

“I do happen to have some more holy water, but getting some more in town should not be difficult either, Heinrich.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [sblock=Ring]







			
				SdW said:
			
		

> So, can Heinrich 'upload' a spell to the usb device ring  and a spontanious caster 'download' it?



Sort of, yes. 

I think he could upload a 2nd level spell (or a 1st level one) that is also on the Bard’s Spell list. He can also upload a 1st level arcane spell (like Burning Hands) that is not on the bard list. Then Tyrien would be able to cast that spell as if it was on her Known spell list. It is not really downloaded, it stays there until it is overwritten.

Since Tyrien cannot cast 2nd level spells yet, Burning Hands is actually a good choice for her. She can use it with Arcane Archer’s Imbue Arrow.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos chuckles. "Sorry. Wasn't being clear, Harry. Got no plans to pass along Armando's ultimatum. I worship the Lady of Secrets; makes it important to know which ones are too dangerous to share. But mentioning Armando at all might get us some reactions that point us in a direction. If a sit down won't happen, though ... probably not worth reporting it."

At Tyrien's implication, Eanos clucks his tongue. "Can't imagine a body like Harry's made it this long being fool enough to go starting a gang war in his hometown," he says with a charming smile. "Not after warning us 'bout the same, yes?" Nevertheless, he does spare the briefest moment to assess Harry's own reaction to his half-elf companion's pointed comment, as he also waits to hear if their blind guide knows where Armando's remains are supposed to be. 

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Protection from Evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks) (8 minutes)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2014)

Harry nods at Eanos' assessment.  "The gentleman is correct, ma'am.  I'd not want that information getting around while there's still hope that you can put a stop to things.  And if you decide that you can't and you have to tell someone ... well, I'd not want to be the one who had to make a choice as to whether to tell the Syndicate or the Crew first.  Fact is, I'd leg it before it came to that.

"As for where the Don is buried, no one except his murderer knows.  There was never a body found.  He just up and disappeared one day, and then Mr. Cato and Mr. King went to war right after.  And generally speaking, bodies that need to get disposed of in a quiet way don't get buried.  Not when there's all that ocean out there to put them in."  





* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . 
*
[sblock=OOC]As far as Eanos can tell, Harry's telling the truth.  He wants nothing to do with starting an all-out gang war, especially considering that it would go very badly for someone who picked the wrong side.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos sighs. "Body been soaking in the ocean that long might explain the saltwater smell at the first site," the inquisitor says, considering.

"Nom admitted some of the bodies weren't here, and Armando seemed to confirm they were out there undeading in the city. Question is: how long ago did they go wandering, and how many? Ten re-dead here. Any idea how many total victims, Harry?"

As he waits for a response, Eanos starts at the crypts and begins literally sniffing about on the thin chance any of the other undead might have been around lately enough to still leave a scent trail.

[sblock=ooc]Might as well give it a go. Looking for trails (preferably undead ones) that aren't associated with anyone in / dead on the cemetery to see if Eanos can track them:

Scenty Survival tracking check. (1d20+25=38)

If he doesn't find anything, I'd say checking out the other crime scene (that was a Crew site, if I'm remembering right) would be my next suggestion.

Also, since it's just occuring to me: what time of day is it? I have a tendency to lose track of that kind of thing until suddenly the GM says "so, you're walking around in the dark exhausted..."  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, *25* w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Protection from Evil (+2 ac & Saves vs. evil attacks) (8 minutes)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2014)

[sblock=idea]Jkason, you just gave me an idea![/sblock]

Heinrich scratches his thinly haired chin, then stops and starts to concentrate. He looks about to see if there is a necrotic trail that might stand out as being from another direction other then from the crypts.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien shrugged, not really able to do more than Eanos to track undead. 

Her mind had also caught on the spirit’s body potentially residing in the ocean might be that connection they found at the scene of the latest murder.

“So finding the bones might mean going underwater? I suppose that can be solved with the right spell to breath…”

“Actually, is there not a location spell that could be used to find the bones so we need not ask the crime lords?” she asked Heinrich, who she assumed would know of such spells.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2014)

Harry scratches his head in thought.  "I don't know an exact number.  I don't think anyone does.  Both the Syndicate and the Crew wouldn't want the other to know how bad they've been hurt, so I expect they've been under-reporting how bad they've been got.  And it also doesn't pay to advertise the sailors that've been in the wrong place at the wrong time, either.  Best I can figure ... five weeks ... three attacks a week ... two bodies per attack ... I'd guess that'd be around thirty or so, all told.  But that's a rough number, sir.  And it's not counting the fishermen that might have got killed, either."

It's difficult to sniff around the graveyard, given the overpowering scent of decay and undeath, but Eanos does manage to catch a brief whiff of the rot-and-seawater smell, although it's older, as if the source hasn't been here for several days ... a week at least.  There's also a scent of perfume, similarly aged.  The trail of risen undead leads back toward the town, and it's easy enough to follow to the outskirts, but once the scent trail leads into the town proper, it's quickly overwhelmed by the everyday business of the city.





* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . *

[sblock=OOC]It's mid-afternoon by my reckoning.  You arrived late morning, then spent about an hour at the crime scene, an hour and a half to the cemetery (including time to loot bodies and interrogate Cheesewright), and hour at the cemetery poking around, and about a half hour or an hour back.  Let's say it's 2 or 3 PM.

Locate Object/Locate Creature might _possibly _work assuming that your target isn't magically shielded and is on dry ground.  If the target is in the ocean, however, tides and currents might interfere with the 'no running water' part of the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Catching that sea smell and death mix here like the crime scene, but at least a week old," he shakes his head, then cocks it to one side, raising an eyebrow. 

"Also, though ... perfume. Been here 'bout as long. Could be our 'her,' yes?" he offers. The inquisitor closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, trying to lock the fragrance into his memory. 

Once the others are ready, he leads them back toward town along the undead scent trail, but sighs as they reach the edge of town. He sniffs the air in a few different directions, but finally admits, "Gone. They came into town, but dunno which way they went.

"Probably The Crew murder site's our next best bet for picking anything up," he says. As he waits for agreement from the others, he frowns as his attention catches on something Harry's said. 

"Harry, the fishermen ... how'd they die? Maybe more important: where and when?"

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2014)

Heinrich shakes his head,"Ocean water moves und messes up the magic. Also I bet the body was magicked to not be found."

I goes back to thinking then, "Locate object would search for a little over 700 feet for 9 minutes, for me, but creatures cannot be found. To scry might work. I would need A silver mirror worth at least 1000 gold to focus through. I can cast that as I have it in my book, but I would do better if I knew the subject.
 . . . . . 
There is a spell to contact the other planes, but it has great . . . . . risks"

for the dm reference: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/s/scrying

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien nodded as Heinrich shared some knowledge on spell craft.

“Hmm, then I guess actually talking with the crime lords might be easier.” 

The archeress followed along, not really sure what to do next.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC Stuff]I am assuming Tyrien has the Ring of Spell Knowledge II, can we have Heinrich put Burning Hand on it during the advancement in time since we have jumped ahead a couple of hours?

Btw, I will be on vacation for 4-5 days. I might get time to drop a quick post to provide guidance on Tyrien. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2014)

"If there is any physical piece of this specter, I can start searching. Mayhap a thing that belonged . . ."


----------



## Systole (Mar 31, 2014)

"Welllll ... truth be told, I don't think anyone's really sure whether the fishermen were victims or whether they just got unlucky and the timing was a coincidence.  It was right before the killer started hitting the Syndicate and the Crew.  From what I heard, a couple of them got tangled up in their nets and fell overboard and drowned one night -- that might not be it exactly, but I recollect it was something along those lines.  What goes in Old Town's not exactly my area of expertise.  Anyway, it was only afterwards that people started wondering if those were connected, but I think it's generally been concluded that it was a coincidence after all, since the killer hasn't gone after any other fishermen."

"So, where to now, sirs and madam?  I heard you mention the Crew crime scene or else Mr. Cato or Mr. King. I'm happy to take you to any one of them."





* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2014)

"Hmmm, next crime scene, I would say."


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos considers Harry's information a moment, then looks to the others, pensive.

"Was thinking the other site, myself, but now that I hear it ... Odds are Armando's body would've been dumped to sea, yes? What if, accidental-like or sent there by someone with an agenda, these fisherfolk are how the old Don got back on land? If we think stopping him stops the rest, might be worth checking this out as a source."

[sblock=ooc]Probably me following an all-but-literal red herring, but thought I'd bring it up. If the others want to head to the crime scene first / instead, that's fine, too, but figured it was worth putting out there.

FYI, posted in the AFK thread, but I may be scarce given family stuff of the not entirely good kind. Feel free to drag Eanos, his nose, and his internal lie detector wherever necessary if it's holding folks up. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien shrugged, "Well, I am not really sure where we should go next as a priority."

"Let us see the other crime scene and find out if there are any more clues. Then we can go see if there is something more to be learned amongst the fishermen." 

The archeress turned to Harry, "Lead the way, Harry."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 7, 2014)

Harry nods.  "Sure thing, ma'am.  This-a-way."  Thankfully, this pass through town doesn't result in an ambush by criminals, either of the living or undead varieties.  

Harry eventually leads you to a rather nicely appointed townhouse with a pair of thugs standing outside.  They nod as you approach.  The slightly more intelligent looking one says, "You wanted 'em done up with holy water, right?  'Cause we wetted 'em down with the stuff, like we was told to.  But everything else is just the same as it was."

This crime scene is somewhat different from the other.  Unlike the Syndicate crime scene, this house had not been reinforced at the time of the attack, and it appears somewhat worse the wear for it.  The door is still on its hinges, but the windows have been shattered with great force, and the inside of the house is covered with splinters of glass.

Three bodies lie sprawled across the floor as well.  From outside, you can see that each has a partially-evaporated damp spot where they were apparently treated recently with holy water.  Two of the bodies are human males, and the third is a dwarf male.

"The short one would be 'Thumbs' Stonewalker," Harry says.  "The blonde with the ponytail is Dorosh, and the other should be Titus van Andrei.  Poor Dorosh.  He was quite a character."

"Got away from Cato's halfling bitch-wolf when she was out for blood.  Twice," the smarter thug agrees.  "Shame his luck finally ran out."






* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2014)

"So, I suppose some_* THING*_ shattered das vindows in and attacked das fellers here." Heinrich looks to his fellow investigators for a moment, the turned back with a slight vacant look as he detects any possible lingering auras.
Spell craft check
1d20+18=36


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien was not sure what they would learn at the crime scene, but that was more the expertise of the red-headed spell casters. She was more of a warrior.  However, with the thugs being so amiable and chatty, she decided to speculate out loud and see what everyone thought.

Striking up a conversation with Harry and the two thugs, she asked, "Hmm, what do all of the victims have in common, if anything? What were they roles or importance in their respective organizations?"

"And how long were they members? Were they present before the split?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> "And how long were they members? Were they present before the split?"




Heinrich's ears perk up at that question. He with holds any information he may gather from his spell until he hears the answer.


[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos lets Tyrien do the chatting, instead turning his enchanced senses to the room. He sniffs around for both the undead stench from the previous scene, and the perfume he caught a piece of at the cemetery, hoping one of them might provide a trail of some sort. 

His ears perk momentarily at mention of Sugar Sweet in connection with one of the victims, but he focuses on processing the scene for now, leaving the chattier archer to ply the men for information.

[sblock=ooc]Trying to get caught up, so this one's kind of slight. My apologies. Rolls here for noticing and tracking as the case may be:

Perception (scent); Survival (w/ spell bonuses) (1d20+23=37, 1d20+25=30)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2014)

The victims and the inside of the house were apparently peppered with shards of flying glass.  Standing outside and looking in, Heinrich is fairly sure that the attacker started things off with a type of sonic evocation spell -- probably the one most wizards refer to as 'Shout.'

The two thugs look at each other, not sure how much they should disclose to Tyrien, investigator or no.  Finally, the smarter one shrugs.  "Thumbs was here since the beginning, that I know.  I mean, before the split for sure.  Dorosh and Andrei joined before us, but I'm not sure when.  And they were all higher up than us.  I don't know what you'd call it.  Mid-level?"  He searches his memory.  "But yeah, I think there's been one of the old boys who got got each time we've been hit.  Is that who they're going after?"

Eanos looks around the room.  Aside from the familiar rot-and-seawater smell, he notices a few interesting things.  A shred of fabric hangs on a jagged shard of glass in the window, where the killer presumably came through.  In the glass shards, there are scuffmarks where he walked, and it appears he shuffled, or had a bit of a limp -- which is probably not surprising if the killer is some sort of corporeal undead.  Lastly, among the shards of glass from the windows, Eanos finds a bit of curved glass.  After a bit of a search, he's able to locate a few more pieces.  It looks like the remains of a small vial, probably something that had a potion in it and then was stepped on or dropped.





* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2014)

Heinrich weighs the information momentarily then says, "Das spell vas Shout most likely, That vas used to shatter glass."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien was pretty sure that was exactly what was going on, but she did not think it was appropriate to say so to the thug. She shrugged, “No one can say for sure, except the killer.”

“But finding out what is in common with each of the murders can only aid us in determining the motive and narrowing the suspects.”

“If the killer is going after the higher level people who were with the original organization, then it certainly indicates a different list of suspects than a killer that is chaotically murdering people all willy nilly.”

She had another thought.

“It would be helpful to know how many people are left alive on a list of potential future victims. The two bosses and their representatives that hired us make four. How many other people are alive and around from before the split? Mayhap we can set a trap for the killer.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

As Tyrien makes explicit mention of the gang bosses as targets in front of the nervous thugs, Eanos suppresses a flinch, but says nothing, deciding he'd likely only hightlight what he hoped to obscure.

Eanos keeps the signs of undead presence to himself as long as the guards are near, but does bring his collected finds to the others, whispering a quick prayer to Issolatha to check for auras before asking the more skilled Heinrich to identify them. 

"Looks like the shouter left behind some presents," the inquisitor says, offering the fabric and curved glass shards. "Not sure if this broke on accident or on purpose, but if they were carrying it, figure it might be important, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Detect Magic to look for auras. As above, keeping signs of undead to himself for now. I'm assuming by the description that Eanos doesn't have all the pieces of whatever the vial was, which makes sense. If he does, he'll ask Tyrien to use Mending to put it back together.  

I can't get invisible castle OR coyote code to respond for me right now. If Eanos detects magic on any residue in the glass, and there's any to taste, he'll go ahead and try the "sample potion to identify" option for Perception. Since it's not scent based, his mod on that should be +19, so he should auto-succeed on anything up to a 5th level spell, I believe (DC 15 + spell level?).  

If there's not enough to sample, he'll likely need our resident wizard to sort out any auras, since Eanos's Spellcraft is a laughable +4 (He's more interested in the secrets of people, and lets Issolatha handle the secrets of magic.  ).[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 11, 2014)

The thug nods in agreement before the wheels start turning.  After a moment of intense thought, he asks, "Wait, it's only the old guys that the killer is after?"

Eanos examines the glass.  There's some sort of liquid residue on it, and after a minute or two, he's after to identify it as a potion of invisibility.  Looking for magical auras identifies several weapons and armor that bear minor enchantments, and a magical haversack full of potion vials that Dorosh was carrying.  Checking the crushed vials against the ones still in his possession, the size and shape looks like a match.  The fabric has no enchantment on it, however.  It appears to be just fabric.





* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .

*[sblock=OOC]Appraise check if you want to know more about the fabric.

Loot is: 
1 potion of barkskin
1 potion of jump
1 potion of lesser restoration
1 potion of delay poison
1 potion of endure elements
1 handy haversack
2 studded leather +1
1 chainmail +1
1 dwarf waraxe +1
1 short sword +1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2014)

Heinrich asks to get a closer look at the cloth, and if he does:

1d20+18=22

[I am hating Invisable castle!]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien shrugged before shaking her head, “I don’t know for sure if the bosses are being targeted or not. It is a possibility that crossed all our minds as we consider it. But we already know that not everyone killed was one of the old guys. So it is really just speculation without much proof.”

“Just how many old guys are alive and around, anyway?” she asked. She was not concerned if they drew the same conclusions she had or not. If there was an obvious pattern to the murders, then the same idea would have occurred to the bosses already as they watched their oldest acquaintances getting murdered. That thought made Tyrien feel like they were playing catch up with their employers.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Like the lady says, no one's left a pretty little note, so no one knows for sure exactly the whos and whys, but we're getting paid to try sussing it out, yes?" Eanos says, trying to keep the guards on task.

"Means we ask all sorts of questions, some that pan out and some that don't. Faster you answer, faster we make sure you aren't the next one on the chopping block," he says, adding with a slightly mischievous grin, "Or on Rahor of Clan Gregga's s*** list for wasting our time asking questions instead of answering them, yes?" 

as he lets the specter of Rahor's ire hang in the air, Eanos tests the remnants on the glass, then says, "Looks like someone went invisible. Not sure if it was killer or victim. Don't know anything 'bout this fabric, though," he finishes, letting the wizard have a look. 

[sblock=ooc]I don't imagine it's a full out Intimidate check so much as a nudge; I have to imagine there's kind of a constant dread of punishment by the higher-ups motivating the thugs, though.

No help from Eanos on the Appraise, I'm afraid:

Appraise (aid another) (1d20=7)
Eanos wants to ask about what Dorosh did to repeatedly PO Sweet, but he'll hold off until Tyrien's done getting her answers.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 14, 2014)

All that Heinrich is able to tell from the fabric was that it had been wet for a very long time and was mostly rotten.  It smells terrible, like rancid meat and seawater.

The thug considers Tyrien's question for a minute.  "In Gandling?  I guess the Crew has maybe two dozen guys who've been here since the split.  Maybe less, maybe more.  A lot of them went to the other port towns west of here to set up franchises."  He visibly blanches when Eanos drops Rahor's name.  "Yeah, sure.  Got it, chief."





* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2014)

"Invisible?" , asks Heinrich, "I vill look fur das aura. It vould be nice if perp ist still here . . . . ."

Search for any residual aura of Illusion level 2 spell. (just grasping here, but maybe the insible person left some other aura . . . . . ?)

Perception +10
1d20+10=22

spellcraft +18
1d20+18=31


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien heard the number and it was potentially more than she thought, but then the thug was not sounding privy to the actual numbers. She thought Harry might actually no better, but he had clammed up. She did not blame for it, and decided they would probably talk again on the subject later when they had the blind man alone.

“Hmmm, that is interesting. I wonder if that is worth pursuing to come up with an accurate list or not. Have there been any rumors or words of similar murders taking place at those other locations?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 15, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos pats Heinrich on the shoulder and takes back the fabric.

"Didn't figure there was much to go on there, but we'll keep it just in case," the inquisitor says. As Tyrein continues to question, Eanos puts the fabric in the haversack and slings it on his shoulder. "Not the kind of drink I want right now, but Dorosh managed to dodge Sugar Sweet, so figure these cocktails helped him out, yes?"

Here he seems to find the segue he was looking for, and adds a question of his own to the guards. "Just what did Dorosh _do_ to get on Sweet's bad side so often, but not so bad that she didn't give up after awhile?"

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 15, 2014)

Lingering traces of illusion magic on Dorosh's corpse suggest that he was the one who drank the potion.  Invisibility clearly didn't save him as he appears to have been killed by a single, clean stab wound.

The thug shakes his head at Tryien's question.  "Not that we've heard about.  Not yet."

"Dorosh was always quick to use his drinks.  Not that he was any slouch all by himself," Harry adds quickly, remembering that there are Crew in the vicinity.  "But it did give him an edge in certain situations.  As for what he said ..." he coughs politely.  "I'm sure I don't know."

The thug says, "Hah!  I do!  I was there when he said it.  It goes: What's the difference between Sugar Sweet and an eight year old girl?"  He pauses, a huge grin on his face.  "Oh, about an inch and a half ... _but only if Sugar's in high heels!_  Hahahahahaha!"  He breaks into uproarious laughter, and then stops after a minute.  "Ah, you probably had to be there.  It was a lot funnier when Dorosh said it."





* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2014)

Systole said:


> Lingering traces of illusion magic on Dorosh's corpse suggest that he was the one who drank the potion.  Invisibility clearly didn't save him as he appears to have been killed by a single, clean stab wound.




Heinrich's hands traces the faint outline of the illusion aura. "Look Eanos. It vas Dorosh who used das potion fur sure., But see? One blade strike to kill him. Invisibility has no help against das Rachsüchtiger Geist, Vengeful spirit."



Systole said:


> The thug says, "Hah!  I do!  I was there when he said it.  It goes: What's the difference between Sugar Sweet and an eight year old girl?"  He pauses, a huge grin on his face.  "Oh, about an inch and a half ... _but only if Sugar's in high heels!_  Hahahahahaha!"  He breaks into uproarious laughter, and then stops after a minute.  "Ah, you probably had to be there.  It was a lot funnier when Dorosh said it."




Looking at the thug heinrich smiles as pleasently as he can and says, " I hope she never hears you had repeated what was said, eh?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien was not sure what was so funny. Maybe it was the reference to being short, and she supposed that would make Sugar Sweet angry. But calling a Halfling short or small was not all that funny.

She shrugged, “I suppose we had to be there to appreciate the humor to its fullest. I don’t image Miss Sweet would have found it funny.”

The archeress looked to her red-headed companions to see if they were ready to continue the investigation elsewhere.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods as Heinrich confirms the potion's user, and the fact that their foe has at least some access to bypassing such magical concealment. Good to know.

The joke itself does little for Eanos, though he does file it away as possibly useful context for Sweet's personal ego-buttons.  Seeing the usually-cheery Tyrien turn a cold shoulder to the men over the joke, however, does raise the briefest flash of an amused smile on Eanos. He quickly suppresses his amusement, however. 

"Thanks for your help, boys," Eanos says with the slightest bow of his head. "Think we prolly have all we're getting from here, so we'll leave you to your work."

He moves to the door, waiting for Heinrich and Tyrien to gather themselves or ask anything else that struck them before asking Harry, "Now, which way to those fishermen's folk?"

[sblock=ooc]That's where Eanos wants to go, anyway. He can be pushed a different direction if the other two prefer.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 16, 2014)

The thug laughs, but there's a tinge of fear to it.  "I'm not scared of her," he says, which is belied by the fact that he's scanning the rooftops as he says it. 

"The Old Quarter is down thisaway," Harry says.  "I'm sorry to tell you that while I know my way around there, but I don't know my way around there quite as well as I know my way around the rest of the town.  And the people down there will know to talk to you, but they mostly keep apart from the Crew and the Syndicate, so they might not be as ... accommodating as those who are operating under direct orders, as it were."  He scratches an ear.  "There's a market where the daily catch gets traded.  It's probably the best place to start, if I had to guess."





* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2014)

"ist goot place to check"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





After waving a farewell to the thugs, Tyrien accompanied the others as they departed to the Old Quarter.

As they walked, she asked, “Harry, considering the company we were just keeping, I had the impression there was information about my questions you were not saying. Can you tell us now while we are pretty much alone?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [sblock=XP Question]How close is Tyrien getting to leveling up? It looks like the 1st post has not been updated at all, Systole.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods his agreement to the market, and follows Harry's lead. 

"Don't know what Harry might be holding onto," Eanos says in response to Tyrien once the party is moving again, "but now that the ears are further away, I can tell you I found a few signs in that place of undead. Dunno if our boy was there in person or was playing ride-along like he was at the cemetery, but something that should've been rotting underground was in that room walking around," Eanos shares. 

Despite saying the ears were further away, his companions notice Eanos still keeps his volume low, taking to heart Harry's earlier warnings about the omnipresence of curious souls from both gangs.

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 17, 2014)

Harry shakes his head.  "Didn't have a lot to add, Miss.  And I wanted to keep my mouth shut because of the ... because of what I heard up at the graveyard.  I didn't want that to slip out, Miss.  That, and it's not a good policy to repeat certain things that certain people said about certain other people, whether or not I might have known those certain things."  He pauses.  "But I believe the exact number that Dorosh used was a half inch, not an inch and a half."

He leads you down to the Old Quarter fish market, which smells overwhelming of old fish.  It's enough to make Eanos' stomach churn, but after a moment he's able to choke his nausea back down.  Harry makes a few discreet inquiries and you're eventually pointed to a stern-looking fishwife who's standing in the corner of the market.  The other fishermen and women move around her in an unconsciously deferential manner, making it clear that she's definitely got some sort of authority among these people.  She watches you with a wholly unreadable expression as you approach.

"Good afternoon, Missus Moressi.   I'm Harry Harson..."

The woman cuts him off, clearly much more of a direct speaker than Harry is, and not the sort to wait for him to come around to the point.  "I know who you are, Harry.  What can I do for you and your guests?  And I prefer to be called Gemma.  We're a simpler folk than those uptown."








* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . Gemma Moressi . .

*        *GM:*  Heinrich leveled up a few days ago.  He's at 74078 as of today.  Tyrien is 65316, and Eanos is at 54582.


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

The inquisitor smiles at the apparent straightforwardness of the fishwife, and takes it as his cue, stepping forward.

"Gemma: Eanos. Well met," he says by way of his own plainspoken introduction. "My friends and I are looking into the recent nastiness, and we wanted to ask you 'bout the fishermen your folk lost not too long ago? Dunno if it's all a piece, but figure Gandling owes its fisherfolk enough to find out, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy; Sense Motive (1d20+13=31, 1d20+22=24)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2014)

Heinrich bows, "Heinrich, Meister Frau Gemma. We vish fur justice  to be brought fur them."

Aid another diplomacy for Eanos: 1d20+1=21 A nat 20 now?!?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyien nodded to acknowledge Harry’s reply, then said aloud since he could not see the head movement, “Thanks for being careful with words.”

The archeress was not really sure how they were going to deal with the spirit. But in the end, she thought it was going to come down to letting it take revenge on those it wanted to kill. 

Tyrien smiled in greeting to the fisherwoman. “I am the archer, Tyrien e’Adrianne. Any help at all would be appreciated.”

Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20+1=14)
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 18, 2014)

"So you're here about Daug and Walder."  Gemma takes out a pipe and lights it, then puffs on it for a short time while she studies you.  After a long moment, she seems to reach a decision.  "Lyssanrda, come here a moment, would you?" she calls to a passing fisherwoman.  She inclines her head to Harry, "Take this one over to Keller's stall.  Tell them to wrap up a parcel of dried eels for him.  And make sure it's wrapped good and well."  The woman nods and guides Harry over to a stall that you can't help but notice is on the far side of the market.

Once Harry is out of earshot, Gemma turns back to you.  "You work for them, but you're not or t'other," she says.  "I'll say what I know, but I'll have your oath that if Daug and Walder got into something wicked, that those uptown don't find out.  The rest of us don't want any truck with their dealings."  After you agree, she continues.

"Daug, rest his soul, he wasn't a good fisherman.  He was a good man and he tried hard, but with his new wife and child, money was tight.  Walder was his cousin, and they was close.   One night about two months ago, Daug told his wife he'd got some business that was going to set them up good for money, and that he'd be back come morning.  'Cept, of course, he _wasn't _back come morning, and Walder was missing too.  Found Daug's boat on the jetty rocks, though.  Smelled like death.

"Later on that day, the bodies washed up.  Drowned."  She puffs on her pipe.  "Drowned _maybe_.  They had rope burns all around like what happens when you get caught in a net, but there weren't no net."  She shakes her head.  "Seen plenty of men get tangled in a net and drown.  Never seen 'em get free after.   And where they washed up ... it's a spring tide.  The only place they would have come from was the reef.  Ain't no fish out by the reef.  Not _that _reef anyways.  It's a bad place."

Gemma looks at you.  "So that's the thing.  Daug and Walder went out to the reef at night, and came back dead.  And after that, the killin' started.  Now, Daug and Walder was both good men, and if they woke something, you have my oath it weren't intentional.  And if they was victims, I'd see justice done."









* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . Gemma Moressi . .

*[sblock=GM]I'm assuming no one will have a problem agreeing to Gemma's terms since you've already decided on not providing your employers with full disclosure anyway.  I'm also assuming your oaths will be truthful, because Gemma's Sense Motive is nothing to sneeze at.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2014)

"Meisr Frau Gemma, Das Reef," Heinrich treads carefully - slowly - respectful of the communities loss, " Why ist das reef bad?  It might be important to our seeking of justice for them."

[sblock=ooc] I am working on leveling up H. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien was sympathetic and readily agreed. Even if the fishermen were to blame, she was confident that it was unintentional. And they already paid the price in that case. She was no stranger to making mistakes in judgment either; a certain pissed off dragonne was likely still holding a grudge after been killed by her.

“Hmm, even if they disturbed something evil and nasty out at the reef blaming them for it now would do no one any good. They are likely victims and we can avenge them if possible.”

“Would Daug’s wife know more about this business that he mentioned? Perhaps that would explain why they were out at the reef.”

The archeress was beginning to foresee a trip out on the water in a small boat. The idea was not welcome.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods without hesitation at Gemma's conditions. "Mine is the Lady of Secrets. I know how to keep them, and won't be any cause to share this one."

He listens attentively, and again nods. "Not met a man yet would wake up something that would kill him and threaten his kin on purpose," he agrees with Gemma. "Not here to go blaming victims, either. Like the lady says," here he just his jaw briefly in Tyrien's direction, "Hopefully we can pay back whatever might have killed them in kind."

Eanos makes a quick check to make sure Harry's still occupied, though he suspects the canny old man knows exactly why he's been offered eel, and is smart enough to keep himself busy. Once he's sure, though, he gestures to his companions.

"Theirs are the questions I'd have asked, as well. Sounds like this reef has a reputation all its own, yes? And while he may not have given her specifics, Daug's wife might have noticed something important that could help us find who hired him. If you can arrange a meeting, we'd be grateful.

Now that I think on it, though, is the boat still around? Been a while, but maybe we get lucky and find something aboard that tells us something, too."

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 21, 2014)

Gemma shakes her head when asked if the widow would be available for questioning.  "Poor woman's been through hell, and Daug was too damned proud to tell her how the money was supposed to come.  So I'd rather you didn't."  She puffs on her pipe.  "I weren't going to mention it, but she did confide to me a week or so before they went lost.  Said she smelled perfume on Daug one night when he come home late."

She nods at Eanos.  "Boat's still beached on the jetty, if you want to look.  At first, no one wanted to use it on account of the smell, and now there's some that says the boat's cursed.  We asked the priest come say a prayer over it, but he's been busy with the problems uptown ... so he says, anyway.  I expect the real reason is that he wets his robes at the thought of going outside, what with the killer roaming around at large and all."









* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . Gemma Moressi . .
*
        *GM:*  You're welcome to push to meet the widow if you want, but it'll require a decent Diplomacy check, and it might risk Gemma getting protective if you blow it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2014)

"Das bad smell - as death rot, Ja?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien was puzzled.

“Perfume, you say? That sounds passing odd if that’s related to his business opportunity.”

“As much as I would like to respect the grieving widow, she must surely had her suspicions about Daug’s activities. Even if he did not say, I would expect her guesses on what she thought it might be and what it was certain the business to not be to be revealing.”

“But if you feel confident that you would know as well as she, then I reckon we would have to accept that.”

Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20+1=4)
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos keeps his own reaction neutral at the mention of perfume, filing it next to the scent from the cemetary in his mental collection. His flinch is minimal as Tyrien seems to misstep slightly in her own use of the information, the ginger woodsman stepping in quickly to recover.

"Lost loved ones, myself, so I understand your lady's grief," Eanos says with all sincerity. "Don't know about Daug's wife, but I know found my own solace in hunting down the souls who killed those I loved. If we're right, might be good for her piece of mind to do the same. You think it's too much for her, of course, we'll make due with just the boat and give you our own earnest thanks for what you've given."

[sblock=ooc]"misstep" above was just meant to be fluff for Tyrien's Aid result. 

Okay, I think this may be exactly what he got before. I suspect it won't get us a meeting, but hopefully isn't so bad it turns the fishwife against us:

Diplomacy w/ Silver Tongue (1d20+17=27) [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 22, 2014)

Gemma puffs on her pipe, considering.  "I'll talk to her tonight.  If you've got questions you're still desperate to ask on the morrow, mayhap we'll consider a bit of palaver.  The boat I can show you."  She motions to the young woman leading Harry around and nods toward another stall.  The young woman nods and obediently begins shuttling the old beggar over to another stall, presumably for another helping of dried goods.  Then Gemma sets off at a rather brisk pace for a woman of her age, apparently expecting you to follow.

After a minute or two of walking, you arrive at the jetty.  Pulled up beyond the high tide line is a fairly large rowboat, perhaps about 18 feet in length.  "Help me with this," Gemma says to Eanos.  With his assistance (although less assistance than he might have suspected), he and the fisherwoman turn the boat over.  Eanos' enhanced nose wrinkles: he can smell that same seawater-and-rot smell, but it's quite strong here, even though the boat has been out in the elements for the past two months.

The design of the boat is for versatility, with oarlocks (for either one or two oarsmen) and some struts amidships that could hold a modest sail.  The boat is also set up in such a way that the aft could be used to hold fishing nets, crab traps, or removable seating.  At present, the removable seats are in place.  









* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2014)

Heinrich immediately puts his skills in action, ever looking for clues he gazes about the row boat with his natural eyes and his magic sight.

Detect Magic

Perception:
1d20+11=23
Spellcraft:
1d20+19=33


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien had tried being diplomatic in her words, but the tone of her voice failed her. However, she was grateful that Eanos was able to pick up the pieces and they had a possibility of a meeting on the morrow.

Seeing the boat, the archeress was apprehensive. She was not so keen on heading to the reef. Her arrows could travel well over water, but not very well in it. She had a suspicion that in venturing out in the dead fishermen’s footsteps, she would be fighting for her life in the water or end up drowned like them.

“I am not sure what you two are thinking, but I will state for the record that I have little skill at sailing or rowing. I am not too keen on swimming or trying to breath underwater either.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Don't worry," Eanos says to Tyrien. "I'm a terrible swimmer. Besides, if I'm right, whatever was on that reef ain't there any more. More interested in what it might have left here," he points to the boat as he walks around it once. 

"That old familiar smell's here again. Stake my rep that this is connected, then. But _stronger_ here than elsewhere. Shouldn't linger better here with the water to wash it away than it does elsewhere, yes?" He frowns a moment, considering. "Gemma, you know how to take these seats off? Like to take a look at 'em, and what's underneath 'em."

[sblock=ooc]Since the boat's a wreck that no one's even touched since it was found, Eanos is fine with breaking stuff to get the removable seating removed, but he figures deferring to the fishwife might help keep her favorable to him.

Regular Perception; Scent (1d20+19=34, 1d20+23=31)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> “I am not sure what you two are thinking, but I will state for the record that I have little skill at sailing or rowing. I am not too keen on swimming or trying to breath underwater either.”




"Not happy with vahter at all myself. Tends to counter flame."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien was not as confident that Eanos was right. If the spirit’s bones were still out there, surely they would be protected to prevent its destruction. She just hoped that diving underwater for it was not going to be necessary.

But there also was logic in that the danger on the reef was no longer present.

“Let us hope that you are right, Eanos. My bow does not work well underwater.”


[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2014)

Gemma shrugs at Tyrien.  "'Twould be some rowing to get out there, but needn't be any swimming.  At low tide, the top part of the reef's out of the water.  There's a ridge what runs around a lagoon that's maybe fifty, sixty feet across, so you could have a look around without getting your feet wet."

When Eanos starts sniffing around, she comments, "Well, it smelled a helluva lot stronger when it first come in.  It's faded plenty.  Couple of the boys gagged at first."

Pulling out the seats reveals a twist of fiber caught in a pinch point where the horizontal board meets the interior of the boat.  Gemma examines it critically, pulling it apart with her fingers.  "Hemp.  Mighta been a fishing net once, but it's rotten as all get-out now." 






* . . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2014)

sea death-rot,  perfume,  rotton hemp rope net. Ist pointing to same as has been Yes? Ist not goot for my magic in vater.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien looked at Eanos. While she was not keen on swimming or going underwater, a short boat trip to look at the reef could be just that.

“You decision, Eanos. Shall we row out to the reef to look?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav,  human inquisitor*

Eanos rummages in his belt pouch briefly, producing the small bit of fabric from the previous crime scene.

"None of us know much 'bout fabric. This hemp, as well?" he asks Gemma as he considers the water.

"If we have time to get out and back before the tide starts coming in, might as well do it and be done with it. If tide's on the way in, not sure I trust our luck not to turn with it."

[sblock=ooc]I'm pretty sure the fabric's not hemp, but might as well take advantage of a helpful source who has a vested interest in keeping things quiet (i.e., staying clear of the gangs) while she's around and cooperative. 

Also, as above: if the tide won't be coming in for a while, let's take a look at the ridge. The more clues the better, I'd say. There's at least the strongest indication here that this is the source, so might as well exhaust it while we can.

If it's likely we might get caught with a rising tide, though, might be best to head back uptown, where chaos may or may not have ensued.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 25, 2014)

Gemma says.  "It's about a half hour row when you've got the tide with ye.  And the tide's just about an hour from full ebb now, so if you spend an hour out there, that'll give you the tide there and the tide back.  Couldn't ask for a better time, all told.  If you want to go, help me get the boat into the water."

She peers at the strip of fabric that Eanos is holding.  "Don't know what that is, but it ain't hemp.  Some sort of fancy cloth, mayhap?  Looks like it's been in the water a long time, too.  An' it's got the same smell as the boat."  She looks at Eanos with a considering expression.  "Found that someplace it oughtn't have been, then?  Uptown?"






* . . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos gives a smile to Gemma, but merely says, "Best way to avoid getting dragged into a mess you don't want to be a part of is not to ask too many questions about it, yes?" he offers genially. He isn't being sly in his evasiveness so much as offering a protective warning: _The more you know, the more likely the wrong people will come looking to ask you about it._  He values the fishwife's aid so far, and doesn't want to see her in harm's way for providing it.

Eanos bends his back to help Gemma get the boat into the water, then. 

"You'll let Harry know we'll be back with the tide, yes?" he asks the fishwife. If she didn't want the party sharing her fishermen's involvement, he presumes she'll also want to conceal the party's destination. Eanos does, however, listen carefully to her directions on reaching the reef. 

[sblock=ooc]Tyrien already said she was leaving it up to Eanos, so I figured we had a majority consensus. If I'm presuming, my apologies.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2014)

"Matron Gemma, May I have das rope ? I wish to look more closely at it later, If you please, Meister Frau."

Heinrich nods his approval as to the boat ride, but he is uncomfortable with it none the less.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Reluctant as she was to go out on the water, Tyrien was not going balk about it. She temporarily put her bow away and helped to launch the boat.

“It would appear now is the best time to go. Let us do this and get back on dry land again, then.”

As soon as the boat was ready and in the water, she pulled out her bow once more. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2014)

Heinrich looks at his companions and shrugs.
"How you use oars? Easy?"









*OOC:*


knowledge: engineering? (+18)


----------



## Systole (Apr 30, 2014)

Gemma nods at Eanos.  "True enough, that.  So long as it's not anything that we'd best know, but I'll take your word."

You finish dragging the boat to the water.  "You take the starboard side.  I've a twinge in my left shoulder these days," the old woman says, evidently having decided that she's coming.  It doesn't seem open to debate.  Tyrien and Heinrich climb into the boat while Eanos and Gemma man the oars.  If anyone is dubious at the fisherwoman's physical condition, those doubts vanish quickly, as Gemma rows with practiced ease.  When the boat pulls up near the reef a half hour later, the young man is more than a little out of breath and his hands are more than a bit raw.  Gemma, on the other hand, seems like she could do this for hours.

The reef is a roughly circular blackish-green ring about eighty feet wide that encircles a brackish lagoon.  The ring itself varies between about one and three feet out of the water, and is about five feet wide for most of its length, thickening in places to ten or fifteen.

Gemma stops the boat about twenty feet away.  "There's only one or two places that are safe to draw the boat up to, and there's no place to moor.  So I'll keep the boat while you look around, aye?"






* . . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2014)

Heinrich looks to the others with trepidation, but will climb out when the other 2 do. "This lagoon looks like it ist full of defilement, it seems." 

He detects magic on the lagoon to see if there was any necrotic energies eerily emanating.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos takes a moment to consider, but the fact of the matter is, his own sea-skills are non-existent. He nods to Gemma's plan.

"Stay close as you can, yes?" he asks, "Want to be able to high tail it if need be," he adds, choosing not to add what might happen should Gemma choose to do so first. He mutters a prayer to Issolatha to grant him speed as the fishwife pulls the boat to one of the safe points on the reef.

Eanos turns eyes, nose, and the wild insights granted by Issolatha to studying the reef, trying to see if he can determine anything new from the site. 

[sblock=ooc]Expeditious Retreat. +30 base speed for 9 minutes. Hopefully just in case.

I'm a dope. I left the Track bonus in when I rolled Eanos' Survival. That should be a 23, since there wouldn't be tracks to find, and I rolled it only to see if what wilderness lore he knows might help him parse the location for clues.

I don't imagine there's much to smell on a site covered daily with water, either, but figured, what the hell:

Perception; Perception (scent); Survival (1d20+19=37, 1d20+23=43, 1d20+17=27)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +6 (+8 w/ purity, +9 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +10 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien stayed aboard the dingy with Gemma, keeping an arrow nocked and her body propped in a stable shooting position.

“I will stand guard, let me know if you want me to come ashore.”

She tried not to move, hoping the boat would remain as stable as possible.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 5, 2014)

*GM:*  Is Heinrich staying or going now that Tyrien is staying?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2014)

*OOC:*


He will go. I want to know if he sees if any necrotic stuff comes from the lagoon. 

I got a bad feeling about this, though.


----------



## Systole (May 6, 2014)

Heinrich and Eanos debark onto the northeast section of the atoll. All around, jagged peaks of coral jut up to just below the water's surface, and Gemma grits her teeth keeping the boat away from them.  The central lagoon is dark and murky, and there's an unwholesome aroma coming of the still water, not unlike the smell of undeath that you've run into repeatedly.

The entire surface of the atoll is slick and rough, and difficult to scramble over.  To the southwest, the top of the reef flattens out a bit, and it looks like something has scratched the coral.

Heinrich can feel necromancy here.  The magical aura clings like scum to the entire reef, and the lagoon is polluted with dark energy.






* . . Gemma Moressi . .*

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=GM]Heinrich and Eanos are currently on the northeastern section of the atoll.  Gemma and Tyrien are in the boat which is a few feet away.  The wide section to the southwest looks like the most likely spot for any sort of activity.  The central lagoon is murky and foul-smelling.  Perception checks please.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2014)

*OOC:*


*eye roll*great roll here.







perception:
1d20+11=13

"Ach! das ist sehr nicht gut!! Das vahter is necromantic!"


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos tries not to stiffen too visibly as Heinrich confirms what they suspected. Instead, he turns his attention to gathering as much information from this foul little pond as he can as quickly as he can. He makes his way carefully toward the flatter, apparently scratched coral on the southwestern curve.

[sblock=ooc]Made some perception checks in my previous post, but I wasn't sure if Eanos burned those up or not, so rolled again just in case.

If the rolls are any indication, then apparently, creepy, smelly, necromantic pools make it slightly more difficult for Eanos to pay attention. Who'd have thunk it? 

Perception; Scent Perception (1d20+19=29, 1d20+23=33) [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]




Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes


*In Hand:* None (evidence)


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien wrinkled her nose as she stayed put, not having any desire to dirty her boots and clothes with whatever was coating the surface of the atoll.

“I cannot say I am surprised. This is why we are here.”

The archeress kept her arrow nocked and remained alert.

Perception (1d20+19=29)
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2014)

Both Tyrien and Eanos see small bubbles percolate up from three or four places around the lagoon, and but only Eanos is close enough to notice the odd upwellings of water that suggest things moving below -- perhaps things of fairly large size.  Or it might simply be tides.  Or eddy currents.  The murkiness of the water prevents vision below a few feet deep.  Perhaps it's perfectly natural.  Really.

On the far side of the lagoon, everyone is able to make out something that looks like a large circle scratched into the coral.  Other scratches around it might be some sort of writing or runes.  You'd need to get closer to see more.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2014)

"Vas is das?" Heinrich asks pointing to the scratches, " Come, let us go to see." He  heads over to the circular scratches.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien stayed in the boat, but suggested to Gemma about moving it around the land mass to get closer to the others.

“The need to be able to scramble aboard quickly, mayhap.”

“Did you two find something? I have you covered.” She called out. She could not tell what the scratches were from where she was siting.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos touches Heinrich's shoulder as the wizard moves. 

"Slow and careful. Looks like something big might be under there. Too murky to tell if it's that, or some tidal flow causing the issue. Stay in arm's reach, though, and I might be able to blink us to the boat, yes?" he whispers. He catches Tyrien's eye as he moves, signals that they're moving to see if what they've found is actually a find or a dead end.

He sees the half-elf is already encouraging the fishwife to keep the boat close, and gives her a thumbs up. Good.

[sblock=ooc]Now I'm not paranoid at all.  

Moving with Heinrich. As above, he'll try to stay close enough to touch him, since--depending on how far away the boat is, he may have enough Dimensional Hop left to get them off the atoll a bit quicker if need be. I don't know if Heinrich has Dimensional Door prepped or not. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 12, 2014)

[sblock=GM]If you are choosing to move to the circle scratched into the coral, I will need:
1. A stealth check (assuming you're not just tromping over there).
2. A K:Nature check.
3. A K:Religion OR K:Arcana check.

Are you going to have the boat stay where it is so you can board normally, or do you want Gemma to row to a bit off the southwest side in anticipation of Dimensional Hopping away?[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Stealth;Know:Nature;Know:Religion (1d20+21=26, 1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=12)

Wow. For a person with +21 to Stealth, that's rather pathetic. Ah, well, at least he might be somewhere close to knowing something on the nature check. 

If it's possible to have Gemma do so, I was hoping for the 'close enough to hop' option, since, between having to have her come in for us to board and having to negotiate the difficult terrain, it seems like a much better 'get the heck out of dodge' option if we need it.

I say this knowing full well that something that lives in the water probably moves much faster than a boat, mind, but hopefully a hop might cut out enough rounds that we can come up with something else. 

Too bad making a vehicle invisible doesn't auto-disappear the passengers. Eanos can make something up to 900 lbs invisible, but I think that would mean there'd just be four people apparently floating slightly above the water... [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2014)

Stealth check:
1d20+10=27

Nature check:
1d20+13=22

Arcana check:
1d20+19=24
[huh, a plus 19 and roll a 5 - *sigh*]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien nodded to acknowledge Eanos’s hand gesture and she kept two arrows nocked, ready to fire them both at once before launching her barrage.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [sblock=Crunch]Continual Perception checks at +19 every round for me, please.
As long as we are close enough with the dingy, even staying put is fine. Without map updates and tokens, I am not really concerned about exact positions unless it will bite us in the rear.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2014)

Gemma shadows Eanos and Heinrich as the pick their way around the island.  Tyrien keeps a watch from the boat, bow at the ready.

As he picks his way along the dead coral, Eanos steps on something that crunches, and looking down, he finds he's put his boot down on a sea-snail.  Actually, its shell is colored dark blue, like most of the small periwinkles that spend their time on rocks at tide level.  This can't be one of those, however, since periwinkles are about the size of a fingernail, and this was almost the size of a man's fist.  As he looks down, the foul, rotting odor of the creature wafts up and Eanos' stomach turns over for about the tenth time today.  Looking around, both Heinrich and Eanos realize that there are more of the creatures, and they're indeed periwinkles but they're periwinkles which have been bloated and sickened by the residue of some whatever foul magic clings to this place.

In the lagoon, there's another burst of small bubbles ... no, two ... no, _three_ more bursts of bubbles.  They're concentrated in the southern half of the lagoon, now.

Moving southwards even more carefully now, Eanos and Heinrich reach the arcane marks cut into the coral.  Not surprisingly -- and probably, just as they feared -- the circle is some sort of necromantic invocation.  Blasphemous runes spiral into a circle for raising and containing a dead soul, but the circle is blasted and empty, having served its purpose.

[sblock=Heinrich]The runes for this invocation seem overly complex, somehow.  Or maybe ... incomplete?  Yes, complex and incomplete -- _deliberately_ incomplete, in fact.  The invocation for wholeness of body is rather ordinary, but the invocation for wholeness of memory seems to be missing a key rune.  Whatever or whoever was raised here came back without a piece of its memory.  Unfortunately, the whole invocation was tailored to the resurrection of a specific individual, and without an extensive knowledge of that individual, Heinrich can't know exactly what the necromancer wanted the raised undead to forget.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Perception checks for Eanos and Heinrich.  Tyrien, please roll an attack as if for a surprise round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Mutant Periwinkles]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2014)

Perception check:
1d20+11=27

[sblock=ooc] Bloated Periwinkle snails:
ewwwwww[/sblock]

Heinrich hears the crunch of the snail and would have thought nothing of it had the sea breeze not changed just so . . . . 
*hack, cough, choke, spit* "vas ist! You shtep on curshed damination Eanosh? " His words sligtly slurred from the nasel mucose lowing from the highly objectional smell, but he is silenced as he notices the 3 sets of bubbles bursting up. 

" Eanosh, Trouble afoot? Ist necromanticic writing on das rock, not goot thing here!" He points to the bubbles to the south end of the lagoon and prepares to cast a magic missile or fireball.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien watched the bubbles and her fears were becoming true. Something from the deep was going to attack them.

“Oh, aye. Trouble looks to be coming!”

She drew back the arrow and prepared to release in on whoever or whatever surfaced.

[sblock=Crunch]Readied Arrow (Deadly Aim) (1d20+16=32,  1d8+12=19), Add +1 Att/Dmg if PBS applies
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Arrrgggghhhh! inter net ate my post!![/sblock]

Heinrich moves back toward the boat carefully the prepares to unleash the magical darts of force that are the standard back up of so many wizards.

[actions: Half move to ensure steady footing on the snail covered reef then ready  action to cast magic missile.]


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Finally able to post again. Sorry, all.[/sblock]

Eanos hisses as he manages to crack open more ungodly scents. He was starting to wonder if the secret Issolatha was sharing with him was a lesson about intestinal fortitude. He wasn't sure he was especially happy to be learning it. At least they'd gotten close enough that the wizard could study the runes.  

He glanced back and forth from bubbles to circle to boat as Heinrich went to move away from him despite his warning to stay within arm's reach. He snatched at the wizard's sleeve, his glare meant to still him. _Do. Not. Move._

[sblock=ooc]

Perception; Perception (scent) (1d20+19=26, 1d20+23=37)

Unless the perception check magically reveals that the bubbles are just a pretty fountain spell, Eanos is planning to 'port he and Heinrich back to the boat (move action) and urge Gemma to make haste back to land. He's certainly not diving in the water, and there doesn't seem to be anything else surface-wise that's going to give them information. 

Eanos has to use double distance on his Dimensional Hop to do it, but he has 75' left, so if Gemma's been shadowing him, he should have distance to spare, I think.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 1/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2014)

Heinrich freezes in his steps, the stare from Eanos alone would freeze his blood.


----------



## Systole (May 22, 2014)

Keeping a half an eye on the lagoon and a half eye on the magic circle, Eanos and Heinrich search the area.  Both of them spy a gleam of metal in a shallow but narrow crevasse near the circle at just about the same time as something emerges from the dark waters nearby.

If the periwinkles were any indication, the thing looks like it used to be one of the larger species of crab.  But whatever it used to be, it's now covered in dark spikes and stands about seven feet tall and twelve feet across.

Tyrien's arrow whistles and strikes the crab-thing squarely in its mouth, and it emits a wet, inhuman scream and sinks back under the water.  It couldn't possibly be dead, but it does seem to have been wounded enough to retreat for a while.  Unfortunately, two more of the crab-things rise from the water and begin advancing on the inquisitor and the wizard, claws high and mandibles clicking.

[sblock=OOC]If you choose to do so, retrieving the shiny metal bit will require an Escape Artist check.  You cannot Aid Another on this, but otherwise most things that improve Escape Artist will apply.

The crabs are not close enough to threaten this round, but they will next round.  I don't have the exact combat stats on this computer, unfortunately.

Round 1. Party is up.  Crabs are about 20-25' from Eanos and Heinrich and about 45' from Tyrien.  They're about 15' from each other and standing in about 3 feet of water, if you're planning AOE.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Mutant Crab]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2014)

"Whew, Ugly looking bugger, eh?" He speaks in the ancient language of magic, intoning an evocation.

Actions:
Cast Lightning bolt
9d6=32
*BAZZZAPPP!*​
He tries to cast the spell in such that he can get both of the, but hoping they both will get zapped from being in the water.


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Since Heinrich and Eanos are standing on wet ground, themselves, I'm hoping Systole _doesn't_ apply conductivity physics to magic, myself.  Water + science + energy magic makes everything much too messy and confusing for my tastes.  [/sblock]

Eanos swears under his breath as he catches sight of both the glint of metal and the crab bodies at the same time. 

"Sometimes seems you don't want me learning any more secrets, Lady," he whispers dryly. [color=cc666]"No, I know: secrets are worth the price,"[/color] he says with far more deference. "Maybe help me just a smidge with a price break, yes?"

A swirl of wind and whispers surrounds the inquisitor a moment as he bites his lip and tries to dislodge the shiny metal they've discovered, though between the stench and the brine, he does little more than annoy himself. 

[sblock=ooc]Swift: Invoke Judgements: Protection (+2 AC) & Resiliency (DR 2/magic)

I was going to suggest Heinrich might be able to use Mage Hand to grab the shiny, but he's busy frying things and they'll be in AoO range next round when he could try, so Eanos will use his fairly pathetic untrained mod to try before they get in range to threaten:

Escape Artist (1d20+5=7)

Which is a collosal failure, I imagine.  From the skill named, I also suspect I just managed to get Eanos wedged in place. 

Question: I'm a little fuzzy on what actions trying for the metal took. If he still has a standard, Eanos might try Invisible-ing himself (though their behavior suggests the crabbies have tremorsense, but Eanos can't know that and being transparent might give him the AoO avoidance to get the trinket).

If not, no big.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 61
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes
* Protection Judgement: +2 Sacred AC
* Resiliency Judgement: DR 2/magic


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 24/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2014)

[sblock=wet ground]crap, I thought the reef we were on was dry.[/sblock]

ps: save is 20 for l bolt

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien’s hands blurred as she launched a volley of arrows at the two creatures. With Heinrich uncharacteristically using lightning instead of fire, she chose to put her arrows into that crab monstrosity until she could see if they had finished it off and she could target the other one.

“At least we are not dealing with undead sea hags or the ilk,” she commented wryly to Gemma in the boat. “These ugly things bleed. Hold the boat steady.”

[sblock=Actions]Full Attack: Target Same Crab as Heinrich until it is down, then switch to the second one.
1st Attack (RS & Many Shot) (1d20+14=31,  2d8+24=32)
2nd Attack (RS) (1d20+14=26,  1d8+12=19)
3rd Attack (1d20+9=27,  1d8+12=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 24, 2014)

Heinrich unleashes a blast of lightning into the water between the two crabs and the discharge blasts pieces of shell and rotting meat off of both of them.  They screech and charge.  Tyrien fires another slew of arrows into the one advancing on Heinrich, and the tainted beast collapses into a heap of chitinous legs and rotten flesh barely a half step from the wizard.

The crevice is tighter and more jagged than Eanos expected.  He can't wriggle his fingers into it, and is off-balance when the crab advances.  It grabs him with a pincer, raising him into the air.  The unearthly squeal the creature was emitting changes to one of joy.  In the lagoon, two more of the beasts surface and begin advancing.

[sblock=Combat Information]I wasn't going to have Eanos get stuck either way.  It was just a failure.  But the crab hit and made the grab.

Standing close together in salt water, I'll count it as 'enough of a line for an electricity spell.'  Both crabs take damage and fail saves.

Crab 1 (AC 23/13 Touch/18 FF): slightly injured (19 damage taken)
Crab 2 (AC 23/13 Touch/18 FF): dead (96 damage taken)
Crab 3 (AC 23/13 Touch/18 FF): moderately injured (32 damage taken)
Crab 4 (AC 23/13 Touch/18 FF): uninjured

Eanos: 10 damage, grappled
Heinrich: No change
Tyrien: No change

Round 2. Party is up.  Crab 2 has grabbed Eanos.  Tyrien has PBS on that crab. [/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Tainted Crab]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien's hand were blurring as Gemma held the boat steady. She shifted her aim slightly and saw the large crab monstrosity lifting Eanos into the air.  "Hold on, Eanos!"

The arrows zipped across the short distance, fetched shaft stuck deep into the crab shell carapace as if by magic as they appeared one after another until it collapsed.

The first crab she shot was had come back to the surface and she turned slightly to take aim on it next.

[sblock=Actions]Full Attack: Target Crab that has Eanos (#3 instead of #2?). If it drops before last arrow, then switch to Crab 1 (taking -1 from Att/Dmg without PBS)
1st Attack (RS, MS, PBS) (1d20+15=30,  2d8+26=35)
2nd Attack (RS, PBS) (1d20+15=31,  1d8+13=17)
3rd Attack (PBS) (1d20+10=25,  1d8+13=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2014)

Heinrich will see if he is needed to give Eanos a hand to get him out of the water if that crab dies. If it does not die or if he does not need to assist he will cast magic missile on any other crab until it falls and shoot any left over to what ever crab remains.
[sblock=ooc]sorry, but I am not exactly waxing liracalle right now. Wish I could sleep all day kind of day for me right now
edit: not sure which of crab 1 0r3 was hit by eanos, but Heinrich will try and finish it[/sblock]
magic missile damage:

1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=5
1d4+1=3

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 16 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos barely has time to squirm before Tyrien's volley kills the vice grip around him. 

"Owe you again," he calls to the half elf. "Now, monsters, show me the chinks in your chitin, yes?" he whispers as he launches his own quartet of arrows. Still a bit unsteady on his pegs after the mild crushing, however, Eanos' aim is off, and only one arrow finds a home in tainted crab flesh. 


[sblock=ooc]Personally, I'm not sure if tainted crabs are still animals, or if they're undead or aberrations or something. So, knowledging for type...

Know: Arcana, Dungeon, Nature, Planes, Religion on creature type for crabbies. (1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=22)

Everything but the Nature seems high enough to at least identify the type, I think, which is all I'm after so that Eanos can pull some Bane on them. If I'm wrong, we can just downgrade the other rolls, but since my Memorial Day chaos means folks are waiting, I'm going to roll to try to catch up.

*Swift*: Invoke Bane vs. tainted crabby creature type(?)

*Full Attack*: 

1st attack (many, rapid, PBS, Bane);Damage (2 arrows); Bane Damage (2 arrows); 2nd attack (Rapid, PBS, Bane); Damage; Bane Damage; 3rd attack (Rapid, PBS, Bane); Damage; Bane Damage ( 1d20+14=22, 2d8+10=19, 4d6=13, 1d20+9=17, 1d8+5=13, 2d6=2, 1d20+14=23, 1d8+5=6, 2d6=9)

Wow. Hooray for pitiful.  Miss, Miss, Hit for 15 damage. Sigh. Guess it's a good thing I didn't try Deadly Aim on this one. That's only if Bane actually applied, though. If it didn't, he got a big goose egg in the usefulness department this round.  [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 51
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes
* Protection Judgement: +2 Sacred AC
* Resiliency Judgement: DR 2/magic
* Bane: +2 boost to weapon enhance, +2d6 damage


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 20/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 3/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 28, 2014)

Tyrien's arrows fell the beast clutching Eanos before it can do more damage to him.  He drops onto the reef and scrambles to regain footing, and his attacks aren't nearly as on-target, but the one that strikes burns with holy fire and the creature squeals in pain.  Heinrich looses magical bolts which blast holes in the rotten shell of another.

The crabs advance, slashing with their claws.  Eanos dances out of the way, but the other manages to get his claws on Heinrich.

[sblock=Combat Information]Crab 3 dies, taking all three arrows from Tyrien (and yes, it was Crab 3 which had Eanos).   Eanos and Heinrich target Crab 1.  These do count as undead for the purposes of spells and abilities, so Bane works.

Crabs advance.  Crab 1 hits Heinrich for 14 and grapples him.  Crab 4 misses Eanos.  Due to difficult terrain and reach, Eanos cannot 5 step away to avoid AoO.  Luckily, they seem clumsy and it's safe to say they don't have Combat Reflexes.

Crab 1 (AC 23/13 Touch/18 FF): severely injured (56/88 damage taken)
Crab 2 (AC 23/13 Touch/18 FF): dead (96 damage taken)
Crab 3 (AC 23/13 Touch/18 FF): dead (109 damage taken)
Crab 4 (AC 23/13 Touch/18 FF): uninjured (0/88 damage taken)

Eanos: 10 damage
Heinrich: 14 damage, grappled
Tyrien: No change

Round 4. Party is up.  Crab 1 has grabbed Heinrich.  Tyrien has PBS one both surviving crabs. [/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Tainted Crab]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2014)

Heinrich just glances for a moment when he sees Eanos fall, but that was all it took to grab the human.
"Ach! foul crab!" He knows he is i a bad place right now, so he uses what he can. A blast of fire jets out of his hand onto the crab.

Action: Fire Jet [Su] dc for half: 21 [special: onfire if fail save] damage 1d6+5
1d6+5=8

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 2/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*)* ear pierce scream * magic missile 
* magic missile * shield * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Feather fall
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * False Life * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E)* Haste* Haste* ablative barrier* lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* summon monster 4 (E)* stone skin* stone skin

level 5: * lightning arc* wall of force* Elemental body [E]
Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien doesn’t pause for a moment as she continues to nock, draw, and release rapidly.

“You need not mention it. These things are ugly enough to deserve it and I am not thinking they will complain after being killed.”

“Hang on, Heinrich!”

Her arrows zip across the short distance to sink into the crustacean carapaces of the monstrosities. Her first pair of arrows took down the one grabbing the red-headed wizard. She put the other two into the remaining one with near deadly accuracy.

[sblock=Actions]Full Attack: Target Crab 1 first, then 4
1st Attack vs. Crab 1(RS, MS, PBS) (1d20+15=30, 2d8+26=34) - Dropped it
2nd Attack vs. Crab 4(RS, PBS) (1d20+15=35, 1d8+13=19), 2nd Attack crit confirm (1d20+15=22, 2d8+26=38) +1 with Timely Inspiration to make it hit = 57 dmg
3rd Attack vs. Crab 4 (PBS) (1d20+10=24, 1d8+13=19)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos braces himself against the claws of the remaining crab, whispering a plea to Issolatha to help his arrows find their marks. His first two still skitter over the hard chitin, but the final two slide deep between gaps in the natural armor, ending the creature.

The inquisitor holds his position, watching for more of the creatures before he chooses to look again at the shiny object that caught his eye. 

[sblock=ooc]*Swift:* Change Resiliency for Justice (lose DR, gain +2 sacred attack)

Taking AoO if necessary as attacking

*Full Attack:* 1st attack (justice, many, rapid, PBS, Bane);Damage (2 arrows); Bane Damage (2 arrows); 2nd attack (Justice, Rapid, PBS, Bane); Damage; Bane Damage; 3rd attack (Justice, Rapid, PBS, Bane); Damage; Bane Damage (1d20+16=21, 2d8+10=19, 4d6=18, 1d20+11=25, 1d8+5=7, 2d6=10, 1d20+16=30, 1d8+5=12, 2d6=7)

Looks like 2nd and 3rd attack hit for 36 damage, which should take out the last one. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 51
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes
* Protection Judgement: +2 Sacred AC
* Justice Judgement: +2 sacred attacks
* Bane: +2 boost to weapon enhance, +2d6 damage


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 16/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 23/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2014)

With the crabs dead, Eanos is able to examine the shiny item in the crevice while Heinrich keeps a close eye on the lagoon.  While there is more movement under the water, but nothing surfaces immediately.  Eanos takes a minute to fish the item out, and finds it to be a small piece of jewelry.  At the moment he has it in hand, Heinrich shouts a warning and two more of the creatures surface.  Stirrings in the water suggest that even more are close behind -- the lagoon must be extremely deep. 

Deciding teleportation to be the better part of valor, Eanos grabs the wizard's hand.  The two of them disappear and reappear in the boat, causing it to wobble for a moment.  "Sit or ye'll go into the drink!" Gemma says.  The old woman steadies the boat and then begins rowing quickly for shore.

Eanos is able to clean some of the muck from the piece of jewelry.  It's an earring -- an expensive one by the look of it.  The earring is finely crafted from white gold and precious stones, set in a rose motif.






* . . Gemma Moressi . .*

[sblock=GM]Before you ask, the earring isn't magical.  An Appraise check will tell you more.[/sblock][sblock=Earring]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2014)

Heinrich sits quickly but carefully. "May I see das metal thing, Eanos?"

1d20+19=26


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien remained braced in the boat with another arrow nocked as the others teleported in. She kep her arrow pointed towards the lagoon as Gemma started pulling on the oars to put some distance between them and danger.

After a few moments, she relaxed the draw on the bow and pu the arrow away in the quiver once again.

She remarked, "Those ugly things were not really what I was expecting. Do you think they were left to guard the location, or just hungry? Did you two learn something while we were there?"

"I hope our trip was not a complete waste of time." But after seeing the earring being passed to Heinrich, she asked, "Do you supposed that means something?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2014)

"Ja, I suspect das ist much more to learn in lagoon waters. Crabs were probably affected by necromantic energies, STRONG energies, in lagoon waters. Ugly periwinkles on choral too, affected by necromantic as well. It is not a goot place."

**SIGH**

"Our quarry was awoken, but cursed with forgetting a portion of his memory. I can tell by scratches in the rock - they awake the spirit,and only part of the memory. I am sure of this. This earring might mean something to the spirit and if it does, I can use it to scry upon the spirit. Learn more to help us. Ja, the earring is probably unique and important."


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Owe you all," Eanos says to Tyrien, Heinrich, and Gemma once they've started moving. He hands over the earring to Heinrich in exchange for the man's healing wand, and sets about patching the wizard and himself as the fire mage examines the jewelry. His ribs still feel a bit sensitive, but the archer chooses not to use more than a single touch from his own wand for now. As soon as he can, he rejoins Gemma on the oars. 

"Heinrich knows scribble magic better'n me," Eanos says as Heinrich shares what he's gleaned from the circle. "Unless someone thought stinky snails were a good deterrent, seems like, yes, whatever happened there left ... taint. 

"Think it might be time to circle the wagons and get some rest, though. Or at least get ourselves some private rooms to suss things out. And arrows. Used a lot more of those than I'd planned."

He turns and gives the fishwife a crooked grin. "Imagine Gemma's had more than enough of the uptown madness for quite some time, too, yes? Don't want our trouble rubbing off on you any more."

[sblock=ooc]Eanos is out of Judgement and only has two rounds of Bane left. Don't know how much of Heinrich's resources are burned through at the moment. 

He won't talk names in front of Gemma, either, so whether we're actually looking for lodgings, he's looking for someplace they can set up to confab on what they have / don't have.

Plus, like he said, I think he may be getting low on arrows if we're heading into any kind of final skirmish. 

Eanos's wand:

CLW charge. (1d8+1=9)

I'm going to let Scott DeWar roll his own heals, so he can decide how many charges he wants to use (or maybe he doesn't want to use any. I don't want to presume).[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 60
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes
* Protection Judgement: +2 Sacred AC
* Justice Judgement: +2 sacred attacks
* Bane: +2 boost to weapon enhance, +2d6 damage


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 16/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2014)

Heinrich nods his head to Gemma and says, "Meister Frau Gemma, thank you for getting us here and out. The spirits were quite, uh, crabby about our intruding. *winks at Eanos at his joke* But serious, there is very not goot in das lagoon. All should stay away until filth magic is cleaned."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien had to agree that taking some time to sort out all they had learned in private was probably a good idea. And taking some time to rest and visit a shop to make some purchases could occupy the rest of the afternoon.

“I have only one spell of my own limited supply remaining as well.”

“I still have plenty of arrows; my quivers holds quite a few. But a few more will not hurt since I tend to shoot quite a lot of them.”

“Gemma, where would you recommend that we spend the night?” she asked the fisherwoman. Considering who ran the town, she valued the old woman’s opinion more than the old blind man’s.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 3, 2014)

Gemma nods.  "Aye.  None of us come out to this reef much on account of it always had a dark feeling to it and precoius little fishing, but I'll let the lads know that it's gone well beyond a dark feeling.  I saw ye hunted something up ... was it something of Daug's or Walder's?  Or something to do with the business they'd gotten into?  If it's uptown business, I needn't know, as you say.  But if it's something that might bring closure to their families, I'd want to see it."

She nods.  "It shows good sense not to want lodgings Uptown.  We can put you up.  Won't be fancy, but the beds'll be clean and the food'll be good.  And the streets'll be a far sight quieter down here, knock on wood.  We can find a place for Harry as well, but I'll tan his hide if there's silverware missing in the morning."

Heinrich examines the earring.  It's made out of diamond and platinum, and the gems alone are probably worth a few hundred gold pieces.  He doesn't recognize the jeweler's stamp, but he wouldn't be surprised if it came from one of the high-end Venzan crafters that generally only the nobility can afford.






* . . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2014)

Heinrich gives a look to Eanos and Tyrien.
[sblock=the look says . . . ]We need to talk alone soon[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2014)

*Eanos Setiav, human inquisitor*

"Will be very thankful for whatever digs you can spare," Eanos says regarding lodging, taking his cue from Tyrien. Eanos considers the fishwife's follow up question a moment, then answers.

"Don't know it all yet, I'm afraid," he tells Gemma. "Pretty sure the trouble starts there in the tainted water, but don't know who started it yet. Since your men were coming out to this reef, though, I feel sure they didn't drown on their own. 

Until we know who, though, isn't much else to tell. Know the weapon, but don't know who's wielding it, yes?" he says. 

He looks to the others, glancing to Heinrich's hands. He shrugs as if to say _Won't hurt to show her, I suppose_, but leaves it to the group to decide if he's reached the limit of what they should share. 

[sblock=ooc]I don't think he's being dishonest here. He wouldn't think it likely that an fancy earring belonged to one of the men, nor that they'd have it with them out on a job even if it did, though just seeing the thing doesn't seem like granting exclusive information, either. And while things are pointing in a direction, it's not exactly clear who's behind what's going on yet, so he's not holding back any names he knows, either, insofar as fisher business goes. Knowing the name of the undead seems irrelevant to Gemma's specific concerns to Eanos.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 60
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes
* Protection Judgement: +2 Sacred AC
* Justice Judgement: +2 sacred attacks
* Bane: +2 boost to weapon enhance, +2d6 damage


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 16/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






  Tyrien gave a slight nod at Heinrich’s look. It was not hard to understand as she was thinking the same thing already. During the investigation, there has been little in the way of privacy to compare thoughts.

  Staying with the fisherfolk was a decent alternative, even if she questioned the availability of the privacy they wanted. But they were likely going to have to make some time during the evening to seek out a secluded place to converse and by the docks at the end of a pier could work.

“Thank you, Gemma. I think we shall accept your hospitality. After we conduct a bit of trade to replenish our supplies, we should be there in time for the evening meal.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2014)

"Well, then.  We'll put you up at Hender's cottage.  Poor old man died last year, and the house is slated to go to his grandson Dell when it comes time for him to take a wife, but for now it's empty.   I'll have the girls give it a dusting and make the beds with fresh linen."

Back on shore, Gemma calls out orders and the small village begins bustling.  About an hour later, the cottage is ready.  It smells a bit musty, but the open windows are quickly clearing the air.  As you're getting settled in, a young woman appears with a basket with a few bottles of mead, some bread, and a fish casserole that smells delicious.  "This is for you.  Gemma said sleep well, and we'll see you in the morning.  Oh, and your friend Harry is being put up with the Allstron family for the night, since there's only two rooms bedrooms here."






* . . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2014)

"Ah, Mead und bread! Das fish smells great! Thank you!" 

After she is gone, Heinrich uses a cantrip to freshen the whole cottage, then smiles. "Ahhhh"

When he is sure their are o more unwelcome ears he looks to the other two and asks "Who should go first? Me?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien had thanked the old woman before leaving. She smiled as Heinrich used a cantrip that she knew well enough herself.

She said, “We should leave her a gift in appreciation. This lodging and food is good.”

Before they settle in to talk, she made a sweep of the cottage and checked outside for any unwanted eavesdroppers.

“Sure, you can go ahead and start,” Tyrien answered Heinrich.

[sblock=OOC] Take 20 on perception.

Are we going to liquidate treasure and replenish supplies? We could have just completed it off camera.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2014)

Heinrich nods and starts, "OK, As Eanos has seen, an earring. Diamond and Platinum, not magic, but well made and quite possible to be form one of Venza's fines jewelers. The diamonds alone are several hundred gold's worth. I regret I do not recognize the maker's stam," at this time he shows it to the other two, "only nobility could afford this."

He takes a breath then continues, "Das earring is very well made and very well a personal item as very unique. I might be able to scry for owner with item, it is that well made." His face is alight at this revealing of information. 

Then his face darken greatly, "Das pool of lagoon.  *shudder*  It is polluted vith necrotic energies. There were runes to raise undead. The earring could be part of das calling. But . . .the runes were over complex and intentional incomplete to force partial forgetfulness. I cannot discern what to have been forgotten. As in, wholeness of body, but not mind. The spirit might even be mad of the mind.

Now this ist what is scary to me. To call undead from dead is not easy. to call undead as strong as what we face is harder. to tailor the spell to cause undead to forget is even more difficult. The called undead to defeat is not remotely easy, to defeat das caller - harder still."

He sits back and grabs a bottle of mead, sniffs it deeply and contemplates a second before drinking.

"Gemma say to us, 'no one goes to lagoon as it always was dark'. Maybe we need to hear history of lagoon?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien looked at the ring and asked, “Do you suppose that ring belonged to the spirit? He would have been able to afford it, I should think. But without much else to go on, scrying for the owner sounds like an idea to try at least.”

She thought about the lagoon and Heinrich’s thoughts on the necromancy.  She speculated, “Aye, the history might be useful. We can probably ask Harry about that.”

“But this necromancer that you mentioned… Hmmm, is it your belief that someone summoned the spirit we faced and is controlling it? I can see someone doing that to eliminate both sides by getting them to kill each other.”

 [sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Whether tonight or first thing tomorrow, yes, Eanos wants to at least replenish arrows. He doesn't have to buy them thanks to cost of living, but I believe he has to declare a replenishment somewhere that's reasonable to get more arrows[/sblock]

Eanos considers, then shakes his head.

"Doesn't seem the kind of earring a man like Faizal would wear. Too pretty and delicate. 

"Seems more likely this belongs to our mysterious perfumed lady. And since Faizal doesn't remember who killed him--and you'd think if a man remembered anything, it would be that--I expect that's at least part of what her spell erased. Not knowing has the man trying to kill both sides, so seems to have done its part. 

We've got a handy excuse to go by the markets tomorrow for supplies. Seems to me we see if we can't find out who has that mark, but we want to tip our hand little as possible, yes? I say we sketch out the mark, then. Keep the earring out of sight--don't even mention it to Harry--until we find the jeweler."

[sblock=ooc]Eanos isn't carrying any parchment at the moment. We could always get some tomorrow and sketch the mark then, but if folks have something, might as well do it now as later.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 60
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Expeditious Retreat, +30 base speed (70' total move) 9 minutes
* Protection Judgement: +2 Sacred AC
* Justice Judgement: +2 sacred attacks
* Bane: +2 boost to weapon enhance, +2d6 damage


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 16/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2014)

*OOC:*


 do we know for sure if "Faizal" is male or female?







Das perfume. Ja. Forgot about the perfume. Necromancer might be woman. Ist good thought the perfume und earring ist from necromancer. Just a speculation, but, what if necromancer ist real murderer and using broken memory to get 'competition' out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien shrugged, “Just because the spirit might not actually wear the earring of a woman doesn’t mean that it was not important to the person. It could have belonged to a loved one…”

“But, the explanation of a woman behind this works too. Other than the wicked Halfling, I don’t recall meeting or hearing about any other women that could be a suspect. I suppose that is a safe question to ask Harry, yes?” she asked.

She was not the best investigator, but she was satisfied the other two appeared to have a good grasp to make progress.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 10, 2014)

*GM:*  


You will be able to replenish tomorrow before anything requiring arrows happens.
Armando Faizal is male.  The voice that was coming out of the undead thing was definitely masculine.
This earring has been designed for a woman.  Unless a man had non-standard tastes in clothing and jewelry, he would not wear this earring.
You can call for Harry now if you'd like to ask him some questions.
When you're done discussing stuff, please post going to bed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2014)

*OOC:*


I forgot the first name. Thanks for all the info!
Would it be good to make a list of what we know?


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"I don't think it's Sweet," Eanos says. "She's not the fancy type, is she? She likes getting messy too much. Could be wrong, but that's my first impression."

Eanos sighs, thinking a moment, then claps his hands together.

"All right, let's try to get everything on the table, yes?" Eanos offers, frowning as he does his best to compile the day's findings:

"At one point, this entire island was under the control of La Famiglia, lead by Armando Faizal. Cato and King were his right and left hands, until, rumor has it, one of them killed him. Shame that rumor can't make up it's mind who, yes? 

"All the fighting and finger-pointing after split the family into the Syndicate and the Crew, and that's how it's been for years. Until lately, when someone seems to have raised Faizal--after gutting his memory of who the killer is and we don't know what else. Which tells me this isn't just about who killed Faizal. Might even mean neither capo did it, but I'm not about to go further than a hunch thataway.

"We know Faizal, or his puppeteer, is collecting corpses for his or her own shambling gang, that Faizal can pop into or take control of the bodies of any of them when he wants to, and that _someone_ has eyes that don't care if you're invisible. Might have been a spell, might be innate. Either way, Dorosh learned it the hard way. 

"The perfume and the earring tell us that either the necromancer's a well-off woman, or that a well-off woman footed the bill for this particular bit of nastiness, which seems to be about chopping the heads off both the heads that sprouted when Faizal's was chopped off."

Eanos' brows knit together a moment as something occurs to him.

"We keep looking at Faizal's gang, but ... he called it 'the family,' yes? If we think Faizal the father, and Cato and King the sons, was that all? What about a daughter? A mother?

"Maybe we should ask Harry 'bout this now. If he doesn't know the answer, he'll have the night to figure where we should be asking the questions, at least, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Okay, that's what I'm clear on, at least. I've also been trying to update Eanos' adventure log with the skeleton of the plot over on the wiki if you want to peruse that.

I don't know that I have a strong need to question Harry right now, but if it's on the table, I suppose now's better than later.[/sblock]




[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 60
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 16/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 11, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]One correction: The heads of the two gangs are Reginald King and Alfonse Cato.  (I'm not sure if I've actually given you Cato's first name yet, but it's not the closely guarded secret that King's first name is.  If I didn't you can assume you've picked it up somewhere.)  That said, it is unlikely they're brothers, and no one has mentioned anything to that effect.

There are also a couple spells and abilities that you've discovered but are not on the list you just gave.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> One correction: The heads of the two gangs are Reginald King and Alfonse Cato.  (I'm not sure if I've actually given you Cato's first name yet, but it's not the closely guarded secret that King's first name is.  If I didn't you can assume you've picked it up somewhere.)  That said, it is unlikely they're brothers, and no one has mentioned anything to that effect.
> 
> There are also a couple spells and abilities that you've discovered but are not on the list you just gave.




Ack. I meant that to read "think of Faizal..." as I was considering them metaphorical brothers. I was trying to be clever with the family metaphor and Eanos' truncated speech pattern, but it just got muddied. Sorry about that. 

Whether real or metaphorical, though, Eanos is interested in trying to figure out if there was any female presence tied to La Famiglia's upper caste.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2014)

[sblock=eanos]"I don't think it's Sweet," Eanos says. "She's not the fancy type, is she? She likes getting messy too much. Could be wrong, but that's my first impression."

Eanos sighs, thinking a moment, then claps his hands together.

"All right, let's try to get everything on the table, yes?" Eanos offers, frowning as he does his best to compile the day's findings:

"At one point, this entire island was under the control of La Famiglia, lead by Armando Faizal. Cato and King were his right and left hands, until, rumor has it, one of them killed him. Shame that rumor can't make up it's mind who, yes? 

"All the fighting and finger-pointing after split the family into the Syndicate and the Crew, and that's how it's been for years. Until lately, when someone seems to have raised Faizal--after gutting his memory of who the killer is and we don't know what else. Which tells me this isn't just about who killed Faizal. Might even mean neither capo did it, but I'm not about to go further than a hunch thataway.

"We know Faizal, or his puppeteer, is collecting corpses for his or her own shambling gang, that Faizal can pop into or take control of the bodies of any of them when he wants to, and that _someone_ has eyes that don't care if you're invisible. Might have been a spell, might be innate. Either way, Dorosh learned it the hard way. 

"The perfume and the earring tell us that either the necromancer's a well-off woman, or that a well-off woman footed the bill for this particular bit of nastiness, which seems to be about chopping the heads off both the heads that sprouted when Faizal's was chopped off."

Eanos' brows knit together a moment as something occurs to him.

"We keep looking at Faizal's gang, but ... he called it 'the family,' yes? If we think Faizal the father, and Cato and King the sons, was that all? What about a daughter? A mother?

"Maybe we should ask Harry 'bout this now. If he doesn't know the answer, he'll have the night to figure where we should be asking the questions, at least, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Okay, that's what I'm clear on, at least. I've also been trying to update Eanos' adventure log with the skeleton of the plot over on the wiki if you want to peruse that.

I don't know that I have a strong need to question Harry right now, but if it's on the table, I suppose now's better than later.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

"So those are good facts. 

We know necrotic spells used to raise someone who thinks they are Faizal. 

We know residue is strong in lagoon. 

We know there was two fisherman who were killed by drowning and piece of net stinks of necrotic spells. 

We know the earring was stuck in the rocks near where necrotic spell was cast and the spell was intentionally altered to give partial memory

What do we know?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 12, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien listened to is all, unable to really add anything more to the assessment.

“We might as well talk to Harry about a potential feminine player in this evil mess. I can see the men involved being typically chauvinistic in their thinking to believe ‘she’ is unimportant. So maybe the mention of her has been discarded.”

“If exploring that line of reasoning gets us nowhere, then all we have left to try next is Heinrich’s scrying with the earring tomorrow.”

 [sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] 







*OOC:*


Thanks, jk. Nice summation.


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods.

"Agreed. Pretty sure Harry'll welcome escaping domesticity for a little questioning before bed."

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 60
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 16/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2014)

Poking your head out of the cottage, it's easy to find a young fisherwoman who nods and heads off to find Harry.  She leads him back to you a few minutes later.  The old man has a satisfied grin on his face and is practically waddling when he walks -- you suspect that he took very good advantage of the food being offered.  He settles down into a chair and pats his stomach appreciatively.

"I'm to understand you had questions.  I'll answer what I can."  He listens to the inquiry about women in La Famiglia, but then does a half-shrug and a half-shake of his head.  "I don't think there were women that were particularly high up in La Famiglia.  Then again, I wasn't here back in those days, so all my information is second-hand.  From what I heard, it was Don Armando Faizal at the top, because he was a natural-born leader, and then Mr. Cato was the brains and Mr. King was the, erm, fists.  If there were women involved, they would have reported to Mr. Cato or Mr. King.  Or they would have been one of the Don's mistresses.  I understand he had a few favorites."






* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2014)

"Any you think might be wizard or sorceress?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos chews the information a moment.

"Whether they knew magic or not, probably worth knowing who the favorites were. The Don: he prone to giving gifts to these ladies? If so, anything he tended to give a lot? 

"And, I suppose: any rumors these mistresses found themselves in the family way?"

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 60
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 16/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2014)

Heinrich remains silent. Eanos is asking all of the right questions. He seems well skilled in this action. Hmmmmm . . . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






  Tyrien nodded as the others picked up the thread of inquiry.

“Hmm, mistresses can speak towards motive. A woman scorned can be vicious and deadly. I should know.”

The archeress was the epitome of how deadly a woman could be when scorned… or even just in an ornery mood during certain times of the month.

 [sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> Tyrien nodded as the others picked up the thread of inquiry.
> 
> “Hmm, mistresses can speak towards motive. A woman scorned can be vicious and deadly. I should know.”
> 
> The archeress was the epitome of how deadly a woman could be when scorned… or even just in an ornery mood during certain times of the month.




Heinrich recalls a saying his father said once, "Sometimes its best to keep one's mouth shut." Though he is silent, The minute twitch of his eyebrow spoke volumes.


----------



## Systole (Jun 13, 2014)

Harry shrugs.  "I can't speak to what gifts he might or mightn't have given to his mistresses.  Mr. Cato or Mr. King would probably be in the best position to know about that."

He take a moment to scratch his beard thoughtfully.  "As for the other thing, I don't know for sure, there was one day I was at the fish market a few months back, and I heard Thumbs mutter something to himself.  He was the dead dwarf you saw earlier, if the name slipped your mind.  Thumbs was one of King's, but before that he was La Famiglia.  Anyway, I remember he said something like, 'Huh ... don't he look just like the Don.'  I don't think he meant for anyone to hear it, but I've got good ears, you know.  Anyway, I always figured Thumbs was thinking it was coincidence that one of the fishermen looked like the Don, but maybe..." The old man trails off meaningfully.






* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2014)

"What does Das Don look like? " He considers what he remembers of the two dead fishermen found looked like.


----------



## Systole (Jun 13, 2014)

Harry chuckles and taps his finger next to his eye, drawing attention to his blindness.  "I wouldn't have the slightest idea, sir!"






* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2014)

"Ha! I meant, if you haf heard of what he look like."


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"_Course_ the only one who could point us somewhere is dead and gone," Eanos says with a groan.  He leans back in his chair and closes his eyes, thinking.

"Can try asking Gemma in the morning, but since she wants none o' the city's trouble, don't imagine she's like to want to tell us even if it's a good hunch," he muses. "Still, might as well ask.

"Sounds like we'll have to see about trying to meet Cato or King -- or both -- tomorrow, yes? If King was the muscle, don't imagine he'd be the one helping choose gifts; sounds like Cato might be our best bet there. And we'll see about finding the owner of that maker's mark on our way through, yes?

"Other than that … Harry, where's the big money in Gandling live? Or do King and Cato make sure there isn't anyone with enough coin to worry them?"

[sblock=ooc]Yes, I could make a case that King might know more about gifts as he's a likely errand runner, since Faizal might have worried that the "thinker" would scheme against him if he knew the women he fancied, but I just sort of picked a theory, since they're both made more or less blindly at this point--and both may be a dead end, anyway, since I'm not the best at detecting in freeform. I'm much better with TV mysteries, where it's just always the guest-star I recognize from other stuff. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (Current: 25 w/ DR 2/magic)
*HP:*68  Current: 60
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 16/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 0/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 75'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien shrugged and did not have much else to offer.

“The earring is the only lead we really have. Mayhap we can learn more about it on the morrow, before going to visit either King or Cato. I cannot fault your reasoning, Eanos. Cato might be best to approach first and we can just ask him about any necromancers as well. We may not know if it will not help until we actually ask.”

 [sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 69
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 1/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 16, 2014)

"Well, I doubt that Thumbs was the only one who would have known, sir.  It might be a secret to most, but Mr. Cato and Mr. King make it their business to find out those kind of secrets, and they were close with the don himself.  I'd wager that either of them might know something about it, and I imagine there are other of the old guard who might have guessed as well.  As for money ... hmmm.  The only ones with money are generally either with the Syndicate or the Crew.  There are some that have retired, but those that do generally prefer to do it somewhere quieter.  If that'll be all?"  Harry climbs to his feet with a happy groan and waddles outside, still filled with fish stew and fish casserole.

The night passes without incident, and in the morning you're awakened by a young woman bearing a meal of dried fish, bread, and tea.  After you've broken your fast, you head outside into the clear light of the morning.  Gemma greets you in the square.  "I heard you talking about arrows, so I sent a boy off to fetch more.  And there was one of the wee folk asking about you earlier.  A wicked sort, to my eye.  She seemed set on pestering ye, but I told her you'd fought some dark magics out on the reef and needed the rest.  She said, 'Just so long as Mr. Cato's getting his money's worth,' and left it at that.  I imagine your fourth will be along shortly ... and there he is," she says as she spies Harry on the far side of the market.









* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .** . . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Right 'nough, Harry," Eanos agrees as Harry points out others are likely to have noticed a resemblance if it exists. "Just been a long day. You're right; we'll sleep on it and tackle more in the morning. Thanks much."

_the next morning_

While his mind still wrestled with the mystery, Eanos' body was renewed with the rest, and after a brief, whispered set of prayers when he rose, he assured the others that his Lady had once again granted him her secrets for the day. 

The archer thanked the young woman for the meal, eating heartily after yesterday's exercise. 

Before leaving the hut, he begged a piece of paper and pen from Heinrich, using it to sketch out the maker's mark from the earring, bidding the wizard hold the earring out of sight against need, and stuffed the paper with the mark into his own belt pouch.

"Thanks on both scores," Eanos tells Gemma as she relates her taking care of both resupplies and handling Sugar Sweet. 

"You've done us several favors, Gemma. You ever have need, yourself, you send word, yes?" the inquisitor adds. "For now, once we've got our sharp pointies, we'll take ourselves back uptown, leave the trouble away from here."

[sblock=ooc]I won't advance in case the others had any last minute questions for Gemma, but Eanos' intention once they're stocked back up arrow-wise was to have Harry lead them to whatever part of town might house the jewelers so they can start asking about the makers' mark. As above, he's planning to show them a drawing of it first[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (6/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (5/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2014)

Heinrich's mind dreams on many different directions as he on a subconscious level tries to make sense of the different pieces to this puzzle.

He wakes, his mind refreshed. He goes through his mental exorcises and turns to studying spells.

When he is finished eating he mumbles something about 10,000 puzzle pieces all of the same color - Black. He hides the earring on his person, Then when he hears of the deadly halfling woman, Sugar Sweet, being turned away he allows himself a quick smile.

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic * Haste * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles

level 5: * lightning arc * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien restocked her arrows and broke her fast, thanking the old fisherwoman for her proactive thinking and helpfulness. She was not terribly concerned about Sugar Sweet checking up on them. While she waited for the others to finish the drawing she cared for her bows and thought about what might eventually happen.

She murmured to the other two, “At some point, we might have to deal with that little bitch. Considering whom we are dealing with, the likelihood of everything ending on the up and up is probably very low.”

 [sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Resting overnight alone brings Tyrien back to full HP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 18, 2014)

*GM:*  Any questions for Gemma?  Otherwise, please let me know where you're going.  A jeweler, last I heard.


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]No further questions from Eanos that I have. He doesn't want to name drop the dead Don to Gemma, since they've been keeping that close the vest, so as far as I know, yeah, we're looking for a jeweler to try to identify the maker's mark[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2014)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]No further questions from Eanos that I have. He doesn't want to name drop the dead Don to Gemma, since they've been keeping that close the vest, so as far as I know, yeah, we're looking for a jeweler to try to identify the maker's mark[/sblock]




what he said.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2014)

None here.


----------



## Systole (Jun 20, 2014)

Gemma bids you farewell and good luck, and Harry leads you toward what passes for the merchant district in Gandling.  Outside a grubby-looking storefront, he scratches behind his ear.  "I'm afraid there's no jewelers here, nor any craftsmen, really.  Generally speaking, there's little call for expensive goods, except as pleases the higher-up members of the Syndicate and the Crew.  And if one of them wants something, they generally import it from Venza.  And the man who does the lion's share of the importing is Mr. Wiste."  He gestures to the store, which bears a sign reading _Wiſte's Emporium - Fyne Goodes for ye Diſcernying Cuſtommer_.

Harry continues.  "I understand that Mr. Wiste used to be part of La Famiglia, but when the Don disappeared, he kept neutral.  He serves both the Syndicate and the Crew these days.  Mr. Wiste has also asked me not to come into the store, so with your pardon, I'll be staying out here."  Harry's tone is light, but there's obviously some ill-will between the men, and his body language clearly communicates an outright refusal to enter the store.

Inside the shop, you're immediately struck by the smell of sweat and stale food.  Around you, the walls are lined with a generous selection of luxury items, some of high quality, most of mediocre quality ... and all of it overpriced.  The overweight, sweaty gentlemen behind the counter rises and greets you in an oily tone of voice.  "Rudolf Wiste, at your service.  Whatever you need, I'm sure I can get it for you."








* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Rudolf Wiste . . . *


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien was one to enjoy shopping, but the visit was not about looking at shoes for herself. So she hesitated before entering the store, letting the other two enter ahead of her as she remained outside with Harry for a moment.

“I am sure the other two can handle the questions,” she commented by way of explanation for her staying outside.

“Do you mind if I ask why Mister Wiste asked that you not enter his shop? It sounds like a misunderstanding.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Seeing that Tyrien seems to have taken an interest in Harry's situation, Eanos whispers a quick prayer to Issolatha, then heads into the store, leaving her to her own line of inquiry. He's immediately relieved that he's not using his enhanced scent magics at the moment, given the strength of odors his normal nose is picking up.

As the oily man assures him he has what they need, Eanos shakes off his reverie on odor and plants a charming smile on his face.

"Right now, that's information," he says. "Pretty sure by now anyone in Gandling with a working set of ears knows my friends and I are here looking into the ... recent unpleasantness?" he pauses briefly, but doesn't really expect any vocal response before continuing.

"Like you, we're in the middle; not interested in picking sides so much as doing our job, stopping the body count, and getting our payment, yes? To that end, we're tracking down a maker's mark one of our sources provided. Pretty sure it's a jeweler, and we hear tell that, if any of his or her work came into Gandling, it would have come through you?" here Eanos produces the sketch of the maker's mark, offering it to Wiste for perusal. 

[sblock=ooc]I didn't roll Bluff, since "source" is a vague-but-accurate description of their information, so I didn't consider it a lie. 

The prayer outside the shop is casting Guidance to use for his Diplomacy check, so he doesn't get the man's guard up casting before he speaks. 

Using Silver Tongued Haggler on both his Diplomacy and Sense Motive. Since it's a Free Action to use, I believe he can do that. If not, just the Diplomacy:

Silver Tongue and Guidance Diplomacy; Silver Tongue Sense Motive (1d20+18=33, 1d20+26=27)

If he can't Silver Tongue the Sense Motive, that falls to 23.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (6/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (5/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 20, 2014)

"There was a time when Mr. Wiste misplaced an article of some worth,"  Harry explains to Tyrien, uncharacteristically stone-faced.  "As I was in the vicinity, he ... made some unwarranted accusations, miss.  I'm afraid there was a bit of a fracas.  When it was all sorted out, I learned to I stay out of Mr. Wiste's store, and Mr. Wiste learned that sometimes an old blind man can swing a cane with unexpected force and accuracy."
* * * * *​ 
The shopkeeper snorts a laugh.  "Not as unpleasant as you might think!  The murders have got all kinds of specialty goods in high demand -- crossbows, bear traps, lucky charms and holy symbols ... I've been doing quite the business!"  He sobers and gives Eanos another oily smile, but he does seem to be telling the truth.  "But I know which side my bread is buttered on, and I know who you are.  Let's see ..."  Wiste puts on a pair of spectacles and examines the paper.  "Yes, that is indeed a jeweler's mark.  Johann and Sons, out of Venza.  I know them well.  Back in the day, Don Faizal, gods rest his soul, used to have me order pieces for his girlfriends from them.  'Only the best, Rudy!' he'd say.  A gentleman of the first water, was the Don."

He takes off his spectacles and cleans them thoughtfully.  "Any Johann and Sons jewelry that came into Gandling would probably have come through me ... barring extraordinary circumstances, of course.  But I haven't seen any of that mark since ... well, since the Don was alive."  His eyes glow with piggish greed as he reaches a realization.  "Ah-ha!  So the murderers are all about robbery, are they?  Well, if you do manage to track the killers down, and some of their loot happened to get, ah, _misplaced_, then that could be to a ... let's call it a 'mutual financial advantage.'" 










* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Rudolf Wiste . . . *


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos smiles politely at Rudy's offer, though he stops short of agreeing to the arrangement--or refusing it. Instead, he leans in conspiratorially. 

"The thing is, with this type of clientele, sometimes folks aren't as keen to tell a body the specifics of just what might have been stolen when it comes to theivery, yes?" he says, pointing to the parchment. "I mean, because sometimes there needs to be some discretion about just what's in a body's household collection, after all. And maybe who they came from?

"Trouble is, specifics is exactly what a soul needs when tracking down a culprit, isn't it? I don't suppose you'd have any records or recollection about the kind of jewels the old Don ordered for his female friends, would you? Might help us find the next location, even, if we can track down who has what and where, yes?"


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (6/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (5/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2014)

Heinrich knows his specialty: Caster of Arcane might-wielder of Eldrich elemental power-diviner of ancient lore. He just stands and quietly assimilates the garnered information so as to determine if it will help when he scrys in the former owner of the earring.


----------



## Systole (Jun 20, 2014)

Wiste chuckles conspiratorially.   "And making sure that any goods that do go wandering off don't have an inconvenient paper trail behind them, right?  Or at least making sure that the paper trail is in the hands of people who wouldn't be inclined to be interested?"  He taps the side of his nose, then turns unlocks a cabinet filled with older ledgers.  He takes three of them down.  Paging through, he remarks, "Just the jewelry, you said?  Well, I can't tell you the exact girl that every piece went to, because some of them were sort of, ah, you know ... _short-term_.  But I can tell you what he ordered, and I can tell you that they all went to some girl or another.  Let's see ... the last of the Don's orders was two simple diamond chokers ... before that, an evening length silver necklace with an emerald pendant ... then the gold ouroboros bracelet.  Don't know about the others, but I'm pretty sure the bracelet went to a Rhat'manis dancer named Viper.  And finally some electrum teardrop earrings.  Don't know those either."

The merchant opens up an older ledger.  "Before that ... it was a tiara, silver and sapphire with a wave motif.  It don't think that one was for a girlfriend actually.  I think that one was a peace offering for a sea witch.  Okay, and before that ..."  He suddenly snorts half a laugh.  "Before that was a rose necklace ... and the rose earrings ... and the rose bracelets ... more rose earrings.  All of that was Rosa.  Gods, she had expensive tastes."  He looks up from the book.  "If you find any Johann and Sons jewelry with a rose motif or a flower motif, you can bet that was a present from the Don to Rosa.  Anyway, where was I ... ?  Oh yes, the topaz pendant for the other girl ..."  He begins flipping more pages in the ledger. 






*. . . Rudolf Wiste . . . *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2014)

Heinrich continues his vigil of silence and disinterest


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien nodded with a knowing expression, not really remembering that Harry probably could not see it.

“Yes, a misunderstanding could very well happen again.” 

She could see that Eanos was talking with the jeweler quite a bit and appeared to have things well in hand as Heinrich watched. She remained outside with Harry, keeping him company and watching up and down the street.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos raises an eyebrow, continuing to play the man's compatriot, and play out the conspiracy Rudy himself has so graciously offered up, as it seems to keep the man's attention best.

"The Sea Witch likes herself jewelry, does she?" Eanos says with a thoughtful nod. "Has you wondering what the old Don did that needed peace-ifying."

Then he continues: "And so many for this Rosa, when most of the others only earned a bauble or two," Eanos notes. "Sounds like that one was a particular favorite, yes?  Tell us about that one. If our killer's looking for Johann & Sons work in Gandling, it sounds like that would be a prime target."

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (6/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (5/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 23, 2014)

Wiste chuckles.  "The sea witch, that was just business.  The Don never made enemies when he could make friends.  Oh, but Rosa ... she was a piece of work."  He leans forward conspiratorially.  "I don't like to speak ill of the dead, but Armando had a positive blind spot where she was concerned.  She was smart and pretty, I'll give you that, but she ran him ragged."  He shrugs and chuckles again.  "Amazing they stayed together as long as they did, but I suppose there's no accounting for taste.  Not that it stopped him from chasing other girls around, of course.  The Don was a hard dog to keep on the porch."

The merchant stops to consider.  "That's smart thinking, because if there's a trove of goods, Rosa will be it.  Rosa was always wanting jewels and fine petticoats and shoes.  Funny, when you consider she was of fisher stock, but I guess she had big dreams.  She certainly didn't want to be a fishwife, I can tell you that."  He frowns.  "I'm not sure if she's still in Gandling, though.  I think her name was ... it's was Haal.  Rosa Haal." 






*. . . Rudolf Wiste . . . *


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods again, giving the merchant a comradely pat on the shoulder.

"If she was smart, imagine she left Gandling once her patron had his little mishap," Eanos says of the young woman. "In any case, think that list you've given us ought to give us plenty to look for. We'll make sure the Powers That Be know what a sport you've been," here he lowers his voice just a touch to add, "And we'll see if anything falls out of the carts on our way that you might have use of."

He offers his hand to shake with the merchant in preparation of leaving, then something seems to occur to him.

"Less on the case, I've got a lady friend outside who's partial to pretty smells, figure she'll be wanting some once we get our payment from this little job. Any place you recommend around these parts, or do you have the corner on the scent market, too?" 

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (6/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (5/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 23, 2014)

Wiste envelops Eanos' hand with a fleshy and somewhat damp grip.  "Looking forward to more business, sirrah."  

When Eanos inquires about the perfume, he puffs with pride.  "Of course most of the perfume trade is me.  The dancers get the cheap stuff by the cask.  Some of the ladies and gents that find a patron, they buy the stuff that's decent.  Funny thing -- truth be told, I'm all out of the really good stuff.  Maybe six or eight weeks back, I had a young fisherman type come in and buy me out of all my top-end perfumes.  Then with the recent troubles, I haven't been able to resupply."  He smiles and shakes his head at the naivete of some people.  "Happens every once in a while.  Some young fisherman wants a present for an engagement or something like, so he comes and trades his life savings to me for something pretty for her."  Wiste frowns a bit.  "That last fisherman, he did look ... kind of _familiar_, though.  I wonder if it was his second time here." 






*. . . Rudolf Wiste . . .*


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Ah, probably just that all fishermen look alike, yes?" he says, laughing at his own joke. Then he glances furtively back toward the door.

"But for that, you happen to remember your little perfume man's name? Like I said, the lady likes her scents. I should probably know if someone's set up to offer her what I can't, if you take my meaning? Always helpful, especially around Gandling, to know who your competition is, yes?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2014)

"UNgh, Eanos, you are lecherous cad at time." Heinrich just shakes his head and acts like a prude as he exits.


----------



## Systole (Jun 23, 2014)

Wiste shakes his head.  "Nah, sorry.  Couldn't tell you.  He paid in cash and there's not enough repeat business to know.  Anyway, thanks, and remember who your friends are."

Outside, Harry waits with Tyrien.  "Everything go alright, sirs?  There's one of the better inns nearby if you need a wash," he says.  The old man's voice sounds amiable enough on the surface,  but he can't mask the undertone of outright dislike for the merchant.  "So, where can I take you?"









* . . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . Rudolf Wiste . . . *


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2014)

*Eanos*

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* None


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (6/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (5/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos gives the merchant his thanks again, then heads outside with Heinrich. Outside, he whispers a few prayers to Issolatha, ending by sniffing a small bit of cinnamon. The red-headed man cracks his neck and takes another experimental sniff, then nods. He urges the group a few steps away so as to avoid Rudy if he's decided to eavesdrop at the door.

"Where we go next depends on what you can tell us about a woman name of Rosa Haal," Eanos says, keeping his voice low. To Tyrien, he adds, "Seems she might be the owner of our little bauble, and if I'm right, her current paramour might explain the timing of all this chaos."

[sblock=ooc]Going to cast his Hunter's Lore and Bloodhound now, just in case the perfume scent is nearby. I mean, just because Rudy says he sold it awhile ago, doesn't mean he really did. 

Perception (scent), for perfumy stuffs. (1d20+23=33)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2014)

"Ja, a vash sounds goot. we just walk through slime from realm of chaos." he shudders. "I join you to not liking him, but is good for loose tongue." *shudder again* 

He sweeps his hand on himself while humming a child's bathing diddy and finishes with a spraying action like administering cologne. in the end he smells fresher, looks cleaner and appears happier for being so.

"Ah, better." [cast prestidigitation]









*OOC:*


 how long ago did the fishermen die in their own boat? I am wondering if it corresponds with the fisherman who bought all that expensive  perfume


----------



## Systole (Jun 24, 2014)

Harry shakes his head.  "Never heard of her.  I generally only know them that are connected to the docks, and she's not one of those so far as I know."






* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*

        *GM:*  No scent of perfume.

Regarding the timing of the perfume purchase, Wiste wasn't exact, but he did seem to recall that it was shortly before the murders started.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien nodded with an approving smile.

“Good, we have ourselves another lead to follow-up on. If she is the necromancer, then we might be very close to solving this situation. Too bad Harry doesn't know where she can be found.”

“I suggest we look for her with caution though. Warning her of our interest might be dangerous if she catches us unawares. No doubt she will know who we are and why we are visiting her when we find her. We might do well to playing dumb on the approach to mislead her.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 24, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos raises an eyebrow at Heinrich's spell.

"You know, not going to object if you share that little trick with the rest of us," he says with a wink, though he does nothing to push the issue.

He nods at Harry's response, appearing unsurprised by the news. "No one can know all the secrets all the time," he says. 

"Agreed, Tyrien," Eanos says of the archer's warning to caution. "If she's pulling Faizal's strings, she likely already knows who we are, anyway, sadly. But that doesn't mean we can't keep our heads down. Pretty sure Rudy only thinks she's just on a long list of theft targets, and since he thinks the murders were about theft, figure he's out for his own skin enough not to go near anyone on that list while someone might be nearby ready to cut them to shreds."

The human chosen of the halfling goddess bites his lip a moment, considering, then nods.

"Rudy said Haal is fisher stock, and that some fisherman suitor came in buying up all the high end smells right around the time all the killing started. If she's from there--and especially if she's been back lately--seems 
Gemma might be our best bet of finding out. Gemma's already seen the nasty magic at play here; think she knows the stakes, and seems willing to keep quiet if it helps keep things safer. And if we don't ask someone, don't imagine we'll ever find her, yes?

If nothing else, might help Heinrich focus more with a locator spell."

The tan archer looks to the others for any objections or alternatives, then glances back toward the fishing village. 

[sblock=ooc]As above. The best contact we have to tell us about a fisher girl with aspirations beyond her station and / or a fisherman who was recently smitten seems like Gemma. If nothing else, finding out more about Rosa might reduce some penalties if Heinrich wants to try scrying.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2014)

"Our necromancer might be sorcerer. Might be tricky. Prepare fur wurst. We will need expensive focus to locate with scry. A mirior made of silver. I may need an advance from our employers."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






  Tyrien nodded, “Agreed, Gemma would be the next step. She can head to see her next after we shop for a silver mirror.”

She turned to Heinrich and asked, “How big of a mirror do you need? I don’t have one myself, but I could keep it afterwards. I have a little over 20 gold coins to use.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos chews the inside of his cheek a moment.

"Not sure folks like Cato and King are the generous, advance-payment sort, and they might demand to know what we do, which could turn .... messy, if we aren't eggshell-careful. 

"Got about 80 gold, myself. If we need much more than that, can sell my disguise hat, but with all the misdirection 'round here, might come in pretty handy to be able to impersonate someone else.

"How much can your scrying show us, Heinrich? Will it point to a location, or just show us our quarry? Since none of us know Gandling that well, and Harry couldn't see any landmarks himself, maybe we should keep tracking our girl the old fashioned way?"

[sblock=ooc]I hadn't looked at the spell description until the last Heinrich post. Like he said, Eanos has a Hat of Disguise we could sell for the money to buy a scrying mirror, but reading the spell, I'm not entirely sure that's worth more than being able to impersonate someone if we want to try getting closer to Rosa or someone else. The reasons are laid out above.

Asking for an advance / expensive mirror would probably require we tell whoever it was what we already know, and since the current nature of that information is a bit incendiary, I'm inclined to try not involving them for as long as possible. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 25, 2014)

*GM:*  You do also have the goodies from the gang you killed as well as the gravedigger's jewels.  You could trade these in to Wiste for enough money to cover what you need.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]*facepalm* I totally forgot about treasure to date. I'm a dope. Yes, let's do that.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]post 1 has a place for a list of treasure, but nothing listed[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2014)

*GM:*  


Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc]post 1 has a place for a list of treasure, but nothing listed[/sblock]




Everything that isn't a magical item wasn't worth detailing since you're not going to use any of it.  It's vendor trash.  Suffice to say that you have enough trade-in money to cover any mundane items, and Wiste doesn't stock anything magical.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2014)

*OOC:*


as of right now, we need the silver mirrior worth 1000 gp. We have the earring, a -4 to will; but secondhand information a +5 to the save for the subject. A body part or painting would help a lot. I need to go home. I am not feeling well right now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien blinked a few times. It was almost like they had forgotten about the salvaged loot they had taken from the thugs and recovered in the graveyard.

“Since we have several unwanted items we are carrying around from yesterday, let us try selling them for gold or bartering for items we need. I am not sure on the costs for what you need, but that should cover everything, right Heinrich?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos shrugs.

"Been a rough day and change, I guess," he says sheepishly. 

"All right, Given how much Rudy has laying around back there, I imagine he'll have a good mirror, Heinrich. And since he was just telling me how much he's making by selling arms to folks gone scared by all the killing, imagine he'll give us fair trade on the Black Blades' stuff, since they won't be needing it, themselves."

[sblock=ooc]I have no need to RP the transaction if no one else does.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2014)

FYI: I am trying to get a list of what we have.
so far:

Post 66 *****************************
Aside from some *poorly enchanted armor* on the bodyguard and a *circlet of intelligence* on the accountant, there is also some *lingering enchantment magic on the woman*, and traces of necromancy on both corpses.


Post 110 ********************************
Loots are: Selection of masterwork weapons (longspear, heavy flail, spiked chain, halberd), 3x masterwork half plate, 4x cloaks of resistance +1, potion of invisibility, chain shirt +1, comp longbow +1 (+1 str), ring of deflection +1. Also some arrows, javelins, and sunrods/smokesticks etc. I imagine most of this will be vendor trash for you guys, but if there's anything specific you want to know about or take, let me know.

so far anyway . . . . .

  [FONT=&quot]Nom's loots are:[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Ring of Spell Knowledge II[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Bracers of Armor:2[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Headband of Wisdom +2[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]A bunch of loose jewelry which will be included as part of final gold tally at the end of the adventure[/FONT]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien waved away the thought of their forgetfulness, “A lot happened yesterday, so I would not worry about it, Eanos. Don’t see it as a sign of old age and senility,” she added teasingly.

She encouraged Heinrich to take some the of the loot and make the purchases the wizard needed for his spell.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Ready to skip forward a bit as well. There is plenty of vender trash that we need not worry about the cost.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2014)

Wiste is a bit surprised to see you again so soon, but quickly realizes that you're disposing of loot you've acquired along the way.  His eyes glitter especially at the gravedigger's collection of jewelry, and he very deliberately does not inquire where such things might have come from.  He also gives you rather good pricing, most probably to entice you back later, after you've hit the motherlode.  He also has a silver-backed mirror which he's happy to part with.  Apparently, it was on special order when the murders started, and the person who ordered it was one of the first victims, which means that Wiste is now getting paid for it a second time.  It's unwieldy, but with a bit of finagling, you're able to fit it into a satchel of holding.

Afterwards, Harry brings you back down to the Old Quarter.  In the central market you find Gemma who greets you but remains as stoic as ever.  "Questions for me, or are you needing the house again for something?  The lasses are cleaning it, but I can shoo them away if need be."








* . . . . Blind Harry . . . .** . . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"More questions for you, I'm afraid," Eanos says once they've returned to the fishwife. He glances about to make sure no one's standing close, then leans in to whisper, "What can you tell us about a fisher's girl named Rosa Haal?"

[sblock=ooc]Sense Motive. (1d20+22=28)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2014)

For someone so generally stoic, Gemma's reaction is surprisingly emotional.  A look of sadness and disappointment passes over her face before swiftly being overtaken by one of anger.  "Rosa?  She's my goddaughter.  She ... Wait, did she have something to do with Daug and Walder and the reef!?" she finishes, furious.  Before you have a chance to answer, the anger disappears under a wave of realization and horror.  "Davel!  The boy could be in trouble!  You've got to come with me!"

The old woman hobbles off at a surprisingly fast pace toward the far side of the quarter.  Requests for information are brushed away.  "Later!  No time for that now!" she barks.  Harry is left behind, but the old man waves you on with a shouted assurance that he can fend for himself and that he'll catch up.

A few minutes later, you're standing in front of a small but well-kept house.  The small yard is surrounded by a low fence and is covered with rolls of thin rope and boxes of glass buoys.  There are several fishing nets nearly folded on some large outdoor worktables, and a half-finished net sits by a stool.  It appears to be the home of a netmaker -- one who prefers to work outside.  He's nowhere to be seen, however, and despite the warm day, the windows and doors are shut, and the blinds are tightly drawn.  And this close, you can smell the familiar and unmistakable stench of seawater and the grave coming from inside.  

Gemma opens the front gate and begins marching resolutely toward the front door.






*. . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos had expected some cagey consideration, perhaps a negotiation for the information as Gemma protected her people. He certainly hadn't expected this. So surprised was he at Gemma's sudden change in manner that Eanos simply followed, turning to his fellows with a shrug as the fishwife hurried through the market and to the house. 

As his nose twitched with an all-too-familiar smell, however, he regained his instincts, quickly reaching for Gemma's shoulder.

"Gemma, _stop_," he whispered. Not trusting his own short relationship with the woman to be enough to give her pause, he quickly added, "Whatever killed Daug and Walder is _inside that house._"

He wasn't sure, mind, if the stench was from a current occupant or a recent one, and was already shifting his perceptions using one of Issolatha's gifts to see if he couldn't determine just what--and how many "what"--was inside. Either way, he wasn't about to let the fishwife walk straight in there armed with no more than her sharp tongue, and he hoped offering the most dangerous option would at least break Gemma out of her tunnel vision long enough for the group to either prepare, or find out what the woman knew.

[sblock=ooc]Eanos is invoking his Detect Evil at-will. Not sure how thick the walls of the house are, but since it'll be next round before the ability can tell him more than 'yup, evil,' might as well invoke it sooner than later. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2014)

*CSI: LPF*

[sblock=ooc]Ya know, at first I thought there were more red herrings then there were fish in the sea. Things are starting to make sense.
The cloth and hemp rope might be from the Don. A very good thing. The earring from Rose, the "poetry of Nom" possibly about Rosa. We have a lot to gather still.[/sblock]

While walking, Heinrich is focused on what is happening around him, but any time they are alone he drifts off oneof those times he mumbles some phrases describing things they have all noticed,

Nom the grave digger had his Rose
The Don had his Rosa
A fisher son bought out a perfume not too long ago
Perfume keeps being found
one of the dead fishermen may be the one who bought the perfume?

At the sight of Gemma he greets her, "Ah, Die Frau Gemma"

Arriving at the cottage after being let there by an alarmed Gemma, he speaks words of the ancient creatures, draconic. His skin turns slightly gray and then returns back to normal.

[cast stone skin] http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/s/stoneskin
duration: 100 minutes or 100 points
DR 10/adamentine


[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic * Haste * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles

level 5: * lightning arc * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 28, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien nocked an arrow as soon as Eanos gave out the warning. She uttered a very unladylike curse under her breath and held her ground. She was not sure if the old fishwife could be trusted as she raced after her goddaughter. There was a saying about keeping enemies closer than friends and they had let Gemma be a part of the investigation despite not really knowing the old woman. She half expected a trap.

"Yes, pull back, Gemma!"

"Eanos, if the killer is in there, we should try to lure him out. We are not really well suited to storming someone's house and fighting in close and personal."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 30, 2014)

Gemma draws back, but seems rather agitated and it's obvious that she's not going to wait long before pounding on the door.  There is no apparent movement from inside the house.





*. . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2014)

If we wait another round, Heinrich will cast ablative barrier

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic * Haste * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles

level 5: * lightning arc * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods to Tyrien.

"If we can get her and ... whatever else out here, so much the better. But we don't have any illusion magic to draw 'em out, so someone has to be bait."

While maintaining his attention on the building, he asks Gemma, "You mind if I borrow your features for that, Gemma? Got a trinket lets me look like other folks. Might buy me a second or more surprise when I get 'em to open the door. Then I can take Issolatha's path back out. Would be the fastest way, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to act as if in rounds just in case, since I don't know how immediate things are, and don't want to step on anything with assumptions. 

Concentration to maintain duration is a standard action, so Eanos'll do that this round. If he can sense any evil in the house through the 60' cone, he should be able to count auras now, and will let the others know.

Since activating his Hat of Disguise is also a Standard action, I held off letting him do so for now, but as above: his plan is to pretend to be Gemma knocking on the door, readying his Dimensional Hop to reposition quickly if there is nasty chargy evil inside.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 30, 2014)

Gemma frowns at seeing her features appear on Eanos' face, but says nothing.  She backs away a little and off to the side so that the ruse will not be immediately apparent to anyone opening the door, but the very immediate worry has not left her features.






*. . Gemma Moressi . .*

        *GM:*  Figure you have another 2-3 rounds before anything happens.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2014)

"Tyrien, if you want, i can make you skin as hard as stone with magic. Yes?"

third round: free-offer stone skin to Tyrien. if not her Eanos?


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

One of the Gemmas raises her hand in a precautionary gesture, then speaks with Eanos' voice.

"My special sight can't seem to make it through the walls to confirm anything. We don't want to burn too much spell power if I'm wrong about this, yes?" Gemma-Eanos whispers. 

[sblock=ooc]As above. The strength of the smell has me thinking Big Nasties are inside, but so far the Detect Evil hasn't pinged at all. I'd hate to spend a whole bunch of useful buffs only to have this turn out to be no fight at all. I'm holding posting any further prep / actions for now to give PM a chance to chime in (his post schedule is time-delayed off of ours), but wanted to get that caveat in.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil
* Hat of Disguise to look like Gemma


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 10/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 30, 2014)

[sblock=GM]Confirmed that you do not at present detect any evil auras in the house.  However, the house you stayed in last night did have a root cellar.  If this house also has a root cellar, and if there are nasties in there, you will have to get a lot closer to be able to see them, as the spell only penetrates 3 feet of dirt.  

Given the smell, you are positive that nasties either are inside the house now or were in the house very recently.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2014)

Heinrich will refrain from casting the third spell.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien shook her head and kept an arrow nocked and ready. “Thank you for the offer, but I do not plan to be in melee combat. Save the spell for later or cast it on our bait if things look deadly.”

She was better off not being bait and being the hunter instead. Even in  the confined space of a house, she could have the advantage as long as  she could use the corner of a wall for protection or just back up a step  or two to safely unleash her barrage of arrows.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods, then taps his / her heels once, eliciting a momentary hum from the mocassins he wears. Apparently satisfied, he takes a deep breath, points for Heinrich and Tyrien to find what concealment they can, and moves toward the door.  

"Lady, lend me your secrets of trickery," whispers Eanos-Gemma, knocking.

[sblock=ooc]Activating Slippers of Spider Climbing as his standard, then moving to the door and knocking in Gemma shape. I don't suppose they'll all just come tumbling out where we can put a smackdown on them, but a guy can hope.

Disguise check (add +1 if time for Guidance) (1d20+11=15)

Note to self: invest in Disguise skill if you're going to keep this hat. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil
* Hat of Disguise to look like Gemma
* Boots of Spider Climbing (minute 1)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 1, 2014)

As Eanos approaches the door, he thinks he hears a low whispering.  He can't make out the words, but something in the tone seems chilling, and a cold shiver runs down his spine.  The murmuring stops before he knocks.

Afterwards, a long moment passes before a face peeks out from behind the curtains of the window set into the door.  It's a young man, rather handsome, but with dark circles under his eyes.  It's easy to read the fear and exhaustion on his face, and his eyes keep darting back involuntarily to the darkness behind him.  "G-gemma..." he stammers.  "I'm sorry.  I'm n-not feeling that well.  But I'll probably be better in a d-day or so.  I-if Tassad needs his n-nets, they're in the y-yard."






*. . . . . . Davel . . . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2014)

Perception to hear the whispers

1d20+11=30

if so, do they sound like a spell?

1d20+19=22


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos responds at first with a coughing that seems to wrack the elderly female body his hat projects for him.

"You and me both, boy," Gemma-Eanos says with a rattle and another small cough. "Got this horrible cough, wrecked my voice so I sound like some gravel-throated seaman," he says. "Weak as a bird, too. Sure you can't help me get the nets in my cart? Won't take but a minute, then we can both get back to bed like we ought to."

[sblock=ooc]Figure Eanos needs to cover for his voice first, then I can worry about any 'secret message' bluffs I might try. 

Bluff w/ Silver Tongue; Sense Motive (is he buying this?) (1d20+20=31, 1d20+22=28)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil
* Hat of Disguise to look like Gemma
* Boots of Spider Climbing (minute 1)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 1, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I need to know where Tyrien and Heinrich will be for the next bit.  Did you want an angle on the door so you can see inside?  Or would you rather stay around the corner out of sight?

Here's the map.  Either move your token or let me know where you'll be.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2014)

updated

http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/53b32792e4df5


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  With Eanos looking like Gemma and Heinrich determined to approach the house as well, Tyrien followed. But instead of taking up a position in view she moved to a point off the end of the house and pulled the red-headed wizard back as well.  She whispered, "Move back around the corner so you cannot be seen from the window or anyone that doesn't step outside."

Updated map with Tyrien and Heinrich
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock][sblock=OOC]SdW, I had Tyrien pull Heinrich around the corner to keep their presence out of sight. I assumed that would not be an argument IC since we want the baddies to come out.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2014)

The young man is wracked with indecision for a moment.  Eanos gets the impression that even at the best of times, Davel's not a particularly fast thinker, and fear and exhaustion are certainly not helping the situation.

"I ...  I guess.  I'll just b-be a moment," he says.  And while he's looking at Gemma/Eanos, the last comment seems directed to someone inside the darkness of the house.  Hesitantly, Davel slips outside and shuts the door behind him.  With him comes a wave of rot ans seawater, stronger now.  

In the light of day, the young man does look sick, or at least very pale and drawn.  "W-where's the cart?"
Area Map





*. . . . . . Davel . . . . . .
*


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos as Gemma takes the young man's arm in his, patting his hand as he/she says, "Nothing but pain and madness, that blamed cart, but we all know that, don't we boy? Had folks fiddling with it earlier, got me this far, but that bloody fence like to want to kill me if I try to fit it through. So, right this way, and we'll get this all sorted and feel all the better for it. Maybe you can take a look and tell me why it keeps wobbling."

PROPOSED MOVE

[sblock=ooc]I updated Eanos and Davel under the assumption he'd follow where Gemma lead. If he wouldn't move, Eanos would stay by him in an effort to help convince / protect him until he can get him out of the line of fire / to the real Gemma. 

I don't know that I, as player, am amazingly skilled at code talking, but that's what skill rolls are for.   Eanos is using Bluff to pass a secret message which is roughly: "We know you're in trouble, and I brought friends to help, but we need to get you clear, past the fence, before we can do any good. Out of earshot, you can tell me more details."

My (probably clumsy) intention on embedding it went something like this (calling out key phrases):

_pain and madness ... we all know_: We know you're in danger / trouble

_folks fiddling ... got me this far_: friends came here with me.

_bloody fence like to kill me_: it's dangerous being close to the house.

_right this way ... all sorted_: get you clear so we can handle the danger.

_take a look and tell me why..._: give me details when we get there.

DC for complex messages looks like it's 20, which he should auto-succeed, but rolling against Sense Motive from anything inside the house that's listening:

Silver Tongued Bluff to pass secret message to Davel. (1d20+20=33)[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil
* Hat of Disguise to look like Gemma
* Boots of Spider Climbing (minute 1)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/7 remaining
*Bane:* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 90'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien remained in place with an arrow nocked, but the head pointed downward and the draw relaxed.  She watched Eanos as Gemma lead the man away from the house.

No change to Map from JK
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2014)

Taking his lead from the more Superior tactical mind, Heinrich stays put.


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2014)

Davel follows Eanos for a few steps before drawing to a stop in confusion.  Exhausted, terrified, and (although he seems nice enough) not particularly bright to begin with, the young man has no chance of deciphering a secret message.  "B-but I don't see a c-cart.  A-are you ... are you really Gemma?"

_"It's *you*..." _ growls a familiar rasping, voice from inside the house.  Unlike the graveyard, where it seeming mocking, this time it is almost incoherent with rage. _"And you have dared to come for my *son!?*  FOR MY *SON!?*  You. Will. Die. *NOW.*"_

The door bursts open and a trio of undead stagger out.  One of the creatures must have been a hulk of a man when he was alive and is wearing a suit of exceptional platemail and wielding a greatsword.  He advances on Eanos while one of the other unarmored undead charges Davel and pushes him away from Eanos.  The young man staggers backward but seems unhurt.





*. . . . . . Davel . . . . . .*

[sblock=Combat]Combat Map

Surprise round.  The Don is talking through Minion 1.  Minion 1 opens door, steps outside.  Minion 2 charges and bull rushes Davel, knocking him backwards but doing no damage.  Brute Minion moves to engage Eanos.

Round 1, party is up.

Minion 1: AC 23, touch 19, flatfooted 17, CMD 19.  Uninjured.
Minion 2: AC 23, touch 19, flatfooted 17, CMD 19.  Uninjured.
Brute Minion: AC 25, touch 13, flatfooted 22, CMD 22.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2014)

_*His son?!?!*_ thinks Heinrich. _huh. Scorching ray_
1d20+7=10, 4d6=11, 1d20+7=14, 4d6=8
ooc: dang, lousy rolls.

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic * Haste * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles

level 5: * lightning arc * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Gemma-Eanos sighs.

"I'm not Gemma, but she sent me to keep you safe, Davel," Eanos says. "From, it looks like we're safe saying, your father."

The magically-disguised archer frowns as the undead close on him. 

"Yes, Don, we've come to keep your son from getting caught up in the mess you're making throwing dead bodies at a killer you don't even remember. Do you know why you can't remember, Don Faizal?" Eanos says. He steps sideways, and disappears from view, stepping back into view again on the roof of the hut, where his enchanted shoes gain instant traction. His / her bow is sheathed in whispers a moment as he draws a bead on the brute.

"Because Rosa had the spell designed so that you'd wake back up with that hole in your memory. Why do you suppose the woman would do that?"

The woman on the roof lets loose an arrow, but it flies wide and snaps off on the fence, instead. 


[sblock=ooc]UPDATED MAP

*Move:* Dimensional Hop to the roof. I'm not sure how high up the roof is, so I'm not sure how many feet Eanos burns, but he should have plenty. I made a wild guess at 35'. Let me know if I should deduct any more. The ability doesn't provoke.

*Swift:* Bane Undead

*Attack Brute:* Bow attack with Bane, Deadly Aim, PBS vs brute; Damage with Deadly Aim & PBS; Bane Damage (1d20+14=16, 1d8+7=8, 2d6=7)

Arrow recoverable? (high means yes) (1d100=18)

I wasn't 100% on if PBS applied, but it doesn't matter. Big whiff on that one. Bleh.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 68
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil
* Hat of Disguise to look like Gemma
* Boots of Spider Climbing (minute 1)
* Bane Undead (+2 attack, +2d6 damage)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 30/31 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/7 remaining
*Bane:* 8/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 55'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






  Tyrien watches as the undead creatures rushed out, faster than she thought. The surprise was was enough that her aim was just too slow to loose an arrow before they reached Eanos.

With the red-headed archer disappearing, she was exposed to the undead with no one going to keep them occupied. She just hoped she could bring them down fast enough.

“Why don’t you just kill the two new heads of the leftovers to your organization and be done with it?”

She unleashed a barrage of arrows the heavy armored undead brute turning him into a pin cushion.

[sblock=Actions]5ft step, Updated Map for Tyrien
Full Attack at Brute Minion:
1st Arrows (MS,RS, PBS) (1d20+15=26,  2d8+26 =36)
2nd Arrow (RS, PBS) (1d20+15=28,  1d8+13 =16)
3rd Arrow (PBS)  (1d20+10=28,  1d8+13 =16)
Total Damage = 68[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 72 Current: 72
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 29(22ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 8, 2014)

Davel drops to the ground, curls into a ball, and begins rocking back and forth, whimpering while the battle gets underway around him.  Heinrich manages to sear the largest wight with a stream of fire, and Tyrien launches a salvo of arrows into its faceplate.  It staggers forward, and swings.  Perhaps the damage affected its aim, but its massive overhand blow simply strikes sparks from Tyrien's breastplate.  Since she's slightly off-balance however, she's not able to defend herself against the other nearby wight and its claws rake down her arm, and a chill races up toward her shoulder.

The don sneers as arrows and magical fire rain down on his minions.  _"Trying to drive a wedge between allies with whispered innuendo?  I *invented *that trick, Eanos.  Word of advice: It also helps if you're not firing arrows at the person you're trying to convince.  But if you want to play a game of secrets, I'll give you an easy one: *Look ... behind ... you.*"  _As the don speaks, Eanos hears a scuffle of claw on the roof tiles behind him.  He tries to duck out of the way, but a deathly cold blade scores across his back and the inquisitor feels a chill sink into his body, while his lifeblood begins to drip onto his boots.  He turns to find something that looks like an undead goblin behind him, wielding a pair of wicked-looking daggers.  It's mouth is a death-rictus of blackened, rotting fangs.

While speaking, the wight that is serving as the Don's mouthpiece moves forward and swings at Heinrich, but misses, apparently being distracted by the conversation.





*. . . . . . Davel . . . . . .*

[sblock=Combat]Combat Map

EDIT: Derp, included the map this time.

Eanos only needs 20' to make it to the roof -- it's fairly low, less than 10' high.

End of Round 1: Brute Minion takes a step and full attacks Tyrien, missing with two swings.  Minion 1 moves and attacks Heinrich, missing.  Minion 2 moves and attacks Tyrien, hitting for 8 damage and Fort DC 14 energy drain.  Sneaky Minion makes the opposed Stealth check, climbs onto the roof (it had exited via back window last round), and sneak attacks Eanos for 20 damage plus 3 bleed damage (DC 15 Heal) plus Fort DC 14 energy drain.

Round 2, party is up.

Minion 1: AC 23, touch 19, flatfooted 17, CMD 19.  Uninjured.
Minion 2: AC 23, touch 19, flatfooted 17, CMD 19.  Uninjured.
Brute Minion: AC 25, touch 13, flatfooted 22, CMD 22.  Near death (8/84).
Sneaky Minion: AC 22, touch 16, FF 17.  Uninjured.  Small size.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos cries out as the goblin creature takes full advantage of his split attention, but he whispers a prayer to the goddess of secrets, and as both his body and his bow glow briefly, he seems to at least have mitigated the opened artery, if not healed the actual wound. He shakes off the chill from the goblin's blade, then shifts slightly on the roof, away from the edge. 

"You want to call off your rotting corpse dogs, I'll be happy to stop trying to kill them a second time," Eanos says through gritted teeth. "But I'm telling the truth. Rosa's screwing you, and not the way you liked it when you had a body."

The massive wound from the goblin, though, throws the archer's balance off, and all three arrows fly over their mark. One snaps off on the fence below, while the other three thunk solidly in the ground on the other side of the fence. 

UPDATED MAP

[sblock=ooc]First, let's save, since that potentially affects any other rolls:

Fort save vs. Energy Drain (1d20+7=22)

Whew. I didn't want to calculate negative levels on top of everything else.  

*Swift*: Invoke Judgments: Healing (Fast Healing 4) & Destruction (+4 damage). 

There seems to be some debate about whether Fast Healing negates Bleed damage. James Jacobs seemed to think it should (I can link the threads if you need), but there's no official word I can find from other developers / FAQ. I'll leave it up to you whether the bleed's stopped, or the Judgement just mitigates the effects (-3 bleed +4 heal for +1 net heal / round). Since he had to invoke it on his turn, and bleed would have already happened, it won't make any difference until next round, anyway, so just let me know either way. 

*5'step*

*Full attack* on Sneaky, gives him an AoO. If he has to, Eanos will burn a use of Determination to bump his AC by 4 (to 27) against that attack. Let me know if he does and I'll update the mini-stats: 

Rapid Shot, PBS, Bane, Manyshot attack;Manyshot Damage with PBS & Destruction;Manyshot Bane Damage;Rapid shot, PBS, Bane attack (iterative); Damage with PBS & Destruction; Bane Damage; Rapid Shot, PBS, Bane attack; Damage with PBS & Destruction; Bane Damage (1d20+14=19, 2d8+14=21, 4d6=11, 1d20+9=17, 1d8+7=10, 2d6=8, 1d20+14=18, 1d8+7=14, 2d6=8)

Oh my god, invisiblecastle are you KIDDING ME WITH THOSE ROLLS? That ... wow. That is the terribleness of terrible. All miss. 

Missed arrows salvageable (high = yes) (1d100=93, 1d100=57, 1d100=39)
Arrow recoverable (high = yes) (1d100=77)
 sigh. I guess being able to recover the arrows is the least IC could give me. Blech. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 49
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil
* Hat of Disguise to look like Gemma
* Boots of Spider Climbing (minute 1)
* Bane Undead (+2 attack, +2d6 damage)
* Judgments: Healing (Fast Healing 4) & Destruction (+4 Damage)
* Bleed 3 (possibly negated?)

*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 26/31 (3 recoverable after combat) 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/7 remaining
*Bane:* 7/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 70'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2014)

*I hate undead!*

Heinrich sidesteps away from the minion of the Don and casts a quick spell of missiles at the brute.
Magic missile after  5' step
5d4+5=19
He aims the first two at the brute; when he falls he lets the others impact the one that was next to him moments ago.
10 points to the brute, 9 to the other [5,5]; [3,2,4]

http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/53bc46be1094f

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic * Haste * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles

level 5: * lightning arc * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  The icy chill of the touch was worrying to Tyrien, “Yaow!” She felt weaker.

The scratch itself was nothing of concern and so far the undead creatures before them were falling fast, even if she could not see Eanos doing much productive.

She stepped back and unleashed another volley of arrows at the wounded wight and its companion.

Having to fight with ranged combat in close quarters was not a good plan and she had thought it would have been better if they all had started on the roof or at least outside of the fenced area of the yard.

“We really need a big dumb warrior to stand in front of us to fend off creatures.”

[sblock=Actions]Fort Save (1d20+8=13) - Gah, Timely Inspiration doesn't help. 
5ft step, Updated Map for Tyrien
Full attack against Minion 1 first, switching to Minion 2 after it falls:
1st Arrows (PBS, RS, MS) (1d20+14=22, 2d8+26 =31) - Cast Timely Inspiration to hit Minion 1
2nd Arrow (RS, PBS) (1d20+14=30, 1d8+13=19) to Minion 1 if still up, otherwise Minion 2
3rd Arrow (PBS) (1d20+9=11, 1d8+13 =20) - Miss[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 67 Current: 67 (-5 HP Energy Drain)
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6 (includes -1 Energy Drain)
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), -1 Level Energy Drain
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2014)

*OOC:*


Looks like Eanos' 5' step wound up lost in one of the map updates. This link should have all the PC moves accounted for:

UPDATED MAP


----------



## Systole (Jul 13, 2014)

The don snarls at Eanos. _"The man who's invading my son's home asks *me *to stand down?  I do not find your hubris amusing, Eanos Setirav.  But you are a distraction.  Run away and I'll let you live."_  He sneers at the implication about Rosa.  _"Do you think I don't know she's a liar and a seductress?__" _ In the heat of battle, Faizal doesn't seem to be focusing on the finer points of Eanos' implication.  

The wights at ground level move to attack Tyrien and Heinrich, but get embarrassingly tangled up in each other.  The undead goblin continues to circle around Eanos on the roof and rakes a shallow cut across his thigh that aches with unnatural chill.






*. . . . . . Davel . . . . . .*

[sblock=Combat]Combat Map

As far as I know, healing negates bleed damage.  If you want to argue for more damage, feel free.

End of Round 2: Three attacks on Heinrich, three on Tyrien.  All of them miss.  Then three on Eanos, and one hits for 7 points plus DC14 Fort or level drain.  On the whole, an utterly, utterly pathetic round of rolling for the bad guys.  No joke, out of nine rolls, I had four 1s.  

Round 3, party is up.

Minion 1: AC 23, touch 19, flatfooted 17, CMD 19. Near death (10/60).
Minion 2: AC 23, touch 19, flatfooted 17, CMD 19.  Uninjured (60/60).
Brute Minion: AC 25, touch 13, flatfooted 22, CMD 22.  Dead.
Sneaky Minion: AC 22, touch 16, FF 17.  Uninjured.  Small size.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2014)

"Two minions. Sigh"
Heinrich ditches and dodges the fearsomely cold touch, defensively casting another spell
Defensively cast Scorching ray, 2 rays, one at minion 1, one at minion two
vs touch attack: 1d20+7=16, 4d6=21, 1d20+7=23, 4d6=15

concentration check 2nd level spel = dc 19
d 20 = level [10] + ability [6] + combat casting [4] = 21 minimum [auto success]

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic * Haste * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles

level 5: * lightning arc * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien continued to nock and fire arrows. “Heinrich, keep stepping back to keep my line of fire unblocked.”

She stepped back and paused only long enough in her aiming to take a shot at the badly wounded wight once Heinrich stepped back out of the way.

However, her shots were not so good, only landing the first two fired at once.

[sblock=Actions]5ft step, updated Map assuming Heinrich will comply and step back as well so Tyrien gets clear shot at Minion 1
Full Attack: 1st Arrows at Minion 2 (RS,MS, PBS) (1d20+14=24,  2d8+26=34)
2nd Arrow at Minion 1 (RS, PBS) (1d20+14=21,  1d8+13=15) - Miss 3rd Arrow at Minion 1 (PBS) (1d20+9=11,  1d8+13=21) - Miss[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +18 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 67 Current: 67 (-5 HP Energy Drain)
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6 (includes -1 Energy Drain)
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), -1 Level Energy Drain
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos grits his teeth against the bone-chilling cold as the blade slices again, then takes a step back. 

"Whatever secrets you have to warm me, Lady, I'd pray for them now," he whispers. There is a brief whisper of another voice around him, though no other visible effect. 

"You've set up shambling corpses in your son's home, and you think _we're_ an intrusion? We're nobody's distraction, you bloody blind fool. This bone-headed revenge you've been set on is, though. Why in seven hells would Rosa care if you didn't remember who killed you, unless _she's the one who did it?_" the inquisitor growls out as he launches another volley of arrows at the undead harrying him. 

Two arrows fly wide, but the twin shot he begins with sinks deep into the creature's neck. As it doesn't need to breathe, it doesn't much care about the placement, though its neck does seem considerably less stable than before. 

UPDATED MAP

[sblock=ooc]Fort save DC 14 (1d20+7=16)

whew. Close.

*Swift:* Change Healing judgement for Purity (+2 to saves)

*5' Step*

*Full Attack vs. sneaky:* 

Rapid Shot, PBS, Bane, Manyshot attack;Manyshot Damage with PBS & Destruction;Manyshot Bane Damage;Rapid shot, PBS, Bane attack (iterative); Damage with PBS & Destruction; Bane Damage; Rapid Shot, PBS, Bane attack; Damage with PBS & Destruction; Bane Damage (1d20+14=28, 2d8+14=26, 4d6=15, 1d20+9=11, 1d8+7=13, 2d6=7, 1d20+14=19, 1d8+7=15, 2d6=3)

Finally a freaking hit! 

Okay, I'm a bloody idiot. Bane increases the enhancement bonus to a weapon by +2, which I'm forgetting applies to both attack AND damage. I did it a-bloody-gain above. *headdesk*. I updated my mini-stats so I'll hopefully get this right someday.

The damage for the manyshot that hit should actually be 45 total, not 41.

Recover arrows (high = yes) (1d100=18, 1d100=74)[/sblock]  



[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 42
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (*+9 w/ purity*, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (*+10 w/ purity*, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (*+13 w/ purity*, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil
* Hat of Disguise to look like Gemma
* Boots of Spider Climbing (minute 1)
* Bane Undead (+2 attack & damage, +2d6 damage)
* Judgments: Purity (+2 Sacred on saves) & Destruction (+4 Damage)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit & damage / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31 (4 recoverable after combat) 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 70'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 15, 2014)

Midway through Eanos' accusation, a tremor runs through all three of the remaining undead.  When then one that the don was speaking thorough returns to the fray, its expression is as vacant and hungry as the other, and it does not speak this time.  Something seems to have disrupted the don's direct control.

The undead press their attacks mindlessly, striking Tyrien and Heinrich.






*. . . . . . Davel . . . . . .*

[sblock=Combat]Combat Map

End of Round 3: Three attacks on Heinrich, three on Tyrien, three on Eanos.  Eanos gets lucky and does not get hit.  Tyrien takes 5 damage and a DC 14 Fort or level drain.  Heinrich takes 9 damage (all of which goes to Stoneskin) and  a DC 14 Fort or level drain.

Round 4, party is up.

Minion 1: AC 23, touch 19, flatfooted 17, CMD 19. Near death (10/60 +5 if drain successful).
Minion 2: AC 23, touch 19, flatfooted 17, CMD 19. Near death (16/60 +5 if drain successful).
Brute Minion: AC 25, touch 13, flatfooted 22, CMD 22.  Dead.
Sneaky Minion: AC 22, touch 16, FF 17.  Badly injured (23/68).  Small size. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2014)

Heinrich shrugs off the damage and shivers with the cold, but otherwise shows no other effect. He points his finger and carefully aims a blast of 5 foot wide jett of flames.

dc 21 for half damage or full damage and on fire if fail. 1d6+5=9   vs minion 1
su power so no concentration check needed.

ooc: Man, I was so sweatin this, but,:

1d20+6=22 
[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:
Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic * Haste * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles

level 5: * lightning arc * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]
too much time on my hands.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien felt the cold death chill of the wight’s touch and winced again. “Gah! I hope there is a way to reverse these effects or they will wear off soon.”

“I do not think this is the last of these undead minions we will deal with, we need a better way to keep them from getting close and personal.”

She stepped back and continued to fire arrow after arrow. “Can’t you drop the badly damaged one? You keep blocking my shot and making it harder for me.”

Tyrien’s arrows eventually drop the wight in front of her.

[sblock=Actions]Fort Save (1d20+7=9)
5ft step, updated Map
Full Attack: 1st Arrows at Minion 2 (RS,MS,PBS) (1d20+13=15,  2d8+26=36)
2nd Arrow at Minion 2 (RS,PBS) (1d20+13=31,  1d8+13=16)
3rd Arrow at Minion 2 (PBS) (1d20+8=27,  1d8+13=14) = 30 dmg for KIA even without confirming the Critical[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +17 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 49 (-10 HP Energy Drain)
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 27(20ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5 (includes -2 Energy Drain)
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), -2 Level Energy Drain
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Too bad Heinrich can't summon critters to block them for us," Eanos offers to Tyrien's concerns about oncoming undead as he tries to position himself to better deal with all those remaining. "Don't imagine our employers are going to offer us meatshields, either, much as we'd like, yes?

"On the upside, think we might just have hit something a little close to home," the inquisitor says with a smile. "Secrets are power," here for a moment a whispered voice seems to emanate from Eanos' bow. "And looks like we know Rosa's, or she wouldn't have had to yank Armando out of earshot so quick."

His smile turns cold, and Eanos plants a double shot directly in the wobbly head of the undead on the roof with him, sending the creatured tumbling backward. He quickly changes focus, firing the next two arrows at the remaining undead on the ground. His first shot goes wide, but the second digs into the creature's forehead with a wet thunk.

[sblock=ooc]UPDATED MAP

*Swift* Change Purity for Justice (+2 sacred attacks)

*5' ft step*

*Full Attack:* Starting with sneaky, moving to Minion 1 (he's the one still standing down below, right?) if sneaky falls. I suspect Minion 1 has partial cover from the roof, but that affects his AC and not Eanos' bonus on the rolls, so no reason to delay rolling :

Rapid Shot, PBS, Bane, Justice, Manyshot attack;Manyshot Damage with PBS, Bane boost, Destruction;Manyshot Bane Damage;Rapid shot, PBS, Justice, Bane attack (iterative); Damage with PBS, Bane boost, Destruction; Bane Damage; Rapid Shot, PBS, Justice, Bane attack; Damage with PBS, Bane boost, Destruction; Bane Damage (1d20+16=34, 2d8+18=27, 4d6=12, 1d20+11=14, 1d8+9=11, 2d6=5, 1d20+16=26, 1d8+9=15, 2d6=5)

39 damage to sneaky with the first attack, so he's down.  

Second attack definitely misses. I believe the third shot hits even with cover (or if it's one off, Tyrien may be able to Timely Inspiration bump it), if I've figured it right (22 +4 cover)? If so, it's 20 damage to him, which I think drops him, too.

Recover miss (high = yes) (1d100=12)

Since I'm not 100% on whether he took out the last wight, though, I'll hold off posting 'post battle' actions.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 42
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Hat of Disguise to look like Gemma
* Boots of Spider Climbing (minute 1)
* Bane Undead (+2 attack & damage, +2d6 damage)
* Judgments: Justice (+2 sacred to attacks) & Destruction (+4 Damage)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit & damage / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 18/31 (4 recoverable after combat) 
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/7 remaining
*Bane:* 5/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 70'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2014)

Heinrich glances back and sees the wall. "We are running out of room"

Knowledge: planes check to see how to reverse negative levels
1d20+17=32


----------



## Systole (Jul 16, 2014)

The undead fall and the battlefield is quiet for a moment, except for Davel.  The boy is curled into a fetal position and whimpers softly as he rock back and forth.  Gemma hurries up to him, but the young man takes no notice of her.  "Davel?  Davel?" she asks, but he's barely responsive.  The old woman shakes her head and looks up at you.  "Thank you for dispatching those _things _... whatever they were.  But the boy's in shock.  He'll be alright in time, I think, but I don't know how much he'll have to say in the meantime.  You can try, but I'd appreciate if you'd not press too hard."

She looks at Tyrien.  "Are you well, girl?  You look a-chill.  Should I send for the priest to lay hands on?"









*. . . . . .** Davel** . . . . . . . . Gemma Moressi . .*

[sblock=Combat]Combat over.  

Tyrien advances (advanced a bit back, actually).   She is level 10 with 85079 experience as of today.  Eanos falls just short of leveling with 70889 today, but will ding from TBX with 71005 tomorrow.

The brute minion has a +1 greatsword and +1 fullplate.  The sneaky minion was using a pair of +1 small daggers.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien set about recovering some arrows, not finding much luck with the ones that missed. She stood over the boy with Gemma consoling him and replied to the old woman, “I have been better, Gemma. Those creatures have a draining effect to their touch. I feel weaker and cold.  So yes, I think a priest would be welcome as my limited spells cannot fix this sort of thing.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +17 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 49 (-10 HP Energy Drain)
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 27(20ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5 (includes -2 Energy Drain)
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), -2 Level Energy Drain
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]Do you have the actual date of the level-up, Systole?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

The "Gemma" on the roof kicks the undead to the ground so that the group can loot it with the others. She touches her wide-brimmed hat, and her features melt and shift until the familiar, ginger archer is once again standing there.

As Gemma moves to check on Davel, Eanos walks his way down the wall, tapping his shoes again when he reaches the ground to conserve their magics, and quickly grabs up the arrows which survived. At the discussion of the cold undead touch, he cocks his head to one side, as if listening to someone.

"Issolatha's been watching what we're doing," he offers with a bit of a grin, "And it sounds like she may have a secret or two to share with me that may come in handy. I won't be able to cure the chill in your bones, Tyrien, but might have something to block it if we run into it again."

"Got no interest in breaking the broken, Gemma," Eanos agrees when she asks them to go easy on the boy, though he does squint slightly, studying the pair a moment. "But now that the shambling nasties aren't shambling, maybe you can tell us what _you_ know about Rosa and Davel, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Eanos is going to use his Detect Evil ability, with the cone taking in Gemma and Davel where they're at. He doesn't expect to find anything, but at this point, he's not sure just how intertwined this little plot goes, so better safe than and all that.

Level up = sweet  

I'm planning to add Halt Undead and Death Ward to Eanos' spells known with the level up. He won't be able to cast Death Ward enough to cover all three folks, but with Dimensional Hop, he might be able to suppress effects for anyone who gets caught in melee.

I briefly considered having him learn Restoration, but the material component cost means we'd still have to run for supplies, anyway, so if we can do that, a priest seems just as fast if not faster. He has a Lesser Restoration scroll, but that's not going to do anything, unfortunately.

Eanos can't do anything with the armor or greatsword, but wouldn't mind carrying one or both of the daggers for the rest of the adventure. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 42
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Detect Evil 


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit & damage / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/7 remaining
*Bane:* 5/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 70'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2014)

ooc: I also did a knowledge: Planes to find out about the level drain
also, none of the items interest Heinrich.

IC: Heinrich scans the whole area to determine what if anything is magical, first. once that is collected he will scan gemma and davel and help in looting the re-deaded bodies.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien set about looking at the equipment on the destroyed undead and noted the finely crafted armor and weapons. “Such spells that I might need are potentially expensive. We better take these weapons and armor to help pay for it. Heinrich, would you check to see if they are magical as well?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +17 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 49 (-10 HP Energy Drain)
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 27(20ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5 (includes -2 Energy Drain)
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), -2 Level Energy Drain
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]The items are vender trash then since Tyrien doesn’t need them either. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2014)

The old fishwife nods.  "I'll answer your questions, but I'd not have the boy stay in a house that reeks of death.  We'll take him down to the town proper and get him squared away, and I'll have a runner sent for the priest."

There seems to be nothing left in the house of any significant value -- or potential for evil -- although it definitely needs at good airing out at the very least.  Gemma manages to get Davel to his feet and walking toward town.  His eyes are glassy and the boy is clearly in shock.  He mumbles occasionally, and you're able to make out a few snatches of sense.  "... took my nets to wrap him in ..."  "... the dagger, the dagger ..."  "... secrets ... too many ... teaching me ... don't want to know, don't want to know, don't want to know ..."

  Gemma eventually gets him to bed, then brings you to her house and sits you down around her table.  She takes an earthenware jug out of the cellar, offers a cup or everyone, and pours herself a generous measure of moonshine to calm her nerves.  In the day or so that you've known her, Gemma has never let her age get in the way of her vitality, but for once she looks shaken.

"Rosa Haal is ... _was _from a fisher family, back when Gandling didn't have La Famiglia or King's Gang or the other one.  She's my goddaughter, in fact.  But ... she always had the devil in her.  Lying, stealing, carrying on other girls' betrotheds.  When the criminal element came, about 18 or 20 years ago now, Rosa went over to them and never looked back.  I know she's my goddaughter, but it was a relief to be rid of her.  

"_Mostly _rid of her.  She came back once, because she had Davel with one of them.  At first, she didn't say who was the father, but we all knew it was the don, since the boy was the spitting image of him even when he was a wee baby.  And since Rosa couldn't be bothered raising a child herself, she left Davel with her parents and the rest of us fisherfolk.  We raised him right, and he grew up to be a fine netmaker.  He's ... he's a little simple, to speak truthfully, but he's got a good heart.

"Once Davel started getting older ... once Rosa didn't have quite the same looks she used to ... she started coming back now and again.  She wanted Davel to step up, join the criminals under his father, be the heir to the throne and such.  She'd help him and advise him, she said.  Davel didn't want that, and from what I heard the don was happy to let him be happy.  It drove Rosa to shrieking fits, that both the don and her boy refused her so."










*. . . . . .** Davel** . . . . . . . . Gemma Moressi . .*

[sblock=Combat]Combat over.  

Tyrien advances (advanced a bit back, actually).   She is level 10 with 85079 experience as of today.  Eanos falls just short of leveling with 70889 today, but will ding from TBX with 71005 tomorrow.

The brute minion has a +1 greatsword and +1 fullplate.  The sneaky minion was using a pair of +1 small daggers.[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos listens patiently to the tale, though his manner seems to grow slightly colder as Gemma reveals Rosa's history. He shakes his head.

"Not a lover, then, but her own blood," he said, his disdain clear. He cocks his head to one side, then, before offering, "And then the Don died. But that's been a long time gone. Don't tell me Rosa just went back to living like common fisher folk all this time? 

"And where did all this undead magic come from? A body doesn't learn that kind of thing just over a long holiday. Davel, he mentioned a dagger." He frowns, thinking. "A body _might_, though, if she was resourceful, manage to get her hands on a nasty little artifact, if she were willing to go to the right sort.

"First, then, did Rosa come back from any kind of trip just 'fore the trouble started? And even if she didn't, is there anywhere else in Gandling you know of that she might think of as safe, or as hers? She's not running this little puppet show from Davel's, at least, but don't imagine she'd want to be too terribly far."

[sblock=ooc]Did Eanos' detect evil show anything on Gemma or Davel?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*68  Current: 42
*Senses:* Perception 19 (23 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 22/26
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +7 (+9 w/ purity, +10 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+10 w/ purity, +11 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +11 (+13 w/ purity, +14 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +13/+08 = [BAB (06/01) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +09/+04 = [BAB (06/01) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit & damage / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-2 attack, +4 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 22/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/3 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/7 remaining
*Bane:* 5/9 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 9/9 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 70'/90' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Prayer

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2014)

ooc: and detect magic . . . . .?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien sat at the table as they waited for a priest to come and deal with the draining touch of the wights. After the last encounter with undead, the archeress was more inclined to trust the old fisherwoman.

She commented, "Sounds more and more like Rosa is our girl and the key to finding the Don.  We really need to locate her."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +17 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 49 (-10 HP Energy Drain)
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 27(20ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5 (includes -2 Energy Drain)
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), -2 Level Energy Drain
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2014)

"Ja" answers Heinrich dryly, "Und he won't be willing to believe the truth easily."


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2014)

Gemma shakes her head.  "Truth be told, I've no idea what Rosa got up to after the Don died.  I assumed she stayed in the other part of town making a living however a person such as Rosa makes a living.  Or maybe she had enough of the don's money to last her a while."

She pauses.  "But if there was black magic ... and Rosa did it ... well, there's a forgotten place on the far side of town.  Elvish catacombs from a past age.  We fishers don't go that way much, and I doubt any of the gangs even know about it.  But there's old magic in there, and I know Rosa poked around it once or twice when she was a gel.  I gave her a proper hiding once myself, after she'd been warned and gone there anyway.  I can point you to them."

There's a knock at the door, and a young woman says, "Father Mackavoy is here, missus."

Gemma bigs them enter, and a man in a Stormlord frock walks in with the delicate grace of someone who is trying very consciously hard not to stumble, or perhaps not to vomit.  "Who needsh fixin'?  The Stromlerd ... the Shtrum ... the Mrost ... _Tanager _providesh.  For a reashonable fee."










*. . Gemma Moressi . . . Father Mackavoy . . *

[sblock=Combat]Davel and Gemma are clear of magic and evil, although Davel does smell like someone who's spent the past week locked in a small four with four dead bodies.

Anything you want from the priest besides some restorations?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2014)

"Ah, Ancient knowledge. Always a likely source such as what we see. Is not a surprise she would go there, and that it would be find. Most ties safe magics like evocations of fire would be difficult to find where Necromancy seems to show up in places for the more innocent to find.

We will need to know where these Elvin ruins are. But while the priest is working, I am curious to know what happened to the lagoon to defile it so?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

At the arrival of the drunken priest, Eanos realizes he's not tended to his own wounds. He pulls out the wand from his belt, calling on its magic several times before he's satisfied that the scratches remaining are mild enough to warrant no further uses. He nods to Heinrich to let the wizard know he can use Heinrich's wand to heal any damage from the fire wizard, as well, knowing Tyrien has the skills to heal herself without his aid.

Eanos nods concession to the priest regarding the cost they'll need pay for the rituals. He holds off discussing the lagoon or the caves as long as the priest is around, but does considers carefully what he can say in his presence, finally wondering aloud:

"Our friend wound up in trouble like this because we ran afoul of a wandering bit of undead," he says, choosing his words carefully. "Think we saw another like it outside town that we're going after. Don't suppose you know the blessing that hides a body from those sorts of nasties, do you?"

[sblock=ooc]Dunno why I didn't think of it before, but Hide From Undead would be a handy little spell to have going while we're tracking this thing. It goes kerfluey once we attack, but sneaking past guard undead and saving resources might be a good idea, epecially if there's more level drain nastiness involved. Eanos has Invisibility, mind, but that's one casting / person, and doesn't last nearly as long. Figured if the priest can cast Restoration, he should be high enough level to cast Hide From Undead just once and cover all three of us for a fair amount of time, so it doesn't hurt to ask, at least. 

As above, Eanos doesn't want to say anything more about what they're really doing until the priest is gone. Cagey is our little inquisitor. 


CLW wand charges on self (1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=8)
CLW charge (1d8+1=7)

SDW, you can roll Heinrich's wand uses if you want, and just assume Eanos uses his wand to do them, rather than a lot of back and forth deciding how many charges to use.

mini-stats should be updated for 10th level.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 23/27
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit & damage / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2014)

*Wand use*









*OOC:*


okies. I will look and see how much damage he took. some questions that I would like answered soon:
1. how long has the lagoon been tainted?
2.  does Gemma know how it became that way?
3. how far away is the Elvin caves [it was caves, right?]
4. What are the purported dangers of the ancient ruins ?
5. how old are the ruins?
6. who would make the best guide to get there and for around there?

also, I need to find out how much damage has he taken.







A whiff of breath soured by alcohol gives Heinrich's stomach a turn, but gets his mind on a side track about how alcohol and fire are not always good together. Best he not try and get any fire going in the fire place just yet.

Heinrich hands over his wand to the sly sleuth to receive healing while the crocked cleric restores the life to the Archeress of excellence stolen by the recently re-departed.

He notices the astute articulation of Eanos is avoiding the mention of the lagoon so he does not press the matter any further then his own afore worded inquiries. However his hands itch of wont to rid the fishing village's baleful bewitchment of the bight 
[*]

[*] yes I know a bight is really a cove. deal with it!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien gestured to herself, "I am the one needing some divine blessing to counter the draining touch of undead creatures. Name your fee and perhaps my red-headed friend here will decide if it is reasonable or not, eh."

She nodded to Eanos and his silver tongue gesturing for him to go ahead with the haggling.

Tyrien had agreed with the idea of purchasing some extra magic to shield them from undead. She added as well, "We need to have some help in keeping such creatures like wights from getting up close too. invisible walls? Or summon up some fodder to keep them occupied?"

"Father, do you have spell scrolls for sale?" she asked the drunken priest.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +17 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 49 (-10 HP Energy Drain)
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 27(20ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5 (includes -2 Energy Drain)
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), -2 Level Energy Drain
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Stats are still 9th level. I will update once the Restoration is cast and the level drains are gone.

Are we taking the cost of those out of the net gain on treasure? jkason, perhaps you can reduce the cost with some Diplomacy [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Yes, the idea was to use some of the vendor trash to take care of Tyrien's temporary lost levels. If I figure the spell right, it's around 380 at base cost (caster level 7 x level 4 spell x 10 = 280 + 100 gp component for temp negative level removal).

I generally don't have Eanos haggle because I thought haggling in general started making LPF's economy problematic. Because if you can haggle here, then why can't you haggle at the Mystic Pearl, for example (and I don't want to add haggling there, because it gets horrific when combined with 100% buyback)? And you definitely can't haggle with spell components, but I'll roll anyway, just in case there's wiggle room on the service price itself. No worries if there isn't. Like I said, I recognize that haggling starts making the economy go wibbly wobbly: 

Silver Tongue Diplomacy (haggle?) (1d20+19=27)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 23/27
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit & damage / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2014)

[sblock=haggling]its a timey wimey thing, actually[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Note on haggling]Well, the haggling issue in LPF is not disallowed. You just cannot do it for any benefit in the stores since there is 100% buy-back and uniform gear cost tracking.

Also since adventures are adhering to stricter WBL requirements, haggling for more reward is often pointless. Though as GM, I could have worked that into my adventures to allow for some leeway for a few 100gp above or below the expected GP based upon the results. I don’t recall anyone (Judges) telling me I could not do that, but I never tried either.

In this specific case, we are haggling to reduce the cost of a service that is going to actually cut into our overall WBL. I see no reason why we cannot try to reduce the hit to our pocketbooks.  I don’t see Systole being required to readjust the overall adventure rewards to accommodate the expenditure of Restoration spells. In the end, the tracking of this will all be sorted out in the final adventure tally and not our sheets as a consumable.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2014)

Father Mackavoy frowns as he examines Tyrien.  Although a drunkard, he's an experienced healer.  "You've been tangling with strong undead ... not jusht skeletons and such that someone raised for a lark.  What have you been tangling with, miss?  Wait ... you're the ones investigating the murders.  Tanager protect us, is that what'sh been doing it?  Undead?"  The cleric turns pale, and it takes a minute (and a swig of Gemma's moonshine) to calm him down.

He wipes his brow.  "I'm afraid the darknesh in you is beyond my ability to cleanse completely, but I do have shome scrollsh for emergencies only.  I think two dozen murdersh by a major undead definitely qualifiesh as an emergency."

Gemma answers Heinrich's questions while the priest digs through his scroll case.  "The lagoon's always been a dark place.  It seems like it got darker these past years, but yesterday was the first time I've seen anything monstrous there.  The catacombs are about two hours' walk away.  Say, five miles or so.  There are a few tracks through the woods that we use when we need timber for our boats and firewood and such.  There's one path that'll go close by the ruins and I can draw you a map to get you the rest of the way.  How old they are and what dangers are in them, I've no idea.  They're old elven magic, and that's a good enough reason for the likes of us to stay away."









*. . Gemma Moressi . . . Father Mackavoy . . *

[sblock=OOC & Haggling]Heinrich took no damage, since Stoneskin absorbed it.

Mackavoy will have spell scrolls for sale.  Figure that he has at least one copy of every cleric spell 3rd and under, and 50% availability on copies beyond that, similar to the Pearl.  Higher level spells will just be a straight 50% availability.

Re: Haggling.  Restoration spells can only remove one negative level per week.  In the interest of not gimping Tyrien for the final push, as well as making some concession to haggling, I think offering the use of a Greater Restoration scroll for the price of two regular Restoration castings is fair.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]







Systole said:


> Re: Haggling.  Restoration spells can only remove one negative level per week.  In the interest of not gimping Tyrien for the final push, as well as making some concession to haggling, I think offering the use of a Greater Restoration scroll for the price of two regular Restoration castings is fair.




I thought energy drained negative levels were temporary until 24 hours went by, which would mean Restoration clears all of them? If I'm reading the spell right, anyway, it looks like the one week limitation is for permanent levels only? 

No worries either way. I'm mostly asking because this is my first interaction with negative levels, and I'm trying to make sure I understand how the rules / spells work surrounding them for future reference, since I figure it's the kind of thing my higher-level characters are going to run into more and more of. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> I thought energy drained negative levels were temporary until 24 hours went by, which would mean Restoration clears all of them? If I'm reading the spell right, anyway, it looks like the one week limitation is for permanent levels only?
> 
> No worries either way. I'm mostly asking because this is my first interaction with negative levels, and I'm trying to make sure I understand how the rules / spells work surrounding them for future reference, since I figure it's the kind of thing my higher-level characters are going to run into more and more of.




On rereading the ing entry on energy drain for like the fourth time, it turns out you are correct.    "If a negative level is not removed before 24 hours have passed, the affected creature must attempt a Fortitude save (DC 10 + 1/2 the draining creature’s racial HD + the draining creature’s Cha modifier; the exact DC is given in the creature’s descriptive text). On a success, the negative level goes away with no harm to the creature. *On a failure, the negative level becomes permanent.*" 

Which means that the negative level is not permanent until the saving throw is failed.

On a side note, the fact that important stuff like this is buried in the middle of a paragraph in a throwaway sentence is infuriating to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2014)

Systole said:


> Gemma answers Heinrich's questions while the priest digs through his scroll case.  "The lagoon's always been a dark place.  It seems like it got darker these past years, but yesterday was the first time I've seen anything monstrous there.  The catacombs are about two hours' walk away.  Say, five miles or so.  There are a few tracks through the woods that we use when we need timber for our boats and firewood and such.  There's one path that'll go close by the ruins and I can draw you a map to get you the rest of the way.  How old they are and what dangers are in them, I've no idea.  They're old elven magic, and that's a good enough reason for the likes of us to stay away."



ooc: Is that pick of the priest dean martin?

ic Heinrick is unscathed, but does not realize it at first. He smiles a chagrin look on his face. He contemplates Gemma's information and searches his memory of what he has learned by prusing dusty tomes in his uncle's library.

the Elvin ruins - 
knowledge: 1d20+17=29

the lagoon - 
local: 1d20+10=13


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien was feeling much better after the priest cast his spells. She answered his question, “Yes, these blighters were definitely tougher than skeletons and zombies. I think they were variations of wights, maybe. But they were no pushovers, requiring more arrows and accuracy to put down that others we have destroyed.”

“Eanos, since the Father has a stockpile of scrolls, maybe we need one or two at least of this restorative spell he just cast. And possibly a summoning spell for some fodder to protect us.” she gestured between herself and Heinrich with her thumb to identify "us".

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 59
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 27(20ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock][sblock=OOC Note]So the ruling on Restoration & haggling is just going to be figured into the tally of treasure at adventure end, Systole? Works for me and keeps things simpler.

For the scroll purchases, I am not sure how much JK is looking to buy, but a few Restoration Scrolls are a good idea. I am fine using the treasury of vender trash for that too.

I am assuming that Tyrien is back to normal now.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Agreed on frustrations with the negative level stuff. It's one of the reasons I asked, since I read that over a few times and even did a little googling to parse it, and I was still a little fuzzy on it. Not only is the sentence at the end of the paragraph, but the "temporary for 24 hours" stuff is only really there by implication (i.e., if they <i>become</i> permanent, they must not start out that way). It's a really muddy way to express that fact, especially given how explicitly different the game treats temp and perm negative levels when it comes to removing them. [/sblock]

Eanos' lips thin, then he sighs. 

"Cat's out, I guess," he says as the priest puts everything together despite his inebriation. Eanos wonders for a moment just how drunk the man really is, then tosses the thought away. What matters isn't his sobriety.

"Sorry for the secrets, Father, but we were trying to shield you. This ... nastiness doesn't like folks knowing about it. It's killed or tried to kill to cover its tracks, and no reason to believe it wouldn't do it again. We're glad of your help, but for the sake of your own skin, I suggest when you leave this place, you make like you don't know anything, yes? It has ears everywhere."

The red-headed man pauses only a moment to let the danger settle in before he moves on.

"If we make good against our quarry, though, won't be anything more to worry about, so what scrolls you have that can help, we're glad to buy. Like I said, there's a spell to hide a body from the undead. Might be useful to have one; more if you don't have it at the strength to hide all three of us. Like the lady said, if you've any scrolls to reverse more of those touches, we'd be grateful to buy those, too, and any spells that might give us with some cannon fodder or hurt the undead more than the living?"

[sblock=ooc]I think everything Eanos says is truthful. Don / Rosa killed Nom, Daug, and Walder to keep their secret. And with the undead all over the place, who knows what they can and can't hear. I don't know that I think he's actively trying to Intimidate the priest so much as let him know how dangerous his knowledge is. I just rolled Sense Motive for now, then, to get a read on how likely it is he'll stay quiet.

Sense Motive (will Father stay quiet)? (1d20+23=25)

Okay, it looks like my memory's good on this one, and using this decision from a ways back, Heinrich should be able to use Summon Monster scrolls if we get them now, since they're on his spell list and purchased scrolls aren't divided along divine / arcane lines. Here's what I'm thinking, though folks can obviously give a nix to anything they think useless, or add on:

* Hide From Undead (CL 3 so it can cover the whole party?) 
* Restoration 
* Summon Monster 2 and / or 3 (depending on if Heinrich can use them) 
* Daybreak Arrow (50 minute duration at min caster level for +1d6 damage to undeads on 50 arrows  seems a good buff for a scroll)

I'm not sure if you'll allow the CL 3 single scroll, so I rolled availability on extras, and on the Restoration and an extra Daybreak:

2 extra Hide from Undead; 1 extra Daybreak Arrow; 2 Restorations (50% chance, high = yes) (1d100=17, 1d100=20, 1d100=55, 1d100=96, 1d100=4)

Looks like no extras on Hide from Undead, so price will depend on whether you're okay with us getting it at a higher CL.  Yes on an extra Daybreak Arrow, so both archers can have glowy projectile goodness, but only one Restoration scroll. Hopefully that'll be enough.   So:

1x Hide from Undead: price 25 gp or 375 gp depending on approved CL 
1x Restoration: 700 gp
1x Summon Monster: 2 150 gp (if Heinrich can cast it)
1x Summon Monster: 3 375 gp (if Heinrich can cast it)
2x Daybreak Arrow: 750 gp total for 2

I entertained the notion of Abundant Ammunition, too, but even if Eanos has to burn his special arrows, I think he should have enough. At least, I hope so. o_0. [/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 23/27
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit & damage / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien added, “Yes, summoning spells are only good if Heinrich can cast them. I am able to use the least version of those spells, but on a scroll they are not worth it.  Maybe we can find a few riding dogs for sale to be our in close protectors. Then we can use some cheaper low level mage spells to protect them.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 59
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 27(20ff) *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +14 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/3 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock][sblock=OOC Note]Re: Scroll Purchases:

2x Summon Monster 3 instead of 1 of each. It will last 5 rounds at base CL where Summon Monster 2 only 3 rounds
Daybreak Arrows are awesome sauce in this case. 

I am even willing to purchase a couple of Attack Dogs and buff them with Mage Armor and Protection from Evil instead of Summon Monster 2. We need a viable tank substitute or some battlefield control.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Second Summon Monster 3 available? (high = yes) (1d100=38)

Looks like no dice on getting an extra Summon Monster 3. 

Umm... okay, I just looked (here), and Heinrich has Summon Monster 4, Black Tentacles, and Wall of Force prepared. Add to that Eanos having learned Halt Undead with his level up, plus a single scroll of Summon 3, and we may be okay on battlefield control / meat shields.

I think the last time we had so much trouble because we got in close right away and didn't have a good out. I got overconfident in Eanos' social skills to get Davel to a safe distance so we could rain down destruction from a distance, and it bit us in the bum when it didn't work (my having failed to train Eanos in Disguise probably didn't help much. I'm starting to amend that). 

If we do some pre-strategizing, I think we can manage without having to make Handle Animal checks and burn spell slots on canine cannon fodder (which leaves more loot for us at the end of the day   ). [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2014)

"As a wizard I can summon monster spells or scrolls. I actually have some memorized today, however I was foolish and underestamated our advasary"


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2014)

With the help of a scroll, Father Mackavoy eventually manages to heal Tyrien.  Afterwards, the good priest immediately begins chatting up Gemma in the hopes of 'much-needed spiritual services directly to the fishers of Gandling,' seemingly in hopes of cadging a place in the Old Quarter.  Gemma frowns at Mackavoy's obvious cowardice, but gives a curt nod.  The priest will not be running to King or Cato with any information, of that you're certain.

Heinrich knows that the catacombs date back to the previous age and are several hundred years old or more.  As such, they're likely to be in poor repair.  The original elves sometimes used traps and magical wards, but those would have faded or decayed over the centuries.  That's not to say that the new inhabitants couldn't have built more.









*. . Gemma Moressi . . . Father Mackavoy . . *

[sblock=OOC]Yes, that is Dean Martin.




> 2  extra Hide from Undead; 1 extra Daybreak Arrow; 2 Restorations (50%  chance, high = yes) (1d100=17, 1d100=20, 1d100=55, 1d100=96, 1d100=4)
> 
> Looks like no extras on Hide from Undead, so price will depend on  whether you're okay with us getting it at a higher CL.  Yes on an extra  Daybreak Arrow, so both archers can have glowy projectile goodness, but  only one Restoration scroll. Hopefully that'll be enough.   So:
> 
> ...




Scrolls are all going to be at minimum caster level, as per PFS rules.  Hide from undead scrolls will be level 1.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Gotcha. So, we won't be sneaking all the way in, but it might be useful for positioning if we get close enough.[/sblock]

Eanos returns Gemma's nod with a grateful one of his own. One fewer mouth to worry about, then. He gathers up the scrolls with thanks to the priest, handing the summoning scrolls to Heinrich, as the wizard will be the one to use them if his own magics aren't enough. 

"Think we've got what we're going to get to help us," he says, looking to the others. "Longer we wait to prepare, longer they have to do the same. They know we've sussed out most of their secrets. I say it's time to use them."

The inquisitor reaches into his own backpack first, however, and produces a scroll he already has, offering it to Tyrien.

"Got two of these, think you can cast it if need be," he says. "Lets you see the invisible for 'bout half an hour. I've got another trick if we run into that, but it'll cut into how much I can slow down shamblers. So far we haven't needed it, but I figure if it comes down to it, best if you had it on you than we tried to do any kind of exchange, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]As before, I think we're probably good without going into town and looking for dogs, as well. But I won't push us toward the catacombs until the others sign off on it.

Eanos has two scrolls of See Invisibility. He's offering one to Tyrien, since it's on the bard list so she can cast it. Dunno if it'll be necessary, but especially since I just realized it's "personal" range, he couldn't cast it for her, anyway.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +8
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 23/27
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit & damage / +2d6 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien did not argue, “True, maybe we should hurry. Heinrich says he can summon some aid to keep our foes at bay, so that is fine by me as long as he uses them. I suspect we are looking at confined spaces in our investigating the catacombs. Let us go then if you two are ready.”

After learning what the spell could do, she returned the scroll to Eanos, “While I might be able to cast it someday, that day is not today.  At least not without risking it fizzling to waste.  I am no wizard for these things and not real lucky either.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock][sblock=OOC Note]JK, while it is on Tyrien's list, she would have to roll dice to cast it since she cannot cast 2nd levels spells yet.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Note]







perrinmiller said:


> JK, while it is on Tyrien's list, she would have to roll dice to cast it since she cannot cast 2nd levels spells yet.




Gah. I just went back and realized I've been misreading the scroll rules for ages. In my head, they worked like a wand, only they were single use and transcribable by a wizard, so Tyrien only needed to have it on her list like with the CLW wand. Sorry 'bout that.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 1, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]If you're all prepped, I will move this along Sunday or Monday.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2014)

ooc: Is this a rest point? As in over night rest?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Note]







Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: Is this a rest point? As in over night rest?




We just woke up IC and had one combat. I think we are ready to move along.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2014)

[sblock=Perrinmiller]that's what I thought. Still betting temporal confusions from the sickness of 2011. ARRRRGGGGHHH![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 3, 2014)

Systole said:


> [sblock=OOC]If you're all prepped, I will move this along Sunday or Monday.[/sblock]




There is not much to prep for, so I am ready. Heinrich will not jump at maximum defenses until he smells the rot on the wight''s breath . . . . .


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, was out of town and had no time to post over weekend. Eanos is ready with the scrolls we've gotten. Push on, I say.  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 7, 2014)

​
Father Mackavoy says a brief prayer before you leave, and Gemma presses a small bag into your hands.  "Tears of the Moon.  Proof against undead," she says, and the priest frowns slightly.  The old fishwife catches Mackavoy's disapproval and snorts.  "The sea-witch has been a friend to the fisherfolk since my great-great-grandmother's time, and she knows the ways of the sea, and her gifts have power.  Whether she recognizes the authority of Tanager or no.  So quit your sour-pussing."  The priest doesn't look happy, but doesn't respond.

The path to the elven ruins lie of the far side of town, hugging the lowlands to the west rather than heading southeast into the hills, where the graveyard is.  It's hard to locate the path at first, but a few hundred yards into the woods, it becomes clear that the trail has seen increased use in recent weeks, and you can detect shuffling humanoid tracks, as well as the scent of rot and seawater.

A few hours later, you see the beginnings of some debris that looks elvish, and you being moving more quietly.  After a few more minutes, you come up through the forest vegetation and can see in the distance a crumbled elven ruin.  On the light breeze, you can hear movement and a few spoken words that you can't make out.  There's also the familiar strong scent of death things and salt water.  There seems to be little doubt you've found the Don's stronghold.

There are no obvious sentries, but there are certainly plenty of dark nooks that could easily hide another undead goblin or two.

[sblock=OOC]You're about 75 yards from the ruins and have not yet been detected, as you're in heavy vegetation.  The vegetation thins between you and the ruins, but there's still a bunch of difficult terrain.  The ruin's walls enclose an area about thirty or forty yards across, but are largely tumbled and there are multiple points you could climb over rubble if you wanted.  The main gate is smoother, but there's a wall behind the opening so you can't see directly inside.  Gemma did refer to 'catacombs,' so there's probably tunnels underneath as well.

The bag that Gemma gave you contains grave salt.  There's nothing wrong with it; Father Mackavoy just disapproves of a sea-witch that doesn't worship Tanager.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2014)

"Ah Thank you Matron Gemma," He explains what grave salts do to the other two. The wizard moves through the forest with great caution. he follows the lead of the other two.


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos shares his thanks with Gemma, as well, and simply nods his understanding to the woman as she deals with Father Mackavoy's personal preferences. 

"Keep yourselves safe as secrets," he offers them by way of his own blessing and farewell.

The inquisitor is tense along the trail, but grateful that no further assaults seem to take place. He hopes that's a good sign, but knows better than to assume. 

As the group huddles in the overgrowth at the sound of activity and scent of death, Eanos turns to the others to discuss their approach.

"Might be the right time to use hiding magics to get some recon on the entryway," Eanos offers at a whisper. "The scroll we bought to hide one of us from undead lasts about 10 minutes. Issolatha taught me the secret of invisibility, too. Stack those together, should be worth a reasonable sneak around, yes?" he raises an eyebrow and looks to Tyrien, silently asking if the half-elf has a preference for which of them does the scouting. 

"I'm thinking the salt Gemma gave us we should keep on hand for whatever it is Rosa's used. Seems like the kind of thing wouldn't take well to being covered in blessings, yes? 

Once we know the best way in, we can bless our arrows, and then I think there's not much left of it but to finish things.  At least, I hope there isn't"

[sblock=ooc]We have one Hide from Undead, lasts 10 minutes.
Eanos knows Invisibility, which lasts 10 minutes at his current level. 

It looks like Tyrien and Eanos have pretty much identical Stealth and Perception scores. Sense-wise, he has Scent right now while she has Low Light vision, so that may be a wash. His Dimensional Hop may come in handy if he gets caught, but I don't have a preference either way. 

I DO have a question about Daybreak Arrow: the spell gives ammuntion radiant energy, and says it "sheds light as if it were a sunrod for 1 round after it is fired or thrown." Two things:

1) Does it only glow when fired? There's no text to indicate you can use a Daybreak Arrow as a sunrod so long as you don't fire it, which makes me wonder if the enchantment doesn't take effect until it's fired (so, it stores the radiant energy until an attack?). This actually seems the most reasonable reading for just that reason. If it DOES glow the whole time it's enchanted, though...

2) Would Tyrien and Eanos' efficient quivers mask the glow? Since they're extra-dimensional spaces, I wasn't sure.[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 7, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]It's currently mid-late afternoon, so daylight-shining arrows are not going to be extra-noticeable in the daylight.

The smell of dead things is stronger here, and Eanos has had a couple close calls with gagging already.  I mention this because he's downwind, and it might be a good time to consider whether Scent will do more harm than good once you get inside the ruins.

Please let me know who's carrying the grave salts.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2014)

"I can make mein eyes to see in dark for 10 hours, but das ist slot for emergency. I can see for 120 feet. I am sorry, I did not prepare for much beyond attack and defense. I can summon one ally with spells before needing scrolls."

**Darkvision, greater, 10 hours**

**summon monster 4: medium fire elemental or flame based mephit; dur 10 rounds This spell is an elemental spell for him but he can summln other creatures of the celestial template.**


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I was more concerned with glowing like torches once we got into the catacombs, if we decided to hide or something, though I suppose we could cover quivers with cloaks if it got to that.



Systole said:


> The smell of dead things is stronger here, and Eanos has had a couple close calls with gagging already.  I mention this because he's downwind, and it might be a good time to consider whether Scent will do more harm than good once you get inside the ruins.




Unfortunately, looking at the spell description, Bloodhound doesn't have a (D) by it, so I don't think Eanos can dismiss it. That could make things interesting. Maybe Tyrien really should be the scout so Eanos doesn't give them all away by puking.



> Please let me know who's carrying the grave salts.




Eanos should have carrying capacity for it, though he's already carrying a bunch of the scrolls, so it might be better if Tyrien has it, so the resources are better distributed?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2014)

I agree that our archer should have the salt.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien peered through the vegetation as they were considering their approach to the catacombs.

“I agree, a little scouting would be useful. But I have some suggestions.”

“First, if Heinrich has a spell to see in darkness, I think it is better served on the scout. Even with my elven vision, I still need a source of light to see and that might not be possible once inside. I am used to scouting, so I can do that and don my elven cloak too.”

“After we decide to all go in, we will use illumination from my ioun torch at least since stealth will no longer be the plan.”

Turning to the red-haired wizard she continued, “Second, Hienrich, unless you have something else you need to carry in hand, I think you should hold on to the salts from Gemma. That gives us the most flexibility. While Eanos and I have bows in hand we would have to put it in a pouch. So if you are holding it, we can actually get it from you so in effect it is more accessible to us all that way.”

[sblock=OOC Note]Based on the description, it looks like the arrow lights up when fired. I think that is how SK ruled it in Darkness Rising (the last time Tyrien used them).

I am not sure what the Grave Salts are to do exactly. While it might make some sense to spread around resources, I am not sure Tyrien needs them. When push comes to shove, she is always going to want to fire her barrage of arrows.

Instead of having it in someone’s pack or pouch, I think Heinrich should carry it in his hand for the most flexibility. With a Move Action, he can hand off to either Tyrien or Eanos if he doesn’t use himself. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods.

"We find anything to consecrate, stands to reason it'll be surrounded by a knot of things to kill first. Or again," he whispers. "If you hold the salts and stick to the back, Heinrich, they're probably safest with you."

The tanned ginger wrinkles his nose and rubs at it with a grimace.

"Closer we get to this place, worse the stench is getting. And its a secret my Lady doesn't take back lightly. Got it under control now, but I'd hate to give us all away emptying my stomach while I'm invisible. Probably best if you go, then, Tyrien. Heinrich can give you the vision boon; I'll use the scroll and invisibility on you, too. Just keep a head for your time; the darkvision may last, but you'll have 10 minutes from casting to the time you fade back into view and any shamblers can tell where you are again."

[sblock=ooc]My hope is that either the Don's body or the Evil Elvin Whatsis is in the cave, and consecrating with the salts might short it out. But, yeah, there's probably more killing to do before we get near either. 

With the threat of nausea, probably best Tyrien plays scout, then. Double normal darkvision will even make it easier, since I think that's better ranger than most undead have. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]




Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2014)

"Very well. When you are ready, then."

OOC: I am sooo glad I got that spell!


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien nodded as the others saw her reasoning.

“I am nearly ready, let me switch cloaks first.” She took off the cloak she was wearing and swapped it with the elven cloak that was stashed in her haversack.

“Before you cast the spell of invisibility, I can take the grave salts with me just in case. That way if I have the opportunity to use them I can do so. If it turns out to be too risky, then I will just come back.”

With or without the grave salts, the half-elven archeress was ready. Once the spells were cast she approached the catacombs without rushing.

[sblock=Actions]To help speed this up:
1. Assume Tyrien is Taking 10 on Stealth +23. With Invisibility, that is increased by +20 to a result of 53, I think.
2. As she moves inside, she will Take 10 on Perception +20 to check for traps and dangers. That should also find any secret doors.
3. If she comes to a split in a hallway and either direction appears to be the same, she will take the passage to the right.
4. Use Message Cantrip (30 min duration) to stay in contact with Eanos via whispering[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2014)

Heinrich nods and says, "Das ist goot too." as he hands her the grave salts.

cast dark vision - greater

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30'

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 cat's grace and shield

HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]
In hand: Dagger
Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]
Per day use abilities:

cast any spell through bonded object 1 / day
[cast greater darkvision post # 484 duraton 10 hours ]

Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 0/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic * Haste * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3:             ablative barrier

level 4: * summon monster 4 (E)* Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles

level 5: * lightning arc * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos waits until the half-elf has all the gear she wants in place, and allows Heinrich to invoke his darkvision spell before proceeding.

Once everything is set with both equipping and bolstering Tyrien's sense, Eanos unrolls one of the pieces of parchment Mackavoy sold them. He touches Tyrien's shoulder as he reads off the words, and as the paper crumbles Tyrien feels a warming sensation move across her body.

Eanos doesn't pause to consider the effects of the scroll, instead taking the hand now free of a scroll and grabbing hold of the ornate silver key which hangs from his neck. He whispers words which slip from the mind as soon as anyone hears them, though they seem to be echoed by whispers which surround Tyrien herself. In no time at all, the archeress has faded from view.

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 22/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 3/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien was invisible and she whispered, “Wish me luck.”

She headed towards the entrance to the catacombs, moving carefully and cautiously.

[sblock=Standard Operating Procedure]
1. Assume Tyrien is Taking 10 on Stealth +23. With Invisibility, that is increased by +20 to a result of 53, I think.
2. As she moves inside, she will Take 10 on Perception +20 to check for traps and dangers. That should also find any secret doors.
3. If she comes to a split in a hallway and either direction appears to be the same, she will take the passage to the right.
4. Use Message Cantrip (30 min duration) to stay in contact with Eanos via whispering[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2014)

And now for the hard part: Waiting. Heinrich is a fire mage, and has the traits of fire in his personality. He does not take long to start pacing like flames flickering about a bonfire.


----------



## Systole (Aug 14, 2014)

Tyrien slips ahead, over the stones of the crumbled elven ruins and toward the walls that surround the catacombs and the former keep.  If there are guardians, she is unable to see them.  But if there are guardians, they also seem unable to see her.

Creeping to a gap in the walls, she peers inside,  which appears to be an ancient courtyard that has long since fallen into ruin.  Rubble covers large swaths of the ground, and Tyrien can make out two -- no, three -- sets of steps that descend crookedly into the darkness below the ruins.  Wights trudge into and out of the stairways, bearing pickaxes and shovels.

On the far side of the courtyard stands a small pavilion of recent construction, complete with a pair of crude ... well, they appear to be thrones. Nearer the center of the courtyard, there is a large tent.  A pair of voices, one of which is familiar and raised in anger, emanate from the tent.

_"...foolish digging!  Our son is in danger, and the intruders have magics that can sever me from my minions.  We have waited long enough.  We have gathered enough meat.  It is time to drown this town in a tide of blood!  Why do you delay!?"_

The answer is in a much more reasonable tone and is therefore too quiet to make out, but the timbre of the voice is feminine.

[sblock=OOC]There are about a half dozen wights at any given time, although Tyrien is sure that there are more than a dozen in total.  She is at the southern break in the wall.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien stopped for a moment to observe the wights to see where they were going from the stairs leading underground. She whispered over the spell's link, “There are a bunch of wights moving around in the courtyard. And inside a tent the Don is talking with a woman, I think. Moving closer to listen.”

Carefully, she moved towards the tent to eavesdrop while not getting closer to any wights if possible. She headed to her right at first, looking to see if she could spot the entrance.

[sblock=Actions]Moving towards tent, approaching from south and slightly east.

1. Assume Tyrien is Taking 10 on Stealth +23. With Invisibility, that is increased by +20 to a result of 53, I think.
2. As she moves inside, she will Take 10 on Perception +20 to check for traps and dangers. That should also find any secret doors.
3. Use Message Cantrip (30 min duration) to stay in contact with Eanos via whispering[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 15, 2014)

[sblock=GM]Slight pause in the action as I ask for help with a point of rules.  Should restart in the next day or two.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2014)

[ooc: that's kuwl.]


----------



## Systole (Aug 18, 2014)

Tyrien quietly creeps into the center of the ruins as the argument continues, although the Don seems to be trying a different tack and is no longer shouting, but speaking in a more even tone of voice.  As she comes closer, she realizes that he's not talking ... he's _casting_.  She has a moment to consider the implications before a dripping, skeletal humanoid lurches out of the tent, its movements blurred with speed.  The form is draped in rotting nets and clad in rags of sumptuous fabric, and little is left of whatever flesh it had in life.  It turns slowly, looking around, and Tyrien can see the barnacle-encrusted handle of a dagger protruding from its back.

Armando's gaze passes over Tyrien, and she breathes a quiet sigh of relief before it snaps back.  There's a dark glee in his voice as he speaks.  _"Oh, there you are ... Tyrien.  Thank you so much for dropping by."  _He raises his voice to command the other undead.  _"Get her ... and find the others!"_ 

In the woods, Heinrich and Eanos hear a cry of alarm, and on the battlements they see two of the goblin undead creep out of the shadows where they had hidden.






*'Don' Armando Faizal*

[sblock=OOC/Combat]Silent alarm spell triggered by moving inside.  Armando spends two rounds casting, then moves outside the tent.  Makes Will save against Hide from Undead, makes Perception roll vs. Tyrien's stealth, and that sound you just heard was the  hitting the fan.

Rosa has not yet appeared, but she was last heard in the tent.  The minion undead are moving, but cannot see Tyrien due to the Hide from Undead spell, so they're just kind of milling about a little more actively than they were a moment ago.  There are more of them in the catacombs, but it will probably take a few rounds for all of them to show up.

It will take Heinrich and Eanos two movement actions to reach the edges of the map.  After spending two actions moving, you can put your token on the anywhere on first complete line of squares on the east or south side of the map.  The move actions don't have to be in the same round, naturally.  You're currently about 50-ish feet from the outside of the southeast corner.  Teleporting to the number 4 on the map will take, let's say ... 65ft if you go for the roof, because geometry.  This will put you about 20 feet up.  The ruins don't look hugely stable, so this might be dangerous footing, however.

Combat Map
*
Don Armando*: AC 26, Touch 16, FF 20, CMD 22.  Haste.  Uninjured.
*Rosa*: ????
*Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
Minion 2: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 3*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 4*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Small Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21.  Partial cover.  HP 64/64.
*Small Minion 2*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21.  Partial cover.  HP 64/64.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Two questions:

1) Are 1 or both of the battlement minions in the first range increment for Eanos' bow (110')?
2) They know there's a threat, but don't know where we are, so would Eanos be targeting them flat-footed, or no? Since they didn't react to us previously, I don't think they see us yet, but I get a bit fuzzy on 'not surprised' vs 'flat-footed.' 

Thanks in advance. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 18, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]1. If I do the geometry, the hypotenuse works out to be just around 110' for both of them, give or take.  It isn't exactly Pathfinder-approved math, but I don't see any reason not to give it to you.  So sure, it's one range increment.
2. Yes, they are FF to you because they have no idea where you are.  At the moment, the only baddie who is not FF is the don with regard to Tyrien.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2014)

[sblock=a bit off topic]


Systole said:


> and that sound you just heard was the  hitting the fan.



did you know that the  hitting the fan sounds like :  M - A - R - I - N - E![/sblock]

place holder for Heinrich's action - looking into the bag of tricks to figure out what to use . . . .

ooc: sorry guys, I wore myself out yesterday. I am back and I have some action:

"Eanos, can you teleport to her and bring her back to here? If you can, I can summon tentacles that will cover 40 foot circle. Is goot idea, ja?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien turned around and headed for the opening in the wall.  While she could not be seen be the others, she did not want to be trapped. She whispered over the spell's link, “I got caught, I am coming out and bringing them to you. Get ready.”


[sblock=Actions]Double Moved: Updated Map
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [Sblock=OOC]Will using the grave salt break Invisibility?

I assume that it is used to toss the Don. Or is it for his bones or something later? I don’t really remember if this was said or not.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Grave Salt creates a Consecrate spell effect. I've been guessing that there's something in the ruins that could be disrupted by such an effect, since it disrupts summoning undead, but I don't know. 

If you throw it on the Don, I think that definitely constitutes an attack, though, whether it does anything to him or not.[/sblock]

Eanos bites down a curse as everything goes sideways. 

"Run, girl," he whispers to the air beside him, encouraging the half-elf's retreat. "As long as you don't attack or touch any of them, the shamblers shouldn't be able to tell where you are, no matter what kind of warning they have that there's trouble. We'll give you what cover we've got."

"So much for the light enchantments," he mutters, mentally chiding himself for not enchanting his weapons sooner. He pulls back his bowstring as an unseen voice seems to whisper around him. All three of his arrows land in the body of one of the wights on the wall, and while they've clearly caused damage, the creature continues undeterred.

"Heinrich, I'd get those summons out. We may need some bodies to do blocking here soon, and calling those things takes awhile, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Swift: Judgments: Justice (+3, +6 crit confirm) and Destruction (+4)

Manyshot Justice attack vs. Wall minion; manyshot damage w/ destruction; Iterative attack vs wall minion; damage w/ destruction (1d20+17=25, 2d8+12=19, 1d20+12=27, 1d8+6=8)

Hits all 'round (for once).  Not nearly enough to drop it, sadly, but 27's not a bad smack in the nose. 

I think she's moved to be in line of sight, but I'm not sure if invisibility negates Eanos' ability to use his Warning ability if someone hits her? If he can, or if she winds up becoming visible for some reason, throw that on as a conditional: first enemy who hits Tyrien has to re-roll the attack and take the second result.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 19/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2014)

^^ disregard that post up yonder ^^

Heinrich nods and starts summoning some "friends".

cast summon monster 4 to call forth a  Medium Fire Elemental  As soon as he is done and if there are any targets around, he will command it to attack  one. He will then cast summon monster 3 to conjure a cheetah (celestial) (from scrolls purchased from Fater Dean Martin)


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2014)

The tent flap opens and woman steps out.  You can only imagine this must be Rosa.  At this range, she seems attractive enough, but there's a dry sort of paleness to her face and an unnatural red flush to her cheeks that suggests heavy makeup.  She's in the process of uncorking a potion vial when the don snarls at her.   _"Leave that and do something about the damned intruder!"   _Rosa glares at him, but raises her hands and a spray of webbing shoots across the courtyard, covering the gap in the wall and the rubble around it. 

The don hisses a spell and a green glow shimmers around him.  Drawing a rapier, he strides confidently into the webbing, which slides away from him.  _"I'm not going to kill you, Tyrien.  No, I'm going to leave you alive.  I'm going to have my minions *gnaw *on you, Tyrien.  They'll leave you limping and lame, scarred and addled.  When they're done, lepers will look at you and cry out, 'Merciful gods, what is that *thing*!?'"_

On the battlements, the goblin undead scurry toward the source of the arrows, but don't seem to understand exactly where they came from, and their attempts to find both shadow and cover fail miserably.  Inside the ruins, the other wights continue to shamble about, looking for intruders, and another one appears from the catacombs.









*'Don' Armando Faizal . . . Rosa Haal . . . .*

[sblock=OOC/Combat]Rosa moves, casts Web, DC 16.

Don casts Freedom of Movement.  Moves while drawing weapon.  Gets fear attack as a free action on Tyrien for DC 23 Will or shaken.  (You can resolve the Web saving throw first.)

Small minions attempt to move and hide, but both fail so incredibly miserably that they don't even find cover this round.  Other minions moving vaguely toward exits.



SdW: If you cast the elemental at maximum range, it will be able to move and engage the the don this turn, although doing so will set the webs on fire. 
PM: If you get free of the webs, I'll redo the map south of the ruins.  Can't do it right now. 
jk: Getting a firing angle on the don this turn would require a move action, and the webs are currently providing cover anyway. 
 
Combat Map
*
Don Armando*: AC 26, Touch 16, FF 20, CMD 22.  Conditions: Haste, Freedom of Movement, ???.  Uninjured.  Rapier in hand.
*Rosa*: AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 16.  Conditions: ???, ???.  Uninjured.  Potion in hand.
*Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 2:* AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 3*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 4*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 5*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Small Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21.  HP 64/64.
*Small Minion 2*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21. HP 37/64.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien grits her teeth as she tries to get away. She had not expected to actually be seen immediately nor be caught in a position where she could not get away quickly.

The sticky webs threaten to take hold on her clothes, but she was too nimble to be caught.

Whatever aura surrounding the Don’s presence, it nearly caused her to pee in her drawers. She was unable to resist that and was shaken up over it. Still she made her escape through the breach and veered to the left to break line of sight.

She remarked under her breath, “That was not the smartest idea, for fook’s sake.”

[sblock=Actions]Reflex Save (1d20+15=24)
Will Save (1d20+7=18) - Shaken
Single Moved Updated Map
I only took 1 Move Action for now, pending further map information on what's going on with Eanos and Heinrich. I will either take a 2nd Move or Standard Action later.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), Shaken (-2 on Att/Dmg/SVs/Skills)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos swore under his breath as the webbing appeared. 

"Tyrien? Are you in that muck? Faizal might be able to see you, but we can't!" Eanos whispers through the message link. "I'm gonna use a secret to help us burn through that stuff if you're clear of it."

With the two undead on the battlements in disarray, and realizing he's probably going to need every arrow he's got left to do as much damage as he can muster, the archer holds off on another attack. Instead, he whispers a prayer asking for the secrets that burn the souls of defilers. A rune appears on the surface of his bow, and the string flickers for a moment with flame.

[sblock=ooc]As above: Tyrien's invisibility is intact, so Eanos and Heinrich can't tell where she is, even with Eanos' own natural talents:

Perception invisi-Tyrien (1d20+20=25)

Standard action: casting Flames of the Faithful. I hate to lose the attack, but I think the Flaming Burst ability (since he has judgment active) is probably worth the tradeoff. At least, I hope it is. 10 round duration.

Move: Eanos will take a single move action to try to get closer to Tyrien / better angles on the Don. Half speed move to try some Stealthing? Eanos' base move is 40' if that matters. I'm not sure if we're working with difficult terrain here, so he may be stuck taking the -5 ding to get anywhere. I rolled without that, but no worries if you need to adjust:

Stealth move. (1d20+23=36)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]




Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Judgment: Justice (+3 attack, +6 crit confirm), Destruction (+4 damage)
* Flames of the Faithful: Flaming burst (+1d6 fire, +2d10 fire on crit) 9/10 rounds remaining 


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 19/31  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 4/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 21, 2014)

The fire elemental will be summoned to just before where the web shows up. if he sees the don he is to attack him.


----------



## Systole (Aug 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Updated map.

SdW, you can place the summons wherever you can cast it -- within 50' of Heinrich if memory serves.  Afterwards, it has a full round of actions and so does Heinich.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  With her companions still pretty far away, Tyrien kept moving towards them and remained invisible.

She spoke in a whisper over the cantrip’s link, “I am coming towards you, about 10 feet from the closest tower.”

[sblock=Actions/Map]Single Second Move Action: Updated Map [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), Shaken (-2 on Att/Dmg/SVs/Skills)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2014)

*Heinrich*

updated map

Heinrich moves a bit away from the inquisitor and orders the fire elemental to the tower. The wizard is slowed by the rubble [I am guessing it is half movement] He casts a defensive spell to protect himself. [http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/a/ablative-barrier]


----------



## Systole (Aug 28, 2014)

_"No, Tyrien ... stay.  Don't go."     _The archeress begins to feel her limbs stiffen as the goblin-wight drops off the roof.  _"Yesss ... there,"_ Armando says gleefully.  The goblin-thing lines up an attack under the don's direction, but she manages to lurch out of the way at the last instant.









*'Don' Armando Faizal . . . Rosa Haal . . . .*

[sblock=OOC/Combat]Rosa out of LOS.  Various wights come outside the walls, making the save against Web where necessary.  Goblin wight makes the attack roll, misses on the concealment roll.

Armando moves and casts Hold Person on Tyrien, Will DC 18.

Haven't updated enemy HP -- will do tomorrow.

Combat Map
*
Don Armando*: AC 26, Touch 16, FF 20, CMD 22.  Conditions: Haste, Freedom of Movement, ???.  Uninjured.  Rapier in hand.
*Rosa*: AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 16.  Conditions: ???, ???.  Uninjured.  Potion in hand.
*Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 2:* AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 3*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 4*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 5*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Small Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21.  HP 64/64.
*Small Minion 2*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21. HP 37/64.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2014)

Heinrich orders the elemental in the language of Ignan to attack the creature that has appeared on the ground. He cannot see the Archeress, so he hope she is not close to where the fire elemental is ordered.

http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/53fe83309ecc1

Attack by elemental:  1d20+7=11, 1d6+1=3

burn effect: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/rules-for-monsters/universal-monster-rules#TOC-Burn-Ex-

burn only affects on a successful attack

distance to armondo: 90 feet
Heinrich: cast lightning arc; range: 800 feet

Targets: Armondo and Small minion 2
max distance allowed: 60 feet; actual distance: 50 feet.and now the damage! . . . . .​10d6=38 [meh]

The dim light of what is going on is sudden light up by the strobeing of a rather viciously nasty flash of lightning followed by a thunderous 
_*BOOM! ! !*_​ It appears the fire mage has pulled another trick out of the old silk hat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien felt paralysis attempt to take hold.  The don’s relentless pursuit was wearing on her and she really wanted to reach a position to fight back. With the invisibility not helping her much, she did not care about keeping silent anymore.

“That's the way! Don’t hold back, you guys! This fight is going to be a big one.”

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Will Save (1d20+9=25)

Delaying for results on Small Minion 2 surviving the lightning

Is the Shaken still in effect?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO), Shaken (-2 on Att/Dmg/SVs/Skills)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Seeing the elemental engage with the wight which dropped from above, and hearing Tyrien's voice, Eanos decides to focus on Armando, hoping that taking down the undead master may cripple the minions, as well. 

He takes a short step forward to get a better angle, though the Don is still near the edge of his standard range with the bow. Eanos whispers another prayer to Issolatha, then fires a volley of flaming arrows at Armando. 

The double-arrow shot sinks deep into the Don's chest, where the arrows hum and glow a moment before exploding in a bloom of flame that covers the undead creature's form in fire. The explosion slows the other two arrow, causing one to fall short and the other to only superficially hit the undead Don, but Eanos barely notices as he's still staring, wide-eyed, at the fiery nova from his first attack.

[sblock=ooc]Swift action: Bane Undead (+2 attack, +2d6+2 damage)

5' Step to avoid cover for the Don. 

UPDATED MAP

It looks like that still puts the Don 5' outside the bow's first range increment, but two extra attacks seems better odds than moving further.  

Full Attack Armando. Okay, apparently there are too many dice to roll this whole attack sequence at once (character limit in the field at invisible castle). I'll start with the Manyshot attack, then:

Manyshot, Rapid Shot, Flaming, Bane, Justice, Range increment 2 attack vs. Armondo; Damage with Manyshot, Destruction; Manyshot Flaming damage;Manyshot Bane damage (1d20+15=23, 2d8+12=21, 2d6=9, 4d6+4=16)

Miss. Okay, let's try a Determination re-roll:

Determination Re-roll: Manyshot, Rapid Shot, Flaming, Bane, Justice, Range increment 2 attack vs. Armondo; Damage with Manyshot, Destruction; Manyshot Flaming damage;Manyshot Bane damage (1d20+15=34, 2d8+12=17, 2d6=7, 4d6+4=15)

Yes! And crit threat!   Eanos gets double his Justice bonus on crit confirm rolls. Come on...

Crit confirm, Manyshot vs. Armando (1d20+18=28)

Confirmed. Hello, Manyshot flaming burst, how are you today? 

Manyshot crit damage; flaming burst fire damage (for x3 weapon) (4d8+24=38, 4d10=24) 

Holy... *101 damage*. If it matters vs damage reductions and whatnot, 31 of that is fire damage. The rest is the magic / normal / bane, which I don't think are affected any differently from any spell effects. 

All right, then. Let's see about the other two attacks: 

Rapid Shot, Flaming, Bane, Justice, Range increment 2 attack vs. Armondo; Damage w/ Destruction; Flaming damage; Bane damage; Rapid Shot, Flaming, Bane, Justice, Range increment 2 iterative attack vs. Armondo; Damage w/ Destruction; Flaming damage; Bane damage (1d20+15=34, 1d8+6=10, 1d6=2, 2d6+2=6, 1d20+10=11, 1d8+6=14, 1d6=5, 2d6+2=5)

Miss with the iterative; another crit threat with attack 2.

Crit confirm, second rapid shot attack. (1d20+18=22)

Recover missed arrow (high = yes) (1d100=86)

Ah, well. Only another 18 damage. But there's no world where I'm complaining about *119 damage* total damage in a single round. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Judgment: Justice (+3 attack, +6 crit confirm), Destruction (+4 damage)
* Flames of the Faithful: Flaming burst (+1d6 fire, +2d10 fire on crit) 8/10 rounds remaining 


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 15/31 (1 recoverable after fight)  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2014)

*OOC:*


Since breaking indivisibility is a big deal, I need to know results for both Eanos and Heinrich before posting Tyrien, please. Thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2014)

It is labor day weekend here in the states, so I am not sure if there will be anything until Tuesday.


----------



## Systole (Sep 3, 2014)

The small minion's skeleton is visibly outlined as Heinrich's lightning strikes it.  It stands rigid for a moment, then topples over and lies still.  The don manages to avoid most of the electrical attack, only to be struck by a trio of arrows.  He snickers as the wooden shafts penetrate his rotting flesh with only minor effect, which is abruptly cut off as they projectiles explode with flame and holy energy.  He staggers, then draws himself up.  _"Ah, pain ... I'd almost forgotten what that feels like."      _

Much of the evil-looking seaweed and rotting nets which covered the don have been burned away.  The dagger still protrudes from his back, however.  And with the detritus cleared off, Tyrien can see that the handle has some sort of flower motif ... perhaps it's a rose.









*'Don' Armando Faizal . . . Rosa Haal . . . .*

[sblock=OOC/Combat]Tyrien still up for this round.  She makes her perception check vs. the dagger.  The shaken condition is still in effect until you make a DC 23 Will save (save at the beginning of each turn).  Sorry, I thought I wrote that, but apparently I missed.

Heinrich and Eanos can make DC24 perception checks to notice the shape of the dagger.  The DC will decrease as you get closer.

Small Minion 2 fails its save and goes down.  Armando makes his save and also has some DR, so he's not as injured as he should be.
*
Don Armando*: AC 26, Touch 16, FF 20, CMD 22.  Conditions: Haste, Freedom of Movement, ???.  Moderately injured, 108 damage taken. Rapier in hand.
*Rosa*: AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 16.  Conditions: ???, ???.  Uninjured.  Potion in hand.
*Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 2:* AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 3*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 4*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 5*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Small Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21.  HP 64/64.
*Small Minion 2*: Dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Even with the immediate threat nearby gone, Tyrien was still too exposed out in front and kept moving around the tower to lose sight of the Don

She whispered, “Huh, the bastard still has the dagger stuck into his back. This guy must be the real corpse and not some undead he has taken over.”

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Will Save (1d20+9=23)
Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage +1
*UPDATED MAP*
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 4/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Lemme guess," Eanos calls to the Don as his sharp eyes catch sight of the dagger. "Last time you felt pain was when Rosa plunged in that ROSE-handled dagger that's still sticking out of your back?" The inquisitor says, leaning on the word rose as he speaks. Eanos clucks his tongue. "Your woman killed you Don. Don't believe me: use one of your thralls to look on your backside now that I've cleaned it off for you."

"Heinrich, looks like the Don has natural or unnatural protections going on. Any idea the best way to bypass it?"

[sblock=ooc]Eanos doesn't have a great Know bonus, so he's asking Heinrich if his Know: Religion check tells him anything about what the Don might be vulnerable to. If you can Aid on a Know check, Eanos is granting Heinrich a +2 to his roll?:

Know: Religion Aid Another (1d20+4=23)

Makes the perception check to see the dagger:

perception (1d20+20=29)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Judgment: Justice (+3 Sacred attack, +6 crit confirm), Destruction (+4 Sacred damage)
* Flames of the Faithful: Flaming burst (+1d6 fire, +2d10 fire on crit) 8/10 rounds remaining 
* Inspire Courage: +1 morale fear / charm saves, +1 competence bonus damage (attack bonus does not stack with Bracers of Falcon's Aim)
* Bane Undead: +2 attack, +2d6+2 damage


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 15/31 (+1 recoverable after fight)  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 4, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Hold yer horses, jk.  That was just an update for Tyrien finishing out the round.  You can take the Perception check and do some yelling this round, but the attack will have to wait.  I'll hold off on an update in case you or SdW want to take some free actions this round.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> Hold yer horses, jk.  That was just an update for Tyrien finishing out the round.  You can take the Perception check and do some yelling this round, but the attack will have to wait.  I'll hold off on an update in case you or SdW want to take some free actions this round.



.

Gah! I'm so sorry. I totally flaked.  

Edited the original post and reset mini-stats to reflect not-attackingness. It looks like a Know check is "not an action," so I left that and the Perception roll in place, and trashed the rest of it (and its fluff narration).

Again, apologies for that. The prospect of more big explodiness apparently ate my logic. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2014)

Having  now seen arrows not much damage and previous the web separate at his presence, Heinrich's hackles get raised as he becomes suspicious of the Don.

Spellcheck
1d20+19=36

knowledge arcane
1d20+19=36

knowledge planes
1d20+17=33

Knowledge Religeon
1d20+11=26

heh, nice rolls, eh?


----------



## Systole (Sep 5, 2014)

_"Yesss ... you tried that before, Eanos.  But I'll make a deal with you: if you release your hold on my minions so that I can take a look, I promise that I will.  Anyway, I'll be seeing you again very soon.  You lot, keep them busy until then," _he orders the minions outside the keep, then strides confidently through the webbing and out of sight.

Three of the wights begin closing in with Eanos and Heinrich.









*'Don' Armando Faizal . . . Rosa Haal . . . .*

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC/Combat]Armando moves out of sight and back into the keep.  Once again, he suspects a trick.  If you want to try convincing him, you will need an actual standard-action Diplomacy check.  You might be able to dislodge the dagger with a Sunder or Disarm combat maneuver.

Other minions double move to engage.  No attacks from them.  The bushes give 20% concealment from Tyrien and 50% from Heinrich and Eanos.  Tyrien can take an AoO on Small Minion 1 as it moves past her, but that will change its second action and it will turn and attack her instead of moving toward Heinrich.

Heinrich realizes that underneath the seaweed and rotten rope, the don is essentially skeletal.  DR/bludgeoning.
*
Don Armando*: AC 26, Touch 16, FF 20, CMD 22.  Conditions: Haste, Freedom of Movement, ???.  Moderately injured, 108 damage taken. Rapier in hand.
*Rosa*: AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 16.  Conditions: ???, ???.  Uninjured.  Potion in hand.
*Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 2:* AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 3*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.  Concealment.
*Minion 4*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 5*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Small Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21.  HP 64/64.
*Small Minion 2*: Dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien let the undead creature move on past, judging the time was not right for breaking the invisibility. But the Don had not pursued her not went after her companions, leaving the rest of the minions to slowly come out of the ruins to attempt deal with them.

She nocked a pair of arrows and let fly at the back of the smaller undead, attempting a barrage that would take it by surprise. She fed some more arcane energy into her arrows and they sizzled and crackled with electricity upon impact.

“Can you send that fire elemental after the bastard Don?” she called to Heinrich as she popped visible again with her arrows in flight.

The wight heading towards Eanos took three arrows in the back and was destroyed with sizzling electrical energy.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Roll Full Attack on Minion 4, then Small Minion 1
1st 2 Arrows (RS, MS, PBS, DA) (1d20+16=24, 2d8+26+2d6=39)
2nd Arrow (RS, PBS, DA) (1d20+16=24, 1d8+13+1d6=24) = 63 damage to Minion 4
3rd Arrow (DA) (1d20+10=23, 1d8+12+1d6=23) -> Small Minion 1
If Applicable  Concealment Roll on Small Minion 1 (miss 1-20) (1d100=7)

*UPDATED MAP*
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Just so there is no confusion, Tyrien did not use Bardic Performance. I changed my mind and updated the map and forgot to delete the Bardic Performance usage.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> “Can you send that fire elemental after the bastard Don?” she called to Heinrich as she popped visible again with her arrows in flight.



  "Nein, Don is gone." Heinrich scoots away from the wight so as to cast a spell.  move here: http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/540a36548619a  Standard action: Cast Haste on Heinrich *and Eanos*  second move here: http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/540a3c376f5d5  fire elemental move here: http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/540a3bfd5234b 1d20+7=20, 1d6+1=2  Burn: duration 1d4 rounds & damage this round: 3 rounds & 6 damage this round 1d4=3, 1d6=6 Those affected by the burn ability  must also succeed on a Reflex  save or catch fire, taking the listed damage for an additional 1d4  rounds at the start of its turn. A burning creature can attempt a new  save as a full-round action. Dropping and rolling on the ground grants a  +4 bonus on this save.   Final map: http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/540a5f513020c  spells in effect:  summon monster 4: dur 10 rounds haste: Dur 10 rounds Darkvision, gtr [on Tyrien]: dur 10 hours Ablative barrier: dur 10 hours or 50 points from lethal to non lethal  [sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30' +30 [haste]   AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr] touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_ http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/a/ablative-barrier http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/h/haste  AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10   with ablative barrier and haste AC: 19 Touch: 19 FF 12  HP: 38/38 Fort: +5, Reflex +7, Will +9, BAB +4, CMB +4, CMD 16 non lethal damage:   Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]  In hand: Dagger  Effects: light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]  Per day use abilities:  cast any spell through bonded object 1 / day - used [cast greater darkvision post # 484 duraton 10 hours ]  Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 0/8]  Dancing flame [used 0/4]  [/sblock]  [sblock=Wizard Spells prepared] 0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance  level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile  *magic missile * Shield  pearl of power lv 1: Shield pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile             pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile  level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]  * Levitate pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)  level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic *  * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt pearl of power lv 3:   level 4: * * Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentecles  level 5: * * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport  Legend: ( - ) denotes a cast spell     (*) cast at +1 level (trait)   (**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)  (E) elemental: flame school  (ev) evocation  (A) denotes changed to acid  (&) takes 2 spell slots to cast  (#) recalled via pearl of power  (E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Argh! Sorry, I thought I was all caught up, but I wasn't. And then, right when I got this typed up, I started getting "bad gateway" errors trying to load ENWorld pages. 

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], it looks like Tyrien already killed the wight you've got the fire elemental going after, so you'll probably want to switch things up some.

Okay, let's try this:[/sblock]

With Tyrien clearing a path and Heinrich's magics feuling him, Eanos sprints across the field of engagement after the Don. "Help me show him the secrets he's missing," he whispers to his patron as he moves with impressive speed. 

"If I could stop you from controlling your minions, why would I even _be_ here?" Eanos calls out, trying his best to scrub the frustration from his voice. "_Rosa_ cut you off when she realized I sussed out her secret and was about to tell you! And she's still doing it, because she knows what you're going to do to her when you find out the truth."


[sblock=ooc]Free/Swift: Drop Bane (the action to stop this has never been clear to me, but Eanos has a Swift to spare, so it doesn't matter)

Move: 70' w/ Haste

Free: Invoke Silver Tongued Haggler for Diplomacy check

Standard: Diplomacy 

Silver-tongued diplomacy vs. the Don (1d20+19=26)

I honestly can't tell what the DC is on this per the rules. Does Eanos have to change the Don's attitude, or is this just a handicapped / modified Request? Ah, well. There's the roll; I'll let you decide.  

Since some of Heinrich / the elemental's actions are up in the air, I updated the Tyrien map rather than the Heinrich one:

*UPDATED MAP*[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]




Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Judgment: Justice (+3 Sacred attack, +6 crit confirm), Destruction (+4 Sacred damage)
* Flames of the Faithful: Flaming burst (+1d6 fire, +2d10 fire on crit) 8/10 rounds remaining 
* Bane Undead: +2 attack, +2d6+2 damage
* Haste: extra attack on full attack, +30 move, +1 attack, +1 dodge AC & Reflex


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 15/31 (+1 recoverable after fight)  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2014)

readjusted moves: http://beta.ditzie.com/48520/540f67359bd8c

ooc: only 30 foot moves for each as I wanted the elemental to run interference for H [who cast haste so only has a move action left] if small minion 1 comes his way.


----------



## Systole (Sep 11, 2014)

The small ghoul swipes at Heinrich as the wizard moves away, but misses.

After Eanos shouts to the interior of the keep, there is a thoughtful silence.  _"Interesting.  I am beginning to think you that honestly believe that, inquisitor," _comes the reply.  _"Minions, bring them to me unharmed."_

The southernmost wight closes with Eanos, but its intentions do not appear to be capturing the inquisitor.  The smaller minion confirms their continued hostile intent with a strike that chills Heinrich to the bone.  Apparently, the don does not have the control that he thinks he has.









*'Don' Armando Faizal . . . Rosa Haal . . . .*

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC/Combat]AoO on Heinrich misses.

Eanos senses that the don is not fully convinced, but for the first time he actually seems to be listening.  You can retry with a +2 bonus if you'd like.

Although the don ordered the wights to stand down, the minions are clearly not obeying those orders.  Wight 3 double moves to intercept.  Remaining small minion moves and attacks Heinrich for *10 damage (5 of this damage converts to NL as per Ablative Barrier spell) plus DC 17 level drain*.
*
Don Armando*: AC 26, Touch 16, FF 20, CMD 22.  Conditions: Haste, Freedom of Movement, ???.  Moderately injured, 108 damage taken. Rapier in hand.
*Rosa*: AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 16.  Conditions: ???, ???.  Uninjured.  Potion in hand.
*Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 2:* AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 3*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 4*: Dead.
*Minion 5*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Small Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21.  HP 41/64.
*Small Minion 2*: Dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2014)

ooc: uh oh. had an internet glitch and lost the content of this post!


[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30' +30 [haste]

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/a/ablative-barrier
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/h/haste

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 

with ablative barrier and haste
AC: 19 Touch: 19 FF 12

HP: 37/42  Fort: +6, Reflex +8, Will +11, BAB +5, CMB +5, CMD 17
non lethal damage: 5 

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]

In hand: Dagger

Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]

Per day use abilities:

cast any spell through bonded object 1 / day - used
[cast greater darkvision post # 484 duration 10 hours ]

Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic *  * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3: 

level 4: * * Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentacles

level 5: * * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien looked past the tower partially blocking her view of the wight that moved in on Eanos. With the red-headed wizard dealing with one undead with his summoned elemental, she focused on the target trying to get at other archer.

She did not have a clear shot at either of the Don’s minions.

The archeress called out, “Eanos, if you move aside, then I will have a clear line of fire on him.”

[sblock=Actions]Delay.
I am not sure what you are planning, jk. If you are able to open up a line of fire where Tyrien doesn’t have to give up penalties for cover, that would be good. If not, then I might focus on helping Heinrich instead or doing mop up depending on what you have Eanos do.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Minions are still swiping to kill," Eanos calls to the Don as Heinrich takes a slash. "So, either _you're_ the lier now, or Rosa's proving me right. She's taken control from you, just like she tried to do before."

The servant of secrets nods to Tyrien, and steps out of sight. He emerges again at a safer distance from the wight, letting the half-elf focus on slaying the creature while he tries to press his advantage with the Don's possibly-wavering convictions. He purses his lips, calling on Issolatha's power again to bolster his words.

"Rosa wheedled out the gifts and attention, but what she always wanted was power. And when her looks started to fade, you moved on and took that away from her. She couldn't even use your boy to get what she was after, since by then BOTH of you wouldn't do what she wanted. 

"What would you do, Armando, knowing your whole life could only get worse, while the man who plied you with gifts and stuffed you with his worthless, unambitious seed was just getting more of the power you wanted--no, _deserved._  If you couldn't have power, maybe it would be enough to take it away from that scoundrel who tossed you aside, yes? 

"And if you later _found_ power? Ancient elvish magic to raise and command the dead. What better revenge than using that selfish wretch you killed to finally grab your power from the dregs of his old gang?

Come, Rosa," Eanos finishes. "Take credit for all your hard work. You've earned it."

*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=ooc]*Move:* Dimensional Hop 40'

*Free:* Silver Tongue for the Diplomacy check. 

*Standard:* I'm going to have one more go at this, since there seems to be vague progress, and getting the Big Bads to fight one another seems like storytelling awesomesauce, so...

Silver Tongued Diplomacy with extra +2 conditional bonus (1d20+21=32)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Judgment: Justice (+3 Sacred attack, +6 crit confirm), Destruction (+4 Sacred damage)
* Flames of the Faithful: Flaming burst (+1d6 fire, +2d10 fire on crit) 8/10 rounds remaining 
* Bane Undead: +2 attack, +2d6+2 damage
* Haste: extra attack on full attack, +30 move, +1 attack, +1 dodge AC & Reflex


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 15/31 (+1 recoverable after fight)  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2014)

[roll0]

ACH! der frauzen  lund, ist to mein bones! ! Must obur velm! !

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30' +30 [haste]

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/a/ablative-barrier
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/h/haste

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 

with ablative barrier and haste
AC: 19 Touch: 19 FF 12

HP: 37/42  Fort: +6, Reflex +8, Will +11, BAB +5, CMB +5, CMD 17
non lethal damage: 5 

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]

In hand: Dagger

Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]

Per day use abilities:

cast any spell through bonded object 1 / day - used
[cast greater darkvision post # 484 duration 10 hours ]

Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: * Fire ball (**,ev,E) * Dispel Magic *  * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3: 

level 4: * * Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentacles

level 5: * * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien stepped forward to get a better line of fire on the wight that Eanos popped away from. She nocked two arrows and let them fly. She was nocking another when she saw the first take the wight in the face, one in each eye socket.  It fell back, unmoving.

She whirled and fired the next two arrows at the smaller one accosting Heinrich and his fire elemental. One manages to hit the undead minion with the fire elemental blocking her view.

"That was some speech, Eanos. Hopefully it will work."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Roll Full Attack on Minion 3, then Small Minion 1
1st 2 Arrows (RS, MS, DA) (1d20+15=34, 2d8+24+2d6=41)
Crit confirm 1st 2 Arrows (RS, MS, DA) (1d20+15=34, 4d8+24=37) = 77 dmg Total to Minion 3
2nd Arrow (RS, PBS, DA) (1d20+16=33, 1d8+13+1d6=16)
3rd Arrow (PBS, Precise Shot, DA) (1d20+11=23, 1d8+13+1d6=23) = 16 dmg Total to Small Minion 1

*UPDATED MAP*
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 3/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]If it's not too late, I'd like to add a Swift action for Eanos to shift his Destruction judgement to Protection during the round he's making his Diplomacy check: +3 sacred to AC, +6 vs. crits. 

Doesn't affect anything else this round, but I just realized it might come in handy next round. No worries if you were already putting the post together and I missed out.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 15, 2014)

_"Rosa would not be so stupid as to ..." _The don trails off thoughtfully.  _"Or *would *you, Rosa?  I know it burned you, that Davel was not man enough to walk in my shoes, but still man enough to walk his own path.   Perhaps we do need to talk, after al--urgh!"_  Armando is abruptly cut short.  In the short silence that follows, there's a soft, imploding sound as the fire elemental disappears, torn apart by the small minion.

"It wasn't *quite *like that man said, dear.  I didn't *mean *to kill you, but we were arguing about Davel.  You were obstinate and I was ... angry.  And when I brought you back, I knew you wouldn't understand that I didn't mean to do it, that it only happened because of the heat of the moment.  But I'll fix your memory again after you take care of the intruders.  Now, run along." Rosa's head pokes above the battlements.  "As for the rest of you ..."  With a wave of her hand, a bank of roiling green fog envelops the party.  

A short distance away, a door opens in the air and Armando steps out, along with three more wights.  The don looks healthier, if that is a word that can be applied to undead, but his movements are jerky, as if he's fighting some sort of control.  _"She's bound me," _he says, gritting his teeth.The other wights begin charging at the party, but it seems the don has managed to buy you a few precious seconds -- the situation would have been much worse if he'd appeared in your midst instead.  

Rosa frowns.  "You were supposed to appear closer to them than that.  Stop fighting me, dear."









*'Don' Armando Faizal . . . Rosa Haal . . . .*

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC/Combat]Level drain is a Fort save, SdW.  Rolled it for you and you passed.

Small minion destroys the fire elemental with some lucky rolls for the minion followed by a few unlucky saving throws for the fire elemental.

Rosa casts Stinking Cloud, DC 16 Fort save or nauseated on the party.

Armando casts Dimension Door, bringing three more wights.  Wights double move toward the party.  Armando obviously got some anti-healing while he was inside the fort.
*
Don Armando*: AC 26, Touch 16, FF 20, CMD 22.  Conditions: Haste, Freedom of Movement, ???.  Moderately injured, 74 damage taken. Rapier in hand.
*Rosa*: AC 25, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 16.  Conditions: ???, ???, ???.  Uninjured.  Partial cover.
*Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 2:* AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Minion 3*: Dead.
*Minion 4*: Dead.
*Minion 5*: AC 22, Touch 18, FF 19, CMD 24.  HP 42/42.
*Small Minion 1*: AC 22, Touch 17, FF 16, CMD 21.  HP 25/64. Concealment due to stinking cloud.
*Small Minion 2*: Dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos tries to brace himself against the vapors of the cloud, but his magically-enhanced senses work against him. He opens his mouth to speak and wretches violently. 

Fighting against his instincts to run out the closest border of the cloud, Eanos sprints through its center, hoping to use the miasma to mask his retreat. 

Within the cloud, he manages to hold down his bile long enough to call out, "Ignore the wights. Get ROSA!" 

Exiting, the inquisitor hugs the wall of the keep as he moves beyond the corner, then he plasters the stonework with another multicolored spew.

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=ooc]I knew it'd come back to bite me in the butt eventually. Worse still: if I'd decided to switch to a different Judgment, he'd have had a +6 to the check and he'd be right as rain. Ah, well: 

Fort save (w/ Bloodhound penalty) (1d20+4=13)

Rounds nauseated. (1d4+1=3)

Blech. At least he has a 70' move from the Haste. I'm pretty sure he should have plenty of move to get where I have him. Not sure if that actually blocks line of effect for Rosa, but doesn't hurt to try.  

Since it may matter: 

- Does activating a spell-like ability (Dimensional Hop) require attention? It's a move action, and  doesn't provoke AoO, so it doesn't seem as concentration-intensive as a spell, but I'm not sure. 

- Same question re: Swift action changes of Judgment.[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +9
*AC:* 23 (26 w/ SoF, 25 w/Prot Evil) (current: 27)
*HP:*75  Current: 73
*Senses:* Perception 20 (24 scent w/ Bloodhound), Sense Motive 24/29
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +8 (+11 w/ purity, +12 w/ Prot evil)
*Reflex:* +9 (+12 w/ purity, +13 w/ Prot evil)
*Will:* +12 (+15 w/ purity, +16 w/ Prot evil)
***-4 saves vs odor based effects w/ Bloodhound
***Purity bonus doubled vs. curses, diseases, and poisons

*Conditions:* 
* Deadeye's Lore (8 hours, +4 Survival, track at full speed)
* Bloodhound (8 hours, +4 Track stacks with Deadeye, +8 Scent Perception does NOT stack with Bracers' of Falcon's Aim, -4 save vs odor based effects)
* Judgment: Justice (+3 Sacred attack, +6 crit confirm), Protection (+3 Sacred AC, +6 vs. crit)
* Flames of the Faithful: Flaming burst (+1d6 fire, +2d10 fire on crit) 8/10 rounds remaining 
* Haste: extra attack on full attack, +30 move, +1 attack, +1 dodge AC & Reflex
* Nauseated: Cannot attack, cast or maintain spells, anything requiring attention. 1 move action / turn only. 2/3 rounds remaining.


*In Hand:* Bow


*Common Attacks:*

+1 Seeking Comp. Longbow (Str +1)*: Attack: +14/+09 = [BAB (07/02) 
          + DEX (05) + Magic (01) + Bracers (01)] 
          negates miss percentage chances
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 19-20/x3^, range 110'
Spiritual Weapon (Sbow): Attack: +10/+05 = [BAB (07/02) + WIS (03)]
          Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, range 170' Special: force / spell
All: +2 to hit / +2d6+2 damage when using Bane ability

2 +1 Daggers (temporary)

* +1 to hit / damage within 30' (point blank shot), 
* Deadly Aim available (-3 attack, +6 damage)
^ Crit range increased via Bracer's of Falcon's Aim
Many Shot: 1st attack of Full attack uses 2 arrows for damage on a hit.


Arrows: 15/31 (+1 recoverable after fight)  
Blunt Arrows: 16/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 18/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining
Spider Climb (boots) minutes: 9/10 remaining
Scrolls: See Invisible x2 (one with Tyrien), Comp Languages x3, Lesser Restoration, 
Party scrolls (carried by): Restoration (Eanos), Hide from Undead (Eanos), Summon Monster 2 & 3 (Heinrich), Daybreak Arrow x2 (Eanos)

Used: none

*Judgement (2 choice per):* 2/4 Remaining 
*Determination:* 3/4 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/7 remaining
*Bane:* 6/10 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 10/10 rounds remaining
*Dimensional Hop*: 80'/100' feet remaining 
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 14): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/6 remaining)(DC 15): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/5 remaining)(DC 16): Bloodhound, Flames of the Faithful, Ghostbane Dirge, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe
3rd (4/4 remaining)(DC 17): Blessing of the Mole,* Dispel Magic, Halt Undead, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
4th (2/2 remaining)(DC 18): Death Ward, Judgment Light

* Stealth bonus not stackable with ioun stone

Random notes: Syndicate "code phrase": 'Reginald needs a bath.'  - false phrase created by Sugar Sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2014)

Systole said:


> [sblock=OOC/Combat]Level drain is a Fort save, SdW.  Rolled it for you and you passed.
> 
> Small minion destroys the fire elemental with some lucky rolls for the minion followed by a few unlucky saving throws for the fire elemental.
> [/sblock]




ooc: Level drain: OOPS!

Loss of elemental: sucks

IC: Fort save vs dc 15
1d20+6=16

move: 30 feet
updated map
Standerd: cast fireball at [circle/slash sign]
apply Dancing Flames[su]: You can use this ability to alter any fire spell you cast with a duration of instantaneous by removing any number of squares from its area of effect

**removing Eanos and Tyrien from the blast
Damage: 10d6=46 dc 21 reflex 

[sblock=stat block]  Init +2, Perception +10 Move 30' +30 [haste]

AC: 12[base]; *14 [w/ shield spell]*; 16 [w/ Ablative Barrier spell]; 18 [w/ shield and abl barr]
touch: 12; Flat Foot: 10 _*[shield or ablative barrier may apply]*_
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/a/ablative-barrier
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/h/haste

AC: 16 touch: 16; Flat Foot: 10 

with ablative barrier and haste
AC: 19 Touch: 19 FF 12

HP: 37/42  Fort: +6, Reflex +8, Will +11, BAB +5, CMB +5, CMD 17
non lethal damage: 5 

Consumables: Wand of CLW [cl1] 50/50 charges; Wand of Magic Missiles [CL1] 45/50 charges
oil x 6 pints; sun rods x 6; Alchemist fire x 1; Scroll [stone shape cl 7]

In hand: Dagger

Effects:
light source: Lamp, common; cantrip: light [dur: 90 mins]

Per day use abilities:

cast any spell through bonded object 1 / day - used
[cast greater darkvision post # 484 duration 10 hours ]

Fire jet DC 21 [Used: 1/8]

Dancing flame [used 0/4]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard Spells prepared]
0 Level * acid splash  * Detect Magic * Light * Resistance

level 1: * comp lang * Burning Hands(ev,E,*) * ear pierce scream * Feather fall * magic missile 
*magic missile * Shield 
pearl of power lv 1: Shield
pearl of power lv 1: Magic missile
            pearl of power lv 1:             Magic Missile

level 2: * Cat's grace * See invisibility * Flaming Sphere [ev,E] * Resist Energy [E] * Scorching Ray [ev, E]
 * Levitate
pearl of power lv 2: Cat's grace
pearl of power lv 2:             scorching ray (ev,E)

level 3: ** Dispel Magic *  * ablative barrier *  lightning bolt
pearl of power lv 3: 

level 4: * * Stone Skin * stone skin * Detonate * Black Tentacles

level 5: * * wall of force * Elemental body [E] * Teleport

Legend:
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast 
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien had strong stomach and shrugged off the cloud of stench and its nauseating effects. She heard Eanos’s direction to forget the undead minions and concentrate on the bitch on the wall.

She spared a glance at Heinrich seeing he was okay and could not help but noticed as he blanketed the top of the tower with a fireball. She moved out from the stinking cloud of fumes towards him.

“Yeah, fry the bitch! Take this one as well!” The archeress a magically enhanced arrow that struck the woman with discordant sound and crackling electricity.

[sblock=Actions]Fort Save (1d20+9=19)
Move 30ft
Imbue Arrow with Chord of Shards: Fire Arrow at Rosa (DS, Imbued) (1d20+17=35, 1d8+12+1d6+2d8=35)

*UPDATED MAP*
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 16, 2014)

Rosa shrieks and flails as the ball of magic fire explodes around her.  The sound is abruptly cut off with a thunderclap as Tyrien's arrow strikes her in the throat.  She staggers forward for a step, then another, and then her foot lands on empty air and her body plummets thirty feet to the broken rubble below._
_
The wights continue to charge at the wizard and the two archers, ready to claw and bite, and radiating a deathly chill.  When they're mere steps away, you hear Armando speak.  _"Stop," _he says.  The word is not loud, but the wights freeze in mid-stride.  _"Now ... die," _he adds, and his voice is tired.  Immediately, whatever dark energies were animating the wights disappear, and a half dozen lifeless corpses collapse to the ground.

The don strides forward, walking toward Rosa's body, but he seems to be weakening with each step, and you can almost see the necromantic energies boiling away, moment by moment.  _"I ... remember things now.  My death ... the ritual ... the other times I grew suspicious and she had to weave her magics again."  _He chuckles sadly. _ "I doubt it means very much to you, but I wasn't all that bad of a man before I died.  Well, I was certainly no saint, but believe me when I say that I was no bloodthirsty monster, either.  Then I was brought back for vengeance, however -- vengeance which I could never have had.  It ... enraged me.  Think of a wasp that stings you again and again, but every time you look for it, it is gone, vanished.  Can you imagine that?  Because that is a ten-thousandth part of what I suffered, every moment of every day after she bound me to unlife.  I was hateful.  I was crazed.  It is very different, being brought back."

_He kneels down next to Rosa's burned and crumpled body and tenderly begins straightening her out.  _"Even after everything, I still love her.  She was brilliant in her own way, and cruel and utterly amoral.  The danger of her company was ... intoxicating.  Always, even to the very end."

_Armando finishes laying out the corpse of his beloved.  _"In my day, Eanos Setirav, I too worshiped Issolatha.  I knew many secrets before I was murdered, and I learned more still as I floated in the lagoon out on the atoll, dead but unable to pass on.  My time grows short, but I can offer each of you the answer to one question.  Be warned, however: it is unlikely that the truths you learn will bring you happiness.  Ask, or not, as you desire."_









*'Don' Armando Faizal. . . Rosa Haal . . . .*


[sblock=OOC]Rosa fails her save, and that's enough to kill a squishy wizard (which is why I tried to keep her out of harm's way for as long as possible). Anyway, that frees the don and gives him back control of his minions.  Since he's already found his murderer, combat is over.

The Q&A sessions is for RP purposes only.  Over the next few days, I'll wrap up the XP and treasure.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 16, 2014)

The secrets of past, present and future are dangerous indeed. I first wish upon you the release of final rest -  I forgive you for sending minions against me. Ist all I can give you. fur mein frage(*1), I haf too much to ask of myself except the one. Are mein oulders(*2) well?"

*1: question

*2: parents


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos watches, barely able to keep his feet, as Heinrich and Tyrien bring Rosa down in a rain of fire and arrows. He staggers around the parapet to see the wights fall and Faizal reclaim his mind to reach Rosa. As the Don explains himself and the love he still feels for the woman who has used him so poorly, the nausea fades. So why is Eanos' vision blurred and stinging? 

"Love is the secret none of us know quite as well as we think," Eanos says softly, coughing and wiping at his eyes. "Greatest love of mine was the one who trained me for a den of killers," he says.

The inquisitor pauses a moment. He might ask how to strike at the heart of the cult that raised him. But the Ears were vast and plentiful, and they were not here, on this island, where Gemma and her village had given them so much aid. Eanos had a debt to pay, and he intended to do what he could to pay it.

"This plague of undeath," Eanos says, glancing to the bodies of the murdered, once again silent on the ground. "I'd see it done forever. But once we tell your Capos what happened here, figure one or more of them might think Rosa had a good idea for how to make an army and win the tug-of-war for power.

My question: How do we keep another from claiming the magics Rosa found here and in the atoll?"

[sblock=ooc]Aw, and now I feel sad for the evil, murderous, undead monster. Curse you for the awesomesauce of making a decaying corpse sympathetic! [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien was glad that battle was settled with Rosa’s death. Having to continue destroying more wights and the Don could have been a close call. She had little experience with love, and could not truly comprehend the Don’s plight over the woman he loved and hated.

She did not want to know answers to personal questions like the red-headed wizard and she thought it awful frivolous to as about shoes.

Eanos’s question did spark and idea for her.

“Hmm, I think I would like to know some good information that will keep both of your former Capos from trying to kill us. Call it protection instead of blackmail.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 17, 2014)

The don turns to Eanos.  _"__The residual magic on the atoll is of little concern: it will wash away with time and tide now that the spell is broken.  If you wish to bury these ruins, go to the broken statue behind Rosa's tent.  Whisper these words in its ear: *'Tuulo Aran-Tandalus, amin'naia i' tela.'*"

_Armando shakes his head at Tyrien.  _"Neither Alfonse nor Reginald will attempt to harm you.  They are businessmen, of a sort, and it would be bad for morale if they treated their employees as poorly as that without reason.  But blackmail ... *that *would be a reason.  Neither will allow themselves to be blackmailed -- they would instead act to remove the threat of blackmail, quickly."  _He shrugs. _ "But if you wish to know secrets they do not want revealed, then know that Alfonse is the bastard brother of Dame Ludmilla Boraga, and that the pendant that Reginald wears contains a whisker from Tiggles, the cat he had as a child."

_He looks at Heinrich with pity. _"There is a darkness over Düster Haus that clouds my sight__, Meister Schriebersen__.  I can see only glimpses and fragments.  I know that your parents have passed on, but I can tell you nothing of the circumstances of their passing."_

He lays down next to Rosa's body, weakening visibly. _ "And now ... I think I will rest.  Tell my son ... that I love ... him." _






*'Don' Armando Faizal*


[sblock=Linguistics DC 25ish]The phrase the don gives Eanos is ancient elvish.  Something about a king's command and a castle falling.[/sblock]
[sblock=Loots (Armando, Don, and thorough search of the keep)]Wand of Mage Armor (25 charges) 375gp
potion of cat’s gracex2  300 gp ea
potion of cure moderate wounds x2 300gp ea
potion of cause serious wounds (NOTE: cause, not cure!) 750gp
wand of acid arrow (38 charges) 3420gp
 +1 light crossbow 2335gp
amulet of natural armor +1 2000gp
ring of protection  +1 2000gp
Book of the Grave (preconstructed spellbook) 1265 gp
+1 humanbane rapier 8320gp
+1 mithral chain shirt 2100gp
tunic of careful casting 5000gp
stalker's mask 3500gp
inquisitor's bastion vambraces 4000gp
coin of the untrodden road 6000gp
goggles of elvenkind 8500gp
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien shrugged at the advice from the Don. If the Capos were honorable businessmen, then they had nothing to worry about and she could take the secret information to her grave… or sell or give it to someone local that might need it. Gemma came to her mind.

“Well, I hope you are correct. I shall take your recommendation into consideration and not blackmail them for no reason. Likely the secret will go to my grave…”

“After that, no promises eh,” she added with light, but morbid humor in her tone.

With the threat of the undead menace over with, the archeress moved into the ruins to take a look around and gather loot.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock][sblock=Treasure]I think I am only interested in the Stalker's Mask[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos bows his head a moment, whispering a silent prayer to Issolatha, before he nods.

"Find the secret of peace in death you could not find here," he says to the pair of now-still forms.  He closes his eyes, takes a deep breath, then joins Tyrien in her search of the keep. 

"The sooner we can clear the ruin, the sooner we can bury it," he says. As his gaze slides across the ruins at the bodies littering it, he adds, "Should move the bodies clear of the ruin before we do that if we can. None of them asked to be dug up; we should leave them where their kin can claim them if we can."

[sblock=ooc / loots]Stuff Eanos would be interested in:

Potion(s) of Cat's grace
Potion(s) of Cure Moderate
Tunic of Careful Casting

I'm not vehement about any of them, though, so if Heinrich's interested in some or all of those, that's cool, too. 

The vambraces are tempting, but I feel like the benefits from his current bracers are useful more often, so I'll pass on that one since he can't double-wear them. Ditto temptation on the goggles, but low-light doesn't seem applicable often enough to not spend that money elsewhere.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2014)

wand of acid arrow and the book of the grave look interesting. Heinrich has a really nice concentration already and I might be able to buy one of those capes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






  Tyrien shook her head about the undead corpses.

“Do you think people want to see these now? They look nothing like their loved ones and would only be a gross memory they would have to deal with. Mayhap burning the remains would be best.”

“It also might prevent further necromancy.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2014)

Ensuring the Don is gone to his final rest, Heinrich offers, "I can burn all of them. So the boy will not see his parents.Ist goot Ja?"


----------



## Systole (Sep 23, 2014)

It's the work of a few hours to search the ruins and pile the corpses together with a bit of dry wood.  From the look of it, Rosa had been using the risen wights to excavate the catacombs in search of treasures, magical and otherwise.  She'd assembled a fair portion, which you collect.  After that, Heinrich sets the pyre burning and burning hot -- in less than an hour, there's little left but ash.

Eanos finds the statue that the don spoke of, and feeling a little foolish, whispers in its ear.  A moment later, the ground begins to shake, and the group quickly leaves the ruins.  From a short distance away, everyone watches the ruins topple and crumble gracefully into themselves as the ancient magics fulfill their final task.

The evening is drawing near when you arrive back in Gandling.  Harry is loitering on the edges of town, and perks up as soon as he hears your footsteps.  He smiles warmly.  "So that's it, then?  Others saw the smoke and wondered at it, but I had an inkling.  And then the ground shook, but it was faint enough that none other but me could feel it.  If it's ended, I'll take you to Miss Sweet and Mister Rahor." 

The old beggar leads you through a maze of streets to an open air tavern near the waterfront.  Rahor and Sugar Sweet are on opposite sides of the bar.  Rahor sits stiffly, with a white-knuckle grip on a wooden tankard of ale, glaring at the halfling, who is lounging on the far side of the tavern, wearing a languid, amused expression and nursing a glass of chilled juice.  She nods to you as you approach.

"A bit bedraggled," Sugar Sweet comments, "but alive.  What with the odd fire out in the forest, I take it that means our problems are over?  I would be happy to take your report, unless you'd prefer to deliver it in person to Mr. Cato.  He would of course be interested to hear it directly, but he'll understand if you have other business to attend to.  The only important thing is the result." 

"And the King is interesting to hears, too," Rahor growls.











*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*

        *GM:*  Will do a final tally shortly, unless you'd like to meet anyone.


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos shakes his head. 

"Had my fill of heads of house last few days," he says, "And of all the behind the back secrets that've spoiled blood. I'll tell you lot, and if your bosses want to talk, maybe after this it's best they talked to each other instead of any more go-betweens.

"See, it _was_ a ... " Eanos pauses a moment as he looks between both Sweet and Rahor, and swallows the word "gang" before he says it. "business partner behind it. An old one. From before your re-organization, yes? Don Armando Faizal, back and wanting vengeance on his killer..."

Eanos gives most of the information he has about the raising of the Don and manipulation of his memories, though he studiously avoids mention of both Gemma and Davel. Having promised to help guard the fishing village against trouble--especially from the rival Gandling powers--Eanos decides some secrets are still worth keeping. 

"Don and the necro love are both done now, and now you both know: wasn't neither of Faizal's men killed him. Don't expect you're all planning on getting La Famiglia back together, since I'm sure you've managed to stir up plenty of vendettas since, but thought you should know: the treachery your bosses saw to start all this? Never happened. They were both loyal men."

[sblock=ooc]Eanos would want to check in with Gemma / Davel to let them know it's all over, and to tell Davel to keep his head down--which he was already pretty much doing from what I can tell--but I don't need a full-on RP exchange, personally. 

Eanos doesn't feel a burning desire to meet the heads of the rival gangs. Like he said, he doesn't figure this ends with One Big Happy Falmiglia. And he's not about to insult one of the heads by visiting the other first, especially since he figures their temporary truce ends with the common threat, so it feels safer to visit neither. 

If the others are keen, though, I won't fight it.

Either way, thanks for running this, Systole. It's been all sorts of fun and twisty. And I didn't feel super-completely lost the way I usually do trying to work through mystery adventures. Just enough confusion to be challenging, but not so much that I wanted to bang my head against a wall.

And the Don, especially, was just a really cool, creep-tastic antagonist. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2014)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Eanos would want to check in with Gemma / Davel to let them know it's all over, and to tell Davel to keep his head down--which he was already pretty much doing from what I can tell--but I don't need a full-on RP exchange, personally.
> 
> Eanos doesn't feel a burning desire to meet the heads of the rival gangs. Like he said, he doesn't figure this ends with One Big Happy Falmiglia. And he's not about to insult one of the heads by visiting the other first, especially since he figures their temporary truce ends with the common threat, so it feels safer to visit neither.
> 
> ...




cheching in on Gemma and Davel: very cool with that!

burning feelings: alway have those, just nothing to do with speaking with heads of La Fam.

Would rather stay out of any future cross hairs, so no further contact with heads of households is preferable.

dittos on the accolades! ! ! Whats next??


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien shrugged and said, “We could gather both of them together and tell them at the same time, Eanos. While we are tired today after all of this, your way with words could help smooth over some of the issues that have been brought about.”

“There is also the matter of our payment.”

“Mayhap on the morrow we could have a sit down with both of them after we have rested?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC Note]I concur on the balance blend of mystery and confusion without getting completely lost in the complications. Great job!

I am in no hurry too to skip the RPing with NPCs, and that includes the Capos. Because there is nothing next in the pipeline for characters our level. Unless you have something in the works, Systole?

Continuing on here makes more sense that just going back to the DWI to sit around chit-chatting about nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 25, 2014)

"The falling-out was before my time, but I'll inform Mr. Cato," Sugar Sweet says. "Tsk.  It would be a shame if peace broke out.  I have so much unfinished business." 

"Yes, we does," Rahor hisses in agreement.

"The boat leaves for Venza tomorrow afternoon.  I assume you'll spend the evening in Old Town again, but if you change your mind, you can eat and drink for free at any of Mr. Cato's establishments.  And if you choose to game, we'll be happy to open you a line of credit against your earnings."  She glances at the wild elf.  "If you do plan to call on Mr. Cato or Mr. King --"

"Then you sees the King firsts," the elf says, the threat rather explicit in his tone.

Sugar Sweet rolls her eyes and suppresses a chuckle.  "Yes, that is what I was going to suggest, since Mr. Cato is rather less concerned about social pissing contests than is Mr. King.  He won't take it amiss if you visit him second.  Besides, that way he'll have read the transcript of your meeting with Mr. King before you arrive.  It'll save time."

"This is no provoking of me.  You does not having spy in the King's Council," Rahor snarls.

The halfing smiles sweetly.  "Of course not.  You've outsmarted us again."  Rahor bristles, and his hands move toward his javelins.

Harry steps up, sensing the threat of imminent violence.  "Well, would you look at the time!  I'll bring the lady and these gents down to Old Town so we ... uh, so _they _can have a square meal.  Let's go, shall we?"  When you look back, Rahor and Sugar Sweet are heading back to their respective bosses.

Gemma and a group of fisherman are talking quietly in the square when you arrive.  Apparently the topics are somewhat troublesome as all of them wear worried expressions.  Gemma favors you with a nod.  "It's over then?" she asks.















*Sugar Sweet . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . . . . . Blind Harry . . . . .** . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2014)

At her question Heinrich smiles, but does not answer. instead he looks to Eanos.


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos makes no commitments one way or the other as to visiting Cato and King, deciding such discussion is best left to when he's alone with his compatriots. He thanks Sweet and Rahor for their time, instead, and follows Harry beck to the fishing village.

Eanos' lips thin slightly as Gemma asks her question. He takes a deep breath at Heinrich's look, though, and nods. 

"Much as any trouble in Gandling's ever 'over,'" he answers. "I ... " he pauses again, tilting his head slightly as he continues with clear regret, "Rosa's joined her lover in life's last secret. Wish it weren't so. Wish it didn't all end as bloody as it started, but came a time when talking did no more good.

"Kept your name and the boy's out of what I had to tell my employers, but best your boy keeps his head down, stays out of the city while ... whatever happens next settles itself. King and Cato live, but what we told 'em might rattle a few things loose. They're probably twitchy from the mess, too; best they don't see anyone that reminds them of their recent unpleasantness, yes?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2014)

Heinrich's smile fades as he realizes Matron Gemma's loss.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien walked along with the two red-head men after departing the capos' representatives. She thought they might be planning to resume their rivalries nearly immediately. She contemplated the situation as they walked to the old woman.

She really did not have anything to add about the outcome of the Don and Rosa that Eanos could not regale better. Instead she added in a low tone, “Perhaps we should have a discussion in private with more discretion on who might be listening. While the undead threat to the community is at an end, there might be a opportunity for change here. Shall we go to Gemma's house? Are there some peaceable loving people that might also want to see La Famiglia's hold broken, Gemma?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2014)

Gemma shakes her head sadly.  "I wish it weren't so just as much as you, an' probably more, seeing as she was my goddaughter.  But the truth is that Rosa spent years bringing it on herself.  I'm sorry she brought so much death with her," she said.  "And I thank you for keeping us as much out of it as you could."

She puffs on her clay pipe as she ponders sending Davel away.  "That's not an easy decision.  On the one hand, this is Davel's home, and we're his family.  On the other hand, what you say makes some good sense.  And he's had a dark time of it here, and it might be good for him to go to a place with fewer memories."  She turns it over in her mind for a minute before nodding.  "I've got a cousin in the city who married into a shipwright's family.  I'll send Davel on to her for a while."

A rare flicker of surprise passes over the old fishwife's face at Tyrien's suggestion.  "What, and how?  We're a people who doesn't do fighting and doesn't do politics.  I can't say I like the gangs here, but they don't bother us much, all things told.  We don't have anything they want.  Still, I wouldn't say no to having a rule of law here after all these years.  But it seems to me that it's Venza that'll have to bring it."









*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . .** . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2014)

If there is any lull in the conversation, Heinrich will mention an interest in meeting the sea witch, otherwise he listens as the talking going on now is of good content.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien looked at the old fisherwoman speculatively.

“Hmmm, too old for the fire of political activism, eh. I can see where as long as everyone is living in peace that even corrupt gangsters running the community is hardly any worse that corrupt and greedy nobles.”

“If there are no alternative locally to take up a leadership of law in space left behind, then removing them probably is not a good idea. The alternative could be worse.”

“However, I did happen to acquire some information that could be used in an emergency. It would likely only work once, but upon my departure the secrets would have little use to me. Are you interested?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos keeps quiet for now, letting Tyrien make her case and Gemma her choice without interference.


----------



## Systole (Sep 30, 2014)

Gemma puffs on her pipe a bit, consiering Tyrien's offer.  At last, she nods.  "Aye, child.  Whisper it in my ear.  Secrets are a dangerous thing to have, but the day might come when we'll need them."  Her expression doesn't change as the archeress conveys the information.  "Thankee."

"As for the sea witch, she has a hut on one of the far islands.  I can draw ye a map to it.  Sometimes she's there, sometimes she's out riding the waves.  She comes around twice a year unless there's something pressing.  Otherwise she likes her privacy.  Now ... let's get some food in ye."

The simple meal is warm and delicious, and there's a mingled sense of relief and sadness as the news spreads among the fishermen.  Eventually, you turn in for bed.  The linens are fresh, and the night passes peacefully.

The next morning, Harry taps on the door with his cane.  "Pardon me for interrupting, but breakfast is ready.  Afterwards, will you be wanting to see Mr. King and Mr. Cato, or will you be heading directly to the docks?"









*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . .** . Gemma Moressi . .*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





  Tyrien sat down to breakfast, “I think we should still meet with Mr. King and Mr. Cato. Together at the same time would be best, don’t you think, Eanos? If there is to be some changes around here, perhaps now is the time to help nudge them along and you have the oratory skills to potentially persuade them.”

“We still need our payment for services too.”

She turned to the red-headed mage and asked, “Heinrich, did you want to actually try visiting the sea witch?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 77
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 2/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 1, 2014)

"Not so sure. Lets get this job over, then."


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos purses his lips a few moments, considering, then nods.

"Suppose if they planned to slit our throats and toss us in the sea to balance their books, they'd have done it by now," he says. 

"Not sure anyone can really clean up all the bad blood between those two, but I suppose we can at least make sure they've gotten the story straight," he adds. He looks to Harry, asking, "Both at once saves us time, but I'm not sure they wouldn't just decide it was a trap from each other's side. What do you think, Harry? Any way to get those two in a room together without managing to just stand ourselves in a bloody crossfire?

"If not, from yesterday, sounds like we'd need to start with King."


----------



## Systole (Oct 2, 2014)

Harry shakes his head.  "I'm afraid there's no way they'd ever sit down in each other's company, miss.  I expect they'd both expect a double-cross, and I expect they might both be right.  Even if there weren't a double-cross, then you've still have a lot of armed men standing around in the company of other armed men, with a lot of bad blood between them.  I think there'd be an incident, if you get my meaning."

After breakfast, Gemma and the other fishermen bid you farewell.  You see Davel as well, and while he still looks pale and drawn, he looks better than the day before.  He manages a weak wave as you depart.  Harry leads you across town to a blocky building that reminds you of a fortress.  A pair of armed guards stand outside, and quickly recognize you and bid you enter.  The smell inside is a funk of spilled ale, spilled blood, and unwashed bodies.  Down side corridors, you can hear shouts as late risers are roughly awoken and told to get down to the main hall immediately.

Very quickly you find yourself in what can only be the central floor of the main hall.  It's built half like a council chamber, and half like an arena.  Where you stand, the dark, grimy wood has been slashed with swords and axes, battered with maces and warhammers, and stained with blood and other fluids.  Around you, the benches are filling with all manner of thugs and other scum, and a few servant women come to offer you chairs and refreshments.  You can see Rahor standing near a set of double doors at the other end of the floor.

The doors at the end of the hall burst open and a scarred, seven-foot tall hulk of a man strides forward, beaming.  "Champions!" he bellows, and the crowd quiets slightly.  "Welcome to ... *OI!  YOU LOT!  SHUT YOUR STINKIN' GOBS AND SHOW SOME RESPECT OR I'LL COME UP THERE AND BREAK SOME THUMBS!*"  The effect is immediate: everyone freezes, and the silence is so absolute you're not sure if anyone is even breathing.  The giant man turns back to you.  "Like I was saying, welcome to the King's Council.  I'm the King and we want to thank you for .... *KICKIN' SOME ARSE!*"

There's an awkward silence.

Gritting his teeth, King growls, "_Now's when you cheer, you piss-puddles!_" and the council erupts into uproarious applause.












*. . . Reginald King . . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2014)

Heinrich bows a low respectful bow, but says naught for fear of his mouth uttering foolishness.


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos's eyes quickly take in the hall as the cheering erupts. He glances first to Heinrich and Tyrien surreptitiously, then breaks into a wide grin, giving King a fairly melodramatic bow. 

"All of this for us? Gonna go to our heads, yer Kingship," he says, his manner slipping into something less controlled, more casual than his companions are used to seeing from him. "Can't have folk running around killing whoever they want just 'cause they feel like it, yes? A big thank _you_ for helping keep things all tamped down while we were working. Know everyone was touchy, after all."

Eanos stops short of mentioning any more particulars. He gives Rahor a bow of his head in thanks and acknowledgement, as well. The Jiragan's presence suggests to the inquisitor King has already had a full reporting. Besides, his gaze says as it returns briefly to the throng in the surrounding arena, King may not be as keen on his entire crew knowing the particulars.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2014)

Tyrien was not quite sure how she felt about the accolades heaped upon them by Mr. King. They were champions and part of the reason for being brought in to deal with the situation in the first place. She rationalized it by considering the alternative being much worse. She shrugged casually as she accepted the applause that they were due.

After it died down so they could talk, she inclined her head graciously. "Of course, we are quite capable at what we do. This is why we were hired, yes? We do what other cannot."

"Now that your troublesome murders are gone, what happens now for this community?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 80
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2014)

"Hur, hur ... 'touchy.'  Too right, brother!" King laughs.  "An' for your reward ..."  He snaps his fingers, and a couple of servant women come out of the far doors, carrying a small chest overflowing with gold and jewels.  "Let's see Cato match that, eh?  Eh!?"  The crowd cheers enthusiastically.

When Tyrien asks about future plans, King smiles darkly.  "You know, lass, I'm kind of glad that it wasn't Cato what killed the Don.  A man like the Don, he was too good to down to a sniveling little pissant like Cato.  And what happens next, well ... let's just say that some things are gonna get sorted out around here, proper-like.  And soon.  Hur, hur, hur.  Ain't that right?  *AIN'T THAT RIGHT!?*"  The crowd rises to its feet, swords and daggers raised high, cheering.  

One of the servant women rolls her eyes, and begins walking you and the chest towards the door.  "Best just to leave now," she says, practically having to shout into your ears above the din.  "They can go on like this for a half-hour."











*. . . Reginald King . . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . . . . . Blind Harry . . . .*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2014)

Heinrich just nods to the helpful servant gil and gladly exits the racatious dinn.


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2014)

Eanos glances to Tyrien, shrugging slightly: _There's not much else to do here._ He hesitates to make sure the half-elf doesn't want to try pressing her position further, but as the crowd revels in the implicit threats of King, Issolatha's chosen jabs a thumb to the door, apparently agreeing with the servant.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien shrugged at the idea of them settling old scores and insulting Cato. She was half surprised they even bothered with hiring outside help, if their plan was to finish what the Don started.

With her companions not saying anything more she nodded to Eanos and Heinrich that she was ready to go as well.

Once at the exit, she glanced back and just shook her head slightly in either disappointment or disapproval.  She commented in a low voice, barely heard with the ruckus from within, “I think they actually want to try killing each other off. At least they appear to only care about the other side and not the innocent villagers.”

“I suppose we should go see how the other half lives.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 80
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2014)

Eanos nods to the notion of leaving and paying quick respects to Cato.

"Something tells me King's Crew's idea of celebrating tends to involve bruises and bloodshed at some point, and I've seen enough of that for a little while."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2014)

"I too have had more then enough. Come, let us go to Cato."


----------



## Systole (Oct 8, 2014)

Harry once again leads you across town.  Interestingly, you pass a few homes where people are prying boards off the doors, and the bartenders and innkeepers are throwing their windows open.  There's a palpable sense of relief.  Several blocks later, you arrive at a richly appointed, heavily fortified mansion.  You're led down corridors paneled in rich mahogany, and lined with oil paintings of various landscapes and battles.  After several corridors, you arrive at a large office, nicely appointed in dark wood.  A cedar desk stands in front of a bay window made of thick, leaded glass, and seated at the desk is a man who can only be Mr. Cato.  To either side of the window stand a couple of quiet, professional-looking bodyguards.  

Cato is an older man, and his movements are spare and deliberate.  He looks up from a sheaf of somewhat crumpled papers as you enter, and his gaze is intelligent and penetrating, and yet at the same time, cold and lacking any sort of warmth.  He nods to the papers on his desk.  "You made good time across town.  The report on your meeting with Mr. King arrived only moments before you did.  The Syndicate will, of course, match the Crew's payment.  I assume platinum coinage will be acceptable, but I will also be quite happy to draft a letter of credit that any Venzan bank will honor, if you would prefer to travel light."

He stands and walks to the window.  "I confess, I was surprised to learn that Mr. King did not kill Don Faizal.  Given Mr. King's inherently savage nature, it never occurred to me that anyone but he could have done the deed."  He frowns at his reflection.  "That is not relevant to the matter at hand, I suppose.  Speaking of which, what _is_ the matter at hand, exactly?  You've come here for an audience when you could as easily have collected your reward and sailed, so there is either something you wish to tell me, or something you wish to know."






*. . . . Alfonse Cato . . . . *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2014)

Heinrich still remains silent, but he is smart enough to know that good manners would not be lost here. The finery is not lost at all on the wizard and it shows in his eyes just how impressed he was. He bows a very respectful bow when the three heroes meet Mr Cato, but says nothing unless he is asked directly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien had noticed the townsfolk appeared to be returning to their normal routines and way of life. She had to wonder if the criminals running the town were not so bad. They clearly kept some semblance of order and stability.

She nodded a greeting to Cato, “Well, we had thought that perhaps you all might be persuaded to bury the hatchet as they say. And not the literal version where you bury it in your foe's chest, either. My companion Eanos has a better way with words.”

The archeress elbowed the red-headed man to speak up.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 80
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos raises an eyebrow and gives a brief, bemused frown to Tyrien after her rather literal jab, but the expression is fleeting, as he shakes it off to turn his attention fully to Cato.

"Like the lady says," Eanos begins, "She...I guess all of us... thought or hoped--blind or otherwise--that the truth might curb some of the bloodshed. Been a lot of that, of late, but when the two of you stopped assuming guilt and started working ... wouldn't say _together,_ but maybe not so much at odds, well..." here he jabs his thumb toward the window, indicating Gandling at large. "You thought and looked outside the box, and now your folk aren't nearly as afraid anymore, yes?"'

He shrugs, nodding toward the papers Cato referenced earlier. 

"Sure that says King's not so inclined to accord, but seems to me there's a lot of putting on a show there, yes?" the truth seeker continues. "Hard to figure Don Faizal would keep anyone on his right or left side who was nothing but a sword waiting to slit a throat. Faizal saw something more there, at least, or so it seems to me. 

"And, like I said, he knows how to put on the right kind of show to keep the troops happy, yes? Couldn't help notice that as long as they're having that big, loud party, nobody's dying, 'cause all the hands are full of mugs and not blades. Maybe that's not an accident?

"Sweet and Rahor made it clear there's plenty of other bad blood built up in the meantime, but maybe, just maybe, King's got himself a bit of an idea. Maybe there's a road--thin and narrow and not so smooth, but there--where no one has to lose face, but no one else has to go dying."

Eanos shrugs again. 

"We're on our way out, and don't suppose we ever had all that much influence 'round here, but figured: never hurts to consider all the options. Just good business, yes?"


----------



## Systole (Oct 9, 2014)

Cato chuckles dryly and returns to his seat.  "The Don and I had many conversations about Mr. King.  What you say is correct: he did see something in Mr. King, but to this day, I'm afraid that I still cannot, and so a reconciliation is rather out of the question.  But there is a way to do this bloodlessly, if you would like.  Relatively bloodlessly, in any event."

He taps his fingers on the desk.  "The truth is, King's security measures are laughable.  I could have disposed of him at any time.  Or rather, at any time after the dust from the Don's disappearance had settled and the Syndicate had gotten a foothold.  But by then, I'd discovered that competition -- or at least the appearance of competition -- was good for business.  It encourages your employees to take risks, to work harder, to stay on their toes ... and it is also useful for culling underachievers from the ranks.  Because of the Crew, the Syndicate has expanded our influence to the Western Continent in years, rather than in decades."

Cato cocks his head in an oddly owlish fashion.  "What I didn't expect was the arrival of a hostile third party, which rather clearly showed that the risks of keeping the Crew around far outweigh the benefits.  We were unable to guard ourselves from the Crew and hunt the killer at the same time.  That being the case, I've already set certain contingency plans in motion.  In a few weeks, Gandling and several of the ports farther to the west will apply to become protectorates of Venza.  This proposal will be accepted; the necessary votes have already been arranged in the House of Lords.  Additionally, I will be granted a noble title and the Syndicate will be given a fully legal corporate charter."

The boss lets that sink in for a moment before continuing.  "Before any of that happens, I had planned on eliminating King and some of his more incorrigible elements, so as to ease the transition.  And, I confess, also to finally avenge the Don's death.  But I suppose those deaths aren't wholly necessary.  With the arrival of Venzan law, Mr. King and his Crew will be squeezed into irrelevance.  They do not have the mindset to adapt."  Cato seems quite sure of himself on this point, but there was a sly, if brutal, intelligence to King.  Cato might well be mistaken.

Cato leans back and steeples his fingers.  "So, Miss d'Adrianne, Mr. Schreibersen, and Mr. Setirav ... I suppose I owe you a debt that goes beyond payment, since it seems unlikely I would have lived long enough to become a noble if not for your timely investigations.  If you would like me to stay my hand, I will."





*. . . . Alfonse Cato . . . . *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2014)

Heinrich nervously clears his throat then with a voice that shakes a bit of nervousness he says, "Herr Cato. As my fellow compatriots have voiced, I too do so wish for the stayed hand of execution to Mr. King, if for no other reason then what you have judiciously pointed out: That being his own mind set will render himself irrelevant and will not be able to abide by the laws of the land and he himself will cause his own downfall. At the very least, it wiwll isolate you from any involvement to his self inflicted demise. Ja?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien’s brow wrinkled in thought. It was an interesting dilemma. Nobles were known to engage in covert violence to advance political agendas. Eliminating King would be no different, but that did not actually make it right if there were an alternative.

Cato sounded like he wanted to be more legitimate and was thinking of the big picture.

“From what I saw, Mr. King was not the sort to go quietly or even let himself become irrelevant. If he cannot stop the inevitable, he might just try making as much trouble as possible before he goes. If that means the greater good will be served with his death and thus innocent lives will not be lost, then mayhap it should be done.”

“But if Venza law will be able to deal with him, he only need be distracted until they can remove him.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 80
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

The inquisitor's brows furrow for a moment, his lips thinning. Then the corner of his mouth quirks up just a touch.

"... and you don't like debts," Eanos says, his gaze resting a few moments on Cato before he continues. Then he shrugs.

"Truth: never been one to like _holding_ debts. Makes folks nervous, waiting about. So, sure: if I can stop more bloodshed 'round here, let's ask for that. If you and the City of Glass think you can bring peace through titling, I'm happy to watch it happen. 

"From back in Venza," he adds, his smirk showing only a moment. 

"You lot know how the gears turn on this island better than I'm likely ever going to. If I can get home before anyone else gets chewed up in 'em, I'm not sure I can ask for more."

Eanos glances to his compatriots, raising an eyebrow. It seems they've influenced the sizable tides of Gandling about as much as he thinks they can. Barring their objections, then, he helps them gather their pay and head for transport back to Venza.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2014)

"I am goot with watching from venza, too. gods be with you."


----------



## Systole (Oct 14, 2014)

*GM:*  Working out the final post and the awards, and will have them up in a day or so.  I got sick over the weekend and am kind of out of it, so it's slow going.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien had a mercenary streak to her, but one that was akin to paid assassin. She felt comfortable they had done what they could for the innocents of the town and hoped that would do them well in the coming days, weeks, and years. She could believe the violence would be minimized and probably only strictly involve those that plied the trade.

She nodded, “Oh aye. There does not appear to be a need for our services any longer. This is about as close to politics that I wish to become involved with, and returning to Venza to hear about the events from afar would be fine by me as well.”

“Let us take our leave, Eanos. I think we have a ship waiting for us.”

She bade Cato farewell and helped gather their payment. Carrying such wealth in a town run by criminals gave her an uncomfortable feeling. She kept her hands free as the loot was stashed away.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 80
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2014)

"Maybe we can teleport to where we need to? One more stop to matron Gemma first, Ja?"


----------



## Systole (Oct 14, 2014)

*GM:*  Because I prefer building encounters that make sense to me rather than encounters that necessarily have whole-number CRs, I had to extrapolate GP awards for several fights.  Basically, I figured out the XP value of the fight, then extrapolated the CR, and then back-calculated the GP value based on the CR.  Example: 6000 xp is 3/4 of the way between CR 8 (4800xp) and CR 9 (6400xp), so the GP award was 6050gp, which is 3/4 of the way between 5000gp (CR 8) and 6400gp (CR 9).  If anyone has issues with how I did this, please let me know before I submit final numbers tomorrow.
Encounter 1: CSI Gandling (5 clues discovered at 800 each). 4000xp, CR 7.5.  4450 EGP.
Encounter 2: Red Herring Gang. 6000xp, CR 8.75.  6050 EGP.
Encounter 3: Graveyard. 13600xp, CR 11.125.  10625 EGP.
Encounter 4: Reef.  6400xp, CR 9. 6400 EGP.
Encounter 5: Davel's house. 11200xp, CR 10.5. 9350 EGP.
Encounter 6: Ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny.  41600xp, CR 14.25(!).  25500 EGP.​
The last battle had a pretty high CR, but since you'd spent a lot of time working out the weaknesses of the bad guys, I figured you could pull it off.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2014)

*OOC:*


 I like the idea of extrapolating the fractional cr


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2014)

*OOC:*




> If anyone has issues with how I did this, please let me know before I submit final numbers tomorrow.



Actually, that is roughly how I do it as well. You are good to go for that method!


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I will never object to someone doing extra math work to make GMing more enjoyable, especially since it generally gives me a headache in the first place.   [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 15, 2014)

Cato nods approval at the request, and wordlessly returns to his papers and reports.  Apparently, you're dismissed, and the guards lead you out.  In the street, Harry beams.  "Back to the docks, then?" he asks before setting out.  He continues his patter as you descend to the waterfront, and then shakes each of your hands before you head up the gangplank to the _Magritte_.  "It's been an honor and a pleasure having you here, lady and sirs.  Apart from taking the javelin in the leg, but that wasn't your fault and I do appreciate the good turn you did by healing it.  Safe travels, and if you're ever back in Gandling, just ask for Blind Harry."

Sugar Sweet and Rahor appear at the end of the dock, the halfling wearing her usual insouciant grin and the elf his usual scowl.  Sugar Sweet waves casually.  "We're just here to see you off safely," she says.  "After all, we're both on good behavior until you three have left Gandling.  Which I take to mean, when your boat clears the edge of the harbor.  Don't you agree, Mr. of Clan Gregga?"  Rahor nods sharply, his eyes locked on the halfling and his hands poised above the javelins in his hip sheath.

Sugar Sweet stares back at him, eyes alight with anticipation.  "Well then, captain ... I think it's time you weighed anchor," she says quietly, not taking her eyes off the Jiragan.  The captain turns pale and starts shouting orders, which the dockhands and sailors can't obey fast enough.  Once all the lines have been cast off and the ship slides away from the pier, the dockhands literally sprint for cover.  Harry, of course, has long since made himself scarce.  

As the boat moves into the harbor, Sugar Sweet and Rahor remain unmoving at the end of the pier.  Then the wind catches the sails and the ship picks up speed.  A few minutes later, the _Magritte _makes the turn at the end of the harbor into open water, and you hear a ululating warcry and the clash of steel on steel.  As Gandling slips out of sight, the last view you have is a pair of figures on the waterfront, locked in mortal combat.











*. . . . Blind Harry . . . . . . . . . . Rahor . . . . . . Sugar Sweet*


----------



## Systole (Oct 15, 2014)

*GM:*  EDIT: Fixed, now with second crime scene numbers.

Final numbers are up and ready, @_*GlassEye*_ .  The spreadsheet has been sent to the LPF judge email account.Encounter 1: CSI Gandling (5 clues discovered at 800 each). 4000xp, CR 7.5.  4450 EGP.
Encounter 2: Red Herring Gang. 6000xp, CR 8.75.  6050 EGP.
Encounter 3: Graveyard. 13600xp, CR 11.125.  10625 EGP.
Encounter 4: CSI Gandling Part 2 (5 clues discovered at 800 each). 4000xp, CR 7.5.  4450 EGP.
Encounter 5: Reef.  6400xp, CR 9. 6400 EGP.
Encounter 6: Davel's house. 11200xp, CR 10.5. 9350 EGP.
Encounter 7: Ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny.  41600xp, CR 14.25.  25500 EGP.​


*Tyrien*

```
Start:  44777
   TXP:  43330
   EXP:  28933
 --------------
 Final: 117040 XP

   TGP:  28988
   EGP:  22275
 --------------
 Final:  51263 GP
```



*Heinrich*

```
Start:  52351
   TXP:  49438
   EXP:  28933
 --------------
 Final: 130722 XP

   TGP:  31782
   EGP:  22275
 --------------
 Final:  54057 GP
```



*Eanos*

```
Start:  35042
   TXP:  37844
   EXP:  28933
 --------------
 Final: 101819 XP

   TGP:  26341
   EGP:  22275
 --------------
 Final:  48616 GP
```


----------



## Systole (Oct 15, 2014)

[sblock=Loots]*Crime Scene 1*
studded leather +1
circlet of intellect +2

*Black Blades*
4x cloaks of resistance +1
potion of invisibility
chain shirt +1
comp longbow +1 (+1 str)
ring of deflection +1

*Graveyard*
Ring of Spell Knowledge II
Bracers of Armor:2
Headband of Wisdom +2

*Second Crime Scene*
1 potion of barkskin
1 potion of jump
1 potion of lesser restoration
1 potion of delay poison
1 potion of endure elements
1 handy haversack
2 studded leather +1
1 chainmail +1
1 dwarf waraxe +1
1 short sword +1


*Final Battle*
Wand of Mage Armor (25 charges) 375gp
potion of cat’s gracex2  300 gp ea
potion of cure moderate wounds x2 300gp ea
potion of cause serious wounds (NOTE: cause, not cure!) 750gp
wand of acid arrow (38 charges) 3420gp
 +1 light crossbow 2335gp
amulet of natural armor +1 2000gp
ring of protection  +1 2000gp
Book of the Grave (preconstructed spellbook) 1265 gp
+1 humanbane rapier 8320gp
+1 mithral chain shirt 2100gp
tunic of careful casting 5000gp
stalker's mask 3500gp
inquisitor's bastion vambraces 4000gp
coin of the untrodden road 6000gp
goggles of elvenkind 8500gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2014)

There is some nice stuff to be put in the pearl in that loot list.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2014)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*





Tyrien leaned against the gunwale watching the pair of duelists waiting until their ship was far enough out. It was not bloodthirsty curiosity that interested her, but the skill at arms the two were going to exhibit. Her keen senses helped to observe better than most, but the distance increased and she was not going to see who won.

Her expression was stoic and turned away and it was pointless to continue.

She sighed, not with regret or disappointment, but with contentment that a quest was completed and they were soon going to be back in the City of Glass. It was not her home… well, maybe now it was since she had a flat. But, she had come to enjoy her relaxation and rest between forays. There were always such colorful fashions and shoes for her to peruse.

Tyrien asked her red-headed archer companion, “Well, do you have any ideas on what you are planning next, Eanos? Are you going to look for an apartment flat to take up more permanent residence in the city?”

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +19 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 80 Current: 80
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 30(23ff) *Fort:* +9 *Reflex:* +15 *Will:* +7
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg/+1d6 Elect), Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-3Att/+6dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot, Jingasa Luck (1xday, Immediate neg Critical/Sneak Attack), Combat Reflexes(8 AoO)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation, Know Direction)
1st Level 4/4 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration, Chord of Shards)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2014)

"So, the revolution begins."


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2014)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos finds himself distracted as the boat leaves harbor. He bites back a sigh as they hear the sounds of the feuds of Gandling rising once more. 

"Hm?" he responds when Tyrien questions him. "Dunno what's next. Actually have a little place tucked away in Venza, just haven't needed to use it much. We'll see if I'll get a good night's sleep there when we get back, I suppose."

[sblock=ooc]I think Eanos grabbed up the Headband of Wisdom. Debating taking the other enchanted bow to be his new backup or not. 

Thanks again, Systole, for running this one, especially the extended denouement. Sounds like politics are going to be getting even more interesting in Gandling in the near future. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2014)

I most definitely enjoyed this game! I have already put Heinrich in the Dunn wright, fyi.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2014)

[MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]
Numbers look good except for Encounter Gold.  I get a total of 66,825 gp for 22,275 each.  The number used in the previous chart per person is 20,258.  I may have made an error but if you could double check just to be sure.  Experience numbers are fine.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2014)

*OOC:*


Yeah, thanks for this Systole. It was enjoyable. 

Re: Loot. Most items are not of interest to Tyrien. If I laid claim to them during the adventure it was temporary.
Things she will want:
+1 Amulet of Natural Armor
Potions (Invis, lesser Restoration, CMW)


----------



## Systole (Oct 17, 2014)

GlassEye said:


> [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]
> Numbers look good except for Encounter Gold.  I get a total of 66,825 gp for 22,275 each.  The number used in the previous chart per person is 20,258.  I may have made an error but if you could double check just to be sure.  Experience numbers are fine.




You are correct about the EGP.  In my spreadsheet, I missed the reward for Encounter 3, which is another 2017 GP apiece.  Awards post is updated.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2014)

Systole said:


> [sblock=Loots]*Crime Scene 1*
> studded leather +1
> circlet of intellect +2
> 
> ...




Just so I understand: claimed item are
Headband of Wisdom +2 - Eanos
1000 gp cash for silvered mirror - Heinrich [post 392 if needed]
potion of cat’s gracex2  300 gp ea - Heinrich
wand of acid arrow (38 charges) 3420g
amulet of natural armor +1 - Tyrien
Potions (Invis, lesser Restoration, CMW)  - Tyrien (Ps, did you want both of the CMW potions? There were 2 for you if you wanted them.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2014)

I can take both CMW potions, but I do not have to if anyone else wants them.

Btw, I noticed Tyrien leveled up to 11th in the final tally. Was that taken into account. I think it was upon completion of the last Encounter.


----------



## Systole (Oct 19, 2014)

Tyrien's level-up was accounted for.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2014)

I have no interest in the CMW potion (Or the cause serious potion.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2014)

Understood.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey! My total xp of 130, 722, I am level 11!  I leveled at 105,000


----------

